# Bilder von euch auf 20" !



## kater (9. März 2004)

Da es zuviele Bilder in hoher Auflösung sind, poste ich hier nur den Link:

Bunnyhop 180-Barspin:
http://mypage.bluewin.ch/kater/pics/bmx/dsc_0023.jpg

Fenceride to Bank:
http://mypage.bluewin.ch/kater/pics/bmx/dsc_0068.jpg

Kunst/Schönes Foto:
http://mypage.bluewin.ch/kater/pics/bmx/dsc_0086.jpg

Bunnyhop 180-Barspin (Bank):
http://mypage.bluewin.ch/kater/pics/bmx/dsc_0116.jpg

Bunnyhop to Jupiter:
http://mypage.bluewin.ch/kater/pics/bmx/dsc_0137.jpg

Bank/Kicker to Bunnyhop to Mars:
http://mypage.bluewin.ch/kater/pics/bmx/dsc_0147.jpg

Bank/Kicker to 180°:
http://mypage.bluewin.ch/kater/pics/bmx/dsc_0156.jpg

Bank/Kicker to Bunnyhop X-Up:
http://mypage.bluewin.ch/kater/pics/bmx/dsc_0165.jpg


----------



## Vitali (9. März 2004)

Straßenkater    

Jo, feine Bilder !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaka-Checka (9. März 2004)

sehr schee


----------



## Bremerhavener© (9. März 2004)

Habe hier mal eine kleine Änderung vorgenommen und mache aus Katers Thread mal eine Gallerie in die wir unsere Fahrfotos reinstellen können !

Ich leg auch mal eins von mir rein, nur als Platzhalter weils schon wieder n halbes Jahr alt ist, aber Neue kommen bald 

so, dann mal fleissig Bilder posten, damit der Thread wächst.   

mfg,
Reik


----------



## alex_de_luxe (10. März 2004)

hier mal was von mir


----------



## Chaka-Checka (10. März 2004)

gelten auch 24"...  aber kein mtb...?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (10. März 2004)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> gelten auch 24"... aber kein mtb...?


Cruiser gelten ausnahmsweise!


----------



## Chaka-Checka (10. März 2004)

hehe.. danke danke..  

Toboggan Versuch... 





Und die ersten kleinen Übungen mit den Pegs.. gemerkt hab ich schonmal das man auf Stein sehr schlecht rutscht


----------



## Bunes007 (10. März 2004)

Ich:




...




...

Mein Kumpel:


----------



## ICH HEISSE OLAF (10. März 2004)

@ Kater

Big Respect...hat ne goile höhe dein bunnyhop


@ ...007 --> bewerb dich mit dem stunt als neuer bond-darsteller


----------



## Bunes007 (10. März 2004)

ICH HEISSE OLAF schrieb:
			
		

> @ ...007 --> bewerb dich mit dem stunt als neuer bond-darsteller



@ICH HEISSE OLAF 
Meine Fresse nochma!
Könnt ihr alle nich lesen?? *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (10. März 2004)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> hehe.. danke danke..
> 
> Toboggan Versuch...
> 
> ...



Da war wohl jemand in Augsburg die F-16 begutachten... wenn Du das nächste mal fährst, kannst Du ja bescheid sagen.


----------



## Chaka-Checka (10. März 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Da war wohl jemand in Augsburg die F-16 begutachten... wenn Du das nächste mal fährst, kannst Du ja bescheid sagen.



jo.. war schon n paar mal da... ich meld mich wenn ich das nächste mal hinfahr


----------



## Bremerhavener© (10. März 2004)

Mal was ausprobieren 




































Schon sooo alt (Mai 2002)...

mfg,
Reik


----------



## Chaka-Checka (10. März 2004)

Daumen Kino? 

aber fetter Bunnyhop... kriegs mitm cruiser noch nich so gut hin weil ich das mtb gewohnt bin.. aber wird immer besser...


----------



## Vitali (10. März 2004)

Ist au ne art Cruiser  (denkt euch einfach die Gabel weg, V-Brakes kommen demnächst drauf)


----------



## kater (10. März 2004)

Sorry, aber das muss weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (11. März 2004)

@chaka-checka: bei schlecht rutschenden ledges: entweder schneller fahren (duh :>) oder feeble machen. ist uU am anfang einfacher fuer dich

 @bremerhavener: ich weiss ncoh wie ich da gestaunt hab, als ich das gesehen hab damals. das war noch zu freedom zeiten oder?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (11. März 2004)

ylfcm schrieb:
			
		

> @bremerhavener: ich weiss ncoh wie ich da gestaunt hab, als ich das gesehen hab damals. das war noch zu freedom zeiten oder?


Freedom? Ach ja...das tolle "Forum" der Freedom BMX.  
Stimmt da hatte ich das drin, bis ich mich irgendwann wegen einer total sinnlosen Helm-Diskussion aus dem Forum verabschiedet habe , weil ich mich mit den (zahlreichen) Komikern dort wirklich nicht identifizieren konnte.
Naja, es ist dann ja auch berechtigterweise baden gegangen...Schade, weil der Thomas damals zum ersten Mal was richtig "großes" im Netz für BMX aufgezogen hatte.

mfg,
Reik

PS.: Der Bunny-Hop ist einfach nur aus eiskaltem Zieschla-Training entstanden, ohne den würde ich heute glaub ich immer noch keinen Kantstein raufkommen...er hat mir damals erst gezeigt was man mit sonem Rad alles anstellen kann (und das auch noch ohne Bremsen ich glaub ich hätte nichtmal gewusst wie ich meine Bremsen überhaupt ABBAUEN müsste.  )


----------



## Flatpro (11. März 2004)

hey ho, bin heut ma wieder diesen verruchten bocholter table gefahren.
denkt bloß nix falsches...ich lebe für street!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chaka-Checka (11. März 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> hey ho, bin heut ma wieder diesen verruchten bocholter table gefahren.
> denkt bloß nix falsches...ich lebe für street!!!!



was sollen wir denn falsches denken.. find dirt viel lustiger


----------



## Moto (11. März 2004)

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=25181&password=&sort=1&cat=551&page=1
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=25180&password=&sort=1&cat=551&page=1
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=25179&password=&sort=1&cat=551&page=1

Drei Bilder von mir an der schule Vogelsang in Solingen.


----------



## Flatpro (11. März 2004)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> was sollen wir denn falsches denken.. find dirt viel lustiger


weil des so derb schlecht ist!!!


----------



## Vitali (11. März 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber das muss weg


----------



## Bremerhavener© (19. März 2004)

umblättern...Doppelpost


----------



## Bremerhavener© (19. März 2004)

So...die ersten Aurich-Bilder sind da...
leider keine Banger auf den Film gebannt,komm in der Halle noch nicht so gut klar, seit ich die Scheiss-Übersetzung fahre,da fehlt Geschwindigkeit (okay, nicht nur die, n bißchen mehr Können wär auch oft praktisch )...ich tu sie trotzdem rein:

*Subbox-Fufanu:*






*50-50 Grind:*





*Gap in die untere Bank...*





*Wallride frisch gelernt...später am Abend ging er wenigstens schon bis ans G ran...more to come.*





*Wallride etwas höher aus anderer Perspektive:*


----------



## Bremerhavener© (19. März 2004)

Jau, und hier noch 2 Pics von unseren frischen Hügeln in BHV:
Leider sind sie gerade dank des norddeutschen Klimas wieder kräftig abgesoffen...

*X-Up:*






*und No-Foot*







mfg,
Reik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ELMOOOO (29. März 2004)

*Footplant an nen paar Holzplatten die wir an die Hauswand gelehnt haben:* 




*das gleiche nochmal...:* 




*Footplant to Holzplatte bricht...:* 




*Bunnyhop-Crankflip:* 




*Bunnyhop-OneFoot*


----------



## Flatpro (17. April 2004)

lol, des hat weh getan


----------



## Flatpro (11. Mai 2004)

moin, war heut ma n bissal fotos machen, voll die ranz sachen aber ein-zwei bilder sehen echt stylisch aus, obwohl die tricks voll simpel sind.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jo, halt nen abubaka in ner quarter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nen air in ner pisselquarter  





 bunny-manual





 öhm,öhm, klärt mich ma auf  





 halt ne hackfresse  




öhm, sagt ma , wie des heißt...





 halz a bunny-hop


----------



## evil_rider (12. Mai 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> öhm, sagt ma , wie des heißt...




smith

das einzige halbwegs brauchbare bild vonmir auf 20"(gibt auchnur 2  )


----------



## Flatpro (12. Mai 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> smith
> 
> das einzige halbwegs brauchbare bild vonmir auf 20"(gibt auchnur 2  )


nö, hab ja nich auf dem vorderen peg gegrindet...
+ma was probieren....




abubaka




halt n krüppel air(aber immerhin so hoch, wie die quarter)




koa, bunny to manual




bunny über n poller





 kp




bunny aus derr hip hinaus




    




halt n bunny von so nem gebilde runda


----------



## Rocco (12. Mai 2004)

Dürfen auch Einradfahrer ihre Bilder posten?


----------



## alex_de_luxe (12. Mai 2004)

ich würde die erlaubnis erteilen. poste sie einfach mal ganz frech, machen kann man doch nix (ausser bremerhavener aber der is ganz tolerant)


----------



## Rocco (12. Mai 2004)

Trialparcours beim größten Einradtrialtreffen Deutschlands
http://gallery.unicyclist.com/albums/albux16/auto.sized.jpg 
http://gallery.unicyclist.com/albums/albux16/railbalance.sized.jpg
Gap
http://gallery.unicyclist.com/albums/albux16/image0013_14A.sized.jpg
Rail...
http://gallery.unicyclist.com/albums/albux16/image0011_12A.sized.jpg
http://gallery.unicyclist.com/albums/albur73/SCHLOSS_SOLITUDE_GELAENDER_gif.sized.jpg
http://gallery.unicyclist.com/albums/albur73/IM000262.sized.jpg


----------



## Bremerhavener© (12. Mai 2004)

Einrad geht natürlich klar weil ich ja tolerant bin wie schon gesagt wurde  

Zum Smith-Thema...wenn du nicht aufm Peg aufgesetzt bist ist es kein Smith, dann ist es wohl eher n Tireslide...
Wenn du nicht geslidet bist ist es n Hang-Up...wenn der gewollt war okay, wenn er es nicht war....Pech gehabt !   
Hätte es aber auch für nen früh abgelichteten Smith-Stall gehalten,weil es die typische Bewegung ist...

mfg,
Reik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (12. Mai 2004)

goiiiillllll, einrad mit federgabel   
wusste gar net, was man mit sonem einrad alles anstellen kann


----------



## drop-off king (13. Mai 2004)

ein ice pick von mir


----------



## konamann (15. Mai 2004)

woaaaaah!!! so ein Einrad is ja geil! 
wenn meine digi nächste woche kommt, kommen mal n paar pics von mir.


----------



## Till (15. Mai 2004)

drop-off king schrieb:
			
		

> ein ice pick von mir


Yeah, endlich vernümpftige Kurbeln


----------



## drop-off king (16. Mai 2004)

@Töll

ja endlich was, was nicht so schnell bricht!


----------



## drop-off king (17. Mai 2004)

und noch ein paar bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (4. Juni 2004)

der thread muss wachsen....


----------



## Moto (4. Juni 2004)

Nicht schlecht!
Ich nehme an der 180 ist Opposite gesprungen.


----------



## Flatpro (5. Juni 2004)

jo, isser...für nen normalen bräucht man n viel höheres curb und viel mehr können , als ich hab


----------



## Till (5. Juni 2004)

Kein Mtb da, also muss Bmx gefahrn werden...!
Hier ma zwei Pedal Grinds von mir!


----------



## Das Waldi (5. Juni 2004)

Die Ledge scheint ja beliebt zu sein


----------



## Till (5. Juni 2004)

Das Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ledge scheint ja beliebt zu sein



Is in Köln auffer Domplatte, jeden Tag mindestens 50 Skater....


----------



## Flatpro (5. Juni 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Mtb da, also muss Bmx gefahrn werden...!
> Hier ma zwei Pedal Grinds von mir!


wieso drückst du dabei die bremse?


----------



## Vitali (5. Juni 2004)

Hier...aber zu früh abgedrückt...


----------



## Vitali (6. Juni 2004)

180° 2steps







180° 3steps:






feeble:






noch ma:






cheers, vitali

PS: Danke rockthahouse nochmal für die gif.'s


----------



## Flatpro (6. Juni 2004)

bis du ion echt auch mit mach3 gegrindet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vitali (6. Juni 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> bis du ion echt auch mit mach3 gegrindet?


----------



## Till (6. Juni 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

>



Er meint die geschwindigkeit, weil die gifs so schnell sind.


----------



## Flatpro (6. Juni 2004)

genau so isses


----------



## Vitali (6. Juni 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> genau so isses



Ich kann dir gerne die Videos per ICQ schicken, des isch minimal schneller...


----------



## kater (6. Juni 2004)

Naja, am Ausdrehen müssen wir aber noch üben, was Vitali


----------



## Vitali (7. Juni 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, am Ausdrehen müssen wir aber noch üben, was Vitali



Jupp, ist halt auch noch bisschen ungewohnt mit den 20"ern, aber ich liebe es !


----------



## JustinBMX (7. Juni 2004)

sieht trotzdem schonma gar net soo schlecht aus


----------



## NRH (7. Juni 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, am Ausdrehen müssen wir aber noch üben, was Vitali



Mein reden.
Aber hab' ich Dir ja schon im anderen forum gesagt.


----------



## Moto (10. Juni 2004)

Hier einige neue Bilder:
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=37379&password=&sort=1&cat=551&page=1
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=37378&password=&sort=1&cat=551&page=1
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=37377&password=&sort=1&cat=551&page=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (14. Juni 2004)

meine Wenigkeit - schon ca. 3 Jahre alt das Bild - aber irgendwie das erste und letzte von mir auf'm X  ... Location: HH Kunstmuseum (oder wie des heißt)


----------



## MarkB. (16. Juni 2004)

hier mal ein paae bilder von mir!


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (16. Juni 2004)

erstes bild von mir aufm 20"er
die vom 180° (3stufn) sind leider nix geworden, aber morgen gibts vielleicht n paar schöne bilder


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (16. Juni 2004)

hab doch noch was...

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/38295/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


----------



## Flatpro (16. Juni 2004)

@trash: hey, wo isn des? der spot is ja wohl am geil


----------



## MarkB. (16. Juni 2004)

Die ersten beiden Bilder sind aus Hamm, die anderen beiden aus Osnabrück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunes007 (17. Juni 2004)

Osna rockt!

Hmm war schon lange nich aufem Platz...
...aba die Street Spots in Osna sind am goilsten!


----------



## luden (17. Juni 2004)

tRaSh schrieb:
			
		

> Die ersten beiden Bilder sind aus Hamm, die anderen beiden aus Osnabrück.


wo isn in hamm dieser park? reden wir überhaupt vom gleichen hamm (westfalen)?


----------



## MarkB. (17. Juni 2004)

Ja, Hamm Westf. - Das ist der Union Park im Hammer Westen, nähe Viktoriastraße


----------



## Vitali (18. Juli 2004)

......


----------



## Vitali (18. Juli 2004)

.......


----------



## x--up (18. Juli 2004)

nix tolles


----------



## Vitali (18. Juli 2004)

x--up schrieb:
			
		

> nix tolles



neeeeeeee


----------



## Vitali (18. Juli 2004)




----------



## Flatpro (19. Juli 2004)

x--up schrieb:
			
		

> nix tolles


war der tailwhip gestanden?


----------



## Flatpro (19. Juli 2004)

hm, ma einer von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [YoSHi] (19. Juli 2004)

sehr stylisher 180 @ Vitali!


----------



## Vitali (19. Juli 2004)

flatpro hast auch ein video von den tailwhip ?

[email protected][YoSHi]


----------



## Flatpro (19. Juli 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> flatpro hast auch ein video von den tailwhip ?
> 
> [email protected][YoSHi]


ja sicher  
die landung war voll inen boden gerammt  
is nich anschauenswert


----------



## Flatpro (23. Juli 2004)

ui, ich!!!


----------



## konamann (24. Juli 2004)

@vitali: ich würd mal drei gramm mehr Luft in deinen vorderreifen packen. der geht bei der Landung ziemlich in die Knie...

ansonsten geile äktschn. will endlich wieder ne digicam...


----------



## Vitali (25. Juli 2004)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> @vitali: ich würd mal drei gramm mehr Luft in deinen vorderreifen packen. der geht bei der Landung ziemlich in die Knie...
> 
> ansonsten geile äktschn. will endlich wieder ne digicam...



Jo, an dem Tag bin ich echt mit wenig Luft gefahren und das im Park *G*


----------



## Vitali (9. August 2004)

Draufklicken für größeres Bild


----------



## Smilymarco (11. August 2004)

Ich hab hier nochwas mit Einrad   
is ja auchn 20"

Ein kleiner Grind und nen kleiner Drop....


----------



## evil_rider (11. August 2004)

Smilymarco schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab hier nochwas mit Einrad
> is ja auchn 20"
> 
> Ein kleiner Grind und nen kleiner Drop....




falsches forum.

und wir wollen hier sowas bestimmt nicht sehn. :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (11. August 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> falsches forum.
> 
> und wir wollen hier sowas bestimmt nicht sehn. :kotz:


evil, deine pseudo-tolleranz geht ja wirklich jedem aufn wecker  ,
gehsu ma zum psychiater, der kann dir helfen


----------



## Smilymarco (12. August 2004)

guckma 2 Seiten weiter vorne....



			
				Rocco schrieb:
			
		

> Dürfen auch Einradfahrer ihre Bilder posten?





			
				alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde die erlaubnis erteilen. poste sie einfach mal ganz frech, machen kann man doch nix (ausser bremerhavener aber der is ganz tolerant)





			
				Bremerhavener© schrieb:
			
		

> Einrad geht natürlich klar weil ich ja tolerant bin wie schon gesagt wurde
> ...
> mfg,
> Reik



Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil


----------



## evil_rider (12. August 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> evil, deine pseudo-tolleranz geht ja wirklich jedem aufn wecker  ,
> gehsu ma zum psychiater, der kann dir helfen




ohhh, hast du angst ? willst du weinen ?


----------



## Flatpro (12. August 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ohhh, hast du angst ? willst du weinen ?


ja, mami, ich hab angst *schluchtz*


----------



## Mösen (23. August 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> falsches forum.
> 
> und wir wollen hier sowas bestimmt nicht sehn. :kotz:




da hat er recht! so was wollen wir wirklich net sehen!!


----------



## Vitali (26. August 2004)

Was altes aus TUT:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.BMX (26. August 2004)

Schick feable?


----------



## Vitali (26. August 2004)

Mr.BMX schrieb:
			
		

> Schick feable?



ja, "feeble"


----------



## kater (30. August 2004)

Schlechte Qualität, viel zu weit weg und einen Feeble... Naja


----------



## Vitali (30. August 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Schlechte Qualität, viel zu weit weg und einen Feeble... Naja



ja, ja, ja


Kannst ja auch mal nach Tuttlingen kommen, so weit ist es net weg...


----------



## moogster (3. September 2004)

http://www.moshriders.com/alltheyoungdudes/index.html 

enjoy!


----------



## bella (3. September 2004)

lieber mr. moogster,

statt *kneutti* muesste das doch *nolte * heissen ?!    ...wahnsinn ist der cool... fehlt nur noch die Kippe im Mundwinkel 

salute!


----------



## Vitali (4. September 2004)




----------



## Till (5. September 2004)

So, hab mein BMX auch ma wieder raus geholt 

Erstma nen Feeble:






...






Und dann nochn Tailwhip versuch, an die leute die in richtig können, wenn der tailwhip zu ende gedreht ist dann steh ich schon aufm boden?! was mach ich falsch muss ich höher springen?!






und nochn feeble:







Mehr und vorallem größer in meiner Galerie


----------



## UrbanJumper (5. September 2004)

Smilymarco schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab hier nochwas mit Einrad
> is ja auchn 20"
> 
> Ein kleiner Grind und nen kleiner Drop....



hast du noch alle Eier dran?lol, nein nein war nur n Scherz das geht doch eher aufn Ar?ch oder? lol wieder ein Scherz    nich ernst nehmen, wollte immer schon mal sowas schreiben   wie kommt man dazu mit nem Einrad Drops zu springen und Pedalgrinds zu machen???


----------



## UrbanJumper (5. September 2004)

...wann kommt der Backflip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (5. September 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann nochn Tailwhip versuch, an die leute die in richtig können, wenn der tailwhip zu ende gedreht ist dann steh ich schon aufm boden?! was mach ich falsch muss ich höher springen?!





du musst das rad unter dir halten und nicht vordir.


----------



## Till (5. September 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> du musst das rad unter dir halten und nicht vordir.



dat is garnicht ma so leicht wie du es sagst..


----------



## alex_de_luxe (5. September 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> dat is garnicht ma so leicht wie du es sagst..



aber es ist logisch. wie willst du dann landen wenn dus vor dir hast? 


EDIT: vor dir drehen muss das bike, wenn du nen tailwhip to wallride fakie machen willst...


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (5. September 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> dat is garnicht ma so leicht wie du es sagst..



üben?


----------



## evil_rider (5. September 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> dat is garnicht ma so leicht wie du es sagst..




och, eigentlich schon.

man darf das rad nurnicht wech treten sondern muss es zur seite kicken.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (6. September 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann nochn Tailwhip versuch, an die leute die in richtig können, wenn der tailwhip zu ende gedreht ist dann steh ich schon aufm boden?! was mach ich falsch muss ich höher springen?!



Meinste nicht dass die Airtime für solch einen Trick vielleicht nicht ausreicht  

Ich weiß dass es BMX Pros auch aus nem Pool können aber normale Fahrer brauchen doch ne gewisse Zeit, oder?


----------



## evil_rider (6. September 2004)

KRATERGECKO schrieb:
			
		

> Meinste nicht dass die Airtime für solch einen Trick vielleicht nicht ausreicht
> 
> Ich weiß dass es BMX Pros auch aus nem Pool können aber normale Fahrer brauchen doch ne gewisse Zeit, oder?




es soll leute geben die den als bunnyhop können.


----------



## Till (6. September 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> es soll leute geben die den als bunnyhop können.



Ich bin dabei die drehung richtig zu lernen dafür sind so kleine sprünge mit wenig airtime sehr gut, oder soll ich auf nem riesen double neben dem rad einschlagen


----------



## Flatpro (6. September 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> es soll leute geben die den als bunnyhop können.


muss ich dir mal einmal recht geben,
und @ till:
üb den ausm bunnyhop!!!
da bekommse des noch besser rein mit der armdrehung
und des kicken lernt man auch gescheit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mösen (6. September 2004)

sag mal kleiner töll willst du den tw etwa auf doubles springen?
wenn du das machst und net aufs maul fällst 
komme ich zu dir und verprügel dich      bis du   

h3h3 nene viel glück!


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (6. September 2004)

Mösen schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal kleiner töll willst du den tw etwa auf doubles springen?



eben nich, sonst könnte er ihn wahrscheinlich schon


----------



## evil_rider (6. September 2004)

Marius schrieb:
			
		

> eben nich, sonst könnte er ihn wahrscheinlich schon




ack


----------



## Chaka-Checka (6. September 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ack



was'n das für'n laut?


----------



## NRH (6. September 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> , oder soll ich auf nem riesen double neben dem rad einschlagen



Nein aber den auf eine Quater drauf zu üben ist sicherlich geschickter. oder aus einer Bank.


----------



## evil_rider (7. September 2004)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> was'n das für'n laut?




is nur für skiller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [YoSHi] (7. September 2004)

evil ist ganz stolz, dass er so Wörter wie acknowledged kennt


----------



## kneutti (7. September 2004)

evil ich will ein kind von dir!!!!!!!!!!!------ nein drei!!!


----------



## Till (7. September 2004)

kneutti schrieb:
			
		

> evil ich will ein kind von dir!!!!!!!!!!!------ nein drei!!!



nein 5


----------



## Flatpro (7. September 2004)

wenn schon denn schon, die kinder sollen zwitter sein


----------



## [YoSHi] (7. September 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> wenn schon denn schon, die kinder sollen zwitter sein


ganz der Papa also


----------



## evil_rider (8. September 2004)

[YoSHi] schrieb:
			
		

> ganz der Papa also




komm auf die ifma, 2 freunde wollen dein gesicht massieren.

p.s. was hast du siffiger trialer eigentlich im BMX forum zusuchen, das ist only BMX.


----------



## Mösen (8. September 2004)

genau evil gibs der ekligen trailer sau


----------



## Flatpro (8. September 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> komm auf die ifma, 2 freunde wollen dein gesicht massieren.
> 
> p.s. was hast du siffiger trialer eigentlich im BMX forum zusuchen, das ist only BMX.


ich dachte du wärest mein papa und nicht mein freund


----------



## Smilymarco (8. September 2004)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> wie kommt man dazu mit nem Einrad Drops zu springen und Pedalgrinds zu machen???



Wie kommt man dazu mitm BMX im Skatepark zu fahren?   

Wie kommt man dazu mitm MTB im Bikepark rumzudüsen?

Fragen über Fragen         

Ich würd sagen:

WEILS SPAß MACHT XD


----------



## kater (8. September 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> p.s. was hast du siffiger trialer eigentlich im BMX forum zusuchen, das ist only BMX.



Dann halte dich auch in anderen Foren daran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (8. September 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Dann halte dich auch in anderen Foren daran.




das wäre ?


----------



## ELMOOOO (8. September 2004)

mal wieder ein Bild, als Abwechslung 

Rodeo-Grind von mir:


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (9. September 2004)

Schön, sach mal das sind doch Vans TNT oda ? halten die gut beim fahren ?


----------



## ELMOOOO (9. September 2004)

jap, sind die TNT's. Also ich kann bis jetzt nich meckern bei den Schuhen. Hab gut Grip und die Sohle siieht auch noch gut aus. Fahr jetzt seit 2-3 Monaten mit denen.Also keine großen Aurrisse oder so was. Also ich würd sie mir wieder holen   Ist halt die typische Vans Sohle mit bissel Verbesserung im vorderen Bereich 


so long...


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (9. September 2004)

Jaja kenn die Sohle hab die Schuhe ja hier rumliegen,hab mit Vans was Haltbarkeit angeht nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, die sind halt neu und sehen nich so Stabil asu deswegen frag ich ^^


----------



## evil_rider (9. September 2004)

vans sind die schuhe mit der kürzesten haltwertszeit beimir, sohle ist nach nem monat platt.


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (9. September 2004)

Meine Vans halten erstaunlich gut und ich fahr die oft,aber stück von der sohle ist hinten auch schon weg.kenn das aber von Skatern das dir ihre Schuhe oft auch nur 1-2 Monate fahren.
Meine Pedalen Pins sind aber auch schon ziemlich runter....


----------



## moogster (10. September 2004)

also meine vans die ich damals "gluecklicherweise" nur im schlussverkauf gekauft hab warn trotz dem relativ guenstigen preis der letzte....dreck.......da zieh ich  jeden 19 euro schuh vom reno oder whatever dene vor.....zumindest mein eindruck...


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (10. September 2004)

Tja da sieht man was ein Markenname Wert sein kann, gibt wohl schlechte Modelle und gute, hab meine ohne scheiss 2 Jahre getragen und fahr jetzt mit den ungefähr nen halbes Jahr und jetzt fangen die an kaputt zu gehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (10. September 2004)

ich fahr 5schuhe vom real 

weiß gar net wieso ihr euch so anstellt, die füße sind aufn pedalen was soll da passiern...


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (10. September 2004)

Ich will aber Schuhe mit denen ich gut fahren kann,da is die Sohle schon wichtig, ausserdem hab ich kein bock mir jeden Monat neuen Schuhe kaufen zu müssen, auch wenn sie nur 5 kosten.Deswegen ahb ich ja gefragt ob die acuh halten sonst is das Geld ja umsonst rausgeworfen.


----------



## Mösen (10. September 2004)

vans sind verschissner scheiss kult! die trägt man einfach auch wenn sie unbequem sind und net viel halten!!


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (10. September 2004)

Was mich schon die ganze Zeit frage, machste dir einfach nur nen Spass drauß und alles was du sagts is purer Sarkasmus oder is das dein voller Ernst ?
Wenn nich bist du der erste BMX'er den ich kenne der wirklich alle Clisches erfüllt


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (10. September 2004)

Napalm.Kurty schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will aber Schuhe mit denen ich gut fahren kann,da is die Sohle schon wichtig, ausserdem hab ich kein bock mir jeden Monat neuen Schuhe kaufen zu müssen, auch wenn sie nur 5 kosten.Deswegen ahb ich ja gefragt ob die acuh halten sonst is das Geld ja umsonst rausgeworfen.



willst damit sage, dass ich schlecht fahr? 

die halten schon über n halbes jahr...


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (10. September 2004)

hää?? quatsch kenn dich doch garnich Oo 

Will damit sagen mit den Schuhen für 5 euro die ich kenn kann ich nich fahren.Immer schön alles auf die Schuhe schieben *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mösen (10. September 2004)

natürlich ist das mein erst! ...  so eine frechheit


----------



## kater (22. September 2004)

Und jetzt ein paar Fotos von der letzten Fotosession:

Rider: Ich, wer sonst
Location: Bern, Grosse Schanze/Bahnhofdach
Knips: Pirate Splint















































Enjoy.


----------



## moo (22. September 2004)

schöne Fotos.
Ich will auch n Kinderrad haben  
p.s.: bitte sag daß du da keinen Nosemanual brakeless fährst


----------



## moo (22. September 2004)

was mir noch auffällt:
du greifst den Lenker auf allen Bildern sehr weit innen.
Wie wärs mit Lenker kürzen?


----------



## kater (22. September 2004)

Lenker ist gekürzt und alles ohne Bremse ausgeführt.


----------



## Mösen (22. September 2004)

du triebst mir tränen in die augen! junge das ist schön endlich mal geile 20er bilder herlich!  flwoig und style is auch dabei eine bracht ^^ 

echt nett schönes rad fährst du da!


----------



## evil_rider (22. September 2004)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> schöne Fotos.
> Ich will auch n Kinderrad haben
> p.s.: bitte sag daß du da keinen Nosemanual brakeless fährst




er macht nen nosebong über die kante.

und im übrigen kleiner strassenkater, sehr sehr schöne bilder.

hoffe das hier mal wieder gutes wetter wird und dann liefer ich auch.


----------



## kater (23. September 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> er macht nen nosebong über die kante.



Ne.



> und im übrigen kleiner strassenkater, sehr sehr schöne bilder.



Danke.


----------



## evil_rider (23. September 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ne.
> 
> 
> 
> Danke.




wie ne ?

net schräg angefahren und di eletzten paar cm über die ecke gerollt ?


----------



## alex_de_luxe (23. September 2004)

ne, das ist doch so ein nollie abgang oder? ich meine, zuerst das hinterrad ablupfen dann das vorderrad.

geile pics übrigens. nicht nur vom fahrtechnischen sondern auch vom fototechnischen her. 

müssen wiedermal zusammen riden gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride (23. September 2004)

Mösen schrieb:
			
		

> du triebst mir tränen in die augen! junge das ist schön endlich mal geile 20er bilder herlich!  flwoig und style is auch dabei eine bracht ^^
> 
> echt nett schönes rad fährst du da!



Würd mich mal Wunder nehmen, wie du anhand von FOTOS Aussagen über den Flow eines Riders machen kanns??


----------



## aurelio (23. September 2004)

Kann mich nur anschliessen... Sehr geile Bilder, feTTer Style... brakless........


----------



## Mösen (23. September 2004)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> Würd mich mal Wunder nehmen, wie du anhand von FOTOS Aussagen über den Flow eines Riders machen kanns??



wie währe es wenn du eine mal den kopf zumachst und dein dummes maul hälts! immer kommen irgend welche spaßten kinder u haben was zumeckern!
*Ruhe ihr kinder! geht roller fahren!*

in diesem sinne                f u c k  you!!!!!


----------



## alex_de_luxe (23. September 2004)

@Mösen
letzte zeile bitte löschen  

@ride
anhand von bildern kann man schon sehen ob jemand flowt oder net. je nach dem wie er/sie auf dem bike sitzt, körperhaltung und style. 
was entscheidet denn bei dir, ob du ein bild gut findest oder nicht?


----------



## kater (23. September 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> wie ne ?
> 
> net schräg angefahren und di eletzten paar cm über die ecke gerollt ?



Nein. Das wäre dann ein Nosebonk und das mach ich dort nicht. Das ist ein Nosemanual to Nollie off.


----------



## [YoSHi] (23. September 2004)

echt schöne Bilder kater! 
Krasse Aktionen und auch noch super fotographiert. So Fotos will ich auch mal machen können


----------



## ride (24. September 2004)

Mösen schrieb:
			
		

> wie währe es wenn du eine mal den kopf zumachst und dein dummes maul hälts! immer kommen irgend welche spaßten kinder u haben was zumeckern!
> *Ruhe ihr kinder! geht roller fahren!*
> 
> in diesem sinne                f u c k  you!!!!!




wie wäre was..??  ich versteh deine Sprache nicht ganz.. 
Also nimms locker Junge!  


@ alex_de_luxe : Das sind scho sehr schöne Bilder, das bestreite ich ja auch nicht! Ich findes es lediglich etwas gewaagt anhand von Fotos, Aussagen über den Flow eines Fahrers zu machen! Denn das Wort 'flow' beinhaltet ja eine Bewegung, und die fehlt auf Standbildern nunmal! Klar kann man anhand der Körperhaltung etc etwas darauf schliessen, wenn du jedoch zB zwei gute Fahrer den gleichen Trick machen lässt, den sie beide perfekt können (zb Lookdown etc) dann wird keiner von ihnen eine verkrampfte Körperhaltung haben auf dem Foto oder soetwas, jedoch kannst du so nicht wissen welcher von den Beiden kein Flow hat und welcher der Taj höchstpersönlich ist! einverstanden?  Ist ein wenig pingelig, zugegeben


----------



## kater (24. September 2004)

1. Taj hat keinen "flow".
2. Alex kennt mich persönlich und hat mich oft genug fahren sehen.


----------



## ride (24. September 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Nein. Das wäre dann ein Nosebonk und das mach ich dort nicht. Das ist ein Nosemanual to Nollie off.



also das würde ich ja gerne auf Video sehen! Ich weiss nicht genau wie lange die Ledge ist,aber scheint mir doch ziemlich lange zu sein, für einen brakeless(!)  Nosemanual!   Und ich bin genug lange Flatland gefahren um zu wissen wie schwer hangfives auf den Pedalen sind... Aber falls das stimmt, Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride (24. September 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Taj hat keinen "flow".



 neee überhaupt nicht     wie komm ich bloss drauf..tztztz..   das kann ich schon nicht ganz ernst nehmen von dir!


----------



## kater (24. September 2004)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> also das würde ich ja gerne auf Video sehen! Ich weiss nicht genau wie lange die Ledge ist,aber scheint mir doch ziemlich lange zu sein, für einen brakeless(!)  Nosemanual!   Und ich bin genug lange Flatland gefahren um zu wissen wie schwer hangfives auf den Pedalen sind... Aber falls das stimmt, Respekt!



Man sieht die gesamte Länge der Ledge und es gibt genügend Leute, die Nosemanuals ohne Bremse können.


----------



## kater (24. September 2004)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> neee überhaupt nicht     wie komm ich bloss drauf..tztztz..   das kann ich schon nicht ganz ernst nehmen von dir!



Das ist meine Meinung, niemand zwingt dich, mit mir einverstanden zu sein.


----------



## evil_rider (25. September 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Taj hat keinen "flow".
> 2. Alex kennt mich persönlich und hat mich oft genug fahren sehen.




also zu 1. kann ich nur sagen:   

der gehört zu den 5 stylischten fahrern überhaupt, so smooth und flüssig wie er fährt ist einfach hammer.

und eigentlich jeden den ich kenne stimmt mir da zu,


----------



## Vitali (26. September 2004)

kleiner wallride von mir:


----------



## Moto (27. September 2004)

Also Raw dog Street in allen Ehren aber so was über Taj zu schreiben ihm verdankt schließlich der BMX Sport einiges außerdem guck dir mal seinen Part im Etnies an . Er hat vielleicht nicht so einen Flow wie Sergio Layos aber trotzdem.
Außerdem finde ich Grinden und "Real Street" viel unflowiger und bis auf Corey Martinez und Steven Hamilton und vielleicht noch Bob Scerbo haben im Animal Video sowieso alle den gleichen Farstil und moshen was das Zeug hält mit Flow hat das nicht viel zu tun. Aber das ist ja bekanntlich geschmacksache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (28. September 2004)

Moto schrieb:
			
		

> Also Raw dog Street in allen Ehren aber so was über Taj zu schreiben ihm verdankt schließlich der BMX Sport einiges außerdem guck dir mal seinen Part im Etnies an . Er hat vielleicht nicht so einen Flow wie Sergio Layos aber trotzdem.
> Außerdem finde ich Grinden und "Real Street" viel unflowiger und bis auf Corey Martinez und Steven Hamilton und vielleicht noch Bob Scerbo haben im Animal Video sowieso alle den gleichen Farstil und moshen was das Zeug hält mit Flow hat das nicht viel zu tun. Aber das ist ja bekanntlich geschmacksache.



Ist Geschmackssache, aber was Taj "uns" gegeben hat... Naja. Es gibt viele Leute, die mehr oder gleich viel gemacht haben. Das hat aber immer noch nicht viel mit seinem Fahrstil zu tun. Und ausserdem sehe ich im Animal Video keinen, der "mosht". Anscheinend definierst du "moshen" irgendwie anderwertig. Gleich jeden über den Kamm zu scheren machts natürlich leicht, die markanten Unterschiede der jeweiligen Fahrer im Animal Video zu übersehen... Ich denke, dass vorallem im Animal Video ersichtlich ist, wie verschieden diverse Fahrer im gleichen Terrain sind. Manche ohne Pegs, mit vier oder keinen Bremsen, usw... Aber das gehört hier nicht rein. ONTOPIC mal wieder!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (30. September 2004)

Mösen schrieb:
			
		

> wie währe es wenn du eine mal den kopf zumachst und dein dummes maul hälts! immer kommen irgend welche spaßten kinder u haben was zumeckern!
> *Ruhe ihr kinder! geht roller fahren!*
> 
> in diesem sinne                f u c k  you!!!!!



Ich werd in nächster Zeit wieder öfter die Möglichkeit haben hier nach dem Rechten zu sehen und werde dann entsprechend durchgreifen,wenn ich so einen Dreck wieder lese!

Hab ich null Verständnis für !
Reik


----------



## Mösen (1. Oktober 2004)

na gut na gut! ich lass es es sein (gebe mich damit aber nicht geschlagen!)

und im tiefsten innern must du mir doch auch recht geben! ... dank mal drüber nach!


----------



## Vitali (23. Oktober 2004)

360°


----------



## evil_rider (23. Oktober 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> 360°




eher 270° allyhoop.


----------



## Vitali (23. Oktober 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> eher 270° allyhoop.



hmm...sag ma 320° ;D also 270° isses net, schon mehr


----------



## evil_rider (23. Oktober 2004)

...............


----------



## Flatpro (29. Oktober 2004)

wir ham neue hügel!!!


----------



## KiNG ORgasMUs (30. Oktober 2004)

Feeble!


----------



## kater (2. Dezember 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (3. Dezember 2004)

ich will mehr von dir


----------



## d0do (3. Dezember 2004)

bist du schwul?
naja, sorry für des kommentar aba das musste sein  !
ne echt... der kater hat style das es mir wasser in die augen treibt!
echt clean!
@kater: beim ersten, hasse dir da nit de kopf anner decke anghaut?


cheers

dominik


----------



## kater (3. Dezember 2004)

Glücklicherweise hatte ich noch keinerlei Kontakt mit der Decke


----------



## Flatpro (3. Dezember 2004)

d0do schrieb:
			
		

> bist du schwul?
> naja, sorry für des kommentar aba das musste sein  !
> ne echt... der kater hat style das es mir wasser in die augen treibt!
> echt clean!
> ...


na klar bin ich schwul, wat denks du denn


----------



## evil_rider (10. Dezember 2004)

bin net ich auffm rad, aber das bild ist vonmir, BQ leider sehr bescheiden, k.a. woran das liegt, sonst macht die nikon scharfe bilder.   


rider: markus wilke
spot: hamburg i-punkt
skill: footjam-nosepick-tailwhip


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (10. Dezember 2004)

schön, quali is doch in ordnung

warum gibs eigentlich so wenig Bilder wo du drauf bist ?


----------



## kater (10. Dezember 2004)

Warum wohl...


----------



## Till (10. Dezember 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wohl...


... weil große klappe und nichts dahinter.


----------



## evil_rider (11. Dezember 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> ... weil große klappe und nichts dahinter.




 


der war gut, komm nach HH wir gehn strasse fahren... ich sehn schon kommen, wie immer auf den streetsessions... alle dabei, aber nur hendrik, nils und ich *fahren*.

der rest dümpelt rum b.z.w. macht lala-krams wo man denkt die fahren wie die ersten menschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.baumann (11. Dezember 2004)

sag mal in wort wenn mal wieder ne sesion is wo deine 
wenigkeit teilnimmt und dann überzeuge ich mich mal 
von deinem  
können!


----------



## Till (11. Dezember 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> der war gut, komm nach HH wir gehn strasse fahren... ich sehn schon kommen, wie immer auf den streetsessions... alle dabei, aber nur hendrik, nils und ich *fahren*.
> 
> der rest dümpelt rum b.z.w. macht lala-krams wo man denkt die fahren wie die ersten menschen.


ich fahr keine straße


----------



## evil_rider (11. Dezember 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr keine straße




arschkarte würde ich sagen.


----------



## Till (13. Dezember 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> arschkarte würde ich sagen.



nö, gehn wir halt dirten


----------



## Flatpro (13. Dezember 2004)

hm, hatte langeweile...




hm, son 80cm bunny




und smithgrind


----------



## moo (13. Dezember 2004)

beides schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (13. Dezember 2004)

Am Abgang des Smithgrinds musst du noch feilen.


----------



## Flatpro (13. Dezember 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Am Abgang des Smithgrinds musst du noch feilen.


den hab ich auch erst samstag gelernt, dafür klappt dat jetz schon ganz gut^^


----------



## kater (13. Dezember 2004)

Kleiner Barspin in Barcelona.


----------



## d0do (13. Dezember 2004)

barcelona? geil.
schööön halt wie immer.
großen respekt von mir.


cheers

dominik


----------



## evil_rider (13. Dezember 2004)

m.baumann schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal in wort wenn mal wieder ne sesion is wo deine
> wenigkeit teilnimmt und dann überzeuge ich mich mal
> von deinem
> können!






			
				Töll schrieb:
			
		

> ... weil große klappe und nichts dahinter.



dum-di-dum

*lala*

*lalala*


----------



## ewoq (13. Dezember 2004)

username/passwort ?


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (13. Dezember 2004)

anmelden dauert nich mal 5min


----------



## kater (13. Dezember 2004)

Evil: Was bitte ist an diesen zwei Kurzfilmen so extratollspektakulär, dass es deine grosse Fresse relativieren würde? Nichts. Und Style kann ich auch keinen erkennen.


----------



## evil_rider (13. Dezember 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Evil: Was bitte ist an diesen zwei Kurzfilmen so extratollspektakulär, dass es deine grosse Fresse relativieren würde? Nichts. Und Style kann ich auch keinen erkennen.




deutlich mehr als auf deinen unbewegten bildern kleiner.


----------



## konamann (13. Dezember 2004)

gibts des auch mit härteren und/oder trickreicheren aktionen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (14. Dezember 2004)

härter ?

jein...

bin eher techniker als mosher, style geht halt über alles.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (14. Dezember 2004)

@kater & vitali (war doch der name, oder?)

würde mich ma interessieren wielang ihr jeweils bmx fahrt, ich überleg neben dem trialen, zu bmx'n und eure sachen beeindrucken mich schon   

besonders das bremsenlose zeug, weil trial ohne bremsen würde nicht existieren


----------



## kater (14. Dezember 2004)

Ich fahre etwa drei Jahre und ein Jahr ohne Bremse.


----------



## kater (14. Dezember 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> deutlich mehr als auf deinen unbewegten bildern kleiner.



Ja, ist klar. Wenn du mich klein nennst, dann möchte ich nicht wissen, wie du dich selbst betitelst. Kleiner? Zwerg? Bübchen? Du siehst aus wie ein Hauptschüler und hast auf den Videos keinen Style. Achso. Auch sonst nicht.


----------



## evil_rider (14. Dezember 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ist klar. Wenn du mich klein nennst, dann möchte ich nicht wissen, wie du dich selbst betitelst. Kleiner? Zwerg? Bübchen? Du siehst aus wie ein Hauptschüler und hast auf den Videos keinen Style. Achso. Auch sonst nicht.




mehr als du habe ich sicherlich, weil ich kenne niemanden wos brakeless schön ausschaut wenn er fährt, und SHER viele teilen diese meinung.


----------



## Till (14. Dezember 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Evil: Was bitte ist an diesen zwei Kurzfilmen so extratollspektakulär, dass es deine grosse Fresse relativieren würde? Nichts. Und Style kann ich auch keinen erkennen.


Genau das selbe denke ich über diese tollen videos.


----------



## Till (14. Dezember 2004)

Hier mal nen kleines Video von mir.

http://home.arcor.de/toell/new/feeble.MOV


----------



## Flatpro (14. Dezember 2004)

super till, applaus bitte


----------



## kater (14. Dezember 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> mehr als du habe ich sicherlich, weil ich kenne niemanden wos brakeless schön ausschaut wenn er fährt, und SHER viele teilen diese meinung.



Und ich kenne niemanden, der in so vielen Foren von der Mehrzahl der anderen Benutzer als Idiot abgestempelt wird. Ausserdem ist es mir egal, wie du mich findest. Im Gegensatz zu Dir lege ich keinen Wert darauf, von irgend jemandem bewertet oder gar bewundert zu werden. Ich fahre für mich und stelle ein paar Fotos für andere ins Netz. Vielleicht finden sie sie ja gut; um so besser. Und die Meinung der Mehrheit war noch _nie_ Garant für Qualität. Und nun Fresse halten, du gehst mir auf den Sack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (14. Dezember 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich kenne niemanden, der in so vielen Foren von der Mehrzahl der anderen Benutzer als Idiot abgestempelt wird. Ausserdem ist es mir egal, wie du mich findest. Im Gegensatz zu Dir lege ich keinen Wert darauf, von irgend jemandem bewertet oder gar bewundert zu werden. Ich fahre für mich und stelle ein paar Fotos für andere ins Netz. Vielleicht finden sie sie ja gut; um so besser. Und die Meinung der Mehrheit war noch _nie_ Garant für Qualität. Und nun Fresse halten, du gehst mir auf den Sack.


word!!!

und jetz hört endlich auf oder kloppt euch woanders weiter


----------



## evil_rider (14. Dezember 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich kenne niemanden, der in so vielen Foren von der Mehrzahl der anderen Benutzer als Idiot abgestempelt wird. Ausserdem ist es mir egal, wie du mich findest. Im Gegensatz zu Dir lege ich keinen Wert darauf, von irgend jemandem bewertet oder gar bewundert zu werden. Ich fahre für mich und stelle ein paar Fotos für andere ins Netz. Vielleicht finden sie sie ja gut; um so besser. Und die Meinung der Mehrheit war noch _nie_ Garant für Qualität. Und nun Fresse halten, du gehst mir auf den Sack.




 :kotz: 

du bist so schlecht junge, unglaublich.


----------



## Flatpro (14. Dezember 2004)

ich glaub ich mach euch mal nen eigenen fred auf...
ich glaub den nenn ich dann, "allediesichmitevilinnehaarehamhierbitteposten"


----------



## Vitali (14. Dezember 2004)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> @kater & vitali (war doch der name, oder?)
> 
> würde mich ma interessieren wielang ihr jeweils bmx fahrt, ich überleg neben dem trialen, zu bmx'n und eure sachen beeindrucken mich schon
> 
> besonders das bremsenlose zeug, weil trial ohne bremsen würde nicht existieren



Fahr seit 6Monaten Bmx, 4Monate intensiv ohne Bremse. Hab die Bremse eigentlich abgebaut weil ich sie nicht wirklich brauch und mir die Leitungen animalisch auf den Sack gingen.  

Evil wir wissen's...


----------



## RISE (14. Dezember 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr seit 6Monaten Bmx, 4Monate intensiv ohne Bremse. Hab die Bremse eigentlich abgebaut weil ich sie nicht wirklich brauch und mir die Leitungen animalisch auf den Sack gingen.
> 
> Evil wir wissen's...


dafür,dass du erst seit 6 Monaten aktiv BMX fährst, bite aber schon ziemlich gut, find ich. Will ja auch endlich wieder aktiv street fahren,aber ich finde ja kein gescheites BMX. Naja, evtl. dann erstmal das Addict.


----------



## Vitali (14. Dezember 2004)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> dafür,dass du erst seit 6 Monaten aktiv BMX fährst, bite aber schon ziemlich gut, find ich. Will ja auch endlich wieder aktiv street fahren,aber ich finde ja kein gescheites BMX. Naja, evtl. dann erstmal das Addict.



Bin davor auch MTB gefahren, aber da hat ich keine Motivation und naja so hat's geendet, mehr oder weniger Gottseidank. 

Holl dir's Addict, ist en gutes Einsteigerrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [YoSHi] (14. Dezember 2004)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> dafür,dass du erst seit 6 Monaten aktiv BMX fährst, bite aber schon ziemlich gut, find ich. Will ja auch endlich wieder aktiv street fahren,aber ich finde ja kein gescheites BMX. Naja, evtl. dann erstmal das Addict.


auf ebay gehen oft super BMX für wenig Geld weg. WTP Thrillseeker für 300 oder so...


----------



## Jesus Freak (15. Dezember 2004)

Sind echt schöne Bilder, hier drin. Katers Pics sind fett. 
Nur, Jungs, habt ihr echt nix besseres zu tun als euch hier zu dissen?? Freut euch lieber, dass ihr gesund seid und fahren könnt, meine Güte. 
Aufgemerkt, Freunde der BMX Kunst, noch 6x24 Stunden, dann werden die Tage schon wieder länger und bald gibts wieder gechillte Streetsessions bis Sonnenuntergang!!! bis dahin...Glückwunsch an alle, die in ner Halle ihr Unwesen treiben können


----------



## RISE (15. Dezember 2004)

[YoSHi] schrieb:
			
		

> auf ebay gehen oft super BMX fÃ¼r wenig Geld weg. WTP Thrillseeker fÃ¼r 300â¬ oder so...



neulich ist n Thrillseeker Komplettbike fÃ¼r knapp Ã¼ber 100 weggegangen,war allerdings zu kurz. GeÃ¤rgert hab ich mich trotzdem,wiel die Teile gut waren und ich hÃ¤tte im Prinzip nur n neuen Rahmen (Fly Bikes sind bei ebay ja immer recht gÃ¼nstig) gebraucht...Naja,mal schaun.


----------



## alöx (26. Dezember 2004)

so jetz ma in der richtigen kategorie

el schedefan beim nächtlichen rocken











mehr zu finden unter "click"
über ne meinung im gästebuch würd ich mich auch so freuen und so


----------



## cyclon3 (27. Dezember 2004)

Heute in Richterich (Aachen) am Pool:


----------



## crazy-spy (27. Dezember 2004)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute in Richterich (Aachen) am Pool:



sehr schön!


----------



## Flatpro (27. Dezember 2004)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schön!


dat willsu auch können, wa


----------



## crazy-spy (27. Dezember 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> dat willsu auch können, wa



fast geht der doch schon  wenn ich nen guten hab geht der 270° 
nur halt net ganz... aber das schaff ich noch!


----------



## connor100 (15. Januar 2005)

Hi, 

bin die letzten Jahre nur DH gemoshed, habe heute -nach 18 Jahren- das erste mal wieder aufm BMX gesessen, bin absoluter Anfänger, das ist dabei rausgekommen....

Danke an Nforcer!

Grüße


----------



## evil_rider (16. Januar 2005)

vergiss bitte diesen DH style, fange einfach von vorne an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connor100 (16. Januar 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> vergiss bitte diesen DH style, fange einfach von vorne an.



Den DH Style muss ich bei den Bremsen schon vergessen   , aber hast sicherlich Recht, ist nur nicht so einfach..

Grüße


----------



## Flatpro (16. Januar 2005)

so, jetz mal ich...  

war in köln....


----------



## evil_rider (13. März 2005)




----------



## Flatpro (13. März 2005)

let's carve


----------



## cyclon3 (20. März 2005)

Mal nen paar mehr oder wenige aktuelle Bilder:


----------



## DirtJumper III (21. März 2005)

des letzte bild ist echt geil geworden!


----------



## Spooner (27. März 2005)

echt geile pics und tricks 

ich glaub ich werd sowas nie lernen ^^


----------



## derFisch (28. März 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal nen paar mehr oder wenige aktuelle Bilder:
> [Bild]
> [Bild]
> [Bild]
> [Bild]


Du warst mir immer schon suspekt


----------



## -Biohazard- (28. März 2005)

schicke fotos wusste garnicht das du das bist , ich war auch da    aber noch mit dem wheeler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclon3 (28. März 2005)

Danke Danke!
Organisiert mal wieder Session in Wuppertal  War echt super!!


----------



## -Biohazard- (28. März 2005)

jo das war wirklich geil ( nur der tag danach nicht  ) das wird es bestimmt noch mal geben


----------



## cyclon3 (28. März 2005)

-Biohazard- schrieb:
			
		

> jo das war wirklich geil ( nur der tag danach nicht  ) das wird es bestimmt noch mal geben



Ein Tag? Ich hatte danach noch 4 Tage Muskelkater!! 
Hoffentlich!


----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (29. März 2005)




----------



## derFisch (29. März 2005)

DeSTrUcTIoN-chr schrieb:
			
		

> _bilder_


Schöne Action, aber leider nich so schön fotografiert...


----------



## Flatpro (4. April 2005)

waren heute mal n bissal foto machen...

also x-up:





tailwhip... nein nich gestanden:





bunny manual:





wallride to fakie:





footplant:





crankflip:





bunny über curb...





drop   





bunny  :





barspin to sprocket stall:





barspin über unseren ominösen gullie:





180 x-up vom tollen curb runda:





alles natürlich hierbewertbar 







x-up to fakie:






bunny barspin to fakie:





180 barspin:





hm, die die der rockbar geknipst hat find i nimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (4. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> waren heute mal n bissal foto machen...



fein fein


----------



## kater (4. April 2005)

Du führst den Barspin viel zu lange, die Wurfhand sollte schon längst weg sein. Ausserdem sind breitere Lenker optisch schöner. Just 2 cents.


----------



## Flatpro (5. April 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Du führst den Barspin viel zu lange, die Wurfhand sollte schon längst weg sein. Ausserdem sind breitere Lenker optisch schöner. Just 2 cents.


breite lenker magsch net und den abrspin mach ich so, wie er klappt  
ich geb zu, bei dem einen bild to sprocket schaut des schon übel aus


----------



## cyclon3 (9. April 2005)

Wieder was neues..

Air:





Nfcc über kleinen Dirt:





Unturndown Versuch:


----------



## derFisch (9. April 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder was neues..
> 
> Air:
> 
> ...


boah  verdammt ey!


----------



## ZoMa (10. April 2005)

Bilder Quoten = Spam


----------



## derFisch (10. April 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder Quoten = Spam


danke! Du bist aber auch toll!


----------



## ZoMa (10. April 2005)

wenigstens einer hier.

Ich finds dekadent Modem und ISDN User zu ignorieren..


----------



## der Digge (10. April 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> wenigstens einer hier.
> 
> Ich finds dekadent Modem und ISDN User zu ignorieren..


det is n Bilder Thread da musste mit sowas rechnen


----------



## derFisch (10. April 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> det is n Bilder Thread da musste mit sowas rechnen


Und normalerweise wird jedes Bild doch nur einmal runtergeladen oder? Die anderen fügt der Browser dann ausm Cache ganz einfach ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_de_luxe (10. April 2005)

mal wieder ontopic:







keine ahnung was ich mit meiner zunge mache...


----------



## Flatpro (10. April 2005)

ich steck meine zunge gerne zwischen die zähne, das sollte ich mir schnellstens abgewöhnen^^


----------



## Spooner (10. April 2005)

Bremerhavener© schrieb:
			
		

>




kann ich mal fragen warum man sich wie hier vom bild vom reik
nach hinten lehnt , hat das ein bestimmten sinn ? weil cih das ziemlich oft sehe , weiss aber nicht warum man das macht ...

sry noob ^^


----------



## der Digge (10. April 2005)

Spooner schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich mal fragen warum man sich wie hier vom bild vom reik
> nach hinten lehnt , hat das ein bestimmten sinn ? weil cih das ziemlich oft sehe , weiss aber nicht warum man das macht ...
> 
> sry noob ^^


ziehste Hinterrad untern Arsch biste höher


----------



## Flatpro (11. April 2005)

man lehnt sich nich nach hinten, sondern schiebt das rad nach vorne, hinterrad komt höher und man hat mehr kontrolle un so....


sieht man hier auch nich grad schlecht^^


----------



## Bastian_77 (11. April 2005)

Weil man sich sonst den Sattel in die Eier haut ??   

Mann kommt so einfach höher


----------



## Flatpro (11. April 2005)

ehmm?? schrieb:
			
		

> Weil man sich sonst den Sattel in die Eier haut ??
> 
> Mann kommt so einfach höher


oder auch frau....


----------



## Bastian_77 (11. April 2005)

aber eher selten, leider


----------



## Flatpro (11. April 2005)

wär schon nich schlecht, sone olle, die street fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moo (11. April 2005)

oder ein dörtgörl


----------



## Flatpro (11. April 2005)

vert perl(e)


----------



## moo (11. April 2005)

vert perl is bessa als flat rat aba ich mag es dööööörtii!


----------



## Flatpro (11. April 2005)

oha, hört hört


----------



## UrbanJumper (11. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> bunny manual:



VR eindeutig zu hoch, das gibt Abzug in der B Note...der Rest der Bilder geht so...
 

nene, die Bilder sin top


----------



## ZoMa (11. April 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooner (12. April 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

>




Hattest du mal vor , Kinder zu erzeugen oO
da ist vll ein Traum zerplatzt ^^


----------



## derFisch (12. April 2005)

Spooner schrieb:
			
		

> Hattest du mal vor , Kinder zu erzeugen oO
> da ist vll ein Traum zerplatzt ^^


Das ist Flatland! Da macht man sowas! Und wie man (vielleicht) sieht, befindet sich der Herr auf dem roten Fahrrad noch im grünen Bereich!   
Schöne Fotos.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (12. April 2005)

sind die letzten zwei bilder (360er nehme ich an) einfach voll ins flache? 

ist ja fürchterlich


----------



## ZoMa (12. April 2005)

Streetstyle eben.


----------



## cyclon3 (12. April 2005)

Wie lang fährst du schon?


----------



## ZoMa (12. April 2005)

street so etwa 3 jahre... glaub ich und vorher so alles ca. 6 Jahre.. also im Mai 9 Jahre..


----------



## Flatpro (12. April 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> VR eindeutig zu hoch, das gibt Abzug in der B Note...der Rest der Bilder geht so...
> 
> 
> nene, die Bilder sin top


ich bin bei dem bild auch mit der fresse seitlich im humus gelandet


----------



## Fabse (12. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin bei dem bild auch mit der fresse seitlich im humus gelandet



yeeeesssss!!!


----------



## Flatpro (17. April 2005)

Fabse schrieb:
			
		

> yeeeesssss!!!


yeah man, pain!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (13. Mai 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (15. Mai 2005)

hm ich auch ma, waren in leverkusen gestern un so


----------



## derFisch (15. Mai 2005)

da war ich auch 




thx an Cdracer


----------



## [YoSHi] (15. Mai 2005)

Du machst was falsch Marc


----------



## derFisch (15. Mai 2005)

[YoSHi] schrieb:
			
		

> Du machst was falsch Marc


stimmt scho


----------



## Hund (15. Mai 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> da war ich auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich auch aber mit 24zol rad leider 
schönes foto


----------



## evil_rider (20. Mai 2005)

bissl spielkrams....


___x-up______walltap_____manual___flight so high


----------



## sandstein (20. Mai 2005)

flight so high, 
da kann ich mich nur mit folgenden sätzen anschließen...

suspension sucks your style down, oder
true love never dies


----------



## x--up (20. Mai 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> bissl spielkrams....
> 
> 
> ___x-up______walltap_____manual___flight so high




flight so high => bist warscheinlich nur 1meter hoch und des foto is eh von unten gemacht ===> BE********R!


----------



## derFisch (20. Mai 2005)

was soll "flight so high" eigentlich heissen? 
"Flug so hoch" oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaGarikk ! (20. Mai 2005)

lol mit was für unwichtigen Kleinigkeiten ihr euch aufhaltet


----------



## evil_rider (20. Mai 2005)

x--up schrieb:
			
		

> flight so high => bist warscheinlich nur 1meter hoch und des foto is eh von unten gemacht ===> BE********R!




nö, springe unsere box mit am höchsten.  

und er(photoman) hat bei dem bild gestanden.


----------



## Kieferos (20. Mai 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> und er(photoman) hat bei dem bild gestanden.



Liliputaner ?  

Ne mal im ernst die Foto sehen ganz nett aus


----------



## blue falcon (21. Mai 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> nö, springe unsere box mit am höchsten.


haha der wahr gut mit deinem 2 cm air auf der quater heizt du mit deinem
race style über die box   
da springe ich ja höher stephan


----------



## evil_rider (21. Mai 2005)

blue falcon schrieb:
			
		

> haha der wahr gut mit deinem 2 cm air auf der quater heizt du mit deinem
> race style über die box
> da springe ich ja höher stephan




nö, du springt nichtmal so hoch wie hendrik.

und ich springe mit marcin und felix die box am höchsten.


----------



## blue falcon (21. Mai 2005)

jaja aber die können auch höher als 20 cm springen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (21. Mai 2005)

interessiert doch keinen, wer die dämliche box höher springt, beweisen kanns doch eh keiner... total unsinnig


----------



## kater (21. Mai 2005)

Evil:

Das wo du hier postet ist ja mal mehr als lächerlich, insofern du hier und überall die Klappe so weit aufreisst. Echt, wo bleibt der Style und die Hardcoreaction? Ach ja, da hattest du die Kamera bestimmt nicht dabei und so oder dein Rad wurde Opfer eines Anschlages. Und du hast anscheinend immer noch nicht gelernt, dass es die Nutzer hier nicht interessiert, mit wem du fährst - Angeber.


----------



## evil_rider (21. Mai 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Evil:
> Und du hast anscheinend immer noch nicht gelernt, dass es die Nutzer hier nicht interessiert, mit wem du fährst - Angeber.




worauf ist das nun bezogen?


----------



## Flatpro (22. Mai 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> worauf ist das nun bezogen?


is egal hört auf euch drum zu kloppen


----------



## kater (25. Mai 2005)

X-Up Manual


----------



## alex_de_luxe (25. Mai 2005)

schön. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wo ist denn das?


----------



## kater (25. Mai 2005)

Bern, Wankdorf.


----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (18. Juni 2005)

sorry für die quali, mache morgen ein besseres


----------



## Vitali (21. Juni 2005)




----------



## jimbim (23. Juni 2005)

sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkÁngel (10. Juli 2005)

sieht nett aus


----------



## derFisch (14. Juli 2005)

hier passiert ja sonst gar nix...


----------



## der Digge (14. Juli 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> hier passiert ja sonst gar nix...


scheiß Foto würd ich sagen


----------



## derFisch (15. Juli 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> scheiß Foto würd ich sagen


Jo wenn ich den Fotografen erwische...  

übrigens:


----------



## alöx (15. Juli 2005)

nich ich aber foto von mir...


----------



## Flatpro (15. Juli 2005)

die sequenz hätt man von wo anders knipsen sollen, das einzig gescheite bild is dat 2.


----------



## derFisch (15. Juli 2005)

kann einiges!


----------



## alöx (15. Juli 2005)

leckt mich doch an der poperze... das war ein contest und da kann man sich nicht zurechtstellen weil man weiß was der fahrer macht...  







das gesicht des monats...






die jury... säufer....


----------



## derFisch (15. Juli 2005)

also mir gefällt's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (15. Juli 2005)

tailtap barspin






x-up air






no foot x-up






syncron wallride fakie ... 







so fertisch...


----------



## alöx (1. August 2005)

So bald gibt es Nachschlag muss nur noch Bilder einscannen.


----------



## evil_rider (13. August 2005)

bissl was vom mittwoch:


----------



## der Digge (13. August 2005)

doch ganz schöne Bilder, nur das vom sprocket is net so doll  

@alöx - auch schöne Bilder, aber der "kackstuhl x-up" sieht sch... aus


----------



## ZoMa (13. August 2005)

Und beim Icepick immer schön die Bremse ziehen..


----------



## jimbim (23. August 2005)

Hier ein bunny hop von mir.
ist (für mich n00b  ) ganz gut!
Bunny Hop
Edit:
wenn der link nicht funzt , probiert den hier
klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (27. August 2005)




----------



## alöx (27. August 2005)

^^ nice... des zweite mit dem Licht besonders....

TailwhipAir 





BunnyHop Barspin


----------



## cyclon3 (27. August 2005)

Aus der Bank rausreißen:


----------



## x--up (29. August 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus der Bank rausreißen:




der beste geilste helm ever!!!


----------



## alöx (29. August 2005)

so genug...


----------



## Vitali (29. August 2005)




----------



## x--up (30. August 2005)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

>




tolle qualität un so...


----------



## alöx (30. August 2005)

^^ jau.... ich mein meine Bilder drüber sind Qualitativ auch nicht die coolsten aber was will man gegen Nebelmaschine und Partybeleuchtung machen....


----------



## Vitali (1. September 2005)

x--up schrieb:
			
		

> tolle qualität un so...



ist en videoausschnitt un so...


----------



## alöx (5. September 2005)

nachschlag von heute...





















danach war noch Tailwhip 180 to Sprocket zu sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (10. Oktober 2005)

hier
bin halt n poser und hab einfach nur ne große klappe


----------



## billi (10. Oktober 2005)

jamich mit dem rad da raufstellen und so tun als würde ich grinden kann ich auch


----------



## Flatpro (10. Oktober 2005)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> jamich mit dem rad da raufstellen und so tun als würde ich grinden kann ich auch


  is klar... ich weis schon wieso ich dieses forum hier hasse


----------



## der Digge (10. Oktober 2005)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> jamich mit dem rad da raufstellen und so tun als würde ich grinden kann ich auch


applaus, mich im forum anmelden und so tun als würde ich BMX fahren kann ich auch   
übrigens das video wo der sich beim ersten versuch voll hinpackt is noch schlechter gestellt als dass foto


----------



## sandstein (10. Oktober 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> is klar... ich weis schon wieso ich dieses forum hier hasse




komisch dass du das forum hasst und trozdem ständig jede menge müll postest...
geiles foto übrigens, hoffe du hast dir nicht den fuß vertreten als du von rad und rail wieder absteigen musstest nachdem das bild gemacht worden ist...
ich liebe das forum, da sind jede menge leute über die ich mich amüssieren kann...


----------



## clickclack (10. Oktober 2005)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Mtb da, also muss Bmx gefahrn werden...!
> Hier ma zwei Pedal Grinds von mir!




krass wie kann man nur die dom curbs nochmehr zerstören?


----------



## Misanthrop (10. Oktober 2005)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> jamich mit dem rad da raufstellen und so tun als würde ich grinden kann ich auch




es sieht schon stark danach aus.

ABER wenn er sich draufgestellt hätte, würde sich die kette nicht so nach oben schwingen.

Also es ist echt. Aber auf den ersten Blick hab ich auch gedacht das wäre draufgestellt.
Ist es aber nicht. 

SChönes Bild und schöne Aktion


----------



## Flatpro (10. Oktober 2005)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> es sieht schon stark danach aus.
> 
> ABER wenn er sich draufgestellt hätte, würde sich die kette nicht so nach oben schwingen.
> 
> ...


danke, wenigstens einer


----------



## billi (10. Oktober 2005)

warum fühlt sich hier jeder immer gleich angepisst und fängt ne riesen diskusion an , nur weil man mal einen scherz gemacht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (10. Oktober 2005)

ghettokultur, altaaah.

und was guckste so blöd?   

@flachmann:
mann du kannst ja mal gar nix


----------



## Misanthrop (10. Oktober 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> und was guckste so blöd?



Auffe Fresse oder was?


----------



## derFisch (10. Oktober 2005)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> Auffe Fresse oder was?


duuu zockst mich an?


----------



## Renegado (11. Oktober 2005)

Ganz ruhig aldaa sonst burn ich dir da fresse weg!


----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (11. Oktober 2005)

schickes bild..


----------



## Renegado (18. Oktober 2005)

@billi: weil es so rüber kam als ob du das ernst meinst ....

@flatpro: schöne aktion und zum verlieben schönes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (18. Oktober 2005)

uiui danke, jemand der mein rad mag


----------



## alex_de_luxe (19. Oktober 2005)

besser als das alte ists allemal...

schönes bild.


----------



## kater (15. Januar 2006)

*bikeagent team*














Peter Schleier - teamrider














Gabriel Danso - teamrider






Carlo "kater" Viscione - shopowner


----------



## DirtJumper III (16. Januar 2006)

gute action! Gabriel seine bilder gefallen mir, besonders des über die rail mitm bunny...


----------



## Misanthrop (25. Juni 2006)

so mal wiederbeleben...
will wieder kinderradfahren sehen---
also mal nen mieser smith aber was solls grad ausm kkh wieder da nehme ich das was nah is


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2006)

inzwischen haste doch mehr geld für farben als fürs ganze rad ausgegeben, oder?


----------



## I bins d i bins (25. Juni 2006)

das glaub ich langsam auch, aber ich muss sagen es schaut immer wieder gut aus, kannst ja mal n bild vom rad reinstellen


----------



## Störtebecker (26. Juni 2006)

Der kriegt die Farben nur von allen Seiten in Arsch geschoben...
Müsst mal die Wohnung von dem sehen sieht eher aus wie ein Lager von nem Dosenhersteller


----------



## ZoMa (26. Juni 2006)

Oldenburg letztes Jahr:

50-50:






50-50:





X-up:


----------



## Misanthrop (26. Juni 2006)

I bins d i bins schrieb:
			
		

> das glaub ich langsam auch, aber ich muss sagen es schaut immer wieder gut aus, kannst ja mal n bild vom rad reinstellen



fahrrad hier:
aber wird zensiert
http://kvasihasi.kv.funpic.de/Bilder/Fahrrad/blue****er.jpg
machste halt fucker und das passt...

Joa wie der Wichser sagt Farben sitze ich halt an der Quelle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (26. Juni 2006)

aber dein ****a is mal nach langer zeit mal wieder schön von farben her gesehen


----------



## sidekicker (27. Juni 2006)

DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> aber dein ****a is mal nach langer zeit mal wieder _*richtig*_ schön von farben her gesehen


----------



## man1ac (27. Juni 2006)

bildquali is ja leider nicht so der hammer aber sonst fette aktion


----------



## Jim Space (10. Juli 2006)

zwar keine fotos von mir, sonder von der jam am 1.7.06 in kattenturm/Bremen











noch mehr fotos auf www.null-zine.de.vu  ->fotos ->kattenturmjam(bmx)


----------



## Renegado (11. Juli 2006)

Die Bilder von dem Jam sehen gut aus! Wobei bei unserem CrossOver Festival in Grimma hammer uch krasse Aktion gesehen!


----------



## Flatpro (19. Juli 2006)

bunnyhop alter, klick zum bewerten


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (19. Juli 2006)

Ich hoffe dass mich die Perspektive täuscht wenn nicht ist das einer der höchsten Bunnyhobs die ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## Renegado (19. Juli 2006)

Ehm die perspektive täuscht dich ned! Er hat nen Kicker ! Dahinten geht die Wand tiefer runter... Die Location hatte er schon ma vor ewigen Zeiten gezeigt uch mit son Bunny daraus , oder stimmts nicht Flatpro?


----------



## derFisch (19. Juli 2006)

und irgendwo hatter auchn trampolin versteckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (19. Juli 2006)

da hat der Fisch aber ma recht, 
der kicker is ne flache bank für rolli und so


----------



## Flatpro (19. Juli 2006)

ja, da is ne bank hinter, aber die is in keiner weise steil, hab mich auch gewundert, als ih das foto gesehen hab


----------



## Renegado (19. Juli 2006)

bank..kicker alled das selbe =)


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (19. Juli 2006)

Klar, wenn wenn man genau hinschaut. Wie blöd von mir 
trotzdem ne gewaltige Höhe


----------



## derFisch (19. Juli 2006)

die bank kickt aber nich


----------



## Raddon (19. Juli 2006)

Wahnsinnshöhe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molox (20. Juli 2006)

vorgestern


fotomann: christopher...


----------



## man1ac (21. Juli 2006)

geile photos und ein sehr feiner spot
is des bei ersten bild im hintergrund ein kanst?

gestern leider mit der handykamera aufgenommen und nicht so scharf aber naja


----------



## Molox (21. Juli 2006)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> geile photos und ein sehr feiner spot
> is des bei ersten bild im hintergrund ein kanst?



knast?
ne ist an der stadtmauer=skatepark und dieses ding ist so ein ausguckteilding


----------



## aurelio (21. Juli 2006)

Sehr krasse Aktion war das Kayed...

Der Wallride von man1ac ist auch tight.


----------



## man1ac (21. Juli 2006)

Molox schrieb:
			
		

> knast?
> ne ist an der stadtmauer=skatepark und dieses ding ist so ein ausguckteilding



sah irgentwoe so nach wachturm aus 
kann auch nichts für meine manchmal lustige phantasie


----------



## UrbanJumper (26. Juli 2006)

Molox schrieb:
			
		

> vorgestern
> 
> 
> fotomann: christopher...


andere machen da whips..


----------



## scott yz0 (26. Juli 2006)

oh s**t!


----------



## man1ac (27. Juli 2006)

kranker scheiss


----------



## Flatpro (7. August 2006)

urlaub is toll


----------



## Molox (7. August 2006)

schön schön
foto würde aber besser gehen...
ist das eine taucherbrille?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (7. August 2006)

ja, ich bin halt nich gesegnet mit nem fotomann, is ne sonnenbrille....


----------



## UrbanJumper (7. August 2006)

ist das ein piratentuch an deinem popo? das geländer ist natürlich hoch..


----------



## UrbanJumper (7. August 2006)




----------



## evil_rider (7. August 2006)

bild: tobsen
rider: ikke


----------



## Son (7. August 2006)

höhe?


----------



## Hertener (7. August 2006)

85 cm, würde ich mal sagen.
Und? Gestanden?


----------



## Flatpro (7. August 2006)

dat is son tolles suzuki bändchen, das an meinem portemone hängt. man wills den spanischen taschendieben ja nicht noch leichter machen


----------



## blue falcon (7. August 2006)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> 85 cm, würde ich mal sagen.
> Und? Gestanden?


60 cm...


----------



## Domas (7. August 2006)

niemals 60, ich sage 80


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yamseq (8. August 2006)

mmh...... 75cm


----------



## >>Bullet<< (8. August 2006)

die latte ist genau 75cm hoch


----------



## I bins d i bins (8. August 2006)

ne also 80cm sinds glaub nicht, eher 60cm.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (8. August 2006)

die latte ist gleich unten.


----------



## blue falcon (8. August 2006)

er hat 70 cm geschaft mehr ned


----------



## Flatpro (9. August 2006)

hahahahahahahahaaaahahhahhhahhaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (13. August 2006)

Aero im Interview mit Steve Crandall (FBM Chef) auf der Rebeljam 2006


----------



## UrbanJumper (13. August 2006)

muss lachen...yeahh


----------



## Aff?e (13. August 2006)

nix lachen 
style diGGAAAAAAA


----------



## a.nienie (13. August 2006)

beneath the remains,
das waren noch zeiten!


----------



## RISE (14. August 2006)

Nicht zu übersehen ist der grinsende Tim Wiegmann im Hintergrund...


----------



## Flatpro (14. August 2006)

das ist das beste am bild


----------



## betonp!lz (18. August 2006)

[/url][/IMG]
hier ma n 360er als fly out


----------



## Flatpro (18. August 2006)

toll


----------



## betonp!lz (21. August 2006)

[/url][/IMG]
ca.1,4 meter aus ner kleinen bank!


----------



## Molox (21. August 2006)

ach jetzt weiß warum diese scheiss steine und die holz latte da rumliegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (21. August 2006)

das ist echt hoch, und weit wenn man mal live da ist, hut ab.


----------



## Flatpro (21. August 2006)

1,4 m????


----------



## betonp!lz (21. August 2006)

jupp


----------



## Flatpro (21. August 2006)

halt mal nen zollstock daneben, dat glaub ich nich


----------



## UrbanJumper (21. August 2006)

doch, die messlatte steht auf ner ledge und er kommt ja aus der bank von hinten..


----------



## betonp!lz (23. August 2006)

ne,ne,die steine und somit auch die latte stehen auf dem boden hinter der ledge,aber der absprung kann nich bis zum ende genutzt werden!jeder stein is 22mm land.6 auf jeder seite+die latte hochkant und noch ca.15cm die man vom absprung nicht nutzen kann!


----------



## yamseq (23. August 2006)

waldp!lz schrieb:
			
		

> jeder stein is 22mm land.6 auf jeder seite+die latte hochkant und noch ca.15cm



also sind das auf dem bild 103cm, da 4x 22cm +15cm


----------



## UrbanJumper (23. August 2006)

waldp!lz schrieb:
			
		

> ne,ne,die steine und somit auch die latte stehen auf dem boden hinter der ledge,aber der absprung kann nich bis zum ende genutzt werden!jeder stein is 22mm land.6 auf jeder seite+die latte hochkant und noch ca.15cm die man vom absprung nicht nutzen kann!


das hasse ich an mir, ich schau nie richtig hin...die variante die ich davor gedacht habe, wär auch bischen morgan wade gewesen..


----------



## Flatpro (23. August 2006)

über 103 kann man auch ohne bank drüberkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasserflasche (23. August 2006)

Nee nee,  4x22m = 88cm + die Latte hochkannt, also nochmal sagen wir 15-20 + nochmal 15 für den Absprung da irgendwie.

Macht 118cm - 123cm, immer noch keine 1,40...hmmm...


----------



## a.nienie (24. August 2006)

ich schlage vor,
noch mindestens eine unbestimmte variable 
+ die erdumdrehung mit einzurechnen,
irgendwie passt das dann...


----------



## betonp!lz (24. August 2006)

wieso denn 4x22?es sind 6 steine,man kann halt nur vier sehen,weil die anderen hinter der ledge stehen!
is des jetzt so schwer?


----------



## alex_de_luxe (24. August 2006)

wieso macht man ein foto, welches man nicht wirklich begreifen kann, weil man die hälfte nicht sieht?


----------



## betonp!lz (24. August 2006)

das foto hat jemand den ich noch nicht mal kenne,und der so viel ahnung vom fotographieren hat,wie ich von rennrädern,gemacht.ich hab das noch nich mal richtig mitgekriegt.der het mir dann die fotos per mail geschickt.

ich denk aber nich,dass es so schwer fällt sich vorzustellen,dass hinter der ledge noch mehr steine stehen.


----------



## betonp!lz (29. August 2006)

[/url][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (30. August 2006)

betonp!lz schrieb:
			
		

> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/551/Paul_Freizeit_054.jpg
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/551/Paul_Freizeit_047.jpg



warst auf deutschland tour oder was?

und komm ma wieder ins icq... mir is hier langweilig


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (30. August 2006)

Nicht wundern ich lösch mal ein bisschen raus ist ja ne Galerie 

29 Beiträge waren Spam. Leute konzentriert euch bitte wieder aufs Bilder bewerten


----------



## a.nienie (30. August 2006)

@ betonp!lz: wo ist denn das auf dem ersten pic?
schräge idee, die ramp so zu "versenken".


----------



## paule_p2 (30. August 2006)

is in heidelberg am Haus der Jugend


hier nochma nen bild wo man bissel mehr erkennen kann


----------



## betonp!lz (30. August 2006)

stimmt!was auf den bildern leider nich so gut rüberkommt is,dass die rampe fast 90 grad hat!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (31. August 2006)

Endlich mal ne mini wo man keine Angst haben muss zur Seite rauszufliegen


----------



## betonp!lz (31. August 2006)

stimmt!jetzt musst du angst haben gegen die stufen zu fahren!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (31. August 2006)

ja aber das hat psycholgisch nicht son tötlichen Effekt dann traut man sich mehr. 

2,5 Meter senkrecht in den Boden einschlagen stell ich mir nicht so angenehm vor. Aus ner Quarter ist mir das schon mal passiert...


----------



## AerO (31. August 2006)

also um sowas hinzukriegen muss man sich schon ziemlich dämlich anstellen irgendwie..
fährst du eigentlich auch rad oder laberst du nur?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (31. August 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> also um sowas hinzukriegen muss man sich schon ziemlich dämlich anstellen irgendwie..
> fährst du eigentlich auch rad oder laberst du nur?



Ich hab nie behauptet, dass ich das nicht könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (31. August 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 2,5 Meter senkrecht in den Boden einschlagen stell ich mir nicht so angenehm vor.


passiert mir laufend. zum glück hocke ich auf der richtigen seite des computers


----------



## paule_p2 (31. August 2006)

a.nienie schrieb:
			
		

> passiert mir laufend. zum glück hocke ich auf der richtigen seite des computers




dann geh lieber raus radfahrn, als nur am pc rad zufahrn...


----------



## Freakbiker (15. September 2006)

Ya, bild von mir


----------



## UrbanJumper (15. September 2006)

sehr gutes bilder..


----------



## Tobster (16. September 2006)




----------



## Aff?e (16. September 2006)

ohja fabian , dein wallride ist echt saugeil , hätte den gern ma von unten geknipst aber war ja 2danger (huahua) !
tobsens bild wie immer lecker !


edit : hier sieht man den fabian alias freakbiker nochmal genauer x)


----------



## Flatpro (16. September 2006)

wos n der spot?


----------



## betonp!lz (16. September 2006)

hier mal was in der luft!





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## [email protected] (16. September 2006)

alles sehr gute bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (17. September 2006)

ist der flip ins foampit?


----------



## Flatpro (17. September 2006)

borr ALTER


----------



## betonp!lz (17. September 2006)

jupp,aber zwischen pit und absprung sind gut drei meter und der kickt ordentlich!


----------



## UrbanJumper (17. September 2006)

Tobster, wunderschönes bild und zeitloser trick


----------



## Tobster (17. September 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:


> Tobster, wunderschönes bild und zeitloser trick



herzlichen dank mein herr


----------



## Monsterfresser (17. September 2006)

ich ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (17. September 2006)

technisch gutes bild tobster


----------



## Tobster (17. September 2006)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> technisch gutes bild tobster



herzlichen dank, des lob gebührt meinem kollegen jan, der des photo gemacht hat. ich bin lediglich für aktion un nachbearbeitung des bildmaterials verantwortlich


----------



## Flatpro (18. September 2006)

Tobster schrieb:


> herzlichen dank, des lob gebührt meinem kollegen jan, der des photo gemacht hat. ich bin lediglich für aktion un nachbearbeitung des bildmaterials verantwortlich



man bearbeitet nicht nach


----------



## evil_rider (18. September 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:


> man bearbeitet nicht nach





doch, farben, gammakorrektur etc. aber wenn man keine ahnung hat und so! ;o)


----------



## Renegado (19. September 2006)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## Flatpro (19. September 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:


> doch, farben, gammakorrektur etc. aber wenn man keine ahnung hat und so! ;o)


machen nur leute, die nich mit ihrer cam umgehen können... erzähl das ma x


----------



## King Jens one (20. September 2006)

ich weiß ist zwar ein basictrick, kann ihn aber jetzt endlich






Wallride jetzt nicht mehr an der Subbox sondern an der großen Wand


----------



## Freakbiker (20. September 2006)

also das erste foto finde ich ganz ok, action ist halt nicht so, aber foto doch ok. Das 2te ist bischen unscharf.

aber der Park rockt...


----------



## UrbanJumper (20. September 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:


> erzähl das ma x


dem seine bilder zieren ja auch zu häufe die freedom, auf dem level ist doch nicht jeder, son bischen schärfen und so geht doch schon klar...


----------



## ZoMa (21. September 2006)

betonp!lz schrieb:


> jupp,aber zwischen pit und absprung sind gut drei meter und der kickt ordentlich!



Pfft... das nicht dazu zu sagen grenzt an Profilierungssucht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mador (25. September 2006)

Mal nen 360


----------



## AerO (25. September 2006)

straight to köppa.


----------



## da_master (28. September 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/297487/cat/551
mal eins von mir ist aber ne scheiß quali


----------



## isah (28. September 2006)

Mador schrieb:


> Mal nen 360


----------



## AerO (28. September 2006)

warum ballert ihr die dinger denn bitte ins flat?! sucht euch ma ne ordentliche landung.
edit: bier.


----------



## RISE (29. September 2006)

Ich schätze mal der Köpper da oben war evtl. nur einer der ersten Versuche.

PS: Meld dich mal wegen der Gabel.


----------



## Mador (29. September 2006)

RISE schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal der Köpper da oben war evtl. nur einer der ersten Versuche.
> 
> PS: Meld dich mal wegen der Gabel.



eben


----------



## Flatpro (30. September 2006)

jungs ihr seid ja soooo klasse


----------



## Aff?e (3. Oktober 2006)

ja bla ich halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (3. Oktober 2006)

poste das mal im bmxboard


----------



## Aff?e (3. Oktober 2006)

hmm nene


----------



## RISE (4. Oktober 2006)

Wow, du setzt grad zum Bunnyhop Tailwhip an...^^


----------



## betonp!lz (8. Oktober 2006)

is zwar keine action,aber trotzdem sehenswert!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## yamseq (8. Oktober 2006)

wie geil....


----------



## AerO (8. Oktober 2006)

na jetzt bin ich gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molox (8. Oktober 2006)

und wo steht das ding?


----------



## betonp!lz (8. Oktober 2006)

nähe speyer!wird aber morgen warscheinlich eh wieder blatt gemacht,wenn der betrieb wieder anfängt!


----------



## Molox (8. Oktober 2006)

ja die werden sich freuen...
und gibts davon auch aktions bilder?


----------



## paule_p2 (8. Oktober 2006)

jaja wir haben für das ding ca. ne stunde gebraucht. mir tut der kerl leid der das morgen wegräumen muss...


----------



## Molox (8. Oktober 2006)

naja immerhin habt ihr es nicht angezündet..


----------



## paule_p2 (8. Oktober 2006)

hät eh nich gebrannt, die meisten paletten warn nass


----------



## AerO (10. Oktober 2006)

hier auch nochmal rein.




darf inner galerie bewertet werden.


----------



## King Jens one (11. Oktober 2006)

ich war mit in der Halle


----------



## Aff?e (11. Oktober 2006)

165er kurbeln ?


----------



## King Jens one (11. Oktober 2006)

nee 175er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aff?e (11. Oktober 2006)

sah so kurz aus !


----------



## cryptic. (14. Oktober 2006)

langsam kommen die hallenmonate..


----------



## Aff?e (14. Oktober 2006)

cryptic. schrieb:


> langsam kommen die hallenmonate..



naja meiner meinung nach liegt noch kein schnee draussen du verwöhnte göre


----------



## cryptic. (14. Oktober 2006)

bei uns war gestern tag des nebels oder so...alles nur feucht und bäbä


----------



## Knacki1 (14. Oktober 2006)

Tja bei uns gibts keine Halle... aber zum Glück auch noch kein Schnee.


----------



## derdani (15. Oktober 2006)

trotzdem schickes bild


----------



## fr33r!d0r (17. Oktober 2006)

nett


----------



## Jim Space (1. November 2006)

hier sind 5 fotos von der bulls spine jam(diesjärige ifma)


----------



## aurelio (18. November 2006)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos ausm batcave:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (18. November 2006)

Action is gut... aber die Bilder... genial


----------



## Son (18. November 2006)

sehr schön


----------



## DirtJumper III (18. November 2006)

alles in allem wunderbar..


----------



## [email protected] (18. November 2006)

schließe mich meinen vorrednern an.


----------



## Misanthrop (18. November 2006)

trick kp?!




shoeslide


----------



## Slim_Shady (19. November 2006)

Geile Tricks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruteX23 (22. November 2006)

sehr individuell


----------



## Knacki1 (23. November 2006)

Style


----------



## zimtstern. (23. November 2006)

Den ersten macht (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) DMC oder Joe Tisao in props 8(oder 12)

sieht in action richtig gut aus...


----------



## Freakbiker (25. November 2006)




----------



## Son (25. November 2006)

schön


----------



## Misanthrop (28. November 2006)

höhe schlecht aber einziges foto,d ass was geworden ist

bunny Tiregrab to fakie to slidecab


----------



## King Jens one (28. November 2006)

sehr schick was ist das für´ne Halle?


----------



## Son (28. November 2006)

yard in hannover glaub ich


----------



## RISE (28. November 2006)

Schönes Bild und Brustgrabscher finden eh meine Sympathie.


----------



## fashizzel (29. November 2006)

Misanthrop schrieb:


> bunny Tiregrab to fakie to slidecab



was ist denn ein slidecab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.e.t. (29. November 2006)

fashizzel schrieb:


> was ist denn ein slidecab?


warscheinlich halfcab mit vr auf boden schleifen...


----------



## Flatpro (29. November 2006)

mit em namen hört sich der trick ja mal mega krass fett geil an ey


----------



## fashizzel (29. November 2006)

j.e.t. schrieb:


> warscheinlich halfcab mit vr auf boden schleifen...



oho, kommt ja gleich nach dem crankspin und barholder, ganz krasse sachen.


----------



## >>Bullet<< (29. November 2006)

Son schrieb:


> yard in hannover glaub ich



jo glaub ich auch
erkennt man schnell


----------



## Misanthrop (30. November 2006)

hehe ya ist yard...
natürlich hätte man das auch anders schreiben sollen, aber so macht man aus einfachen sachen was tolleres 
leider sind die fotos vonner quali mies

irgendwas to fakie





nosemanual, weiß nich erstes gefällt mir vom bild besser, zweites is besser ausgeführt


----------



## Molox (30. November 2006)

railride?


----------



## Misanthrop (1. Dezember 2006)

hmm nee
einmal versehentlich beim hopover feeble gemacht...
Aber sonst fehlen mir da die eier zu...
hab einfach schiß da drauf und wegzuschmieren, crankarmslide schmerzt schon so hart


----------



## Knacki1 (1. Dezember 2006)

Misanthrop schrieb:


>


----------



## Son (1. Dezember 2006)

es ist rasiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Misanthrop (3. Dezember 2006)

jap..


----------



## Ehrenfeld (5. Dezember 2006)

Nun seit drei Wochenenden probeweise auf 20" unterwegs und es macht Spaß.
Die ersten paar Versuche


----------



## RISE (5. Dezember 2006)

schöne Bilder!


----------



## derdani (6. Dezember 2006)

^hannes rockt? nächstes jahr e-bike auch mit dem ding am start?


----------



## Knacki1 (9. Dezember 2006)

schöne bilder...


----------



## King Jens one (9. Dezember 2006)

ist nur nen ganz einfacher Feeblegrind Sorry!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (10. Dezember 2006)

und in welcher halle ist das bitte?


----------



## AerO (10. Dezember 2006)

http://www.skatehalle-berlin.de/


----------



## JackKonnyBauer (10. Dezember 2006)

ist hier eig jemand über 1.90??


----------



## Ehrenfeld (10. Dezember 2006)

<= 1,94m


----------



## nobeleden (10. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. Dezember 2006)

schick schick...und ma wieder das tolle Herbst, äh Winterwetter ausgenutzt und nen bisschen gefahrn.

x-up transfer über die pyra





"hallo"





nochma nen x-up





miniramp gedüse





get air dude





fakie hop





180er zum ersten





180er zum zweiten





angetippter pegstall


----------



## RISE (12. Dezember 2006)

Der Fakie Hop ist Nr.1, der Rest aber auch gut.


----------



## Hertener (12. Dezember 2006)

Mir gefällt der 2. 180er.


----------



## nobeleden (17. Dezember 2006)

dreck fahrn...







grad so gut gegangen..gestanden war der net..man achte auf den fuß auf dem vr







barspin 1.






barspin 2.







1 ft cancan..gestanden






180°


----------



## Flatpro (17. Dezember 2006)

man postet keine nicht gestandenen sachen, dir klar, ne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobeleden (17. Dezember 2006)

scho klar bild gefällt mir aber


----------



## Ehrenfeld (17. Dezember 2006)

boah wat ne Pampe da am Spot 
den barspin find ich gut, weils mir immer noch ein rätsel is wie ich den je schaffen soll.


----------



## Flatpro (18. Dezember 2006)

hannes, du musst in der luft einfach werfen


----------



## nobeleden (18. Dezember 2006)

und wieder fangen 

is eigentlich nur überwindung und en bissel übung der trick


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (18. Dezember 2006)

bunny hop aus ner seichten bank




3er


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. Dezember 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:


> hannes, du musst in der luft einfach werfen



ja hm, is echt überwindung und so. Ich kriegs aber auch in der Luft nicht gebacken den Mist zu klemmen, schlagmichtot warum es nich funzt.

@ udo: schön hoch!


----------



## aurelio (28. Dezember 2006)




----------



## KingsCrown (28. Dezember 2006)

Das Bild ist mal sehr geil. Auch wenn ich nicht ganz kapier was das? Fakie turn oder was?


----------



## jimbim (28. Dezember 2006)

einfach rutschen wa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernie123456789 (28. Dezember 2006)

vollbremsung!!!! 


(vorallem ohne bremse^^)


----------



## fashizzel (28. Dezember 2006)

freecoaster und so


----------



## BenjaminB (28. Dezember 2006)

so siehts aus


----------



## AerO (28. Dezember 2006)

ist das ein panzerglaswallride?


----------



## BenjaminB (28. Dezember 2006)

fast, plexiglas


----------



## Ehrenfeld (28. Dezember 2006)

sehr schicke sache...aber aurelio, was machstn da? echt mal...sieht irgendwie nach nem turn aus, aber irgendwie auch nich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (29. Dezember 2006)

Ja, ist einfach en fakie turn / slider.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. Dezember 2006)

BenjaminB schrieb:


> fast, plexiglas



achja, noch ne frage: Was ist das eigentlich für ne Halle? Und wo steht die?


----------



## [email protected] (29. Dezember 2006)

is die halle vom tretlager ev. in emmering (münchen) .....noch recht neu der wallride


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (29. Dezember 2006)

Hab die bilder zwar schon in der galerie gepostet
aber hier passen sie eig. besser hin
ein paar bilder von gestern abend, aus der hell-A bmx halle


----------



## BenjaminB (30. Dezember 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> is die halle vom tretlager ev. in emmering (münchen) .....noch recht neu der wallride


besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können


----------



## Flatpro (30. Dezember 2006)

BenjaminB schrieb:


> besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können



is ja toll


----------



## derdani (3. Januar 2007)

mit dem neue erstandenen bmx


----------



## alöx (4. Januar 2007)

Glaub isch nisch


----------



## >>Bullet<< (4. Januar 2007)

Da fehlt der ausschnitt wo du in der Luft bist. Ohne den ist das Bild irgendwie langweilig...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. Januar 2007)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Nun seit drei Wochenenden probeweise auf 20" unterwegs und es macht Spaß.
> Die ersten paar Versuche



das ist ja in bad salzufflen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molox (4. Januar 2007)

hier auch nochmal


----------



## derdani (4. Januar 2007)

>>Bullet<< schrieb:


> Da fehlt der ausschnitt wo du in der Luft bist. Ohne den ist das Bild irgendwie langweilig...



Jojo hat er auch schon bemerkt. aber egal geht trotzdem klar


----------



## jimbim (4. Januar 2007)

derdani schrieb:


> aber egal geht trotzdem klar



nö!


----------



## zimtstern. (4. Januar 2007)

wo ist die action? der mini bunny hoch auf die treppe? 

mach es nochmal neu ...dann kommt es sicher gut


----------



## derdani (4. Januar 2007)

zimtstern. schrieb:


> wo ist die action? der mini bunny hoch auf die treppe?
> 
> mach es nochmal neu ...dann kommt es sicher gut




^^jaja wenns wetter mal passt. naja kamera warn bisschen zu lahm.


----------



## j.e.t. (4. Januar 2007)

cool 180 hoch fakiehop runter


----------



## Ehrenfeld (5. Januar 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> das ist ja in bad salzufflen



Richtig  Meine Freundin wohnt in Lemgo, deswegen bin ich öfter mitm Rad da.


----------



## nobeleden (5. Januar 2007)

ich poste jetzt zwei langweilige xups weils spät is, ich wach bin un langweile hab






aufgrunddessen das mein kopf ab is un ich ja bilder von anderen posten könnte   hier das zweite bild






der erste gefällt mir besser der is nich so nah..


----------



## derdani (5. Januar 2007)

j.e.t. schrieb:


> cool 180 hoch fakiehop runter



nich ganz..wär aber auch cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (5. Januar 2007)

> aufgrunddessen das mein kopf ab is un ich ja bilder von anderen posten könnte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spätestens jetzt erkennt man dich an der Mütze. Ich unterstell dir jetzt das du das garnicht bist!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (5. Januar 2007)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Richtig  Meine Freundin wohnt in Lemgo, deswegen bin ich öfter mitm Rad da.



dann solltest du mal in bielefeld am kesselbrink vorbeischauen, ist ja nicht allzu weit 

obwohl: ich fahre doch garnicht mehr bmx  

ok, aber hier noch ein foto von mir.






kai zimmer mit einem fufanu auf knöchelhöhe


----------



## >>Bullet<< (5. Januar 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> kai zimmer mit einem fufanu auf knöchelhöhe



Super Bild


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (7. Januar 2007)

war gestern mal inna abflughalle


----------



## Knacki1 (7. Januar 2007)

Udo_Unterbuchse schrieb:


> war gestern mal inna abflughalle



Linse dreckig?  

Man erkennt ja kaum was


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (7. Januar 2007)

dreck sprünge inna halle = trockene erde = staub 
und son tollen blitz hab ich auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (7. Januar 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> ok, aber hier noch ein foto von mir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uralt! die freedom hab ich auch noch daheim rum fliegen..


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. Januar 2007)

genau das wollte ich auch grad sagen, das bild ist doch bekannt! 
Immer wieder schÃ¶n anzuschauen 

am kessel bin ich auch ab und an...allerdings sind das von Lemgo dann immer 12 â¬ plus 4 â¬ rad. Und Bad S. is halt bequem mit dem auto erreichbar.
edit:

von heute daumen: an fotomann chris)


----------



## Prunni (7. Januar 2007)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Linse dreckig?
> 
> Man erkennt ja kaum was




Liegt an den Lampen in der Halle wieso weiß ich aber auch nicht.
Ist in Mühlhausen genau das gleiche Problem aber nur wenn die Lampen an sind.


----------



## Flatpro (8. Januar 2007)

das liegt nich an den lampen.... mach ma die linse sauber....ohne die lampen sind die dinger auch da, aber nich so stark


----------



## DieÖligeKette (10. Januar 2007)

UrbanJumper schrieb:


> uralt! die freedom hab ich auch noch daheim rum fliegen..



und jetzt?


----------



## zimtstern. (10. Januar 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> und jetzt?



Zitat MONSTER-AG:
_ welledr jetz ned no a sofdeis?_


----------



## UrbanJumper (10. Januar 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> und jetzt?


isses mir peinlich


----------



## alex_de_luxe (10. Januar 2007)

die linse ist nicht dreckig, das ist der blitz, der kleine stäubchen kurz vor der linse so aufleuchten lässt. darum hat udo_untenwasweissich ja auch geschrieben, dass er keinen so tollen blitz hat (damit ist ein externer gemeint).


----------



## swirrl (10. Januar 2007)




----------



## Slim_Shady (10. Januar 2007)

restepke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (10. Januar 2007)

top!


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (10. Januar 2007)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:


> die linse ist nicht dreckig, das ist der blitz, der kleine stäubchen kurz vor der linse so aufleuchten lässt. darum hat udo_untenwasweissich ja auch geschrieben, dass er keinen so tollen blitz hat (damit ist ein externer gemeint).



RICHTIG


----------



## Ehrenfeld (11. Januar 2007)

Ich würd mal sagen, das is ne Premiere - erste Actionbilder eines weiblichen Mitglieds. 

schöne Sachen.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (11. Januar 2007)

jap, gefallen mir auch.

@freesoul
eines ohneglieds sozusagen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (11. Januar 2007)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:


> @freesoul
> eines ohneglieds sozusagen.



ich war kurz davor, es zu schreiben


----------



## Misanthrop (12. Januar 2007)

foto ich aktion kumpel nix großes is auch schon bischen her...


----------



## RISE (12. Januar 2007)

Passt schon die Aktion...Ist er dann weitergecoastert?


----------



## BenjaminB (12. Januar 2007)

ich find den bmxer im hintergrund amüsant^^


----------



## Ehrenfeld (13. Januar 2007)

Misanthrop schrieb:


> foto ich aktion kumpel nix großes is auch schon bischen her...



och menno...andersrum hätte michs mal gefreut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vollblutbiker (15. Januar 2007)

bäm ins flat leider ohne toboggan(ich bin so ein weichei  )




smith do nuff

aber da mein rad nimmer heil und/oder verkauft is is des rad auf den bildern des vom MARC SCHRÖDER aus Hockenheim (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=51972)

schöne grüsse an dich Marc, wir lieben dich auch wenn du manchmal deine tage hast...


----------



## rLr (15. Januar 2007)

chice acion


----------



## Molox (15. Januar 2007)

schöner smith
zu dem anderen sag ich mal nix...


----------



## RISE (15. Januar 2007)

Ich mag beide.


----------



## Pulle666 (15. Januar 2007)

smith is schön


----------



## Flatpro (16. Januar 2007)

ich find den smith ******* und das andere bild tol, nich von dr action, aber irgendwie hat das was... iste wenigstens übers rail gesprungen oder ist das im hintergrund also auf der anderen seite der "box" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >>Bullet<< (16. Januar 2007)

coole bilder
hihi der hat ja auch ne karierte felge


----------



## Vollblutbiker (16. Januar 2007)

ne dat rail is auf der andren seite von dem "ding" aber da is son doublerailboxdingens hinter mit landen is da nich so glaub ich und der smith is halt wirklich nix allzu dolles aber irgendwas wollt ich halt auch ma posten aber sobald ich mal mein eigenes rad hab guck ich ob ich den auch irgendwann an nem hohn mäuerchen pack


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (16. Januar 2007)

Boa ist euer Park im Arsch 

Wieso bist du nicht in die andere Richtung gesprungen? Verstehe nicht wieso man ne Funbox so rum springt. Wozu gibt es denn sonst ne Transition?


----------



## AerO (16. Januar 2007)

die bank ist für die street dudes und die transition für die park rider. ganz einfach.


----------



## Vollblutbiker (16. Januar 2007)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> Boa ist euer Park im Arsch



neidisch?

trannies sind was für mädchen


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (16. Januar 2007)

AerO schrieb:


> die bank ist für die street dudes und die transition für die park rider. ganz einfach.



Ja, schon klar. Aber wenn man einfach nur rüber will dann finde ich das irgendwie seltsam mit nem Bunny ins Flat von der Bank aus zu springen. 

Die Mädchen haben aber hinterher noch Gelenke  

Egal lassen wir es jetzt das Bild ist auf jeden Fall schön, sehr zentral fotografiert und gut eingefangen was mit der Auslöseverzögerung der modernen Digis nicht ganz so einfach ist.


----------



## UrbanJumper (16. Januar 2007)

BenjaminB schrieb:


> ich find den bmxer im hintergrund amüsant^^


kommentar der sich sinnloser weiße auf den hintergrund bezieht, nur um zu zeigen was man doch für ein adlerauge ist, die 8000enste. und schnitt..


----------



## Ehrenfeld (16. Januar 2007)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> Ja, schon klar. Aber wenn man einfach nur rüber will dann finde ich das irgendwie seltsam mit nem Bunny ins Flat von der Bank aus zu springen.
> 
> Die Mädchen haben aber hinterher noch Gelenke
> 
> Egal lassen wir es jetzt das Bild ist auf jeden Fall schön, sehr zentral fotografiert und gut eingefangen was mit der Auslöseverzögerung der modernen Digis nicht ganz so einfach ist.



Autofokus einstellen - Klick?

Bilder sind schön...übrigens: Wo lebst du? Hier sieht fast jeder Park so aus


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (16. Januar 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ONrtwzkPLhI

KLEINES VIDEO VON MIR AUSSA ABFLUGHALLE


----------



## wannabe_old (16. Januar 2007)

spaß ist das, was man  selbst draus macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benh00re (17. Januar 2007)

Also eigentlich ganz okay, aber nen bisschen flowiger könnte es schon sein.

(editiert vom mod)


----------



## jimbim (17. Januar 2007)

bedarf der Verbesserung

(editiert vom Mod)


----------



## swirrl (17. Januar 2007)

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## Ehrenfeld (17. Januar 2007)

Sagt mal, ist noch alles in Ordnung mit euch?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (17. Januar 2007)

Die versuchen hier BMXboard Niveau Umgangston durchzusetzen. Das könnt ihr vergessen, Leute. 

Wenn sich keiner mehr traut hier zu posten der nciht mindestens nen brauchbaren TT oder BH Barspin kann, dann hat das sowas von überhaupt nichts mehr mit dem Sport zu tun.

Wird hier nicht passieren.


----------



## Molox (17. Januar 2007)

ihr seid ja alle ganz schön witzig...


----------



## RISE (17. Januar 2007)

Ehrlich gesagt, find ich das Video nicht mal schlecht. Aber ich bin ja auch mehr der Tricklessfahrer.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (17. Januar 2007)

war das 2te mal das ich mim bmx dirt fahre ich denke dafür passt das


----------



## UrbanJumper (17. Januar 2007)

das lied ist halt aus dem fitlive gefakt und bischen unpassent, aber geil...
sieht nach großem spaß aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. Januar 2007)

finde das video auch gut, auch wenns nicht die große aktion is...


----------



## wannabe_old (17. Januar 2007)

i fands doll und wie gesagt der spaß zählt


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (17. Januar 2007)

jo lied is immer sonne sache lieder die man toll findet und auch passen gabs schon in jedem video


----------



## Ehrenfeld (17. Januar 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> finde das video auch gut, auch wenns nicht die große aktion is...



naja was heißt große aktion...v ielleicht einfach nur filmerisch nicht so gelungen. Die Doubles sind für mein Verständnis nämlich *verdammt* groß.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (18. Januar 2007)

UrbanJumper schrieb:


> isses mir peinlich



weil du dich als freedomleser outets? 

kein ding, haben wir doch alle mal gemacht


----------



## blue falcon (20. Januar 2007)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1774397804


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derdani (20. Januar 2007)

^^alle gut. vorallem das letzte..nur die musik sucked


----------



## King Jens one (31. Januar 2007)

ist zwar nur ins Foampit aber im Sommer mach ich ihn über die Box




und der nofootcancan ist gestanden bin wieder auf die Pedalen zurück gekommen! multitripleunendlichgottschwör


----------



## nobeleden (31. Januar 2007)

seit langem ma wieder was von mir:






!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







endlich,zwar nich drüber aber kommt noch dann mit bild.






un noch was neues -tiregrab-


----------



## rLr (31. Januar 2007)

exzelente bildqualität !!!!


----------



## Benh00re (1. Februar 2007)

danger onehand


----------



## AerO (1. Februar 2007)

rebel jam 07, watch out!


----------



## aurelio (5. Februar 2007)




----------



## Son (5. Februar 2007)

was ist denn hier los???!!!


----------



## King Jens one (5. Februar 2007)

sexy


----------



## UrbanJumper (5. Februar 2007)

aurelio schrieb:


>


<3

kann nicht mehr...so öde alles und mitten drin nen nackter mann der aufm vorderrad fährt, brilliant..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (5. Februar 2007)

Ich wäre dafür das als Bild des Monats Feburar zu nehmen

Was würden die prüden Tourenfahrer edit: sich in die Hosen *******n klingt besser


----------



## RISE (5. Februar 2007)

Erinnert mich an BMX XXX, nur mit Männern und coolen Tricks!


----------



## rLr (5. Februar 2007)

sehr sehr geil


----------



## KingsCrown (5. Februar 2007)

Krasse Sache


----------



## [email protected] (5. Februar 2007)

ahahah, sehr sehr gut!


----------



## DirtJumper III (5. Februar 2007)

zu hart marc


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. Februar 2007)

ganz großes kino, aurelio


----------



## Radical (6. Februar 2007)

haha, sehr gut


----------



## Knacki1 (6. Februar 2007)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> *Ich wäre dafür das als Bild des Monats Feburar zu nehmen*
> 
> Was würden die prüden Tourenfahrer edit: sich in die Hosen *******n klingt besser


Ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe_old (6. Februar 2007)

ich weiss nicht was genialer ist, die idee oder das foto


----------



## aurelio (6. Februar 2007)

haha danke, scheint ja doch sehr zur allgemeinen Belustigung beigetragen zu haben


----------



## zimtstern. (7. Februar 2007)

kann nur zustimmen!!!

Vor allem:Wie oft musstest du fahren, damit der Arm direkt den Schritt verdeckt?

 

Februar,Foto des Monats...watch out!


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Februar 2007)

Genital! Äh...Genial!


----------



## Majin (12. Februar 2007)

zimtstern. schrieb:


> kann nur zustimmen!!!
> 
> * Vor allem:Wie oft musstest du fahren, damit der Arm direkt den Schritt verdeckt?*
> 
> ...



das würd ich auch gern ma wissen ^^


----------



## wannabe_old (12. Februar 2007)

im bmxboard steht: 2 mal gefahren, nur einmal mit cam

das heisst, first try


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (12. Februar 2007)

baaaam?


----------



## Flatpro (13. Februar 2007)

yeah alda, n action pic von dir. bist ja doch kein fake


----------



## jimbim (13. Februar 2007)

tja, ich habs gesagt


----------



## aurelio (13. Februar 2007)

mr street pro schrieb:


> im bmxboard steht: 2 mal gefahren, nur einmal mit cam
> 
> das heisst, first try



Jo stimmt, danach wurds mir auch so langsam etwas kalt


----------



## UrbanJumper (13. Februar 2007)

jimbim schrieb:


> baaaam?


unerwarteter weiße leider nicht...an was lags jetzt?


----------



## Wasserflasche (14. Februar 2007)

Von mir gibts auch nochmal Schulterklopfen für den Softporno da oben.


----------



## jimbim (14. Februar 2007)

UrbanJumper schrieb:


> unerwarteter weiße leider nicht...an was lags jetzt?



bildqualitääät?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. Februar 2007)

Das Wetter war so selten geil, dass ich nach exzessivem Genuss diverser Alkoholika (Weiberfastnacht, wa) trotzdem ne Runde auf dem Rad gedreht hab


----------



## >>Bullet<< (15. Februar 2007)

was ist das für ein schwarzer fleck auf dem 2. bild rechts deines rades
ein geist oO


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. Februar 2007)

ein schlecht wegretuschierter dicker weisser blendender streifen aka tischtennisplatte. mein monitor ist so dunkel, dass es bei mir komplett schwarz scheint  sowas auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (16. Februar 2007)

muha, biste ejtz echt so von bmx überzeugt? mtb wird verkauft, nenene


----------



## Ehrenfeld (16. Februar 2007)

Flatpro schrieb:


> muha, biste ejtz echt so von bmx überzeugt? mtb wird verkauft, nenene



Ich werde niemals vom BMX alleine überzeugt sein. Lies dir mal die Verkaufsanzeige durch, dann wirds klarer.


----------



## Flatpro (16. Februar 2007)

na is doch das, was ich meinte  dass man mitm bmx nich nen singletrail, bikepark etc fährt weiss ich doch schon  bin ja kein klienes kind mehr


----------



## Inkbert (17. Februar 2007)

Holla at ya boooy
Oih Hannes na alles roger?! komm doch mal wieder nach Bonn runter. Wir fahren so gut wie jeden Tag, auch wenn ich eigentlich verdammt viel lernen müsste. 
Isch mach auch ma so ne Bild hier rein aight


----------



## der Digge (17. Februar 2007)

schick schick, nur noch 20â unterwegs?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. Februar 2007)

Inkbert schrieb:


> Holla at ya boooy
> Oih Hannes na alles roger?! komm doch mal wieder nach Bonn runter. Wir fahren so gut wie jeden Tag, auch wenn ich eigentlich verdammt viel lernen müsste.
> Isch mach auch ma so ne Bild hier rein aight



werd ich nach karneval machen, ich meld mich.

sehr fettes rail übrigens (50-50 ist so viel schwerer als es scheint )


----------



## paule_p2 (18. Februar 2007)

Freesoul schrieb:


> (50-50 ist so viel schwerer als es scheint )




grinden is im allgemeinen eh schwerer als man sich als ex-mtbler vorgestellt hat...


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (19. Februar 2007)

richtig


----------



## UrbanJumper (19. Februar 2007)

also das rail hätte man ja durchaus vorteilhafter ablichten können, wenn es jetzt das ist, an das ich denke, ist das nochmal paar cm länger...aber sehr gute aktion!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (19. Februar 2007)

cm... du bis mir gut km sind das


----------



## derdani (20. Februar 2007)




----------



## jimbim (20. Februar 2007)

das foto wars nicht wert


----------



## derdani (20. Februar 2007)

erstens wars vorher schon putt...ausserdem ist es in ghetto görlitz


----------



## jimbim (20. Februar 2007)

was war putt? und ghetto sieht auch anders aus


----------



## derdani (20. Februar 2007)

na du siehst doch wie der staub dort aus der wand rieselt. und ich dachte du meintest es wäre es nich wert die wand ,für das bild putt zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Majin (21. Februar 2007)

schön dani!
und schöner double peg da oben


----------



## Misanthrop (25. Februar 2007)

perfekter moment getroffen





scheiß Skateparkrails ich will raus


----------



## derdani (25. Februar 2007)

der erste sieht ziemlich nach abgestiegen aus. der zweite is dafür umso schöner


----------



## Misanthrop (25. Februar 2007)

ja klar ist der erste abgestiegen, aber gefällt mir.. weil halt beide füße drauf und echt gerade...
fotos sind leider total beschissen...


----------



## Domas (25. Februar 2007)

sehr schöyn! da kommen die grünen speichen richtig rübber, waren mir vorher garnicht aufgefallen.  oben auch schön!


----------



## Misanthrop (25. Februar 2007)

naja erstens sind die farben total beschissen auf den fotos, ich seh ja aus wie nen kalkstein und zweitens sind die voll verzerrt
hab noch dreie bekommen

Feeble hard180




Slayer Telemarkgrind (Idee kommt von UI ich bite nur)




und noch nen kleener crooked


----------



## jimbim (25. Februar 2007)

beim feeble sieht man leider wenig vom 180, se sequenz wär gut


----------



## aurelio (26. Februar 2007)

Mal 2 neue von mir:


----------



## Son (26. Februar 2007)

das zweite mit kopf wäre noch schöner, aber gute äktschen


----------



## RISE (26. Februar 2007)

Aurelio hat was von Josh Stricker...In dem Sinne: Mach 5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (27. Februar 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Aurelio hat was von Josh Stricker...In dem Sinne: Mach 5



Ohh viel zu übertrieben gutes Kompliment, aber danke


----------



## UrbanJumper (27. Februar 2007)

jetzt komm halt ma rüber! du machst mich ganz wahnsinnig! grrr..


----------



## nobeleden (27. Februar 2007)

nur street überall da halt ich ma mit dirt jump dagegen 







quali suckt halt aber hab nix besseres im moment


----------



## bmx1983 (28. Februar 2007)

was ist denn das für ein gebilde im hintergrund!
willste die arche noah bauen oder was!


----------



## nobeleden (28. Februar 2007)

das soll ne hütte darstelln

ich war von vornerein dagegen weils total in der anfahrt steht un alle kappen auf den jumps rumdackeln.


----------



## aurelio (28. Februar 2007)

UrbanJumper schrieb:


> jetzt komm halt ma rüber! du machst mich ganz wahnsinnig! grrr..



Jaaa, ich will ja auch unbedingt, nur hab ich im moment ne ganz tolle Erkältung. Sitz hier eingehüllt in ne Decke und trinke Tee.

Wenn ich gesund bin und das Wetter passt komm ich nach Rödermark gerauscht.


----------



## BenjaminB (28. Februar 2007)

synchron 180°


----------



## jimbim (28. Februar 2007)

da wär ne sequenz auch ganz geil


----------



## BenjaminB (28. Februar 2007)

jimbim schrieb:


> da wär ne sequenz auch ganz geil








meinst du so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2007)

hmm....ich seh da nix ausser so'n pafnet banner...


----------



## BenjaminB (28. Februar 2007)

hmm, hab die bilder aus meinem fotoalbum da. ich versteh auch nicht, warum die als link angezeigt werden...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (28. Februar 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hmm....ich seh da nix ausser so'n pafnet banner...



dito...schätze wir müssten uns alle anmelden


----------



## BenjaminB (28. Februar 2007)

ok, dann lad ich morgen beide wo anders hoch


----------



## BenjaminB (1. März 2007)

so, jetzt müssts gehen


----------



## Linde (1. März 2007)

Freesoul schrieb:


> dito...schätze wir müssten uns alle anmelden



ich bin angemeldet und es geht auch nich, ka wieso^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (1. März 2007)

vögel  einfach nochmal enter drücken, die ham wohl auch kein traffic zu verschenken.

Super Idee übrigens! Bilder gefallen mir.


----------



## RedRex (1. März 2007)

Hab auch noch ein paar alte Dirtfotos:


----------



## UrbanJumper (1. März 2007)

das erste bild sagt mir von der perspektive her viel zu, sehr schön..


----------



## derdani (1. März 2007)

BenjaminB schrieb:


> so, jetzt müssts gehen



das is so doof das es schon wieder lustig ist


----------



## derdani (6. März 2007)

wandritt to rückwärts


----------



## Vollblutbiker (9. März 2007)




----------



## paule_p2 (9. März 2007)

hm, wir hätten am ende noch 1 photo mehr gebraucht, sieht so abgehackt aus... naja beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (9. März 2007)

paule stell ma n action pic von dir rein


----------



## Hertener (9. März 2007)

Chic. Mit Stativ würde der Hintergrund nicht so wackeln.


----------



## paule_p2 (9. März 2007)

das war keine kritik am vollblutbiker... dann ehr an mir, weil ich die photos geschossen habe. Auserdem gibts von mir keine postwürdigen "actionpics", aber ma schaun, vll erbarmt sich mal jmd mich zu fotographieren. 


@ hertner, stativ hatten wir keins dabei, aber das nächste wird au mit stativ gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (10. März 2007)

derbe sache. hoch und weit...


----------



## Flatpro (10. März 2007)

so, ellenbogen funktioniert wieder einigermaßen,klick 4 vote bidde wie immer:
hopover feeble und wieder zurückhüpfen:



tailwhip:



und nochma n railride auf diesem scheißteil von rail:


----------



## Son (10. März 2007)

sehr schön


----------



## paule_p2 (10. März 2007)

sehr gute action...


dagegen komm ich nicht an... aber ich posts trozdem mal.

Bild:




Gif, diesesmal sogar mit stativ:


----------



## Hertener (10. März 2007)

@Flatpro: Schönes Rad.  Wenn da nicht diese blau... äh... aber lassen wir das.  

@paule: Schon besser.


----------



## derFisch (10. März 2007)

kaum gesund und schon feuerste wieder aus allen Rohren?  
Lass das!


----------



## Flatpro (10. März 2007)

ich wäre froh, wenn ich wieder aus alllen rohren feuern könnte... ich hab den pop einer oma-.- das is sooo traurig


----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2007)

sehr fein die letzten bilder, vor allem von flatpro


----------



## jimbim (11. März 2007)

props an flatpro, wie hast dein ellenbogen so zerfetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (11. März 2007)

hier mal nen paar Gifs von heute, nix tolles dabei, aber viel mehr geht in unserm genialem park nicht.


----------



## derFisch (11. März 2007)

ich wär froh über den park...
ganz schöne gifs, aber die tricks sind nich so der burner


----------



## BenjaminB (11. März 2007)

schon der 2. footplant auf der seite, bei dem der fuß schon weit vorm absprung vom pedal ist...
ide vom flatpro sind sehr sehr gut^^


----------



## baby-biker max (12. März 2007)

mal wieder dirt gefahren  



klicken zum bewerten


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (13. März 2007)

länger her ich find das bild eig ganz cool


----------



## baby-biker max (13. März 2007)

gestanden ? weil sieht ned ganz so aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulle666 (13. März 2007)

wenn ich ma beantworten darf,der whip vom udo is nich gestanden


----------



## Vollblutbiker (13. März 2007)

zack zweimal dasselbe


----------



## paule_p2 (13. März 2007)

wie ich dich dafür hasse...


----------



## Domas (14. März 2007)

paule, deine bilder sind super emotisch


----------



## pilato (14. März 2007)

Kann noch mal jemand das Bild von dem Kerl posten der auf der Baustelle über den Abgrund springt? Von einem Gerüst zum anderen. Ich kann es einfach nicht mehr finden....


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (15. März 2007)




----------



## paule_p2 (15. März 2007)

180° oder bunnyhop?


----------



## Pulle666 (15. März 2007)

ich beantworte ma wieder ^^
issn bunnyhop


----------



## Janski (15. März 2007)

ganz simpler Fakie


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. März 2007)

@ Udo
Obwohl der Park stark danach aussieht - das ist nicht der in Bad Salzuflen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (16. März 2007)

ne issa nicht


----------



## Flatpro (16. März 2007)

achtung, foto:
feeble to manual:


----------



## Inkbert (16. März 2007)

Ich finde es etwas sehr durchsichtig aber trotzdem schön anzuschauen!

BN City represent...



180 von links über die Sommerliege


----------



## Molox (16. März 2007)

ohjeha
letzten beiden fotos.!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (16. März 2007)

ingo  sauhart hoher 180...

@ flachmann: schönes foto, action sehr gut!


----------



## aurelio (16. März 2007)

Schöne Bilder & Fahraktionen da oben und auf der Seite davor.

Hier mal bissel neues Material von mir:



 





 



Fotograf: Jens Müller

http://www.soaddicted.de/


----------



## Son (17. März 2007)

1a wandfahren


----------



## DirtJumper III (17. März 2007)

schöne bilder auf der seite hier


----------



## aurelio (18. März 2007)

Dankö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derdani (18. März 2007)

jo wallrides sind suppa


----------



## Misanthrop (18. März 2007)

fotos sind klasse


----------



## jimbim (20. März 2007)

hier ein kleines video von mir und nem kumpel.
1. part ich, 2. kumpel
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=1660321947351224309&hl=de


----------



## Hertener (20. März 2007)

Bist ja doch kein Fake!     
Mhm, ein Frage hätte ich da noch: Wann endet eigentlich der 1. Part, bzw. wann beginnt denn der 2.?


----------



## jimbim (21. März 2007)

erst mal danke für die einsicht! der 1. part ende, wenn der 2. beginnt (nach dem 180 die roten stufebn runter)


----------



## Nathol (21. März 2007)

Was'n das für chillige Musik? Ist doch aus einem Animal Video, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (21. März 2007)

nein, aber von den selben interpreten
souls of mischief/hieroglyphics- cab fare


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (21. März 2007)

mhhh geht so wa


----------



## STR-Dan (26. März 2007)

Die Bilde von den Wallrides gefallen!
Besonders das letzte


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (29. März 2007)




----------



## Pulle666 (29. März 2007)

geil für die funbox...


----------



## L_AIR (29. März 2007)

ihr habts gut, ihr habt alle schöne Skaterparks in der Nähe

bei mir ist nur einer mit 2 QPs, rail und pyramide, aber da darf man nichtmal mit fahrrad fahren


----------



## Pulle666 (29. März 2007)

ja toll wir haben nur die 3sachen die du auffm pic siehst!!!
mini,funbox und den kleinen table hinten


----------



## L_AIR (29. März 2007)

immernoch besser als garnichts


----------



## Hertener (29. März 2007)

@L_AIR: Was ist so schlecht an "garnichts"?


----------



## L_AIR (29. März 2007)

mal sehen  

vielleicht bin ich ja irgendwann gelangweilt  

außerdem hat man dann schon ein paar Vorlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. März 2007)

L_AIR schrieb:


> ihr habts gut, ihr habt alle schöne Skaterparks in der Nähe
> 
> bei mir ist nur einer mit 2 QPs, rail und pyramide, aber da darf man nichtmal mit fahrrad fahren



Das Schild steht bei uns auch. Ich bleib gottseidank auch immer vor dem Skatepark stehen und springe brav nebenan den Bordstein hoch und runter 
Verbot ist Verbot, da sagste nix!


----------



## paule_p2 (29. März 2007)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Das Schild steht bei uns auch. Ich bleib gottseidank auch immer vor dem Skatepark stehen und springe brav nebenan den Bordstein hoch und runter
> Verbot ist Verbot, da sagste nix!




jap wir halten uns ja auch alle an die StVo und haben alle lichter, reflektoren und bremsen dran!


----------



## Hertener (30. März 2007)

Die Spielregeln sind klar: Wie Du mir, so ich Dir. Also versucht man Rücksicht zu nehmen. Erst wenn die Rücksicht sich in Rücksichtslosigkeit wandelt, dann sind Konfrontationen zu erwarten. Und da hat man als BMXer, zumindest was die StVO betrifft, eindeutig die schlechteren Karten in der Hand. Da steht dann das Gemeininteresse gegen das Einzelinteresse. Und das kann und darf es nicht sein. Ich möchte ja auch nicht, dass mir einer mit seinem Skateboard über die Füße brettert, während ich meine Einkäufe vom ALDI nach Hause schleppe.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (30. März 2007)

Hertener schrieb:


> Die Spielregeln sind klar: Wie Du mir, so ich Dir. Also versucht man Rücksicht zu nehmen. Erst wenn die Rücksicht sich in Rücksichtslosigkeit wandelt, dann sind Konfrontationen zu erwarten. Und da hat man als BMXer, zumindest was die StVO betrifft, eindeutig die schlechteren Karten in der Hand. Da steht dann das Gemeininteresse gegen das Einzelinteresse. Und das kann und darf es nicht sein. Ich möchte ja auch nicht, dass mir einer mit seinem Skateboard über die Füße brettert, während ich meine Einkäufe vom ALDI nach Hause schleppe.



Bei uns ist der Park fast immer sehr leer.
Ich bin, ohne Ironie, wirklich höflich wenn andere auch dort sind...man lässt sie fahren, fährt währenddessen einen anderen Teil, etc. etc. Von daher passt deine Argumentation schon. 
Rücksicht auf andere nehme ich, deswegen ignoriere ich geflissentlich dieses Skatepark-Standardschild, nachdem Fahrräder nicht erlaubt seien.

Ich trag immerhin ein paar Protektoren und nen Helm. Und bin der einzige  Wenn sich jemand verletzt, sind es fast immer kleine Kinder (weit und breit keine Aufsichtsperson zu sehen), die sich ohne Helm heftig auf die Fresse legen...und die Mutter wundert sich nachher, warum.
Dann lieber Kinderverbot in einem Skatepark, und das meine ich ernst.
Da wird Fußball gespielt, mit Baumarkträdern über den Table gedonnert, die Kleinen laufen unkontrolliert über die Rampen...

in diesem sinne, gute nacht.


----------



## L_AIR (30. März 2007)

allerdings verstehe ich immernoch nicht warum Fahrräder verboten sind

Verletzungsgefahr ist überall ziemlich gleichhoch, Schild habe ich auch noch nicoht gefunden, habe auch nciht gesucht   (wurde nur mal gesagt) und es ist auch kaum was los...

vielleicht wegen den Reifenspruen


----------



## Hertener (30. März 2007)

@Freesoul: ACK

Bei uns in Herten wurde der Rathausvorplatz vor einiger Zeit neugestaltet. Seitdem gibt es dort nun einen sogenannten Flügel. (Hier mal zwei Vids, wo das Ding zu sehen ist: Ansicht von links; Ansicht von rechts) Das Ding ist mittlerweile so legendär, wie der einstige Bürgermeister, unter dessen Amt die Planung erfolgte. Keiner weiß so genau, was das Ding darstellen soll und welchen praktischen Nutzen es haben könnte. Lediglich die Rollsportler brauchten nicht lange überlegen. Und damit war klar: Das ist dafür da, um die Hertener Innenstadt wieder zu beleben. Über diese Wiederbelebung freuten sich jedoch nicht die Beamten im Rathaus, die ihr Fenster direkt über den Flügel hatten. Die klagten im Sommer über eine unerträgliche Lärmbelästigung bei geöffnetem Fenster.
Eines Tages stand ein Schild neben dem Flügel: Skateboard fahren wegen Verletzungsgefahr verboten! Nun darf man rätseln, ob dieses Schild tatsächlich wegen der Verletzungsgefahr, oder vielleicht doch wegen der Ruhestörung aufgestellt wurde. Tatsache aber ist: Wer fahren möchte kommt hin und fährt. Und ich habe es in all der Zeit noch nicht erlebt, dass da mal wer was gegen gesagt hat. Aber warten wir mal den Sommer ab.
Yo, eine Geschichte habe ich noch: Im Spätsommer war ich dort Radfahren, als  ein junges kleines Mädchen mit ihrem Rad auftauchte und prompt an einer der Kanten (1. Vid) des Flügels stürzte. Ein zufällig vorbeikommender Mitarbeiter der benachbarten VHS kümmerte sich mit mir zusammen um das Kind und sorgte für die Benachrichtigung der Erziehungsberechtigten sowie für den Transport ins nahe gelegene KH zur genaueren Untersuchung. Das Kind war nicht sichtbar verletzt, klagte jedoch über Schmerzen im Arm. Einen Tag später standen die Blümenkübel, die man im 2. Video noch erkennen kann, links und rechts vom Flügel verteilt und verdeckten somit die Kanten. Seit dem Herbst sind die Kübel verschwunden und der Flügel sowie der gesamte Vorplatz wieder frei berollbar.

In diesem Sinne: Schönes Wochenende!

*EDIT:* @L_AIR: Mag daran liegen, dass man befürchtet, dass die Fahrräder die Anlage schädigen, mag aber vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass sich zuvor Radfahrer rücksichtslos verhalten haben. Gegebenenfalls einfach mal beim Jugend- oder Sportamt diesbezüglich nachfragen.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (30. März 2007)

wenn man kein mtbler is der alle anderen skater übern haufen fährt so wie bei uns sagt auch keiner was ....scheiss univega kiddies


----------



## L_AIR (30. März 2007)

sry 
sind jetzt hier ziemlich vom Thema abgekommen... 

habe leider kein Bild von mir

und erst recht nicht auf 20"  

jetzt noch einmal ne Probefahrt und dann verschwindet die Kohle


----------



## jimbim (30. März 2007)

> sry
> sind jetzt hier ziemlich vom Thema abgekommen...


tja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenjaminB (2. April 2007)

ich weiß, man postet nur gestandene sachen, aber er ist jetzt ernsthaft in arbeit. ich muss "nur" noch auf die pedale drauf


----------



## Son (2. April 2007)

bikeflip oder watt??


----------



## BenjaminB (2. April 2007)

jup, richtig erkannt


----------



## paule_p2 (2. April 2007)

also, wenn du den stehst... dann respekt!


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (2. April 2007)

bei sonnem mini hübbel n bikeflip zu stehn dann musse schon morgan wade heissen


----------



## Sele666 (5. April 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulle666 (7. April 2007)

was machste da denn jetzt???


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (8. April 2007)




----------



## BenjaminB (20. April 2007)

tjoa, tabletop halt


----------



## derdani (20. April 2007)

sieht gut aus


----------



## paule_p2 (22. April 2007)

von vor 1h







und etwas das aussieht wie ein 50-50 aber keiner ist, deshalb nur als thumbail


----------



## Vollblutbiker (22. April 2007)

ich auch noch mal von vorhin/gestern


----------



## Benh00re (22. April 2007)

jojo


----------



## betonp!lz (25. April 2007)

hier zur abwechslung mal n actionpic von mir!is aus nem video,desshalb die qualli!
360


----------



## Domas (25. April 2007)

öh, ja, gib ma lieber das video frei!!


----------



## betonp!lz (25. April 2007)

hab bis heute nich gecheckt wie das geht!ich verstehe vom stricken mehr als von computern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (25. April 2007)

schicks mir, ich lads hoch!  oder wo liegt das problem?


----------



## RISE (25. April 2007)

hot sh!t...


----------



## Molox (27. April 2007)

fantastisch... ich bin sehr neidisch
!!!
wann bist du mal wieder in DA oder bin ich einfach nie da wenn du da bist...?


----------



## betonp!lz (27. April 2007)

kein plan!aber halt nur am wochenende!
hier noch n dreier und n frisch gelernten lookdown
lookdown:



und noch der 360er:




quali ist halt wieder ******* weils wieder aus nem video stammt!


----------



## [email protected] (27. April 2007)

sehr gut, besonders der lookdown gefällt


----------



## paule_p2 (27. April 2007)

Max, wir müssen ma wieder zusammn radfahrn gehn, dann mach ich mal nen paar gescheite bilder von dir.

montag mannheim?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (27. April 2007)

Pulle666 schrieb:


> was machste da denn jetzt???



will ich auch wissen.

sebo, was für tailwhip-artiges ist das?


----------



## Flatpro (27. April 2007)

360 whip....


----------



## Pulle666 (28. April 2007)

gestanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (28. April 2007)

da das ziemlich nach propeller-whip aussieht, würde ich auf nen whiptap schließen. 360 whip auf keinen fall. ich sage whip tap versuch, da das rad viel zu weit weg ist und es vor ihm anstatt unter ihm dreht. aber wie rille issn das bitte..?!


----------



## Sele666 (30. April 2007)

issn 360 whip mit einem fuß.....


----------



## Flatpro (30. April 2007)

glaubt mir doch einfach mal mensch, so infos aus 1. hand sind nämlich echt klasse!


----------



## UrbanJumper (30. April 2007)

sele666
der ist doch nie und nimmer gestanden?


----------



## Molox (30. April 2007)

fanta


----------



## Sele666 (1. Mai 2007)

wie gesagt mit einem fuß hier nochma aus anderer perspektive:







und hier nomma 2 andere sachen von letztenma:




der ist wirklich nich gestanden: (ist zwar inner luft gefangen kriegs aber noch nich ganz unter die füße....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (2. Mai 2007)

bikeflip?


----------



## Sele666 (2. Mai 2007)

jop


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Mai 2007)

Also erstmal: Echt stylishe Bilder.
Aber wieso fährt hier fast niemand mit Helm???  Optik gilt nicht


----------



## Sele666 (2. Mai 2007)

öem ich habn helm uff^^


----------



## UrbanJumper (2. Mai 2007)

jetzt muss ich doch mal penetrant werden, ich kann zwar nicht für 5 pfennig nen 360whip, aber was die anderen atleten da immer in den videos machen, sieht von der ausführung UM WELTEN anders aus...okay, dass zweite 360whip bild kommt schon eher hin, aber das erste?!
ist nicht böse gemeint, aber nen video würde mich brennend interessieren!


----------



## nobeleden (2. Mai 2007)

@Lord Shadow

die streeter fahrn ohne helm....

is nun ma so

die dirt un park fahrer eig. alle mit helm

@ seele

respekt wennde den 3er whipß mit einem fuß schon packst


----------



## Sele666 (2. Mai 2007)

vid hab ich net von... ich weiß auch net warum der aufn ersten bild ausschaut wie er ausschaut (macht vieleicht die perspektive).... aufm 2ten siehst wier normalerweise aussieht..... ich spring dabei halt auch net besonders weit....


----------



## evil_rider (3. Mai 2007)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Also erstmal: Echt stylishe Bilder.
> Aber wieso fährt hier fast niemand mit Helm???  Optik gilt nicht



weil nen helm bei street assi aussieht?!


----------



## ZoMa (3. Mai 2007)

Nicht sehr hoch, ich weiß:







Muss noch grader:


----------



## CedricC (4. Mai 2007)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Aber wieso fährt hier fast niemand mit Helm???





nobeleden schrieb:


> @Lord Shadow
> 
> die streeter fahrn ohne helm....
> 
> ...


richtig!!!
aber so heftigere sachen würd ich trotzdem mit helm machen 
ich denk die meisten hier erinnern sich noch an das video von dem typen der sich ne 20er treppe ohne helm runterhaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (4. Mai 2007)

alternativ kann man natürlich den Kent-Helm anwenden, hat aber ne seeehr lange "lieferzeit"!


----------



## XenoX (5. Mai 2007)

Was meinst du mit Kent-Helm?
Ist das nen spezialler Helm?
Hab nix dazu in google gefunden!
Oder meinst du den Razor?

Dann find ich den o'neal mit lautsprechern besser xD


----------



## Domas (5. Mai 2007)

da warte ich jetzt, bis dich ein anderer aufklärt, ggf sogar der kent selbst!
(wobei der kent-helm seit kurzem nicht mehr produziert wird)


----------



## crossie (5. Mai 2007)

du bist schon doof, thomas


----------



## paule_p2 (5. Mai 2007)

ich schätz beim kenthelm auf ne mind. lieferzeit von 1-2 jahren.


----------



## Domas (5. Mai 2007)

croissant schrieb:


> du bist schon doof, thomas



passiert den besten


----------



## Son (5. Mai 2007)

ja der kenthelm ist nicht mehr lieferbar seit nen paar monaten!


----------



## jimbim (5. Mai 2007)

Wallrideto180unddiemützepassendzumrad


----------



## XenoX (5. Mai 2007)

jimbim schrieb:


> Wallrideto180unddiemützepassendzumrad



gelangweilt ausgeführt!

übrigens zum thema kent ist bestimmt irgendein insider witz typ what ever!
hier hab nen movie gefunden! der typ hat style  looool
Naja schaut selbst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (5. Mai 2007)

was meinst du mit gelangweilt ausgeführt?


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2007)

XenoX schrieb:


> übrigens zum thema kent ist bestimmt irgendein insider witz typ what ever!



Richtig, die meisten DDD`ler wüssten sofort bescheid


----------



## UrbanJumper (5. Mai 2007)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> was meinst du mit gelangweilt ausgeführt?


jetzt sag bloß nicht "gelangweilt ausgeführt"?!


----------



## XenoX (5. Mai 2007)

UrbanJumper schrieb:


> jetzt sag bloß nicht "gelangweilt ausgeführt"?!



ist ganz schön ausgeführt!
nur zu rotine mässig!


----------



## derFisch (6. Mai 2007)




----------



## Domas (6. Mai 2007)

bei dem rollback/halfcab(oder wie das nu heisst) istfür mich iwie keine routine ersichtlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Majin (6. Mai 2007)

croissant schrieb:


> du bist schon doof, thomas




aber lustig


----------



## Hertener (6. Mai 2007)

youtube


----------



## XenoX (7. Mai 2007)

Ich will weitere Action bilder sehn!


----------



## Harry's onFord (9. Mai 2007)

Hey Hallo, ich hab heut ma nen Bild geschossen von nem Dude von mir. Dachte es passt hier vielleicht rein.







Die Bildcali is auch net so besondern weil vom Band abfotografiert.
Das passende Video dazu is in ein paar Tagen zu sehen.

MFG Harry's onFord


----------



## Trailst4R (9. Mai 2007)

schick!aber schade dass das nur ein video grab is. als echtes photo käm das hammer!


----------



## UrbanJumper (9. Mai 2007)

Harry's onFord schrieb:


> von nem Dude von mir.


redet man auch so in echt?

aber knallharte ausführung, tadellos..


----------



## Marzokka (9. Mai 2007)

Jo, goiel, wo issn das Video dazu?


----------



## XenoX (9. Mai 2007)

Dude hehehe!
naja sagt mal halt so in amy land! xD

hier in deutschland sagt man kumpel! wer das aber nicht will! muss es ja nicht!
aber sieht goil aus!


----------



## Harry's onFord (9. Mai 2007)

Ja man sagt auch ma Dude wenn einem danach ist. 
Muss ja net immer Reindeutsch sein in unserer Gesellschaft.

Das passende Video is, hoffentlich, ende der Woche fertig und ein richtiges Foto wird auch noch gemacht.

Wenns soweit is sieht man den Link im entsprechenden Threat.

MFG Harry's onFord


----------



## XenoX (9. Mai 2007)

Harry's onFord schrieb:


> Wenns soweit is sieht man den Link im entsprechenden Threat.
> MFG Harry's onFord



meinst du hier? bzw. post es auch hier! thx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (9. Mai 2007)

ist nur nen ganz lächerlicher X-Up


----------



## Marzokka (10. Mai 2007)

Cool, und Roof-BMX is sowieso kuhL


----------



## *Souly* (12. Mai 2007)

Harry's onFord schrieb:


> Hey Hallo, ich hab heut ma nen Bild geschossen von nem Dude von mir. Dachte es passt hier vielleicht rein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hallo

das video dazu gibt es jetzt hier zu sehen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3692353&postcount=1428


----------



## ZoMa (12. Mai 2007)

Schön, aber leider sehr wenig innovativ.. Naja, für ein Hallenvideo dennoch gut


----------



## derdani (13. Mai 2007)

welcher bist du im video souly? hab dich gar ncith erkannt. fahrn bei euch immer so wenig leute?


----------



## *Souly* (13. Mai 2007)

ich bin der mit dem weißen helm, ich bin glaube nur 1mal drin.

ja bei uns is immer wenig los. außer bei richtig schlechtem wetter.

mfg


----------



## D.S.G (13. Mai 2007)

erste gehversuche mit bmx an den Dirts (fahre erst seid 2 wochen)


----------



## Ehrenfeld (13. Mai 2007)

Fotos sind gut gemacht, Höhe ist gut, den Trick hab ich glaub ich schonmal gesehen, bin mir aber nicht sicher...


www.seidseit.de​


----------



## paule_p2 (13. Mai 2007)

du solltest dazu schreiben das du erst 2 wochen bmx fährst, sonst denkt einer du hast grade erst mit dem fahrrad fahren angefangen.


von heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (13. Mai 2007)

aah jetzt sehe ich s erst ... ohne kette^^ schön schön


----------



## BenjaminB (15. Mai 2007)

mal wieder was^^


----------



## baby-biker max (15. Mai 2007)

nix besonderes hat aber spaßgemacht


----------



## Bernie123456789 (15. Mai 2007)

der gesichtsausdruck is geil


----------



## XenoX (16. Mai 2007)

Bernie123456789 schrieb:


> der gesichtsausdruck is geil


stimmt  darauf hab ich gar nicht geachtet


----------



## RISE (16. Mai 2007)

@Benni:

No Hand Bikeflip?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XenoX (16. Mai 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> @Benni:
> 
> No Hand Bikeflip?



oder No Bike Handflip


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (16. Mai 2007)

XenoX schrieb:


> oder No Bike Handflip



wad? das mach ich immer nur wenn ich schöne frauen im internet sehe ^^ ;-)


----------



## BenjaminB (16. Mai 2007)

kickflip to opposite heelflip^^


----------



## XenoX (16. Mai 2007)

nen handflip xD


----------



## baby-biker max (17. Mai 2007)

ich habe gehofft ihr seht meinen gesichtsausdruck nicht aber ich habs befürchtet!


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (24. Mai 2007)




----------



## jimbim (25. Mai 2007)

der unturndown hat style


----------



## KVA! SIR! (25. Mai 2007)




----------



## derFisch (25. Mai 2007)

schön! woraus besteht die bank?


----------



## Domas (25. Mai 2007)

tschüsch junge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (25. Mai 2007)

KVA! SIR! schrieb:


>


ein geiler hund
_wiedermal_ zurück?!


----------



## nobeleden (26. Mai 2007)




----------



## KVA! SIR! (27. Mai 2007)

derFisch schrieb:


> schön! woraus besteht die bank?


nem ganz komischen stein...
mit meinen odypegs super rutschig mit den demolition und macneil von mir und anderen garnicht rutschig...
Ganz komisches Ding


----------



## Son (27. Mai 2007)

ich sehe da garkein bild


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (27. Mai 2007)

@nobeleden: das ist doch darmstadt odeR?


----------



## nobeleden (27. Mai 2007)

jo is darmstadt


----------



## *Jansen* (3. Juni 2007)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/JHQ_009.jpg


----------



## XenoX (3. Juni 2007)

*Jansen* schrieb:


> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/JHQ_009.jpg


wo ist das`???!


----------



## CedricC (3. Juni 2007)

*Jansen* schrieb:


>


was ist das???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KVA! SIR! (4. Juni 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2007)

sehr geile bilder, besonders das erste gefällt.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (4. Juni 2007)




----------



## rLr (4. Juni 2007)

arm noch weiter weg


----------



## muchalutcha (4. Juni 2007)

XenoX schrieb:


> wo ist das`???!



Das ist das JHQ, ein englischer Stadtbezirk in Mönchengladbach.
Allerdings nicht lohnenswert dahin zu fahren da:
viel zu rutschig 
gegenüber eine Polizeistelle ist
wenn die herausbekommen das man nicht aus dem JHQ kommt man darunter geschmissen wird


----------



## paule_p2 (10. Juni 2007)

und um trendy zu sein mit geliehenem raphut, klicken für groß








ja... bremse zieh ich aus reflex... muss ich mir ma abgewöhnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulle666 (11. Juni 2007)

5050 is hoch oder?


----------



## ZoMa (11. Juni 2007)

Sicher aber nicht komplett..


----------



## Slim_Shady (15. Juni 2007)

Neben den ganzen geilen Tricks kommt mal nen scheiß 180° von mir:


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (16. Juni 2007)

joa has wohl alles richtig beschrieben


----------



## Benh00re (16. Juni 2007)

knorke


----------



## Pulle666 (17. Juni 2007)

dufte


----------



## paule_p2 (17. Juni 2007)

steilere Rampen gibts in meinem Hood leider nüscht.


----------



## Domas (17. Juni 2007)

reicht fürn flair! schönes ding da do!


----------



## Vollblutbiker (18. Juni 2007)

bisschen bewegung fürn laden hier



zz kein fotobearbeitungsprogramm deswegen helligkeit kacke


----------



## Benh00re (18. Juni 2007)

strange, ich idiot würde wegrutschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molox (19. Juni 2007)

sehr schön find ich das


----------



## rofl0r (22. Juni 2007)

Nette Pix 
Hab im Album auch welche ... von gaaaaanz frueher


----------



## *Jansen* (26. Juni 2007)




----------



## paule_p2 (26. Juni 2007)

der sieht aber nicht aus wie ein "echter" footjam tailwhip... sondern ehr nach " ich steck meinen fuß vorne rein und kick dann das rad weg". wenn ich flasch liege tuts mir leid.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (27. Juni 2007)

KVA! SIR! schrieb:


>



Sehr, sehr geiles Bild!


----------



## ZoMa (27. Juni 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> der sieht aber nicht aus wie ein "echter" footjam tailwhip... sondern ehr nach " ich steck meinen fuß vorne rein und kick dann das rad weg". wenn ich flasch liege tuts mir leid.



Dann wäre es ein "Tailspin"


----------



## Marzokka (28. Juni 2007)

Einer meiner ersten...


----------



## KVA! SIR! (28. Juni 2007)

hihihihihihi


----------



## Domas (28. Juni 2007)

weisser shit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingsCrown (28. Juni 2007)

moah augenkrebs gefahr durch das outfit ^^


----------



## Hertener (28. Juni 2007)

chic


----------



## der Digge (28. Juni 2007)

für die Hose musste dir aber noch bisschen Schuhkreme ins Gesicht schmieren sonst is die min. 3 Nummern zu groß ..


----------



## Slim_Shady (28. Juni 2007)

Weiß is nich so mein Fall^^ Aber eigentlich ganz cool


----------



## genzi (29. Juni 2007)

w


----------



## CedricC (29. Juni 2007)

der Digge schrieb:


> für die Hose musste dir aber noch bisschen Schuhkreme ins Gesicht schmieren sonst is die min. 3 Nummern zu groß ..



nö geht auch so nur das t-shirt is irgendwie nicht ganz in der dazu 
passenden größe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulle666 (29. Juni 2007)

das is aber verarsche oder??


----------



## KVA! SIR! (29. Juni 2007)

der Digge schrieb:


> für die Hose musste dir aber noch bisschen Schuhkreme ins Gesicht schmieren sonst is die min. 3 Nummern zu groß ..


Warum? Muss jeder die Übertighten tragen?
That's the way I dress




Pulle666 schrieb:


> das is aber verarsche oder??


Nein, warum?


----------



## CedricC (29. Juni 2007)

richtig so!


----------



## Hertener (29. Juni 2007)

Sieht bestimmt interessant aus, so mit den Spritzern von den Reifen bei regennasser Fahrbahn. ^^


----------



## der Digge (29. Juni 2007)

KVA! SIR! schrieb:


> Warum? Muss jeder die Übertighten tragen?
> That's the way I dress



Hat ja keiner gesagt, aber es gibt einfach Kleidungsstiele die die Erfüllung bestimmter Klischees voraus setzen und für 3xl muss man eben Fett oder Schwarz sein, so einfach is das.


----------



## Stirni (29. Juni 2007)

oder beides


----------



## Pulle666 (29. Juni 2007)

@kvasir:hätte mehr von dir erwartet (nicht böse gemeint)
           klamotten waren jetz nich gemeint


----------



## KVA! SIR! (30. Juni 2007)

Hmm ich bin der meinung, dass die Übertighten auch nur von geilen Weibern getragen werden sollten. UNd?
Jeder hat seinen eigenen Stil oder nich?

naja ok...
mal wieder tolle hallenbilder... is leider selten, dass mal wer mit street fahren kommt von den kiddies die ne kamera haben. und das wette ris ja momentan auch wieder hurensohn

sriisikstie





Ruff un Nüber


----------



## KVA! SIR! (30. Juni 2007)

nachschub

youtuberitis
halleritis
regeneritis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrVF1yLtu0A
feeble to smith, 180
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3-AdHsmnLE
180 Tiregrab, op-Feeble, nollie 180, nollie verkacker

sketchiterits


----------



## *Jansen* (1. Juli 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## genzi (1. Juli 2007)

nice dirt hip


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (9. Juli 2007)

war ma wieder bisken dirten


----------



## UrbanJumper (9. Juli 2007)

mensch hat der sir kva ne sau krass weite hose an


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (9. Juli 2007)

KVA! SIR! schrieb:


> QUOTE]
> 
> ist das inna yardhalle (hannover)


----------



## UrbanJumper (9. Juli 2007)

ich bin mal so frei: ja


----------



## D.S.G (10. Juli 2007)




----------



## BmXeR 2007 (10. Juli 2007)

schön


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (12. Juli 2007)

doofe quali ich weiss


----------



## paule_p2 (18. Juli 2007)

hat leider ein bissel arg am komprimieren gelitten


und nochmal das ganze bewegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (19. Juli 2007)

den to 180, dann biste mein held!


----------



## bmxboys (19. Juli 2007)

KVA! SIR! schrieb:


> nachschub
> 
> youtuberitis
> halleritis
> ...



ahahahahah von den klamotten her ist, das rad besser für dich geeignet!


----------



## >>Bullet<< (19. Juli 2007)

KVA! SIR! schrieb:


> nachschub
> 
> youtuberitis
> halleritis
> ...



lol hahha
"brrra brrra brrra"
geiler scheiss 


@ über mir:
setz deine kommas entweder richtig oder lass es ganz sein


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (23. Juli 2007)

[YT="http://youtube.com/watch?v=QfL_pda0oD0"][/YT]
joa


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (23. Juli 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QfL_pda0oD0


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (23. Juli 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flowpen (23. Juli 2007)

Das Gesicht beim 2 Blid ist sehr komisch^^, aber sonst sieht das doch sehr schön aus^^


----------



## AVE (24. Juli 2007)

darf man hier auch videos posten?
hier ma 2 von mir

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=10233081

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=12457845


----------



## Domas (24. Juli 2007)

sehr geil typ!


----------



## RISE (24. Juli 2007)

Sehr gut!!!


----------



## Vollblutbiker (25. Juli 2007)




----------



## AVE (25. Juli 2007)

fääätttes bild!!!

will auch so ne hose^^


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (25. Juli 2007)

kauf dir sonne wurstpelle und schneid se ab hehe
cooles bild


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (28. Juli 2007)




----------



## AVE (29. Juli 2007)

tabletop.... endlich bissl flacher, weil ich sie erst umgelernt habe wegen TT airs und so...





und hier n 3er mit bissal nosedive...


----------



## Domas (29. Juli 2007)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:


>



was soll das sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (29. Juli 2007)

ein bild von ihm auf 20 zoll.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (29. Juli 2007)

hurricane


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (29. Juli 2007)

tailtap muss allerdings noch perfektioniert werden

edit: hoffentlich besseres bild


----------



## paule_p2 (29. Juli 2007)

naja, das bild is ******* und mit slip ons radfahrn?


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juli 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> naja, das bild is ******* und mit slip ons radfahrn?



ich fahr fast nur mit slip ons... geht wunderbar.

bild is wirklich nich gut.


----------



## paule_p2 (30. Juli 2007)

naja ich mag keine slipons beim radfahrn...







und nochma in ellegant!


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (30. Juli 2007)

top fit


----------



## fashizzel (31. Juli 2007)

ich war in berlin und hab mit dem jan tailwhips gemacht.


----------



## SBIKERC (31. Juli 2007)

fashizzel schrieb:


> ich war in berlin und hab mit dem jan tailwhips gemacht.



 nightjam  aber gute Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (31. Juli 2007)

Hier noch n Paar Pics...
einmal ein Whip auf unseren alten Homrtrail der von irgend so welchen .... abgerissen wurde   






[/url][/IMG]

und einmal n 360 Dröpchen...is die erste Sequenz...wäre über Comments wie es is oder wie man es besser machen kann mich riessssssssiiiiiiiigggg freuen und über Bewertungen natürlich auch 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Son (31. Juli 2007)

der dreier ist gut, aber du hast hundekot im hinterrad und kauf dir mal nen neuen helm


----------



## SBIKERC (31. Juli 2007)

Son schrieb:


> der dreier ist gut, aber du hast hundekot im hinterrad und kauf dir mal nen neuen helm



das mit den Helm is eben der persönliche Style 
Hundekot??? Wie kannse meinen Dino bloß nur so nennen    
Dankeschöönnn


----------



## Bampedi (31. Juli 2007)

â¬: doofer post, sorry, war bissel Ã¼bermÃ¼det und grad erst aufgestanden und so...

aktion is gut.

lizard.depp bleibt auch einer.


----------



## Lizard.King (31. Juli 2007)

oh mann ein ganzes Land ist krank. die krankheit heisst style...
wenn er mit seinem helm fahren will ist das seine sache.
@bampedi: wird mal zeit fürn actionfoto von dir.


----------



## Bampedi (31. Juli 2007)

> @bampedi: wird mal zeit fürn actionfoto von dir.



äh. nö.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (31. Juli 2007)

äh dann hör aber mal langsam auf zu meckern.
dass du dein bike pimpen und lustige beiträge schreiben kannst wissen wir mittlerweile...


----------



## Bampedi (31. Juli 2007)

und dass du ein deprimierter, streitsÃ¼chtiger mountainbiker bist der andere mit pms terrrorisiert wissen wir auch.

und nu?

btw hat kein mensch was gegen seinen move gesagt, also lern differenzieren und dann reden wir weiter.

â¬: so, ignoreliste. herzlichen glÃ¼ckwunsch


----------



## RISE (31. Juli 2007)

Kann man die Wort Trend und Style auf die Ignorierliste setzen?


----------



## Lizard.King (31. Juli 2007)

die Wörter meinste? leider nicht.
ich hab ja nix dagegen aber wenn so trendhuren wie der da oben ankommen, die jede woche ihr bike auf den neusten trend-stand bringen, und dann über die persönlichen vorlieben einer person meckern die (denke ich) besser fährt als die trendhure selbst....dann wirds schon arg lächerlich...


----------



## Son (31. Juli 2007)

jetzt ist auch ma wieder gut oder


----------



## Lizard.King (31. Juli 2007)

ja jetzt ist alles raus


----------



## Trailst4R (31. Juli 2007)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> ...



dein gelaber is lächerlich...oder kennst du die trendhure und weißt wie sie fährt 

aber hauptsache stress machen


----------



## Bampedi (31. Juli 2007)

wobei ich nochmals anmerken möchte dass ich nicht gut fahre und keine tollen moves kann. das hab ich auch nie behauptet oder irgendwen aufgrund seines fahrerischen könnens niedergemacht.

von daher...

passt scho


----------



## L_AIR (31. Juli 2007)

lol wie im kindergarten ^^


weiter soo!! i love to get entertained by u all xD


----------



## Trailst4R (31. Juli 2007)

L_AIR schrieb:


> lol wie im kindergarten ^^
> 
> 
> weiter soo!! i love to get entertained by u all xD




hau ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C17H21NO4 (31. Juli 2007)

aber hat er doch recht... ich find hier wird oft gezickt. warum ist das so? uns verbindet doch der gleiche sport.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (31. Juli 2007)

C17H21NO4 schrieb:


> aber hat er doch recht... ich find hier wird oft gezickt. warum ist das so? uns verbindet doch der gleiche sport.





Trailst4R schrieb:


> hau ab!


.


----------



## C17H21NO4 (31. Juli 2007)




----------



## Lizard.King (31. Juli 2007)

das habbich mir nämlich gedacht, war auch nicht irgendwie böse gemeint, geht mir nur tierisch aufn sack 
jetzt könnwa eigentlich löschen ne


----------



## L_AIR (31. Juli 2007)

findich gut, dass das thema mal angesprochen wird, hier gibts einfach zu viele, denen langweliig ist, und die sich über irgendwelche leute irgendwo aufregen nur weil sie irgendwas gemacht haben


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (31. Juli 2007)

können wir dann wieder dem eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads folgen?


----------



## L_AIR (1. August 2007)

bunnyhopper92 schrieb:


> können wir dann wieder dem eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads folgen?



nein, soweiso nicht


----------



## AerO (1. August 2007)




----------



## Bampedi (1. August 2007)

hot!

!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rLr (1. August 2007)

stylo geilo  sieht echt sehr gut aus


----------



## fashizzel (1. August 2007)

ein bischen weinen muss ich, wenn ich die bilder seh.
jan, berlin, illtis. ach, es war alles so schön.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (3. August 2007)




----------



## bunnyhopper92 (3. August 2007)

Nice.

Nur mal ne frage am rande:

Gibt es Bmx Fahrer in der Umgebung von Kühlungsborn??
wenn ja schreibt mir mal ne PN. wäre cool.


----------



## Prunni (5. August 2007)




----------



## paule_p2 (6. August 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (6. August 2007)

Marco fährt, ich knipse:




und nochmal mit Blümchen


----------



## Flatpro (6. August 2007)

her fisch, wo isn das?


----------



## UrbanJumper (6. August 2007)

AerO schrieb:


>


wieso seh ich die erst jetzt? sehr schön..

herr paule, ein fantastischer spot! das animiert schon fast vom dach zu springen..


----------



## derFisch (7. August 2007)

Ist in Dorsten. Direkt neben McDonalds und daneben direktn kleiner Park. Super Teil übrigens


----------



## paule_p2 (7. August 2007)

so ähnliche hat ich zwar schonmal drin... aber egal.


----------



## paduleAlbstadt (7. August 2007)

180 x-up in ravensburg, sorry wegen fehlendem t-shirt und gesichtsausdruck  aber es war verdammt heiss


----------



## LukGande (8. August 2007)




----------



## Lizard.King (8. August 2007)

wow


----------



## UrbanJumper (8. August 2007)

sehr gut


----------



## derFisch (12. August 2007)

hunnertundachtzig: einmal in gut und einmal (verlinkt) in hoch 




derdigge schiesst die Fotos!
_übrigens: nur der verlinkte wurde gestanden und das auch nur mit sehr viel sketchyness beim umdrehen_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukGande (12. August 2007)




----------



## Pulle666 (13. August 2007)

beide gut


----------



## der Digge (13. August 2007)

derFisch schrieb:


> hunnertundachtzig: einmal in gut und einmal (verlinkt) in hoch
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Bildbearbeitungsprogramm wär das Zauberwort gewesen, dann würd der Schnappschuss auch was besser aussehen.


----------



## RISE (13. August 2007)

Ist doch so auch ok. Und die Aktion ist super.


Mmmh, mein Eistee schmeckt nach Katzenpisse.


----------



## UrbanJumper (13. August 2007)

der Digge schrieb:


> Bildbearbeitungsprogramm wär das Zauberwort gewesen, dann würd der Schnappschuss auch was besser aussehen.


auch mein gedanke, von der haltung her ist der nämlich super. sehr gute arbeit..


----------



## derFisch (13. August 2007)

sowas wie bildbearbeitung kann ich nich


----------



## RISE (13. August 2007)

Ich hatte heute früh gar nicht erwähnt, dass ich sehr neidisch auf die Pyramide bin.


----------



## D.S.G (13. August 2007)

nicht nur du


----------



## der Digge (13. August 2007)

alles von den Locals Handgezimmert, super Sache und nette Menschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (13. August 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Mmmh, mein Eistee schmeckt nach Katzenpisse.



der gelbe tee?


----------



## RISE (13. August 2007)

Nee, dann würde Katzenpisse ja lecker sein. Gut&Günstig Eistee Zitrone.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (13. August 2007)

Hm. Nicht hoch, aber mein Vorderrad hatte echt Angst vor dem Rail und mein Hinterrad vor dem Pfahl nen Meter weiter hinten...


----------



## RISE (13. August 2007)

Keine Rechtfertigung, ist doch voll ok das Ding.


----------



## LukGande (13. August 2007)

nice nice aus dem schmalen teil


----------



## paule_p2 (13. August 2007)

rausspringen war da leider nicht, wegen der metalkante die ca. 5cm übersteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CH&#1071;IS (13. August 2007)

Mal was von mir


----------



## aurelio (14. August 2007)

Ui, sehr schöne Impressionen auf der Seite. Mein Favorit ist der Hunderachtziger vom Fisch.

Hier mal ein aus Langeweile zusammengeschnibbeltes Kurzvideo von mir:






Bei dem lustigen Sturz am Ende hat es mir das Kahnbein zerlegt.

Wohl noch bis Mitte September Gips.


----------



## Marzokka (14. August 2007)

Wow, sehr geil gemacht!
Und seeehr feine Freecoaster-Geschichten, top!


----------



## UrbanJumper (14. August 2007)

mark mit c du geile sau! herr mrukwia aplaudiert zurecht, schaut euch die ledge in echt an, da fakie runter zufahren ist lebensmüde.


----------



## paule_p2 (14. August 2007)

aurelio schrieb:


> Bei dem lustigen Sturz am Ende hat es mir das Kahnbein zerlegt.
> 
> Wohl noch bis Mitte September Gips.





gute besserung und gewohnt gutes und sympatisches radfahrn


----------



## Pulle666 (14. August 2007)

super!


----------



## scott yz0 (15. August 2007)

Sehr schönes vid! des mit der ledge is scho heftig...


----------



## nicusy (15. August 2007)

nix dolles aber war ganz lustig


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. August 2007)

aurelio: superstimmig


----------



## Benh00re (15. August 2007)

yes, thats right


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (15. August 2007)

läuft gut


----------



## aurelio (16. August 2007)

Danke für die Blumen 

@Christopher: Warst Du eigentlich auf dem Contest ? Kann mein MySpace Passwort im Moment nicht anfordern... daher kann ich dort zur Zeit nix verzapfen.


----------



## UrbanJumper (16. August 2007)

aso aso, ne also es war mir zu regnerisch, warst du da?


----------



## nicusy (17. August 2007)

kleines video aus n paar resten:

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2149852


----------



## Pulle666 (17. August 2007)

schönes video
aber was fährste denn da in einer sequenz fürn schäbbigen lenker (der silberne bzw chrom farbene)!?


----------



## nicusy (17. August 2007)

^^
ja des war nen versuch, da hab ich mir für nen tag lang den lenker von meinem alten oldschool radl dran gebaut, aber der is net so des wahre
der hat backsweep ungefähr 20° und is hässlich wie sau
also war ziemlich kacke


----------



## MasterOfBMX (17. August 2007)

Wie heißtn der Trick von Sekund 49-51? Den wollte ich schon immer mal versuchen.


----------



## nicusy (17. August 2007)

fastplant


----------



## Pulle666 (17. August 2007)

udn weil du ihn versuchen willst,musst du wissen wieder trick heißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (17. August 2007)

gutes video freundchen!


----------



## paule_p2 (17. August 2007)

gutes video


----------



## Carl Johnson (17. August 2007)

sehr sickes video oben ^^ so möcht ich auch mal fahren können ... aber das is n anderes thema.

...

nice spot die quarter da


----------



## aurelio (18. August 2007)

UrbanJumper schrieb:


> aso aso, ne also es war mir zu regnerisch, warst du da?



Ja, am Samstag viele Fotos gemacht . Sonntag sollte ja eigentlich Park/Street sein, aber es war zu nass und daher wurde nur ein kleiner bankbunnyhophochsprungcontest draus...


----------



## AVE (18. August 2007)

hier ma n video von mir:

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=15891691


----------



## rLr (19. August 2007)

nett. der lookdown ist gut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carl Johnson (19. August 2007)

sehr nice das video ... coole smoothe fufanus
und ja - der lookdown is fett


----------



## L_AIR (20. August 2007)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=16278363











edit: muss aba dazu sagen, dass ich erst seit 2,5monaten fahre


----------



## UrbanJumper (20. August 2007)

du donnerst ja auf die strasse ein als gäbs kein morgen


----------



## L_AIR (20. August 2007)

wieso wie federst du denn ab? 


Mein Feind -> die Schwerkraft


----------



## AVE (20. August 2007)

ahahahhahahahah .... des video is das beste... der rest kacka


----------



## Ehrenfeld (20. August 2007)

UrbanJumper schrieb:


> du donnerst ja auf die strasse ein als gäbs kein morgen


 gleicher gedanke...

naja, l_air: smooth fahrn ist schon schöner. und das sieht bei diesem bunny so dermaßen BÄM aus...


----------



## WaldChiller (20. August 2007)

nich so geil aber kommt noch


----------



## L_AIR (21. August 2007)

öööhm

alsoo 
ich bin noch noob, also was ist smooth und wie federt man jetzt besser ab?


----------



## ZoMa (21. August 2007)

nicusy schrieb:


> kleines video aus n paar resten:
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2149852



Fährst du eigentlich sonst Race oder Dirt oder biste zu unfähig zum grinden?


----------



## WaldChiller (21. August 2007)

Was laberst du denn der fährt doch super nice und grinden is ma mit abstand das hässlichste was es gibt meiner meinung nach lieber n schönen Manuel irgendwo drüber machen.

Also ich fahr ohne Pegs

Ein fettes Geländer zu grinden is natürlcih schon krass aber so komische Box Grinds kann man sich in die Haare schmieren finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (21. August 2007)

Lass dich mal nicht beunruhigen. Für 2 1/2 Monate und dein Alter ist das doch schon super. Das mit dem Abfedern und dem stilsicheren Auftreten kommt schon noch früh genug.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (21. August 2007)

ZoMa schrieb:


> Fährst du eigentlich sonst Race oder Dirt oder biste zu unfähig zum grinden?



was hast du denn? Da sind doch einige wirklich sehr feine Sachen drin! Für den 180er über die Box braucht man auch ziemlich dicke Eier, wie ich finde.

ps.: Ich hab meine Pegs auch abgemacht.


----------



## AerO (21. August 2007)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Für den 180er über die Box braucht man auch ziemlich dicke Eier, wie ich finde.



na geht so wa.
find den 3er am anfang ganz schick.


----------



## WaldChiller (21. August 2007)

edit


----------



## derdani (21. August 2007)

jo is doch voll okay


----------



## L_AIR (21. August 2007)

kann mir jetzt wer erklären was smooth ist? ^^


----------



## DirtJumper III (21. August 2007)

gschmeidig


----------



## fashizzel (21. August 2007)

wie ein schwuler kater.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (21. August 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (21. August 2007)

fashizzel schrieb:


> wie ein schwuler kater.



1,- in die spruchklaukasse


----------



## RISE (21. August 2007)

Unsere WG Katze hier ist zwar nicht schwul, aber reibt sich mit großer Freude an meinem Metal Bikes T-Shirt. Das sieht jetzt aus als hätte Jimmy Levan sich drauf rasiert...


----------



## AVE (21. August 2007)

hahaha....

nomml n video von mir:

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=12457845


----------



## paule_p2 (21. August 2007)

junge, aus dir wird mal was.


----------



## UrbanJumper (21. August 2007)

L_AIR schrieb:


> wieso wie federst du denn ab?


ich würde versuchen die strasse nicht zum einstürzen zu bringen. aber gut ding braucht weile..


----------



## Flowpen (21. August 2007)

Nicht schlecht das Video!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XenoX (21. August 2007)

das vid is echt net schlecht!
respekt!


----------



## AVE (21. August 2007)

waren die letzten 2 kommentareauch mein video?

wenn ja dankeschöönnnn!!!!

@paule: naja weiß nich


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (22. August 2007)




----------



## Bampedi (22. August 2007)

eine gewisse ähnlichkeit zu gewissen fit teamfahrern ist nicht zu leugenen.

aber guter winkel!


----------



## bmxboys (22. August 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> eine gewisse ähnlichkeit zu gewissen fit teamfahrern ist nicht zu leugenen.



wenn kopiert er ??? chase?


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (22. August 2007)

ich kopier niemanden
und wenn,wen soll ich bitte kopieren? alle die n footjam machen oda was ?!


----------



## Trailst4R (23. August 2007)

ich gehe davon aus er meint das eher optisch


----------



## ZoMa (23. August 2007)

WaldChiller schrieb:


> Was laberst du denn der fährt doch super nice und grinden is ma mit abstand das hässlichste was es gibt meiner meinung nach lieber n schönen Manuel irgendwo drüber machen.
> 
> Also ich fahr ohne Pegs
> 
> Ein fettes Geländer zu grinden is natürlcih schon krass aber so komische Box Grinds kann man sich in die Haare schmieren finde ich.



Ach watt, Feeble ledge hoch-to-Barspin oder Whip off oder so ist doch dick. Allerdings erfordert Grinden natürlich auch mehr Eier als so´n bissl Manualen oder 180°s machen. Und das liegt ja nicht jedem.


----------



## Raddon (23. August 2007)

Genau, weiß doch jeder, dass Flatlander die mit Abstand kleinsten Eier aller BMXer haben. 
Die fahren das nicht, weil sie es mögen, sondern weil sie zu viel Angst davor haben, den Boden zu verlassen!


----------



## janwalter (23. August 2007)

ja man nieder mit den flatern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (24. August 2007)

@zoma
na wennste meinst^^
is natürlich schon sehr anspruchsvoll so n feeble


----------



## Pulle666 (25. August 2007)

macht aber spass...


----------



## yamseq (25. August 2007)

Raddon schrieb:


> Genau, weiß doch jeder, dass Flatlander die mit Abstand kleinsten Eier aller BMXer haben.
> Die fahren das nicht, weil sie es mögen, sondern weil sie zu viel Angst davor haben, den Boden zu verlassen!



   geil!!!!


----------



## ZoMa (25. August 2007)

nicusy schrieb:


> @zoma
> na wennste meinst^^
> is natürlich schon sehr anspruchsvoll so n feeble



Sag mal, hast du ein Problem damit zusanmenhängende Texte zu erfassen?


----------



## AVE (28. August 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/408996/cat/551


----------



## crmo_basher (28. August 2007)

AVE schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/408996/cat/551



 sehr schön  auch sehr guter park...!

btw poste ihn (den Park) doch unter www.betonraspler.de ...Deine action pics kannst da auch einstellen.


----------



## derdani (29. August 2007)




----------



## King Jens one (29. August 2007)




----------



## AerO (29. August 2007)

ihr seid ja beide in unglaublichen höhen unterwegs, ihr kleinen speckmäuse..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derdani (29. August 2007)

ey komm, meiner war bank to bank *g*


----------



## King Jens one (29. August 2007)

ui bank to bank ist ja auch nicht schwer


----------



## RISE (29. August 2007)

Aero will ja auch immer auf den Mond springen wie dieser Hamilton...


----------



## Benh00re (29. August 2007)

ist der nicht formel 1 fahrer ?


----------



## RISE (29. August 2007)

Ja, aber ich mein den kleinen mit den Drogen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (30. August 2007)

Also King Jens´ Haltung da an der Mauer sieht aber nach akuter Abrutschgefahr aus oder ist das Bild schon beim Abspringen von der Wand gemacht worden?

Mensch, ich will auch ma in den Iltis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (30. August 2007)

Ich hab mir gerade die letzten beiden Seiten angeschaut, und werde dieses mystische Gefühl nicht los, dass es hier mehr darum geht, wer Eier hat und wer nicht und wer die fettesten Tricks macht, als darum beim Biken Spass zu haben und einfach entsprechende Bilder zu präsentieren.

Macht hier irgendwer Backflip Tailwhips? Oder 360 Triple Tailwhip? Nein? Dann sind *wir *wohl alles Kacknoobs und haben keine Eier


----------



## AerO (30. August 2007)

springst gern foampit, wa?


----------



## gmozi (30. August 2007)

^^ Ne, wir haben hier leider keinen  Sollte eigentlich eher ein Anstoß zum Denken sein


----------



## King Jens one (30. August 2007)

@freesoul der war aber nicht abgerutscht. Ich finde der Iltispark ist der beste Berliner Park. Musst mal nach Berlin kommen.

@gmozi dann poste doch mal deine tailwhips oder backflips wenn es dir hier zu langweilig ist!


----------



## gmozi (30. August 2007)

@King Jens one

Steht dort irgendwo geschrieben, dass ich die kann? Lies meinen Post mal *richtig* und versuch den auch zu verstehen


----------



## RISE (30. August 2007)

Ich finde die Wallrides beide gut und ich mag auch Leute wie Garrett Byrnes oder Josh Stricker, die ihre Zeit nicht mit irgendwelchen Stunts verschwenden. Gilt natürlich nicht für alle, insbesondere nicht für Inverts.


----------



## AerO (30. August 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> @King Jens one
> 
> Steht dort irgendwo geschrieben, dass ich die kann? Lies meinen Post mal *richtig* und versuch den auch zu verstehen



hier fahren einige leute besser als du denkst.. 
die haben halt nicht son selbstdarstellungsbedürfnis wie manch anderer hier.


----------



## agent_steed (30. August 2007)

RISE gehört zu den wenigen im hier, die durch POSITIVE und kompetente äusserungen aufzufallen wissen.


----------



## gmozi (30. August 2007)

AerO schrieb:


> hier fahren einige leute besser als du denkst..
> die haben halt nicht son selbstdarstellungsbedürfnis wie manch anderer hier.



Was ich denk weiß sicher keiner  
Ich kenne ja selber genug Leute die recht gut fahren, allerdings sollte mein Posting auch eher in eine andere Richtung zielen.



> und werde dieses mystische Gefühl nicht los, dass es hier mehr darum geht, wer Eier hat und wer nicht und wer die fettesten Tricks macht, als darum beim Biken Spass zu haben und einfach entsprechende Bilder zu präsentieren.



Find die beiden Wallrides auch recht schön, wobei man die eventuell hätte anders (von schräg unten oder so wirkt es besser ) knipsen können.


----------



## agent_steed (30. August 2007)

ich habe dein posting verstanden und sehe es ähnlich bis genau so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (30. August 2007)

AerO schrieb:


> hier fahren einige leute besser als du denkst..
> die haben halt nicht son selbstdarstellungsbedürfnis wie manch anderer hier.



Du hast doch nur niemanden, der dich fotografiert, gibs doch zu...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (30. August 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade die letzten beiden Seiten angeschaut, und werde dieses mystische Gefühl nicht los, dass es hier mehr darum geht, wer Eier hat und wer nicht und wer die fettesten Tricks macht, als darum beim Biken Spass zu haben und einfach entsprechende Bilder zu präsentieren.
> 
> Macht hier irgendwer Backflip Tailwhips? Oder 360 Triple Tailwhip? Nein? Dann sind *wir *wohl alles Kacknoobs und haben keine Eier


Naja, darum gehts eigentlich nicht.
Man diskutiert halt gern und es kommt sicher nicht drauf an wie hart der Trick ist. Wenn man ein Bild postet, sollte man auch mit Kritik umgehen können - mit positiver wie negativer. 
Zudem glaube ich nicht, dass man sich manche Kommentare zu sehr zu Herzen nehmen sollte 
Ich find auch beide Wallrides schön, ich frag halt nur gern mal nach.

@ King Jens One: Ist definitiv geplant, nur wann weiss ich noch nicht. Auch, damit Jan mal jemanden hat der sich dazu erbarmt, seine lahmen Aktionen zu knipsen


----------



## Romster77 (31. August 2007)

Jo nach 12 Jahren mal wieder ein Bmx zugelegt, das ist mein erster versuch gewesen. Und nu keine Diskusion wegen dem Helm, hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt keinen anderen dabei. Lieber so als ohne, denke da mit meinen fast 30 Jahren etwas anders.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (31. August 2007)

so, fast richtig, mit img-tags siehts jetzt noch besser aus  ist doch nicht übel das bild...wobei es nicht so aussieht als ob der superman seatgrab (?) gestanden ist. Oder doch?


----------



## Carl Johnson (31. August 2007)

das würd mich jetzt auch brennend interessieren - @ romster: hast den gestanden??? oder bist abgesprungen??


----------



## Romster77 (31. August 2007)

Carl Johnson schrieb:


> das würd mich jetzt auch brennend interessieren - @ romster: hast den gestanden??? oder bist abgesprungen??



Hab es leider nicht mehr ganz zurück bekommen, also nicht gestanden.


----------



## Molox (31. August 2007)

absteigen in der luft


----------



## gmozi (31. August 2007)

Sieht aber witzig aus. Was ist an dem Helm nicht ok? Ich nehm auch öfter mal meinen FullFace Helm mit, wenn ich irgendwas Neues ausprobiere, und ich die Gefahr aufs Maul zu fallen als eher hoch einschätze


----------



## AVE (31. August 2007)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=17041326


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikewarrior (31. August 2007)

sehr gut !


----------



## AVE (31. August 2007)

den ersten wo ich im vid steh is au mein erster überhaupt gestandener in ner quater^^


----------



## L_AIR (31. August 2007)

geil xD


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (2. September 2007)




----------



## Flowpen (3. September 2007)

So auch mal hier was von mir, ich fahre noch nicht so lange aber für den reichts des öfteren^^


----------



## BenjaminB (3. September 2007)

und noch ein 270° an ner hip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AVE (3. September 2007)

very nice benjamin!!!


----------



## Carl Johnson (3. September 2007)

respekt ... sehr geile sequenz benjamin!! sieht sau stylish aus!


----------



## nicusy (3. September 2007)

sag ma fährst du freecoaster?


----------



## Flowpen (3. September 2007)

schaut sehr stark danach aus...


----------



## Pulle666 (3. September 2007)

da er nich rückwärts trampelt beim fakie fahrn,fährta ne freecoaster würdich ma sagen


----------



## King Jens one (3. September 2007)

Recht und Links Mounties und in der Mitte bin ich


----------



## gmozi (3. September 2007)

Geiler "Park"


----------



## BenjaminB (4. September 2007)

jep, freecoaster


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (4. September 2007)

180


----------



## phoenixinflames (4. September 2007)

Wo kommst Du her?
Wo willst Du hin?

Die Action ist wahrscheinlich ok, aber auf dem Foto nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (4. September 2007)

180° du nuss


----------



## Pulle666 (4. September 2007)

er kommt von rechts und fliegt nach links


----------



## phoenixinflames (4. September 2007)

Das war mir wohl klar.

Mittlerweile denke ich mir auch, dass er AUF die Box will.
Nur: Ist davor eine Transition?

Falls er aus dem Flat kommt: Respekt.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (4. September 2007)

also 2m höhe 180s kann ich nicht! da vor is ne seichte bank so 25° steigung


----------



## AVE (6. September 2007)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2288163


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (6. September 2007)

nett


----------



## rLr (6. September 2007)

puhh der 180 am schluss is mutig !! ganzes Video is krass!!


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (6. September 2007)

[YT="<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/33Z5QmfEQKM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/33Z5QmfEQKM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>"][/YT]

fraky funky


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (6. September 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33Z5QmfEQKM
freaky funky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulle666 (9. September 2007)




----------



## Master_P (9. September 2007)

seit wann hastn die haare ab?

guter treeride


----------



## nicusy (9. September 2007)

AVE schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2288163



geiler 180 du arsch!


----------



## AVE (9. September 2007)

thx homie haha


----------



## Pulle666 (9. September 2007)

danke
vorn sommerferien wurdich geschoren


----------



## AVE (10. September 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (10. September 2007)

sehr lecker der lookdown!


----------



## Domas (10. September 2007)

tsüch. AVE, ick find dir jeil!


----------



## gmozi (10. September 2007)

King Jens one schrieb:


> sehr lecker der lookdown!


----------



## Son (10. September 2007)

geiles ding


----------



## rLr (10. September 2007)

AVE schrieb:


>



Ohh mein Gott ist das Geil   !! Oh mein Gott bist du geil   !!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (11. September 2007)

Junge Junge. Respekt.


----------



## WaldChiller (11. September 2007)

Da wünscht man sich man häte früher angefangen.und son PArk um die Ecke


----------



## Benh00re (11. September 2007)

nö
ich bin lieber intelligent, feier am wochenende und habe noch andere sachen im kopf außer bmx


----------



## nicusy (11. September 2007)

die außsage macht dich nicht grade intelligent


----------



## Bampedi (11. September 2007)

und jetz?

er hat schon recht mit dem was er sagt, ausnahmsweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (11. September 2007)

naja er muss ihn ja nicht aus neid als dumm beschimpfen


----------



## derFisch (15. September 2007)

maln videograb





der neue rahmen rockt


----------



## Son (16. September 2007)

fett!
wie hoch sind 4 skateboards?


----------



## derFisch (16. September 2007)

das war jetz crossbarhöhe, also so um die 90cm.


----------



## gmozi (16. September 2007)

Benh00re schrieb:


> nö
> ich bin lieber intelligent, feier am wochenende und habe noch andere sachen im kopf außer bmx



Ich denke nicht, dass das eine Sache der Intelligenz ist. Liest sich eher wie NEID ...  Ist doch jedem selbst überlassen, wie sehr er sich seinem Hobby widmet.

Ach und 4 Boards sind HOCH!


----------



## l0st (16. September 2007)

Rider: Lukas p2
foto: NOS
aus flickr geklaut  :ich


----------



## King Jens one (19. September 2007)




----------



## UrbanJumper (19. September 2007)

l0st schrieb:


> Rider: Lukas p2
> foto: NOS
> aus flickr geklaut  :ich


wunderbar


----------



## happytreefriend (19. September 2007)

l0st schrieb:


> Rider: Lukas p2
> foto: NOS
> aus flickr geklaut  :ich



das bild is göttlich!!!
so simpler trick aber sieht soo geil aus....
super stylish klammotten auch ends geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l0st (19. September 2007)

is übrigens handyfoto


----------



## jimbim (20. September 2007)

das foto ist doch ganz normal, keineswegs gut...


----------



## P.2^^ (20. September 2007)

Besser machen


----------



## ZoMa (20. September 2007)

happytreefriend schrieb:


> das bild is göttlich!!!
> so simpler trick aber sieht soo geil aus....
> super stylish klammotten auch ends geil



Stylish? Die ganzen 13 jährigen Rad fahrer laufen doch mittlerweile so rum:
-Schwarze Backenspalterhose aus´m Gayshop
-Weißer Gürtel
-T-Shirts in Kindergrößen

wenn du das so gut findest, geh einfach mal in die nächste homosexuelle Szenekneipe, da findste das en masse.


----------



## nicusy (20. September 2007)

http://www.abload.de/img/img_8266bdn.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/img_8270b6u.jpg


----------



## Pulle666 (20. September 2007)

schöne fotos iwie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenjaminB (20. September 2007)

jimbim schrieb:


> das foto ist doch ganz normal, keineswegs gut...



bist du verrückt? enge klamotten und ein bike, das ganz und gar dem trend entspricht sidn doch das wichtigste überhaupt!  


ich will niemanden runtermachen, der auftritt ist jedem selbst überlassen, aber das bils wirklich nichts besonderes


----------



## Bampedi (20. September 2007)

> -Schwarze Backenspalterhose aus´m Gayshop





> wenn du das so gut findest, geh einfach mal in die nächste homosexuelle Szenekneipe, da findste das en masse



wieso bist du eigentlich son unangenehmer zeitgenosse? nerv ma nich mit deinem gelaber über schwule...


----------



## Master_P (20. September 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> wieso bist du eigentlich son unangenehmer zeitgenosse? nerv ma nich mit deinem gelaber über schwule...



...nich nur das.Wenn dirs nich gefällt sowas zu tragen dann kanns dir egal sein wenns andere tragen...kann ja sein das es viele tragen aber es tragen genau soviele "normale" nich enge hosen nur weil du denk ich mir einer von denen bist die es eben nich tragen brauchst hier nich auf dicke hose machen und meinen alle die sowas tragen komm ausm gayshop.

außerdem hat der lukas auch ne graue enge hose(hab ich auch)


----------



## rLr (20. September 2007)

ZoMa schrieb:


> Stylish? Die ganzen 13 jährigen Rad fahrer laufen doch mittlerweile so rum




Geil wie Mobbel halt das Beispiel für alle ist   ABer der machts schon richtig so! Du mussts ja nicht anziehen wenns dir net passt!


----------



## RISE (20. September 2007)

nicusy schrieb:


> http://www.abload.de/img/img_8266bdn.jpg
> http://www.abload.de/img/img_8270b6u.jpg



Sehr schön!


----------



## l0st (20. September 2007)

wenn mobbel ein vorbild wäre,wären nach jeder jam alle helme weg.


----------



## ZoMa (21. September 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> wieso bist du eigentlich son unangenehmer zeitgenosse? nerv ma nich mit deinem gelaber über schwule...




Wieso hast du was gegen schwule Radfahrer? Lass sie doch. Ich wollte ledigich ernstgemeinte Stylingstipps geben, wenn das deiner Homophobie aufstösst, mir egal.



nicusy schrieb:


> http://www.abload.de/img/img_8266bdn.jpg
> http://www.abload.de/img/img_8270b6u.jpg



Sehr schön. Das erste gefällt richtig gut.


----------



## alöx (21. September 2007)

Stimmung.


----------



## Pulle666 (21. September 2007)

macht sich breit


----------



## RISE (21. September 2007)

Ja, nun ists aber auch gut mit Stylefragen und -tipps jeglicher Art...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (21. September 2007)

meldet euch ma alle da an  is ja zum kotzen das rumgedisse hier


----------



## Bampedi (21. September 2007)

das problem is, dass einige meinen, sie könnten auf dem gleichen niveau dissen. 

doch das ist, nachdem was sie bis jetzt gezeigt haben, eine völlig abwegige ansicht der gegebenheiten.



> Wieso hast du was gegen schwule Radfahrer? Lass sie doch. Ich wollte ledigich ernstgemeinte Stylingstipps geben, wenn das deiner Homophobie aufstösst, mir egal



"wenn ich nicht mehr weiter weiss schreib ich einfach irgendwas, drehe es so hin wie ich möchte und hoffe, dass andere mir glauben es sei wirklich so gewesen"

kindergarten


----------



## Ehrenfeld (21. September 2007)

Das einzige was mir übel aufstößt ist dieser Röhrenhosentrend. Cool wäre, sich was eigenes einfallen zu lassen und nicht auf teufel-komm-raus in unpraktische tierisch enge Hosen zu schlüpfen, über die man vor paar Jahren noch abgelästert hat.


----------



## alöx (21. September 2007)

Udo_Unterbuchse schrieb:


> meldet euch ma alle da an  is ja zum kotzen das rumgedisse hier


----------



## fashizzel (21. September 2007)

Freesoul schrieb:


> unpraktische tierisch enge Hosen zu schlüpfen, über die man vor paar Jahren noch abgelästert hat.




nunja bequem sind die schon, so ist es nicht. 
auch wenn der vergleich etwas hinkt, aber früher wurde auch über leute "gelästert", die sagten die erde sei rund.
hihihi


----------



## Master_P (21. September 2007)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir übel aufstößt ist dieser Röhrenhosentrend. Cool wäre, sich was eigenes einfallen zu lassen und nicht auf teufel-komm-raus in unpraktische tierisch enge Hosen zu schlüpfen, über die man vor paar Jahren noch abgelästert hat.



also ich finds se 100ma bequemer als normale breite hosen.


edit:jeder soll das tragen was er will und ihm am besten passt(gefällt)fertig aus.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (21. September 2007)

vielleicht sollten ruben, edwin und eddie mal knallgelbe pluderhosen mit lila punkten einführen. In 6 Monaten fahren dann restlos alle damit rum und dann sagen wieder alle, dass die saubequem sind.


----------



## fashizzel (21. September 2007)

ich versteh nicht wie sich leute darüber aufregen können. ein wenig tolleranz und entspannung würde da manchmal sehr gut tun.
damit behaupte ich nicht, dass hannes intollerant ist. nur so allgemein. hannes mag ich sehr gern.


----------



## RISE (21. September 2007)

Wenn hier jetzt nicht gleich Schluss ist mit diesen nutzlosen Diskussionen...

Fahrt doch nackt, wenn euch das alles stört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (21. September 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Wenn hier jetzt nicht gleich Schluss ist mit diesen nutzlosen Diskussionen...
> 
> Fahrt doch nackt, wenn euch das alles stört.





nackt fahrn is ja so frühjahr 2007!

marc machts vor


----------



## UrbanJumper (21. September 2007)

wunderbar, das hat jetzt genau gepasst. scheiss geile sau!


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (21. September 2007)

is bloß kagge wenns kalt wird


----------



## King Jens one (21. September 2007)

270° über die hipp




weiter fleißig am Airs über ich bekomm sie irgendwie nicht höher!


----------



## ZoMa (21. September 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> "wenn ich nicht mehr weiter weiss schreib ich einfach irgendwas, drehe es so hin wie ich möchte und hoffe, dass andere mir glauben es sei wirklich so gewesen"
> 
> kindergarten



OK, nächstes Mal schalt ich einfach den Subtilitätsmodus aus..

Hier, ich entschuldige mich im Voraus für die fehlenden Hüfthosen vom H&M:


----------



## Ehrenfeld (21. September 2007)

Bombenbild!

Kesselbrink kann sowieso alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2007)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Bombenbild!



aber sowas von!


----------



## fashizzel (22. September 2007)

jeah jörgijensi


----------



## RISE (22. September 2007)

Du hättest das Bild noch um 180° drehen müssen, dann wär der Trick noch im Backflip gewesen.


----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2007)

Da muss ich dich leider selbst mal zitiern Rise 



RISE schrieb:


> Wir haben sehr herzlichst nicht gelacht.


----------



## gmozi (23. September 2007)

Sehr schöne! Leider bissel schlecht abgelichtet.

Übrigens wachsen Haare aus Deinem Helm ...


----------



## ZoMa (23. September 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Sehr schöne! Leider bissel schlecht abgelichtet.
> 
> Übrigens wachsen Haare aus Deinem Helm ...



Meine Haare sind der Helm


----------



## AVE (24. September 2007)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=18718215

barspin vid


----------



## L_AIR (24. September 2007)

du hasts drauf  


geil


----------



## King Jens one (27. September 2007)

Robert Krönning




Ische


----------



## AVE (27. September 2007)

alda der park is sooo geil.... will auch so einen *heul*

naja geile pics vorallem das erste^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (27. September 2007)

King Jens one schrieb:


>


Top!


----------



## King Jens one (27. September 2007)

Footjam one hander find ich irgendwie geil und wieder der Graf




joar Backflip halt nix außergewöhnliches


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (28. September 2007)

erstes bild gefällt


----------



## nicusy (28. September 2007)

scho n bissl älter

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2063849


----------



## RISE (28. September 2007)

Sehr schick und ein feiner Park.


----------



## nicusy (29. September 2007)

von heute:

http://www.abload.de/img/img_8484gj2.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/img_8604lku.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/nicilookdown5iq.jpg


----------



## Pulle666 (30. September 2007)

also ich kannse alle 3 nich öffnen...


----------



## nicusy (30. September 2007)

so jetzt gehts


----------



## RISE (30. September 2007)

Schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulle666 (30. September 2007)

stelle fest: klasse


----------



## derdani (30. September 2007)

fashizzel schrieb:


> . hannes mag ich sehr gern.



ich auch


----------



## LukGande (30. September 2007)

180



turndown


----------



## nicusy (30. September 2007)

der turndown is saumäßig geil


----------



## LukGande (30. September 2007)

danke


----------



## Son (30. September 2007)

geht ma steil, respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WaldChiller (1. Oktober 2007)

Der Turndown is echt richtig geil würd den auch gern ma trainen aber die Dirts sind zu nass im Moment bei uns.Deswegen nur Ghetto Street fahren.


----------



## L_AIR (1. Oktober 2007)

also geil siehts ja aus, aba heißt der nicht lookback?


----------



## nicusy (1. Oktober 2007)

nöö lookback ist waaferecht und man schaut quasi nach hinten macht mal meistens in na quater

aber ich weiß auch den unterschied zwischen lookdown und turndown nicht


ach ja, kleines update von dem vor 2tagen nicht geklickten:

http://www.abload.de/img/nicilookdown24yr.jpg


----------



## King Jens one (1. Oktober 2007)

ich würd sagen das ist ein lookback!


----------



## alöx (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich würd sagen er hat da nen schönen Trick gemacht während er nicht über den Namen nachgedacht hat. d'oh ich find es voll egal wie der Trick heißt vorallem er richtig gut aussieht.


----------



## Pulle666 (1. Oktober 2007)

word!


----------



## rLr (1. Oktober 2007)

nicusy schrieb:


> nöö lookback ist waagerecht und man schaut quasi nach hinten macht mal meistens in na quater
> 
> aber ich weiß auch den unterschied zwischen lookdown und turndown nicht.



stimmt so weit der einzigste Unterschied zwischen Lookdown und Turndown ist dass die Amerikaner und die Engländer Turndown sagen und normalerweiße wir deutsche Lookdown.


----------



## AVE (1. Oktober 2007)

neuer trick
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=19092902


----------



## nicusy (3. Oktober 2007)

http://ptr.ionismus.de/bmx_2007-09-30/Images/1.jpg


----------



## Son (3. Oktober 2007)

nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flowpen (3. Oktober 2007)

Das Bild ist echt der Oberhammer!
Und der von Ave ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern!


----------



## alöx (3. Oktober 2007)

Super stilvoll.


----------



## [email protected] (3. Oktober 2007)

richtig gut.


----------



## RISE (3. Oktober 2007)

Wie ein Schnitzel an einem lauen Sommerabend.


----------



## Son (3. Oktober 2007)

*sabber*


----------



## baby-biker max (3. Oktober 2007)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2465865   ned so besonders war aber spaßig ^^


----------



## Son (4. Oktober 2007)

geht doch


----------



## WaldChiller (4. Oktober 2007)

Jaja in Venlo biken und dannach fein was rauchen.


----------



## gmozi (4. Oktober 2007)

nicusy schrieb:


> http://ptr.ionismus.de/bmx_2007-09-30/Images/1.jpg



Abgesehen vom "Arsch" ein super Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (4. Oktober 2007)

AVE schrieb:


> neuer trick
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=19092902



Übrigens auch ziemlich nice


----------



## L_AIR (4. Oktober 2007)

jaaaa endlich geschafft

bunnyhop2manual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





nachdem die palette zerbrochen ist und der table seine füße verlieren musste


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (4. Oktober 2007)

massiv


----------



## Pulle666 (4. Oktober 2007)

extrem


----------



## Hertener (4. Oktober 2007)

@ L_AIR: Und nun noch mit dem Arsch runter und die Knie anwinkeln.


----------



## L_AIR (4. Oktober 2007)

_dieses gif habe ich auf wunsch eines intolleranten member entfernt _
so?
die bunnyhops sind zwar jetzt nich so hoch aber ich glabue das ist was ihr meint, mache ich normalerweise auch, ist danach nur bisschen schwerer (für mich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (4. Oktober 2007)

beim manual du flöte
und jetzt hörma auf mit deinen gifs hier


----------



## L_AIR (4. Oktober 2007)

mit "massiv" und "extrem" dachte ich, wäre meine schon zuvor kritisiertes voll-unsmoothiges aufkommen nach dem bunnyhop (b.h. xD) gemeint, inzwischen klappt es auch schon besser (d.h. mit a****-frisst-reifen-technik) ^^


----------



## MasterOfBMX (5. Oktober 2007)

Fahr jetzt seit 2 Tagen Dirt, leider ist das Bild geschossen worden als ich wieder beim landen war, ich komme normalerweise höher.
ahaha und achtet nicht auf den hintergrund


----------



## -RMX- (5. Oktober 2007)

ist das ein dirt oder ein kuhfladen über das du da springst?!?


----------



## MasterOfBMX (5. Oktober 2007)

da bin ich das 6. mal gesprungen und es war noch nicht richtig angedrückt haha
zufällig butterbrot?


----------



## Lizard.King (6. Oktober 2007)

Voll Ghetto


----------



## RISE (6. Oktober 2007)

Lasst ihn doch, fürs zweite Mal Dirt fahren ist das doch voll in Ordnung. Wenn euch das zuwenig ist, geht raus und übt  360 Backflip Bikeflip.


----------



## hooliemoolie (10. Oktober 2007)

fett!!!!!


----------



## Flatpro (11. Oktober 2007)

jaja, aber den lenker immer schön newschool breit , ach noch plastikpedalen dran, oder? tighter shit<!


----------



## MasterOfBMX (14. Oktober 2007)

und das Video dazu:

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=20051515

hier noch ein dämliches footjam endo bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (15. Oktober 2007)

Was issen an dem Bild dämlich? Sieht doch schon mal gut aus, und ohne dass man sowas mal im Flat oder so geübt hat wird man nen Footjam auch nie in ner Bank hinbekommen.


----------



## Flatpro (15. Oktober 2007)

na das sagt er um nicht gedisst zu werden wie im bmxboard, wo ers schon gepostet hat


----------



## MasterOfBMX (15. Oktober 2007)

Nein, das Bild hab ich nur dazu getan weil eins n bisschen wenig ist.
Und ein Footjam Endo ist ein scheiß trick...


----------



## gmozi (15. Oktober 2007)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> Nein, das Bild hab ich nur dazu getan weil eins n bisschen wenig ist.
> *Und ein Footjam Endo ist ein scheiß trick*...



Ansichtssache .... One Handed oder gar NO Handed kommt der doch recht witzig rüber 

Und wo wären wir denn, wenn alle nur noch Tricks machen, die allgemein für cool oder toll gelten?


----------



## MasterOfBMX (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich persönlich finde den Trick halt *******.. Ansichtssache halt^^
Dirt fahren macht Spaß nur komm ich jetzt halt nicht mehr höher wie auf dem Bild, kann aber auch daran liegen das der Absprung nur ca. 1m hoch ist.


----------



## L_AIR (15. Oktober 2007)

^^


----------



## UrbanJumper (15. Oktober 2007)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> hier noch ein dämliches footjam endo bild:





MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> Und ein Footjam Endo ist ein scheiß trick...





MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde den Trick halt *******..


sag sofort wieso zur hölle du ihn dann gepostet hast.
jetzt komm mir nicht mit "weil ein foto zu wenig ist"


----------



## Flatpro (15. Oktober 2007)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde den Trick halt *******.. Ansichtssache halt^^
> Dirt fahren macht Spaß nur komm ich jetzt halt nicht mehr höher als ("altah!!!!!!!!!!") auf dem Bild, kann aber auch daran liegen das der Absprung nur ca. 1m hoch ist.


schneller = höher!


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (18. Oktober 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baby-biker max (18. Oktober 2007)

kleines 1 trick video nix besonderes aber war halt ne lustige streetsession http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2566144


----------



## Nathol (19. Oktober 2007)

180 ist cool, Indian Giver ist schwul und grinde bitte mal das Curb neben den Treppen.


----------



## nicusy (19. Oktober 2007)

kann mir jemand mal erklären was n indian giver is??


----------



## der Digge (19. Oktober 2007)

nicusy schrieb:


> kann mir jemand mal erklären was n indian giver is??



das hässliche ausdrehen da, echte gee's drehen einfach weiter


----------



## Flatpro (19. Oktober 2007)

drehste im uhrzeigersinn 180 und drehst dich ausm fakie fahren gegen uhrzeigersinn zurück is indian giver. wenne beides in die gleiche richtung drehst isses keiner


----------



## gmozi (19. Oktober 2007)

Und warum soll der nun "schwul" sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (19. Oktober 2007)

stylepolizei maaann


----------



## UrbanJumper (19. Oktober 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Und warum soll der nun "schwul" sein?


naja eigentlich nichts...wenns so aussieht wie bei ashley charles im wtp video


----------



## baby-biker max (19. Oktober 2007)

ja war der erste versuch! geht jetzt auch in nicht indian giver^^ und das curb musste dann mit 50kmh anfahren um 1m zu grinden!!! die mauer ist so ne aus kieselstein zausammengebastelte ******* !! 
@der digge wie meinste das mit dem ausdrehen so indian giver oder weil ich das vr da anhebe?? weil wenne da auf dem kopfstenpflaster drehen willst ohne das vr anzuheben dann bleibste hängen!!


----------



## >>Bullet<< (20. Oktober 2007)

lies doch was flatpro schreibt!?
es geht um die richtung die du beim turn drehst
es ist ein "indian giver" wenn du nach links den 180° drehst und dann ausm fakiefahren rechtsrum umdrehst
es sieht flüssiger aus, wenn du beides in eine richtung machst und sich dann sozusagen eine ganze drehung ergibt.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (20. Oktober 2007)

trotzdem würd ich gern wissen wer von den ganzen coolen jungs hier den 180 nachmacht (ach mist, flatpro und UJ haben schon geschrieben...okay, da sind schonmal zwei. ). ich jedenfalls nicht.
gutes ding. Scheiß aufs rausdrehn.


----------



## Son (20. Oktober 2007)

jajaja, du bist doch wieder voll


----------



## baby-biker max (20. Oktober 2007)

das mit dem rausdrehen und indian giver habsch ja verstanden^^


----------



## WaldChiller (20. Oktober 2007)

Der 180 is aber mehr so schweine Hop wenn ich das ma sagen darf.
Bunny 180 sieht anders aus.Aber trotzdem fett


----------



## Lizard.King (20. Oktober 2007)

du bist auch schweinehop und damit meine ich trendy

bild ich mir das ein oder sagt da einer "das kannstu aber nur mit dirt-fahrrad"


----------



## baby-biker max (20. Oktober 2007)

ja das hat der typ auf der mauer gesagt das ist so ein vogel der ist einer von den der soooooooooo viel ahnung von rädern hat    wo isn der schweinehop???ok ja sry hast recht in dem video sieht das so aus! ich mach die tage mal nen neues video so wie ich den jetzt mache dann nicht mehr schweinehop und nicht indian giver^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (21. Oktober 2007)

warum muss man sich immer vor anderen rechtfertigen......sei doch froh dasse das geschaft has


----------



## derFisch (21. Oktober 2007)

bisschen was von mir:




undn paar mehr schlechte als rechte Fotos


----------



## RISE (21. Oktober 2007)

Fakieshizzle geht mehr als klar.


----------



## Hertener (21. Oktober 2007)

Yo! 
Was wäre das Leben ohne Boardstein und Verkehrsinsel!


----------



## derFisch (21. Oktober 2007)

danke. Verkehrsinseln sind Klasse, die geben einfach ne Menge her


----------



## AVE (21. Oktober 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/64180190/bh_whip_.wmv.html  haha noch nich gescheit darum nur auf rapid und dann noch den hier:

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=20190395


----------



## baby-biker max (21. Oktober 2007)

sehr gut


----------



## CH&#1071;IS (21. Oktober 2007)

Mal wieder Rad gefahren:
halber Xup 



ganzer Xup



beide klickbar!


----------



## gmozi (21. Oktober 2007)

War heute einfach viel zu voll dort in der Halle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (21. Oktober 2007)

War am Samstag genauso. Je später du kommst, desto besser isset eigentlich.


----------



## Son (22. Oktober 2007)

wo isn das?


----------



## gmozi (22. Oktober 2007)

Funbox Amalie in Essen


----------



## Flatpro (22. Oktober 2007)

hm, ich will auch mal wieder hin, marc?????


----------



## derFisch (22. Oktober 2007)

bin dabei


----------



## baby-biker max (24. Oktober 2007)

270° over the hip  



tt air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (26. Oktober 2007)

arni


----------



## Flatpro (29. Oktober 2007)

unschöner tobogan :


----------



## baby-biker max (30. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Lizard.King (30. Oktober 2007)

fetter air auf jeden aber der tt is unschön obwohl flach


----------



## Bampedi (30. Oktober 2007)

sollte ein "flacher tt" aus einer quarter raus nich mit den rädern nach oben zeigen? also mit dem teil der räder, der normalerweise auf der straße aufliegt?!


----------



## AerO (30. Oktober 2007)

da is überhaupt kein tabletop, invert oder sonstwas flaches drin. sieht aus wien ganz normaler air von rechts nach links.


----------



## baby-biker max (30. Oktober 2007)

AerO hat´s richtig erkannt!


----------



## nicusy (30. Oktober 2007)

naja aber hauptsache "tt air" drüber schreiben


----------



## baby-biker max (30. Oktober 2007)

wo steht da tt air? verrate mir das mal bitte !


----------



## RISE (30. Oktober 2007)

So, das interessiert uns -vielmehr mich- auch gar nicht weiter. Die Aktion ist prima, auch ohne Tabletop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baby-biker max (30. Oktober 2007)

DANKE


----------



## Molox (31. Oktober 2007)

tt air


----------



## Son (31. Oktober 2007)

kuhler no hander


----------



## nicusy (1. November 2007)

nice pic!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (1. November 2007)

baumeister


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (4. November 2007)

Testfahrt.. Ja ich weiß is nich sow prall.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (4. November 2007)

kann ich nicht


----------



## Dirty-A (5. November 2007)

@ReKiB_Soloú


du hast fast des gleiche bike wie ich... und übrigens des bild sieht geil aus


----------



## berlinxberg (7. November 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> War heute einfach viel zu voll dort in der Halle



  Wie ich sehe bist du ja schon ein wenig älter, hast du mal an ein anderes Hobby gedacht z.b. Rennrad fahren oder so?

@der Fish
Deine Verkehrsinsel hat was, find ich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (7. November 2007)

Was hat BMX fahren denn jetzt mit irgendeinem Alter zu tun? Prima Einstand...


----------



## berlinxberg (7. November 2007)

Nein. Ich meine nur wenn man in dem Alter ein Level um ca. null hat sollte man sich vieleicht umorientieren. 
Sry dachte es wäre Board in dem man seine Meinung sagen kann. Ich nehme alles zurück und finde super was er da macht


----------



## Pulle666 (7. November 2007)

muss man profi sein um spass zu haben beim rad fahrn?!


----------



## berlinxberg (7. November 2007)

Nein. sag ich ja nicht (mein Opa fährt jeden morgen mit dem Rad Brötchen holen und es sieht so aus als wenn es ihm Spaß macht). Ich fände es nur frustrierent. Kann ja nicht wissen wie lang er schon fährt. Ich dachte hier gehts um Tricks...


----------



## P.2^^ (7. November 2007)

Hör mal zu du Spackn, du hast du jetzt nur ein 9 sek. langes Video gesehn in dem er 'nen sauberen Feeble macht und sonst nix. Es geht bestimmt nicht nur um Tricks, hauptsache man hat Spaß dabei. Und wenns langweilig wird, übt man halt mal 'nen neuen Trick. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Zitat irgendwann mal bei irgendjemandem hier im Forum passt, aber bei dir scheints zu 100% zu passen.



> Ich hasse Fahrrad fahren, ich tue es nur damit andere mich bewundern.



Und jetzt gehst du am besten raus und übst 360 Backflip Bikeflip, damit du auch schön cool bist.



Sorry wenns bisschen hart war, aber es is einfach so.


----------



## Aceface (7. November 2007)

@ berlinxberg

son mist hab ich hier auch noch nicht gelesen und ich bin auch erst mit über 20 angefangen bmx zu fahren und gehöre damit ja mittlerweile auch schon zum alten eisen....mir machts trotzdem spaß, darum gehts oder? und nicht um irgendson trickgeballer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlinxberg (7. November 2007)

Kiddy lern dich gefälligst ordentlich auszudrücken. Ich habe im Gegensatz zu dir niemanden beleidigt, also klemm dir dein"Spacken" steck dir den Daumen in den Po und komm wieder runter....


----------



## nicusy (7. November 2007)

@ P.2: Word!


----------



## RISE (7. November 2007)

Ich fahr auch mehr oder weniger trickless und trotzdem macht es Spaß. Es geht nicht immer nur um "wer ist wie gut und wer ist besser als...". 
Und ab jetzt jeder so wie er will, bzw. bitte wieder mit Bildern weitermachen. Wenn ich jetzt noch eine Löschorgie machen muss, drehe ich durch. Ich hab so auch genug zu tun. Danke.


----------



## gmozi (7. November 2007)

berlinxberg schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe bist du ja schon ein wenig älter, hast du mal an ein anderes Hobby gedacht z.b. Rennrad fahren oder so?



    

Wie ich sehe bist du ja noch ein wenig jung, hast Du da mal an ein anderes Hobby gedacht z.B. Sandburgen bauen im Kindergarten oder so?



@ Rise .. sorry musste noch sein 

Und ich geb Dir absolut Recht. Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum meine Spaß zu haben beim Biken. Ich hab es nicht nötig irgendjemandem was zu beweisen.


----------



## Jim Space (7. November 2007)

mal nen paar fotos vom lakejump in bremen

peer






marco






mathies


----------



## paule_p2 (7. November 2007)

berlinxberg schrieb:


> Nein. sag ich ja nicht (mein Opa fährt jeden morgen mit dem Rad Brötchen holen und es sieht so aus als wenn es ihm Spaß macht). Ich fände es nur frustrierent. Kann ja nicht wissen wie lang er schon fährt. Ich dachte hier gehts um Tricks...





FAKE!


----------



## swirrl (7. November 2007)




----------



## gmozi (7. November 2007)

^^ Nicht schlecht, wenn auch noch nicht so hoch. Trau ich mich aber gar nicht *lach


----------



## Hertener (7. November 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> ... Trau ich mich aber gar nicht *lach


Ich mich auch nicht. Muss am Alter liegen...  
...oder am Geschlecht.


----------



## gmozi (7. November 2007)

Ich glaub eher das liegt am Alter. Nimmt dieses zu, werden einem immer öfter die möglichen Konsequenzen bewusst, die ein härterer Bail mit sich führen kann.

Bekannter sagt immer "Einfach machen!" .. darauf antworte ich dann immer:" Mach ich auch, wenn ich mir sicher bin, dass ich es kann!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (7. November 2007)

ack


----------



## paduleAlbstadt (8. November 2007)

hier ma noch n paar dirt bilder von mir , sind zwar net wirklich schön aber die tricks hab ich da erst am tag zuvor gelernt (fahr ja auch erst seit 4 monaten bmx)













geht normal besser , vor allem der gesichtsausdruck


----------



## berlinxberg (8. November 2007)

Net schlecht! Respekt.


----------



## swirrl (9. November 2007)

hi, coole bilder, aber du fährst nicht erst seit 4 monaten rad oder ??


----------



## crmo_basher (9. November 2007)

swirrl schrieb:


> hi, coole bilder, aber du fährst nicht erst seit 4 monaten rad oder ??



na klar, ist doch´n Naturtalent, sieht man doch 

Denke bei 2 Vorgängern bikes im 24" (Cube/Nox) setzt er sich nicht erst seid gestern mit dem "velosport" auseinander...aber trotzdem   für die Bilder.


----------



## nicusy (9. November 2007)

der raw optik wegen mit Kaputze




und hier noch n schmankerl


----------



## paduleAlbstadt (10. November 2007)

schick schick 

@swirrl , nene, fahr jetzt seit 2,5 jahren rad in diese richtung , bin aber früher hauptsächlich im dh/fr bereich unterwegs gewesen(mein cube is mein dh hardtail) mein nox hab ich seit nem jahr und damit hab ich dann mit dirt und street fahrn angefangen, jetzt bin ich halt vor 4 monaten noch zusätzlich aufs bmx gestiegen weil am mtb im street zu viel verreckt is, seitdem fahr ich fast nur noch bmx


----------



## UrbanJumper (10. November 2007)

das letzte ist von der idee her echt gut. käme aber besser in groß, hochauflösend und schwarz-weiß..


----------



## L_AIR (10. November 2007)

wie hast dus geschafft dass die nabe farbig bleibt? gibts da tricks? ich hätte jetz den kontrast verstärkt und dann weniger farben genommen :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P.2^^ (10. November 2007)

Photoshop nehm ich mal an...


----------



## nicusy (11. November 2007)

UrbanJumper schrieb:


> das letzte ist von der idee her echt gut. käme aber besser in groß, hochauflösend und schwarz-weiß..




kannst es in groß haben:
http://www.abload.de/img/img_8898bw3md.jpg


----------



## CDRacer (11. November 2007)

L_AIR schrieb:


> wie hast dus geschafft dass die nabe farbig bleibt? gibts da tricks? ich hätte jetz den kontrast verstärkt und dann weniger farben genommen :/



Suchen hilft


----------



## L_AIR (11. November 2007)

ahja, weiß zwar nich was das fürn programm ist, aber in meinem photoprog hat eine wunderbare funktion namens "zauberstab" xD 

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/14bw.jpg


----------



## Master_P (11. November 2007)

nicusy schrieb:


> kannst es in groß haben:
> http://www.abload.de/img/img_8898bw3md.jpg



super bild...würd ich ma an profile schicken


----------



## nicusy (12. November 2007)

thx,... naja mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molox (18. November 2007)

Master_P schrieb:


> super bild...würd ich ma an profile schicken



hahhahahahahahahha


----------



## hotbot (18. November 2007)

Könnt ihr euch keine anständigen Fahrräder leisten? Immer diese zweckentfremdung der Kinderfahrräder 


Kommt so richtig gut der Spruch in nem BMX Unterforum


----------



## paule_p2 (18. November 2007)

hotbot schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch keine anständigen Fahrräder leisten? Immer diese zweckentfremdung der Kinderfahrräder




genau so nen clown wie dich brauchen wir hier noch, haben ja nicht schon genug.


----------



## nicusy (18. November 2007)

hotbot schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch keine anständigen Fahrräder leisten? Immer diese zweckentfremdung der Kinderfahrräder
> [/color]



fahr du ruig weiter dein handgelenkschohnendes monster... weichei!


----------



## dangerous.dan1 (22. November 2007)

da war noch gutes wetter











(ich bekomm die knie einfach nicht nach unten )


und noch nen video: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2389679


----------



## UrbanJumper (22. November 2007)

geile sau auf bild 1!


----------



## nicusy (23. November 2007)

haha geiler tabletop!

sag ma was isn des für n lied in dem video?


----------



## dangerous.dan1 (23. November 2007)

lied is: Robyn - Konichiwa Bitches


----------



## nicusy (24. November 2007)

danke


----------



## L_AIR (24. November 2007)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/180-2-fakie.gif

einer meiner ersten 180 2 fakies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (24. November 2007)

uii


----------



## Dirty-A (24. November 2007)

L_AIR schrieb:


> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/180-2-fakie.gif
> 
> einer meiner ersten 180 2 fakies



is geil


----------



## Pulle666 (25. November 2007)

massiv


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (25. November 2007)

auf keinsten


----------



## derFisch (28. November 2007)

hundertachtzig drüber und es is kalt


----------



## RISE (28. November 2007)

Feines Ding, auch wenn Steven Seagal nebenbei noch die 10 gefährlichsten Terroristen umgenietet hätte. Aber das kannste ja auch nächste Woche noch...


----------



## derFisch (28. November 2007)

Steven hatte ich ursprünglich ans Rail gekettet. Der konnt sich dann aber losreissen und den Sommer verboxen.


----------



## Hertener (29. November 2007)

derFisch schrieb:


> ... es is kalt


Yo, ich empfehle da:
- eine Hose, die an den Knien geschlossen ist  
- lange Sportunterwäsche  
- und eine Softshell-Jacke


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (29. November 2007)

und im sommer läufse mit spandex rum oda wie siehts aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (29. November 2007)

Spandex? Was das?
Nee, da hab ich doch Sandalen, Bermuda-Shorts und Hawaii-Hemd an.


----------



## King Jens one (29. November 2007)




----------



## P.2^^ (29. November 2007)

Yeah. Wie weit bist du rumgekommen?


----------



## gmozi (29. November 2007)

Hertener schrieb:


> Yo, ich empfehle da:
> - eine Hose, die an den Knien geschlossen ist
> - lange Sportunterwäsche
> - und eine Softshell-Jacke



Absolut richtig!

Aber die werten Herren der heutigen Jugend sind für sowas zu cool


----------



## King Jens one (29. November 2007)

P.2^^ schrieb:


> Yeah. Wie weit bist du rumgekommen?



es fehlen nur noch 45° also nicht viel!


----------



## Hertener (29. November 2007)

@gmozi:
Ich durfte mich früher im Winter in zig Lagen Unterwäsche hüllen und mit einem Thermo-Overall bedecken um mich dann mit einem Lift in ca. 2.000m Höhe in eine karge Landschaft aus Fels, Eis und Schnee karren zu lassen. Damals trug man noch olle Bommelmützen und Fäustlinge, und im Sessellift bekam man eine Decke umgelegt, damit man auf den letzten Metern, wo der Wind ordentlich pfiff, nicht erfror. 

Dat nannte sich dann schifahren. 

BTT: Mache bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto mit Winterbekleidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (29. November 2007)

LOL, ne ist klar.

Hab aber vorhin noch am Tele mit mein Schatzi drüber gesprochen, dass es Zeit für die "Wintersachen" zum Biken wird. Aber ne neue Jacke brauch ich auch noch


----------



## Hertener (29. November 2007)

Yo, habe meine im letzten Jahr bei Intersport in GE-Buer (gegenüber Meinhövel) im Sonderangebot für ca. 40 Euro gekauft. Bei Karstadt-Sport gibt's Softshells um die 100 Euro. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die atmungsaktiver sind. Bei mir herrscht da nach 1-2 Stunden fahren Saunaklima. Also das Unterhemd ist klätsch nass, aber nicht gerade unangenehm zu tragen, weil ja schön warm.  
Ah yo, und zwischen Unterhemd und Softshell trage ich bei niedrigen Temperaturen noch einen Fleece-Pullover. Der bleibt aber immer schön trocken. 

*EDIT:*
Hier mal 'n Link dazu: klick


----------



## gmozi (30. November 2007)

Danke für den Link. Werd mal sehen ob ich nächste Woche was entsprechendes für mich auftreiben kann  Nun aber BTT


----------



## L_AIR (6. Dezember 2007)

scheinen bei dem wetter nicht viele zu fahren ^^
aber bei mir wars heute trocken xD


GIF
und für GIFfeindliche leute die
Sequenz (klick)  

ist inzwischen bisschen gerader und die fakies klappern auch besser


----------



## dangerous.dan1 (6. Dezember 2007)

is ja schön neu elernte tricks mit anderen im web zu teilen. aber ist es notwendig von nem normalen 180 im flat 2 oder mehr gifs hochzuladen?


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (6. Dezember 2007)

eindeutig ja sons weiss man ja nicht wie gut die anderen sind und mann wird ja nie besser........es geht schon lange nicht mehr um den SPASS beim fahren


----------



## Hertener (6. Dezember 2007)

Udo_Unterbuchse schrieb:


> ...es geht schon lange nicht mehr um den SPASS beim fahren


Ich finde das gut, wenn sich jemand auch von einer anderen Seite mit einem Thema beschäftigen kann. Also mal so'n gif machen, oder so eine Kollage mit dem Grafikprogramm erstellen; warum nicht? Selbst wenn's zwei oder drei sind. Außerdem sind die ja nicht auf der Seite eingebunden, sondern verlinkt.  
Und ich glaube schon, dass da auch Spass am Fahren dazu gehört, sonst würde man den ganzen Aufwand ja nicht betreiben. Man fängt halt immer erstmal klein an. Das ist beim Radfahren genau so, wie beim Erstellen von Bildmaterial. Vielleicht, wenn L_AIR noch ein paar Jahre fleißig übt, sehen wir mal sein Vid bei der bcrossionale.


----------



## terrible (7. Dezember 2007)

mal ne kleine whippe von mir


----------



## der Digge (7. Dezember 2007)

L_AIR schrieb:


> scheinen bei dem wetter nicht viele zu fahren ^^
> aber bei mir wars heute trocken xD
> 
> 
> ...



180 to fakie is genau so sinn frei wie 360 to vorwärts .. bzw. zieh beim ausdrehen das vr ma einfach nur rum, dann geht das schon in ordnung.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (7. Dezember 2007)

Hertener schrieb:


> Ich finde das gut, wenn sich jemand auch von einer anderen Seite mit einem Thema beschäftigen kann. Also mal so'n gif machen, oder so eine Kollage mit dem Grafikprogramm erstellen; warum nicht? Selbst wenn's zwei oder drei sind. Außerdem sind die ja nicht auf der Seite eingebunden, sondern verlinkt.
> Und ich glaube schon, dass da auch Spass am Fahren dazu gehört, sonst würde man den ganzen Aufwand ja nicht betreiben. Man fängt halt immer erstmal klein an. Das ist beim Radfahren genau so, wie beim Erstellen von Bildmaterial. Vielleicht, wenn L_AIR noch ein paar Jahre fleißig übt, sehen wir mal sein Vid bei der bcrossionale.



schon doof wenn man keine ironie versteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (7. Dezember 2007)

Es hat den Sinn, dass Fortgeschrittene die Art korrigieren können, mehrere GIFs, da eins schon älter ist, und die 2 Aktuellen sind aus verschiedenen Richtungen gefilmt, was erleichtern soll, die Schräglage, Höhe, Seitenlage und Drehweise zu erkennen.

Vielen Dank für euer Verstandnis . . .


----------



## Hertener (7. Dezember 2007)

Udo_Unterbuchse schrieb:


> schon doof wenn man keine ironie versteht


Yo, vor allem, wenn man auch noch Spass am Schreiben hat.


----------



## terrible (8. Dezember 2007)

hier noch was kleines von mir
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/442857/cat/500/ppuser/106376
ist leider nicht ganz überdreht wollt parallel zum coping landen


----------



## AVE (10. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Flowpen (10. Dezember 2007)

Alle Bilder sehr geil!
Vorallem das 2 mit der Pfützenspiegelung!


----------



## Son (10. Dezember 2007)

echt geil!


----------



## Hertener (10. Dezember 2007)

jepp


----------



## CannondaleENO (13. Dezember 2007)

nicht schlecht der trundown


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (16. Dezember 2007)

kann zwar mit den obigen bildern nicht mithalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulle666 (16. Dezember 2007)

fotograf is halt ncih son profi^^


----------



## paule_p2 (16. Dezember 2007)

ich denke wenn man zu lange auf das bild schaut bekommt man ne psychose...


----------



## RISE (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich guck nur kurz drauf und sag, dass die Aktion gut ist.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (16. Dezember 2007)

ja würd da gern ma mit beiden rädern gleichzeitig im baum wieder aufsetzen aber irgenwie is der zu schmal


----------



## Marzokka (17. Dezember 2007)




----------



## AerO (18. Dezember 2007)

wattn ditte fürn spot eyyyyy?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (18. Dezember 2007)

dit kenn sogar ich, rischitsch jeil.


----------



## Marzokka (18. Dezember 2007)

Höhö @ Aero: Na wooo wohl?!  ^^
Joa die Halle is schon kuhl


----------



## Prunni (19. Dezember 2007)




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (31. Dezember 2007)

wie cool soll das ein kinderspielplatz sein? lässt sich bestimmt viel machen aus dem spot


----------



## Flatpro (31. Dezember 2007)

war kalt, also im keller fahren


----------



## Lizard.King (31. Dezember 2007)

schöner turbogun und rail sowieso ne
aber was is mit bunnyhop whip? keller zu klein?


----------



## jimbim (31. Dezember 2007)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> schöner turbogun*= tobbogan?* und rail sowieso ne
> aber was is mit bunnyhop whip? keller zu klein?


e


----------



## Flatpro (31. Dezember 2007)

keller zu klein und klappt noch nich so im flat. braucht immernoch ne bank dazu


----------



## RISE (31. Dezember 2007)

Wie gewohnt sehr gut, vor allem das Rail sieht sehr routiniert aus.


----------



## Hertener (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich brauch auch immer 'ne Bank - vor allem zur Neuteilbeschaffung. 
Der 360er gefällt mir.  
Apropos: Hast Du schon unser Rathaus getestet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave09 (1. Januar 2008)

is schon was länger her....auch nix aufregendes xD


----------



## Flatpro (1. Januar 2008)

neee, am ominösen rathaus war ichnoch nich. zum reisen isses die falsche jahreszeit deshalb fhar ich ja auhc im keller


----------



## Garrin (1. Januar 2008)

ich hab ein 18" bmx darf ich trotzdem posten ^^


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (2. Januar 2008)

Ich hab n Kind mitm 18er Bike im Woodward Park 3er Double Whips machen sehen (aufm Video).
Also ich hätte nix dagegen...


----------



## RISE (2. Januar 2008)

Ja darfst du, auch ohne Whip.


----------



## gmozi (2. Januar 2008)

dave09 schrieb:


> is schon was länger her....auch nix aufregendes xD



Sieht trotzdem nett aus


----------



## nicusy (17. Januar 2008)

leider war das licht etwas schlecht!





noch am üben:





und noch nen freund


----------



## -RMX- (17. Januar 2008)

alle drei zucker.


----------



## Flowpen (17. Januar 2008)

Jap alles sehr fein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (19. Januar 2008)

Foto ist bescheiden und die Aktion wurde natürlich erst nach dem Tod der Batterien fotogen ausgeführt. Aber was solls.


----------



## dangerous.dan1 (19. Januar 2008)

heut auch mal wieder seid langem fahren gewesen: 180 tiregrab


----------



## RISE (19. Januar 2008)

Sehr schön.


----------



## UrbanJumper (19. Januar 2008)

großartig


----------



## dangerous.dan1 (19. Januar 2008)

danke danke

achja @ rise: footjams sind was feines


----------



## nicusy (20. Januar 2008)

nachtrag
sorry, bild etwas schlecht, wegen dunkler halle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Brunox (21. Januar 2008)




----------



## Son (21. Januar 2008)

bild nix sehen ich


----------



## Flatpro (21. Januar 2008)

der tiregrab sieht aber doch eher nachnem wiregrab aus


----------



## UrbanJumper (21. Januar 2008)

was ich mich immer frage: wieso kann man keine 2min aufbringen, um ein bild zu verkleinern?


----------



## Hertener (21. Januar 2008)

Damit Du es auf Deinem pivotfähigen 2635x2039 Widescreen in voller Pracht genießen kannst.


----------



## RISE (21. Januar 2008)

Ja, aber Bilder von sich selbst als Desktophintergrund zu haben, ist auch der erste Schritt in die Arbeitslosigkeit...


----------



## paule_p2 (22. Januar 2008)

heute war ein toller tag


----------



## nicusy (22. Januar 2008)

sehr geil!
wie habtn ihr des tonnenschwere ding da hoch bekommen???


----------



## paule_p2 (22. Januar 2008)

nicusy schrieb:


> sehr geil!
> wie habtn ihr des tonnenschwere ding da hoch bekommen???



das "tonnenschwere ding" is in wahrheit ziemlich leicht, da es aus plastik ist. Sieht aber auf den 1. blick aus, als wäre es aus beton. Daher mussten wir es auch auf der rampe "fixieren".


----------



## Marzokka (22. Januar 2008)

Sehr geile Pics! Super Sache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (22. Januar 2008)

achso, na dann
aber mehr als 2 tage wird des da nicht so bleiben  
wegen gemeinde und so!


----------



## paule_p2 (22. Januar 2008)

nicusy schrieb:


> achso, na dann
> aber mehr als 2 tage wird des da nicht so bleiben
> wegen gemeinde und so!




tja was nen glück das wir sie wieder abgebaut haben und unter der jumpbox "versteckt" haben. is ne sache von 2min das ding oben draufzustellen und festzuschrauben aber mal schauen wie lang es überhaupt im skatepark bleibt.


----------



## nicusy (22. Januar 2008)

jo schon, nen freund hat mal nen rail mitgebracht, des war dann am nächsten tag weg


----------



## baby-biker max (22. Januar 2008)

air und so!


----------



## Richbitch (22. Januar 2008)

@paule p2
wo kauft ihr eure hosen?


----------



## UrbanJumper (23. Januar 2008)

haahah

die graue könnte eine cheap monday sein..
http://azitastore.com/cms/terms.html

die schwarze vermutlich h&m.
angaben ohne gewähr..


----------



## Marzokka (23. Januar 2008)

@baby-biker max: Schönes Bild!
Wie viel Grad waren es denn, dass man mit T-Shirt fahren konnte?


----------



## rLr (23. Januar 2008)

ich sag ganzhart einfach mal beim nächsten Bitchtes laden bei euch in der Stadt


----------



## baby-biker max (23. Januar 2008)

@marzokka es waren 10 oder 11 grad kp war auf jeden fall warm genug finde ich^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (23. Januar 2008)

Die graue Hose sieht aus wie eine Cheap Monday. Gibts bei ebay. Aber man sollte bei allen Modellen mit dem Zusatz "tight" lieber ein bis zwei Nummern weiter weiter bestellen, sonst habt ihr ne echte Leggins.


----------



## man1x (23. Januar 2008)

die grauen sind von h&m
die schwarze auch...
gibts inzwischen aber glaub auch nicht mehr
gruß marc (rote felgen  )


----------



## RISE (25. Januar 2008)

Hier nochmal ein Footjam, natürlich wieder nicht an der korrekten Stelle ausgeführt. Kann man nix machen...


----------



## Vollblutbiker (25. Januar 2008)

rise: nice :>

hab noch von heut



manuel




häschen




selbsterklärend




rückwärts häschen




knallpengbumm

in meiner galerie sind auch noch welche


----------



## RISE (25. Januar 2008)

Das erste und der Hase rückwärts sagen mir persönlich sehr zu.


----------



## [email protected] (25. Januar 2008)

mir auch.

dein bild gefällt jedoch auch, rise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (26. Januar 2008)

thighter shice.


----------



## Flowpen (26. Januar 2008)

Sehr, Sehr geil!


----------



## simflex (26. Januar 2008)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> thighter shice.



besonders die hose.


aber auch die bilder.


----------



## UrbanJumper (26. Januar 2008)

Vollblutbiker schrieb:


> manuel


schönes bild auf dem manuel dort fährt


----------



## Stirni (26. Januar 2008)

ohja das is fast wallpaper reif


----------



## xilefix (27. Januar 2008)

die stimmung is echt geil!!


----------



## -RMX- (27. Januar 2008)

yeah, sogar jacke und griffe passen zusammen. alle bilder sind sahne!


----------



## paule_p2 (27. Januar 2008)

-RMX- schrieb:


> yeah, sogar jacke und griffe passen zusammen. alle bilder sind sahne!



grün und gelb passen zusammen?


----------



## MTB RQCKER (27. Januar 2008)

hier sind echt schöne Fotos drin...liegt das an der cam oder bearbeitet ihr die noch am pc die pics, wenn ja könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein programm empfehlen!


----------



## P.2^^ (27. Januar 2008)

Gute Kamera kann zwar bessere Ergebnisse bringen, muss aber nich. Zum Bearbeiten gibts ''Photoshop'' oder ''GIMP''.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -RMX- (27. Januar 2008)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> grün und gelb passen zusammen?



tut mir leid, dass ich nicht live dabei war aber auch dem foto sieht´s fast gleich aus....


----------



## Bampedi (27. Januar 2008)

P.2^^ schrieb:


> Gute Kamera kann zwar bessere Ergebnisse bringen, muss aber nich.



jaja...


----------



## P.2^^ (27. Januar 2008)

Das war jetzt auf Vergleich SLR / Digicam bezogen. und nich mit ner handycam oder so. aber du mussts ja wissen, ne


----------



## paule_p2 (27. Januar 2008)

P.2^^ schrieb:


> Das war jetzt auf Vergleich SLR / Digicam bezogen. und nich mit ner handycam oder so. aber du mussts ja wissen, ne



naja kommt drauf an in welchen situationen man fotographiert. ich denke bei nachtbildern, mit blitz, oder vor allem bei sportfotos is ne gute kamera nen ordentlicher vorteil.


apropos bilder

















und noch x2




tokio hotel lässt grüßen


----------



## Vollblutbiker (27. Januar 2008)

senf meinerseits




railmanuel




egal wie oft jetzt bilder von mir hier sind auf denen ich meine beine anzieh, is mir egal

übrigens: neuer pulli (h&m angebot, 7)


----------



## Hertener (27. Januar 2008)

Man vermisst zwar ein wenig die "ich-kann-deine-Unterhose-sehen"-Perspektive, aber ansonsten sieht das hier alles sehr sehr schön aus.  

Könnte mir dann bitte auch jemand mal die Frühjahreskollektion von NewYorker vorführen? Die von H&M kenne ich nun.


----------



## MTB RQCKER (28. Januar 2008)

www.newyorker.de


----------



## nicusy (28. Januar 2008)

war der railmanuel ganz durch???


----------



## Vollblutbiker (28. Januar 2008)

ne so 2 bis 3 meter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (28. Januar 2008)

naja taugt trotzdem, is kein doppelrohr, oder?


----------



## Vollblutbiker (28. Januar 2008)

doch, mit 20 cm abstand


----------



## agent_steed (29. Januar 2008)

is ja wie beim fbi hier. schöne fotos.


----------



## ChristophK (30. Januar 2008)

Gestern nach langer Zeit mal wieder Radfahrn gewesen...


----------



## Stirni (30. Januar 2008)

uhuhu
das sieht aber gefährlich schief aus


----------



## nicusy (30. Januar 2008)

x-up nohand oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristophK (30. Januar 2008)

> uhuhu
> das sieht aber gefährlich schief aus



das bild kippt massiv, deswegen wirkt es schlimmer, als es ist. war zu faul, es zu begradigen.


----------



## Stirni (30. Januar 2008)

dann is gut

is ja fast tabletop nohand x-up  bzw. barspin


----------



## agent_steed (30. Januar 2008)

nicusy schrieb:


> x-up nohand oder?



ich bin ja sonst echt nicht empfindlich aber diese fragerei geht mir jetzt schon auf den sack.


----------



## ChristophK (30. Januar 2008)

heyhey, ich versuch mir grad das sattelklemmen abzugewöhnen. normalerweise schleudern meine arme dabei nicht so wild durch die landschaft.
also schon wild, aber nicht sooo wild.


----------



## Aceface (30. Januar 2008)

agent_steed schrieb:


> ich bin ja sonst echt nicht empfindlich aber diese fragerei geht mir jetzt schon auf den sack.




Das sollte ja auch nen Scherz sein von nicusy....hoff ich zumindest!


----------



## m&o (31. Januar 2008)

wallride to 180°



nochmal



und dann noch dieses gute stück, von dem ich nicht einmal weiß, wie man es nennt. vielleicht footplant-whip oder so?


----------



## Son (31. Januar 2008)




----------



## RISE (31. Januar 2008)

Sehr geil.


----------



## nicusy (31. Januar 2008)

fastplant whip heißt der glaub ich!
sehr schick, der bockt sich ziemlich, find ich


----------



## P.2^^ (31. Januar 2008)

hammer action, aber wo is dein geiles papageien-fahrrad hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m&o (31. Januar 2008)

davon geflogen


----------



## RISE (3. Februar 2008)

Ich dreh das Level mal wieder runter mit meinem Hop to Fakie und dem Veweis, dass da noch viel viel mehr geht.


----------



## P.2^^ (3. Februar 2008)

Ich versteh net ganz was du mit Hop to Fakie meinst.. Meinst du nen 180° to fakie oder fakie to hop und fakie weiter?


----------



## fashizzel (3. Februar 2008)

bank hochrollen, hop, landen, fakie die bank runterrollen, umdrehen.


----------



## l0st (3. Februar 2008)

er machtn bunnyhop und rollt rÃ¼ckwÃ¤rts wieder runter

â¬kok...zu langsam.


----------



## Son (3. Februar 2008)

sattel an popo sollte schon helfen


----------



## RISE (3. Februar 2008)

Son schrieb:


> sattel an popo sollte schon helfen



War auch, der Fotomann war nur zu schnell...


----------



## l0st (3. Februar 2008)

Beweisfoto


----------



## RISE (3. Februar 2008)

l0st schrieb:


> Beweisfoto



Reich ich nach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l0st (3. Februar 2008)

Hm ... okay.Bild ist aber echt gut


----------



## Hertener (3. Februar 2008)

ok - bis auf den Gelbstich... 

*EDIT:*
Hab mir mal erlaubt, den Gelbstich zu entfernen.


----------



## RISE (3. Februar 2008)

Hätteste was gesagt, ich hätte das Bild auch unbearbeitet gehabt...


----------



## Hertener (3. Februar 2008)

Wie? War das mit dem Gelbstich Absicht?


----------



## [email protected] (4. Februar 2008)

Die Bilder von RISE sind meist so


----------



## m&o (5. Februar 2008)

wenn die sonne nicht richtig scheint lässt man sie eben scheinen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan_Peters (6. Februar 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Hätteste was gesagt, ich hätte das Bild auch unbearbeitet gehabt...


----------



## vitag (6. Februar 2008)

so, auch mal was von mir. muss dazu sagen das ich noch in der Eingewöhnungsphase mit meinem BMX bin, da erst kürzlich von MTB auf BMX gewechselt


----------



## Pulle666 (7. Februar 2008)

gegen die laterne oder täuschts?


----------



## vitag (7. Februar 2008)

das täuscht, die steht ungefähr 30 cm von der Bank weg


----------



## Garrin (7. Februar 2008)

sieht ganz gut aus ;-)
wen man hier so alles trifft
warum hast dus nich im bmx-forum gepostet?


----------



## lennarth (9. Februar 2008)

vitaq das schaut gut aus 
ähm ja will auch ma was beitragen..wenn auch mehr schlecht als recht 
man nehme einen tollen sonnigen tag im februar und ein sehr sehr kaputtes fahrrad und man gehe radfahrn.
is zwar nur auf nem parkplatz rumgerollt und dann son dings da neben aber das liegt daran dass der 'skaterpark',wie es sich schimpft,im winter abgebaut wird... 
nich meckern,ich kann das nich gut


----------



## vitag (9. Februar 2008)

Kann das sein das Dir hinten Luft fehlt?


----------



## paule_p2 (9. Februar 2008)

du brauchst eindeutig mehr luft in deinem hinterrad.


----------



## lennarth (9. Februar 2008)

das ist schon behoben,ich hab mich auch ganz toll erschrocken als es geknallt hat...


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (10. Februar 2008)

aber lustig anzuschaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (10. Februar 2008)

ich weiß selber dass das schlecht ist 
aber erstens hilft da nur üben und weiter fahren und außerdem zeitungen austragen für ein eastern ace of spades


----------



## Domas (10. Februar 2008)

oder aufm strich gehn! dann haste dein ace of spades ganz fix!


----------



## derFisch (10. Februar 2008)

wallrides gelernt


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (10. Februar 2008)

wow krasse höhe... coole mütze


----------



## Hertener (10. Februar 2008)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Son (10. Februar 2008)

läuft


----------



## lennarth (10. Februar 2008)

hoch


----------



## Molox (11. Februar 2008)

hihihi


----------



## P.2^^ (11. Februar 2008)

Gestern gelernt, sogar Brakeless, weil Bremse kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (11. Februar 2008)

schlechte mischung aus 3er hop und fakie manual


----------



## P.2^^ (11. Februar 2008)

Hab gehört man nennt das 360 Tailtap... Is für alle, die noch keine 3er im Flat springen...


----------



## derFisch (11. Februar 2008)

danke, bin auch recht zufrieden damit


----------



## L_AIR (11. Februar 2008)

is aba gut als 360 vorstufe


----------



## lennarth (11. Februar 2008)

Ich find den auch gut..
Vllt noch ein stück weiter normal drehen?ich meine dass du etwas über 180° landest und aufm hr drehst dann sieht noch besser aus.is aber so richtig gut!
Ich probiers auch grade, schaff den noch nicht so gut.


----------



## ~mäxchen~ (11. Februar 2008)

Wenn wir schonmal dabei sind (die Qualität ist *******...aber es war dunkel und ein Handy, hoffe ihr erkennt trotzdem was - demnächst bessere Quali):

1) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (11. Februar 2008)

ich schmeiss noch ein restfilmchen hinterher


----------



## RISE (12. Februar 2008)

Wenn das nur der Restfilm ist, was ist dann der Hauptfilm? Gibts nichts dran auszusetzen.


----------



## gmozi (12. Februar 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Wenn das nur der Restfilm ist, was ist dann der Hauptfilm? Gibts nichts dran auszusetzen.



Frag ich mich auch gerade. Echt super Filmchen!


----------



## derFisch (12. Februar 2008)

Danke 
Was richtiges wird irgendwann nachgeliefert. Das sind halt alles so Clips, die mir zwar nich absolut gefallen, mir aber auch zu schade sind um gar nix damit zu machen.


----------



## Domas (12. Februar 2008)

P.2^^ schrieb:


> Is für alle, die noch keine 3er im Flat springen...



das tun hier wohl nur die wenigstens ordentlich ausgeführt.

wasn mit dir los fisch? hast im winter heimlich trainiert?


----------



## muchalutcha (12. Februar 2008)

180 dreier Treppen hoch


----------



## Lizard.King (12. Februar 2008)

jung dreh das bild wennde es schon überall reinstellst


----------



## muchalutcha (12. Februar 2008)

dreh du deinen bildschirm.
(ich könnte es machen allerdings hab ich es vorhin vergessen und jetzt bin ich zu faul. tut mir leid)


----------



## Hertener (12. Februar 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Wenn das nur der Restfilm ist, was ist dann der Hauptfilm?


Der geht zur bcrossionale, wa? 
Wäre doch mal was.  
Im übrigen finde ich den Clip-Mix sehr ansehnlich, hübscher Mülleimer!


----------



## lennarth (12. Februar 2008)

Fisch...
Video ist sau gut..und ansich hab ich mir grad all deine videos auf youtube angeschaut und die sind alle super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (13. Februar 2008)

gmozi du lebst ja noch! schicker film wobei ich auf die roten schuhe fixiert war hihi


----------



## terrible (13. Februar 2008)

hier mal ein schickes von mir



war schon recht kalt aber egal


----------



## derFisch (13. Februar 2008)

danke nomma. soviel positives hätt ich gar nich erwartet.
@horschd
wundert mich selber! hab übern winter dochn bisschen was dazu gelernt...

Muss an den Schuhen liegen


----------



## terrible (13. Februar 2008)

dann hole ich mir auch rote hehe


----------



## Hertener (13. Februar 2008)

Ob das 'n Problem ist, wenn die Schuhe nicht ganz rot, sondern rot-weiß sind?


----------



## terrible (13. Februar 2008)

oh! so ein mist aber auch!


----------



## gmozi (13. Februar 2008)

terrible schrieb:


> gmozi du lebst ja noch! schicker film wobei ich auf die roten schuhe fixiert war hihi



Türlich leb ich noch .. hatte nur nicht so viel Zeit. Wohnung renovieren, viele Geburtstage usw. zu feiern ;-)


----------



## terrible (13. Februar 2008)

war bei mir nicht anders,mein umzug hat viel zeit gekostet


----------



## gmozi (15. Februar 2008)

*Ein wenig Tailgetapse*



 



*Und einhändiges Footgejamme*



 




Bezüglich der Bearbeitung ... kein plan wies bei euch aussieht. Mein oller CRT Monitor hat ein bescheidenes Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (15. Februar 2008)

Soweit o.k. - nur das letzte Bild ist etwas überbelichtet und wirkt blass.


----------



## gmozi (15. Februar 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Soweit o.k. - nur das letzte Bild ist etwas überbelichtet und wirkt blass.



Ja wie gesagt, ich kann das nicht einschätzen, wi es "wirklich" aussieht, da die olle Röhre halt die Darstellung sehr verfälscht.

Das Original ist halt auch "etwas" dunkel:





Vielleicht könnte da ja mal jemand mit Fotobearbeitungs*wissen* nachhelfen und kurz beschreiben, was da zu machen ist.


----------



## Hertener (15. Februar 2008)

Ich bin da nicht so der Experte. Offenbar ist es sinnvoll, von dem Original eine Ebenenkopie anzulegen, diese von den Farben her zu invertieren und dann mit dem Original zu überlagern. In Deinem Fall habe ich das hauptsächlich mit dem Hintergrund gemacht. Dazu habe ich die Bank maskiert und als Kopie in eine neue Ebene eingefügt. Das selbe habe ich mit Dir gemacht. Anschließend habe ich das Original invertiert und überlagert. Die Bank drüber gelegt, Dich ebenfalls, allerdings wieder invertiert. Ein bisschen mit der Ebenentranzparenz gespielt und alle Ebenen zusammengefügt. Dann noch mal ein bisschen die Helligkeit runter geschraubt und in das oben gepostete Original mit dem Foto-Rahmen eingefügt. Nochmal ein wenig abgedunkelt, den Übergang von Foto und Rand weichgezeichnet und voila:




Wie bereits erwähnt, ich bin da nicht so der Experte. Es gibt vermutlich andere (einfachere) Wege. Es gibt im Netz ja einiges an Tutorials und Forenbeiträgen.
Ah yo, das Bild habe ich mit GIMP bearbeitet.


----------



## derFisch (16. Februar 2008)

hüpfen. leider was zu spät abgedrückt


----------



## gmozi (17. Februar 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen, das ist schon HOCH


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (18. Februar 2008)

Übers Rail würd ich rüberkommen, aber so hoch nich.
SauBÄR!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (18. Februar 2008)

das sind so um die 65 oder?warscheinlich lieg ich gaanz falsch..
so hoch komm ich auch nich..und ich hab verdammt nochmal angst vor bunnyhop barspins..


----------



## derFisch (18. Februar 2008)

nope. is knapp über crossbarhöhe, also so 90cm. bisschen mehr is auch noch drin, allerdings wirds dann verdammt nervig dauernd die decks aufzustellen...


----------



## lennarth (19. Februar 2008)

okay okay! 
hab ich doch gesagt dass ichs nich schätzen kann...is sauhoch


----------



## Molox (21. Februar 2008)

so auch mal wieder
http://www.vimeo.com/714350
wenig action wenigstens gute musik...


----------



## RISE (21. Februar 2008)

Molox schrieb:


> so auch mal wieder
> http://www.vimeo.com/714350
> wenig action wenigstens gute musik...



Also ich finds toll. Selbst filmen find ich gut, die Äktschn stimmt und die Musik ist auch gut.


----------



## Hertener (21. Februar 2008)

Find das wirklich gut, weil ich nachempfinden kann, wie das ist, wenn man keinen hat, der einem die ganze Zeit hinterher fährt und Aufnahmen macht, um anschließend das beste zusammen zu schnibbeln. Außerdem bin ich überrascht, wie kurz Du den 360er an dem "Donnerstagvormittag" gezogen hast.


----------



## ChrisStoff (21. Februar 2008)

Molox schrieb:


> so auch mal wieder
> http://www.vimeo.com/714350
> wenig action wenigstens gute musik...



schöne action und geiler park!  
btw: wo steht der park eigentlich?


und mal was von nem kollegen, sorry für die schlechte quali


----------



## nicusy (22. Februar 2008)

sieht gut aus!


----------



## _Sputnic_ (22. Februar 2008)




----------



## nicusy (27. Februar 2008)

noch in der übungsphase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzokka (27. Februar 2008)

Sehr geiles Bild!


----------



## .nOx (27. Februar 2008)

ChrisStoff schrieb:


> schöne action und geiler park!
> btw: wo steht der park eigentlich?
> 
> 
> und mal was von nem kollegen, sorry für die schlechte quali



HASPE


----------



## ChrisStoff (27. Februar 2008)

so isses.....aber woher weissten das?


----------



## Flowpen (27. Februar 2008)

Das von Nici ist einfach nur geil!


----------



## .nOx (27. Februar 2008)

ChrisStoff schrieb:


> so isses.....aber woher weissten das?



weil meine schule dort ist, ich selber 2 mal da war das sind so die hauptgründe
geiles bild übrigens

edit: wo bist du denn eig her?


----------



## ChrisStoff (27. Februar 2008)

.nOx schrieb:


> weil meine schule dort ist, ich selber 2 mal da war das sind so die hauptgründe
> geiles bild übrigens
> 
> edit: wo bist du denn eig her?



bild iss leider nicht optimal....
ich selber komme aus der ecke hagen-haspe


----------



## nicusy (28. Februar 2008)

zwei hätt ich noch


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2008)

alle 3 verdammt gut.


----------



## gmozi (28. Februar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> alle 3 verdammt gut.



*zustimm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (28. Februar 2008)

naja, beim tt musste ma mit den beinen was machen


----------



## gmozi (28. Februar 2008)

^^ Das geht nicht, dafür ist die Hose zu eng


----------



## nicusy (28. Februar 2008)

danke für die props!
ja tabletop mach ich noch net so lange, und deswegen ist er dementsprechend schlecht!
naja aber ich wusst nicht was ich sonst über die hip machen sollte, weil der die blitze da grad stehen hatte


----------



## derFisch (16. März 2008)

Ein Tag in Leverkusen
feat. dem Diggen, Chris, unserm Tailwhipäffchen und mir. War toll 
man entschuldige die Qualität, nennenswerte Technik war keine zur Hand.


----------



## Marzokka (16. März 2008)

Hochstarter 
Witziges Vid mit guter Action!


----------



## gmozi (16. März 2008)

Marzokka schrieb:


> Hochstarter
> *Witziges Vid mit guter Action!*



Jep find ich auch ok, aber wie schon selber gesagt .. die Quali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AVE (17. März 2008)

hier ma so 2 videos von mir und meinen freundennnn

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YxgxymBz0-0

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-2496065684853253173
sven bin ich xD (geschnitten hab ich das video nich )


----------



## P.2^^ (17. März 2008)

> http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-2496065684853253173
> sven bin ich xD (geschnitten hab ich das video nich )



Die Action bei deinem Part ist hammer, aber für die Musikwahl gehört derjenige eindeutig geschlagen der das Video geschnitten hat...


----------



## man1x (17. März 2008)

jap sehr geil!
auch die turndowns im 2ten

un musik find ich jetzt ganich so schlimm...


----------



## gmozi (17. März 2008)

AVE schrieb:


> hier ma so 2 videos von mir und meinen freundennnn
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=YxgxymBz0-0
> 
> ...



Öhm ... Schoner? Helm? Gehirn habt ihr aber schon dabei oder?  

Vid 2 ist echt ganz gut. Gerade der Part von Sven gefällt.


----------



## AVE (17. März 2008)

danke schön x)

ja musik kotzt mich auhc üübel an... werd des mal mit dem editieren, sodass andere musik und nich soviele wiederholungen

ja schoner und helm is so ne sache^^ manchma hat man sie ständig an und dann gibts halt zeiten wo man ihn nich anhat 

tut mir ja leid ...


EDIT:


----------



## ZoMa (17. März 2008)

P.2^^ schrieb:


> Die Action bei deinem Part ist hammer, aber für die Musikwahl gehört derjenige eindeutig geschlagen der das Video geschnitten hat...



Ich habs nicht lange ertragen, und die Musik war noch harmlos..


----------



## MasterOfBMX (17. März 2008)

derFisch schrieb:


> Ein Tag in Leverkusen
> feat. dem Diggen, Chris, unserm Tailwhipäffchen und mir. War toll
> man entschuldige die Qualität, nennenswerte Technik war keine zur Hand.



verdammt gut ! wie heißtn das lied ?


----------



## derFisch (17. März 2008)

Danke, sind die Teddybears sthlm - Cobra Style


----------



## derFisch (23. März 2008)

osterrunde, saukalt und genauso geil




da will ich eigentlich noch irgendwas reinpacken, aber klappt nich so recht




undn osterbunny


----------



## rLr (23. März 2008)

Osterrunde in Italien=) und als ich grad Heim kam 20 cm schnee =((


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (23. März 2008)

die location ist cul, haste ein bild von dem park?


----------



## knuspakeks (23. März 2008)

hier 3 bilder von mir


----------



## knuspakeks (23. März 2008)

2. bild


----------



## knuspakeks (23. März 2008)

und das letzte


----------



## lennarth (23. März 2008)

knuspakeks is ne geile sau.


----------



## knuspakeks (23. März 2008)

*totlach ^^


----------



## lennarth (23. März 2008)

ne mein ich ernst ich will so radfahrn können...


----------



## knuspakeks (23. März 2008)

einfach viel radfahren ^^ kommt ja nicht drauf an wie gut jemand ist die hauptsache ist ja immer das man spass hat =)
aber danke =)


----------



## rLr (24. März 2008)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> die location ist cul, haste ein bild von dem park?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _coco_ (24. März 2008)

ich weiß schon, warum ich mim knuspakeks seit 17 jahren zusammen bin :-*


----------



## knuspakeks (24. März 2008)

lool conne :-*   ^^


----------



## MasterOfBMX (24. März 2008)

wo in italien istn der park genau?


----------



## rLr (24. März 2008)

Riva del Garda nörtlich am Gardasee also an dem teil wo der see klein ist xD


----------



## Flatpro (24. März 2008)

@knusperkecks.... ach du bis der mit der unglaublichen übersetzung aus hochlarmark


----------



## Hertener (24. März 2008)

Häh? Wie? Was hat er denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (24. März 2008)

Meine Damen und Herren, heute sinkt für sie: das Niveau!


----------



## knuspakeks (24. März 2008)

jop ich bin der mit der überstetzung haha


----------



## Marzokka (27. März 2008)

Schöönes Wetter heute und mal so Wand fahren:


----------



## paule_p2 (28. März 2008)

2x der Herr Schmidt


----------



## RISE (28. März 2008)

Nummer eins ist äääh.... ach du spinnst doch...


----------



## Hertener (28. März 2008)

...schickes Kapuzensweatshirt...gefällt mir...


----------



## nobeleden (28. März 2008)

übungsphase


----------



## nicusy (29. März 2008)

loockback in der quater oder 180 lookback aufs table?


----------



## derFisch (29. März 2008)

von der aktion her nix besonderes. der unrutschige charakter des curbs zwingt mich aber dazu dasselbe nur mit vorderem pleg und plastepedal zu berühren, was dem ganzen doch noch ne gewisse fotowürdigkeit gibt.


----------



## Hertener (29. März 2008)

Sehr schön, aber ich würde es meinen Pedalen nicht antun wollen. 

Apropos Pleg: Deine Meinung - abgesehen von dem Bild als Beweis für deren Tauglichkeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobeleden (29. März 2008)

@nici
is doch leider nur 180 lookback


----------



## wastom (29. März 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Apropos Pleg: Deine Meinung - abgesehen von dem Bild als Beweis für deren Tauglichkeit?


Meine Meinung:
Plegs sind super auf curbs, ich denke fast schneller als Stahl. Auf "normalen" rails ähnlich schnell wie Stahl und auf Edelstahl gehen sie abartig... eigentlich schon zu rutschig, find ich. Außerdem dämpfen sie Schläge sehr angenehm. Das Geräusch ist halt ein bisschen Gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Noch ein Beitrag zum Thema Pleg:










Der Chris macht schöne Fotos, www.scheingraber.net, lohnt sich!


----------



## nicusy (30. März 2008)

krass, is der tabletop aus der quater raus?


----------



## derFisch (30. März 2008)

das geräusch ist echt was merkwürdig und ums regelmäßige rotieren wirste nich rumkommen. is halt plastik und dementsprechend verbraucht sich das auch. dafür eröffnen sich halt ne menge neuer möglichkeiten, da die echt auf allem rutschen.


----------



## wastom (30. März 2008)

nicusy schrieb:


> krass, is der tabletop aus der quater raus?


Nee, aus dem Wallride in die Quater

Nochmal zu den Plegs: Ja, sie nutzen sich schon relativ schnell ab, is aber noch erträglich. Und zum Preis von Titanpegs kannst schon ein paar Kunststoffhüllen durchgrinden...  
Ist glaub ich immer noch der billigste Weg um richtig Gewicht zu sparen.

Und um zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen noch mal paar Bilder:


----------



## Flatpro (31. März 2008)

hier, bitteschön, 7 tage bisschen rumfilmen:

http://vimeo.com/842081


----------



## Sele666 (31. März 2008)

hot shit


----------



## Hertener (31. März 2008)

jaaaha, sehr schön


----------



## derFisch (31. März 2008)

dankeschön, ich komm dich mal wieder besuchen, glaubich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (31. März 2008)

puuuh das war mal ganz schön gut


----------



## hnx.dave (31. März 2008)

sauber


----------



## Flatpro (2. April 2008)

danke danke.... ja los marc, komm ma wieder hier vorbei!


----------



## Vollblutbiker (3. April 2008)

ritze fahren


----------



## .nOx (3. April 2008)

oha das ist richtig schick
geiles bild, geiles rad


----------



## gmozi (3. April 2008)

.nOx schrieb:


> oha das ist richtig schick
> geiles bild, geiles rad



Absolut, nur die "Hose" stört die Ästhetik ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (3. April 2008)

tighte lackierung!


----------



## RISE (3. April 2008)

Die Hose ist schön und das Bild auch.


----------



## gmozi (3. April 2008)

Nene ... Hose geht mal gar nicht ;-)

Oh hab ganz vergessen ... die coolen Kids von heute fahren ja ohne Helm, ohne Schoner und mit Jeansstrumpfhosen 

Egal die Aktion zählt, und die ist gut!


----------



## Vollblutbiker (3. April 2008)

die meinung hast du doch nur weil du mit deinen dicken schenkeln nie in sone hose kommen würdest :>

die dient auch nur der aerodynamik


----------



## DirtJumper III (3. April 2008)

rahmen erinnert mich an nen Metal bikes rahmen mit zebramuster.. tolles fotoo


----------



## hnx.dave (3. April 2008)

die hose is der hammer =)


aktion aber auch 



dave


----------



## gmozi (3. April 2008)

Vollblutbiker schrieb:


> *die meinung hast du doch nur weil du mit deinen dicken schenkeln nie in sone hose kommen würdest :>*
> 
> die dient auch nur der aerodynamik



DA hast Du allerdings recht 

Ich durchsuch mal meinen Schrank ... da ist sicher auch noch irgendwo ne Hose drin, die bei mir ähnlich sitzt


----------



## AerO (3. April 2008)

ja, mach mal.


----------



## Hertener (3. April 2008)

*zur Hose:*
In 'nem knalligem gelb - ok! Und dank Stretch auch mit meinen dicken Ober- und Unterschenkeln tragbar. Sieht dann aber mit Schonern drunter schon ganz schön ... äh ... unpassend aus. 

*zur Ritze:*
Jeder sollte eine haben. 

*zum Bild:*
schön

*zum Rahmen:*
noch schöner


----------



## paule_p2 (5. April 2008)

das einzigste was mich an dem bild von vbb stört is der oben abgeschnittene schatte... muss ichs nächste mal besser machen.



hier mal auch eins wo ich drauf bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (5. April 2008)

bisschen zu früh abegedrückt aber fototechtnisch super!


----------



## derFisch (6. April 2008)

war heut kickern



is leider etwas zu dunkel geraten


----------



## Hertener (6. April 2008)

> war heut kickern


Und ich mit'm Herrn gmozi Nutten gucken. 

_Foto fällt aus wegen: Ist nicht gemacht worden.  _



> is leider etwas zu dunkel geraten


Lieber zu dunkel, als zu hoch - vor allem ohne Fliegerschein.


----------



## Vollblutbiker (6. April 2008)

Vandalismus, Foto by Paule


----------



## gmozi (6. April 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> *Und ich mit'm Herrn gmozi Nutten gucken.*
> 
> _Foto fällt aus wegen: Ist nicht gemacht worden.  _
> 
> ...



Haha, da musste mal her fahren, wenn wirklich gutes Wetter ist ;-)


----------



## .nOx (6. April 2008)

@vollblutbiker:
soooo gut


----------



## nicusy (6. April 2008)

sehr schickes foto!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (6. April 2008)

vollblutbviker deine bilder <33
bandana und rahmen einfach zucker


----------



## Hertener (11. April 2008)

Abu-Dingsbums:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (11. April 2008)

Sieht gut aus  Was macht das Knie?


----------



## Hertener (11. April 2008)

Ach, vergiss das.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (12. April 2008)

sehr gut und jetzt eine etage höher auf den kleinen stein


----------



## Hertener (12. April 2008)

Jepp. Ich taste mich langsam heran. Warten wir mal bis das Wetter besser ist.
Mit Bremse ist das aber kein Problem.


----------



## derFisch (12. April 2008)

der marco testet seinen pop



und ich trau mich auch mal was


----------



## Hertener (12. April 2008)

> und ich trau mich auch mal was


Yo, bad ass nosepick on the rail - very nice.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (12. April 2008)

Dem GEsichtsausdruck nach zu urteilen, war es nicht IZI


----------



## Hertener (13. April 2008)

Deinen Gesichtsausdruck möchte ich ja mal sehen, wenn Du mit zwei Mach durch die Luft segelst und vor Dir auf dem Gehweg plötzlich die Mitglieder der Nordic-Walking-Laufgemeinschaft "Frisch voran" um die Ecke kommen.


----------



## gmozi (13. April 2008)

kannste haben! Sieht so aus:  Und dannn machts BAAAAAAM! hehe


----------



## derFisch (13. April 2008)

danke!
für son bisschen gesichtskasalla bin ich doch immer zu haben


----------



## Flatpro (14. April 2008)

ehh, marc, von wo nach wo segelst du da? oder hast du neuerdings den über pop entwickelt?


----------



## derFisch (14. April 2008)

Ich fahr einfach gerade aufs Gitter zu und dann halt rüber. Komm mittlerweile schon was höher, aber das is vor allem Kopfsache da. Musste das auchn paar Mal machen, bis der Fotograf endlich getroffen hat


----------



## derFisch (15. April 2008)

nochmal in bewegten bildern. nich so toll, aber ich mags trotzdem  




irgendwo in der mitte spielte dann auch der gute alte moviemaker verrückt. ich bitte das und die miese quali zu entschuldigen.


----------



## gmozi (15. April 2008)

^^ Kann was


----------



## ZoMa (15. April 2008)

So geil, deine Freundin macht das ganze Video nur murks, dass man denkt sie fährt erst 3 Tage und dann am Ende Bunny-Whip.. Strange..


----------



## Hertener (16. April 2008)

Yo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (16. April 2008)

Kommt auch eher selten vor, dass er sich aus dem Park, auf die Straße traut. Is bei mir eher andersrum, da ich ohne Jumpboxskills und Stuntman-attitude unterwegs bin.


----------



## Lizard.King (16. April 2008)

ZoMa schrieb:


> So geil, deine Freundin macht das ganze Video nur murks, dass man denkt sie fährt erst 3 Tage und dann am Ende Bunny-Whip.. Strange..



genau dasselbe hab ich auch gedacht, nur mit freund statt freundin


----------



## Prunni (17. April 2008)

Endlich mal wieder Dirten


----------



## derFisch (17. April 2008)

cool! 
mit nem roten shirt und ohne den schatten unten wärs noch besser.


----------



## gmozi (17. April 2008)

Hü Hüpf! 

Sehr schön, nur wem oder was versuchst Du da auszuweichen?


----------



## Lizard.King (17. April 2008)

halt dich ma bitte zurück mit deinem unlustigen kommentaren zu jedem bild


----------



## gmozi (17. April 2008)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> halt dich ma bitte zurück mit deinem unlustigen kommentaren zu jedem bild



Wenn Du nicht drüber lachen kannst, ist das Dein Problem 

@ Prunni

Hab Ihr da nen Anfahrtshügel, oder müsst ihr vorher richtig krass strampeln um auf gute Höhe zu kommen?


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (17. April 2008)

Geht gut ab!


----------



## Lizard.King (17. April 2008)

ne ich hab doch keine lust jedes mal so einen "gag" auf kidnergartenniveau hier zu sehen
das hat mit problemem gar nichts zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (17. April 2008)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> ne ich hab doch keine lust jedes mal so einen "gag" auf kidnergartenniveau hier zu sehen
> das hat mit problemem gar nichts zu tun



Ja ist doch ok. Und ich hab keine Lust etwas für mich witziges *nicht* zu schreiben, weil manche nicht drüber lachen können.

Und nun?


----------



## Prunni (17. April 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> @ Prunni
> 
> Hab Ihr da nen Anfahrtshügel, oder müsst ihr vorher richtig krass strampeln um auf gute Höhe zu kommen?



Wir haben einen nicht sonderlich großen Anfahrtshügel aber ich finde es geht noch. Muss 4mal treten dann kommt ein Hügel zum Pushen und dann halt der Sprung.


----------



## lennarth (18. April 2008)

ist das ne ganze line oder nur ein sprung?
fahrt da nur ihr oder ist das ne legale geschichte für alle?


----------



## Prunni (18. April 2008)

Legale Line, können alle fahren. Zustand ist nicht ganz so gut aber 8 Sprünge sind momentan fahrbar. Vom Starthügel aus kann man 2x 2 Sprünge hintereinander fahren und dann kann man nochmal 4 als Line fahren aber wenn alle wieder fit sind kann man 11 Sprünge am Stück fahren.

Auf den Bilder kann man ein wenig mehr erkennen im hintergrund.

Klick


----------



## gmozi (18. April 2008)

Naja die Tatsache, dass auf Deinem Bild ne Schüppe rumsteht bedeutet doch schon mal Motivation .. irgendwie ... symbolisch 

Die Pics bei Picasa sehen echt gut aus!!


----------



## lennarth (18. April 2008)

Achso,sieht gut aus!
Göttingen ist nich weit weg,vllt wär das mal was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prunni (18. April 2008)

Göttingen ist aber noch 30Km von Duderstadt wo die Line ist.

Wie ich gerade erfahren habe sind die Jungs am Step up bauen und somit sind die beiden Lines wieder verbunden. Ich kann ja leider nicht helfen 3 Wochen Pause wegen meinen Rücken.


----------



## lennarth (18. April 2008)

duderstadt ist noch näher dran


----------



## Prunni (18. April 2008)

Wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## lennarth (18. April 2008)

Hattorf,Kreis Osterode


----------



## thommi00 (19. April 2008)

mal ich


----------



## Agent Schmidt (19. April 2008)

sehr schön! n bild von hinten oder der seite wär aber auch kuhl...
dann sieht man halt noch die höhe aber sehr fett


----------



## Flatpro (19. April 2008)

sodale, hatte doch glatt noch n bisschen mehr als eine stunde zu filmen

http://vimeo.com/916627


----------



## Lizard.King (19. April 2008)

This video has been protected
This is a private clip.


----------



## .nOx (19. April 2008)

ich kann mir den film nicht anschauen, der ist protectet weil es ein privat movie ist


----------



## Flatpro (20. April 2008)

so jetz tuts....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (20. April 2008)

!


----------



## thommi00 (20. April 2008)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> sehr schön! n bild von hinten oder der seite wär aber auch kuhl...
> dann sieht man halt noch die höhe aber sehr fett


danke
gestern hat  die kamera ziemlich gesponnen , deswegen nur so eins


----------



## Hertener (20. April 2008)

@Flatpro:
Sehr schön.  
Zwischendurch noch 'n Hang5 oder 'nen Nosemanual würden dem ganzen etwas mehr Würze verleihen.


----------



## MrFreak (20. April 2008)

video klappt und ist sehr geil


----------



## ZoMa (20. April 2008)

Ich wwind den Clip irgendwie urst langweilig.. Die Art zu Filmen, die Trickausführung etc. Ach ja und Indian Giver alarm..


----------



## Flatpro (21. April 2008)

die große frage ist ja wo du den indian giver herbekommst


----------



## derFisch (21. April 2008)

find auch keinen.
schönes video! gefällt mir!


----------



## Lizard.King (21. April 2008)

allein der icepick genügt mir


----------



## Kroni (24. April 2008)

Zwar nur in ner Bank, aber das Bild is tight find ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (25. April 2008)

> aber das Bild is tight...


...neee, dunkel.


----------



## P.2^^ (25. April 2008)

Kroni schrieb:


> Nur in ner Bank [...]







Den hier krieg ich aus der Quarter einfach nicht höher, ist meiner Meinung nach auch ziemlich flach das Ding...


----------



## derFisch (25. April 2008)

zieh doch die beine noch an. dann kriegste son halben meter mehr hin.


----------



## P.2^^ (25. April 2008)

Okay danke... Schaun mer mal


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (27. April 2008)

Mal was von mir. Aber zu spät abgedrückt!


----------



## Hertener (27. April 2008)

Weiß grad gar nicht was Du hast; passt doch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (28. April 2008)

gif draus machen xD


----------



## rLr (28. April 2008)

bewegte bilder von nem kumpel und mir:
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=33230051


----------



## Son (28. April 2008)

schön!!


----------



## Flatpro (30. April 2008)

langsam glaube ich wirklich, dasss tw der neue barspin ist... gut gemacht


----------



## der Digge (30. April 2008)

Flatpro schrieb:


> langsam glaube ich wirklich, dasss tw der neue barspin ist... gut gemacht



kann sein, ich kann zumindest beides nich richtig mit fangen


----------



## RISE (4. Mai 2008)

Ok, ich lege die Messlatte wieder etwas tiefer. Gestern beim Steven Hamilton spielen... Ein anderes Gap kommt noch, welches dann auch fototechnisch schicker aussehen dürfte.


----------



## lightmetal (4. Mai 2008)

Tolle Bildankündigung. Das nächste mal bitte mit 180.


----------



## .nOx (4. Mai 2008)

rLr schrieb:


> bewegte bilder von nem kumpel und mir:
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=33230051



geil, wie heißt denn das lied


----------



## L_AIR (5. Mai 2008)

Flatpro schrieb:


> langsam glaube ich wirklich, dasss tw der neue barspin ist... gut gemacht



 dabei ist der barspin doch der neue crankflip

demnächste heißt es noch: der bikeflip ist der neue tailwhip


----------



## nicusy (5. Mai 2008)

@RISE

die kleinen banks schauen spaßig aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (5. Mai 2008)

Die sehen leider besser aus als sie sind, aber man kann schon was draus machen.


----------



## derFisch (5. Mai 2008)

zum komplett falschen Zeitpunkt abgedrückt - der war noch ganz ran- und rumgezogen - aber schaut her, ich hab ein rotes shirt!





und mirs tierisch langweilig


----------



## RISE (5. Mai 2008)

Dennoch gutes Bild, gute Höhe und guter Trick.


----------



## rider is (5. Mai 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> gute Höhe


woher weißt du das, warst dabei? der is bis in 1.Stock (Etage) gesprungen und den kollegen über die schulter


----------



## agent_steed (6. Mai 2008)

der war gut!!


----------



## Flatpro (6. Mai 2008)

schön gemacht!


----------



## Flatpro (6. Mai 2008)

solln wa sonntag mal nach ms innen outdoorpark?


----------



## derFisch (6. Mai 2008)

danke.
bin das ganze we in urlaub. danach aber gerne! müsstest ja auch freihaben jetz?!


----------



## nicusy (6. Mai 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (7. Mai 2008)

jo, ich hab immer frei... am 20. is letzte prüfung, also is nächste woche ersma schlecht, da bin ich am lernen aber dananch quasi immer... unter der wochen hab ich nur kein auto


----------



## Prunni (10. Mai 2008)

Video vom Wochenende:

http://marcbruenner.blogspot.com/2007/11/ridethemountain-tv.html


----------



## lennarth (10. Mai 2008)

gute gute sache!
Ich glaub ich sollte wirklich mal da hinkommen..


----------



## CH&#1071;IS (10. Mai 2008)

derFisch schrieb:


> ...aber schaut her, ich hab ein rotes shirt!...


 ich auch!



Tabletop/Invert/Flatty


----------



## lightmetal (11. Mai 2008)




----------



## UrbanJumper (11. Mai 2008)

wenn schon mit fotostudio ausrüstung, dann auch schärfer bitte. hat aber auch so etwas! gut gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (11. Mai 2008)

Mir gefiel es gerade mit der mangelnden Schärfe mehr.


----------



## Marzokka (11. Mai 2008)

Prunni schrieb:


> Video vom Wochenende:
> 
> http://marcbruenner.blogspot.com/2007/11/ridethemountain-tv.html



Sehr schön gemacht! Top


----------



## l0st (11. Mai 2008)

Blub


----------



## Flatpro (12. Mai 2008)

sodale, gestern in muenster gewesen, viel spass!

http://vimeo.com/1005132


----------



## gmozi (12. Mai 2008)

Joa GEIL!


----------



## paule_p2 (12. Mai 2008)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Mir gefiel es gerade mit der mangelnden Schärfe mehr.



naja schärfe muss scho sein.


----------



## Son (12. Mai 2008)

ich finds auch so scharf


----------



## paule_p2 (12. Mai 2008)

das ich hier auch mal wieder was poste... bin zwar nur hinter der camera tätig gewesen aber mirs grad langweilig, deshalb post ichs.


----------



## chrische (13. Mai 2008)

Die beiden sind mal echt geil geworden!


----------



## Pulle666 (13. Mai 2008)

richtig geil
hat der 4cm tunnel oder so?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (13. Mai 2008)

Schicke Bilder, aber durch die Ohren kann ja auch wirklich n Güterzug durchfahren.


----------



## paule_p2 (15. Mai 2008)

wir warn heut ma in darmstadt








und noch hinter der kamera (Fahrer: Timo Mrukwia)
















das letzte is leider bissel arg hot und meistens ging mal wieder nur einer von 2 blitzen daher die schatten im gesicht.


----------



## AVE (15. Mai 2008)

video: http://blip.tv/file/829777


----------



## AVE (18. Mai 2008)

nomml eins
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4220117


----------



## .nOx (18. Mai 2008)

ganz große klasse beides.


----------



## lightmetal (18. Mai 2008)

Großes Kino.


----------



## Vollblutbiker (19. Mai 2008)

luc-e grind in schön monnem


----------



## trialbock (19. Mai 2008)

ich war auf der suchen nach nem neuem trialbike und hab das gefunde ! 
http://forums.motivemag.com/zerothread?cmd=print&id=1312801
Ne mega lange Forum seite mit BMX PICS( und VW autos )

Viel spass beim guggn


----------



## .nOx (19. Mai 2008)

@vollblutbiker: klasse bild, aber sah das rad letztens nicht noch anders aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (19. Mai 2008)

Super Aktion und schönes Bild + schicke Hosen und Schuhe


----------



## Dapperillo (19. Mai 2008)

Kein super tolles Bild, war aber ne geile situation


----------



## lightmetal (19. Mai 2008)

Vollblutbiker schrieb:


> luc-e grind in schön monnem



Ist ein Zitat wert. Astreiner Trick. Könnte man mal üben...


----------



## Agent Schmidt (19. Mai 2008)

Vollblutbiker schrieb:


> luc-e grind in schÃ¶n monnem



â¥ geiles bild
die grindguards haste selbst gemacht nich?


----------



## Lizard.King (19. Mai 2008)

ave alta du fährst echt übel sahnig aber die mukke is ja ma Ectasytechno pur


----------



## gmozi (20. Mai 2008)

Nachdem nun endlich das blöde FlashPlugIn hier wieder lüppt ...
Nice Vids Ave! BH Whip sieht echt gut aus und die Musik im 1. Vid ist auch ok. Mal was anderes als der übliche Scheiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (20. Mai 2008)

ich post das gif mal stellvertretend für den vbb, da sein internet im moment nicht geht.

luc-e to smith vom selben tag wie oben.


----------



## Son (21. Mai 2008)

sahnig


----------



## RISE (21. Mai 2008)

Sahnig mit Kirsche oben drauf.


----------



## lightmetal (21. Mai 2008)

Piemontkirsche... auch wenn es dir garnicht gibt.


----------



## derFisch (24. Mai 2008)

stock ausweichen



rasen ausweichen


----------



## Hertener (24. Mai 2008)

flieeescha!


----------



## dangerous.dan1 (24. Mai 2008)




----------



## RISE (24. Mai 2008)

Ihr seid Hengste.


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (26. Mai 2008)

soo hier mal ein tt von mir
muss noch ein wenig üben


----------



## L_AIR (28. Mai 2008)

mein 2ter (und erster aufgenommener) footjamwhip, cam stand eh schon bereit . . .

http://a804.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/10/l_0cf347d92328e6aca9b92dee62bb0473.gif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (28. Mai 2008)

Yo, chic - und nun noch einmal in'ner Bank. 
Im Flat kann man den übrigens auch ohne "Oberrohr-Hopser" machen:
Rollen, rechter Fuss, steht unten, den linken Fuss über das Oberrohr heben, jammen, mit dem rechten Fuss leicht kicken, whipen und mit dem rechten Fuss wieder das Rad am Oberrohr in Empfang nehmen.


----------



## L_AIR (29. Mai 2008)

ich weiß aber das sieht nicht so gut aus  und macht nicht so viel spaß


----------



## Marzokka (29. Mai 2008)

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind - Footjam Tailwhip


----------



## chrische (30. Mai 2008)

Passend zu den vorherigen.






90 Grad






Tailtap edit: danke an "lightmetal" weil ich das falsche bild verlinkt habe. Wir haben so viele gemacht und ich erwisch ausgerechnet das falsche


----------



## lightmetal (30. Mai 2008)

Tailtap ohne Füße?


----------



## Stirni (30. Mai 2008)

macht man üblicherweise so


----------



## Bampedi (30. Mai 2008)

Marzokka schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Thema sind - Footjam Tailwhip



wo is der park?


----------



## MasterOfBMX (1. Juni 2008)

DualSlalom1234 schrieb:


> soo hier mal ein tt von mir
> muss noch ein wenig üben



schickes bild. aber ich warte schon seit 3 monate auf meine t-shirts von dem laden, melden sich bei telefon, icq, email & myspace nicht...


----------



## Marzokka (1. Juni 2008)

Bampedi schrieb:


> wo is der park?



Der Park is ganz im Süden Berlins, Teil Lichtenrade, ca 5 Minuten vom S-Bahnhof weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (1. Juni 2008)

ahhh wusst ichs doch, den hab ich ma vom lichtenrader damm aus gesehen...wenn man durchs büchner durchguckt. sehr gut
danke


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (2. Juni 2008)

@masterofbmx
hmm genau das hab ich auch schon von anderen gehört keine ahnung was bei denen los ist, ich werd sie mal anrufen und nachfragen


----------



## Marzokka (2. Juni 2008)

Bampedi schrieb:


> ahhh wusst ichs doch, den hab ich ma vom lichtenrader damm aus gesehen...wenn man durchs büchner durchguckt. sehr gut
> danke



Ganz genau, das is der Park, kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## gmozi (2. Juni 2008)

DualSlalom1234 schrieb:


> @masterofbmx
> hmm genau das hab ich auch schon von anderen gehört keine ahnung was bei denen los ist, ich werd sie mal anrufen und nachfragen



Gut zu wissen, dann bestell ich da erst mal doch nichts


----------



## HI_VOL (3. Juni 2008)

hm wenn ich mal so auf die parks achte habe ich so das gefühl als hätte FFM ja mal dick abgestunken dagegen unsre 2 parks sind entweder a) mit assi proleten und deren scherben überfüllt oder b) nass ( c: oder auch mit kleinen kinden überfüllt)

sorry das ich das hierdrinn poste war grade son gedankengang Oo


----------



## rider is (4. Juni 2008)

welchen helm fährst du da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrische (5. Juni 2008)

Geht das wieder los.  

guck die Streeter an fährt da auch nur einer mit Helm oder Schonern nein und was die machen ist ja wohl um einiges gefährlicher als so´n Footjam Tailwhip auf ´ner Box.

Aber ich muss zugeben ich das ich trotzdem schon oft überlegt habe mir einen Helm zu kaufen.


----------



## gmozi (5. Juni 2008)

chrische schrieb:


> Geht das wieder los.
> 
> *guck die Streeter an fährt da auch nur einer mit Helm oder Schonern nein und was die machen ist ja wohl um einiges gefährlicher als so´n Footjam Tailwhip auf ´ner Box.*
> 
> Aber ich muss zugeben ich das ich trotzdem schon oft überlegt habe mir einen Helm zu kaufen.



Noch nie nen dümmeres Argument gelesen.
Naja .. Shorts, T-Shirt und ne *Wollmütze* 

Ich kanns ja verstehen, dass diese ständige Diskussion nervt, aber ich halte die tollen Streeter, die endlos krasse Sachen machen, für verdammt hohl in der Birne, wenn sie dabei keinen Helm tragen.
Da gibts wohl auch nichts, was es zu schützen gibt.

Egal wie cool die Videos am Ende aussehen mit den ganzen krassen Sachen ... nen Schädelbruch sieht *nicht* cool aus.


----------



## lightmetal (5. Juni 2008)

Dann setz du doch deinen Helm auf. Wer keinen tragen will trägt halt keinen. Da hilft noch so viel diskutieren in keinem Forum was.

Viel gewese, gehabe und getue um was was mir selber obliegt.


----------



## gmozi (5. Juni 2008)

Ne, da hast Du natürlich schon recht. Es ist jedem selber überlassen, wie er sich schützt.

Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass gerade die Biker, die eine Art Vorbildfunktion inne haben, mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen sollten.

Viel zu oft sehe ich in Videos von diversen Firmen die als Sponsor tätig sind, Fahrer die ohne Helm usw. unterwegs sind. Imo sollten die Sponsoren darauf bestehen, dass in den Vids Schoner getragen werden. Einfach wegen der Vorbildfunktion und der daraus resultierenden Verantwortung gegenüber den Kids, die auch gerne soooo coool sein wollen.

Es ist nicht cool dumm zu sein.

Ihr würdet ja auch nicht irgend eine Partybekanntschaft ohne Gummi poppen, nur weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit sich mit Aids oder sonst was anzustecken eher "gering" ist, oder?!?


----------



## RISE (5. Juni 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Ich kanns ja verstehen, dass diese ständige Diskussion nervt, aber ich halte die tollen Streeter, die endlos krasse Sachen machen, für verdammt hohl in der Birne, wenn sie dabei keinen Helm tragen.



Darin ist sogar viel wahres enthalten. Alle BMXer, die ich bisher so kennengelernt habe waren immer nett und freundlich usw., aber bei vielen von den "super talentierten" hat man den Eindruck, dass außer dem Radfahren nicht viel anderes Knowhow vorhanden. Nach dem Motto: die dümmsten Bauern haben die dicksten Kartoffeln. 

Die Helmdiskussion hatten wir schon, auch wenn es sinnvoll ist, sich zu schützen, bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen. Aber trotzdem gut, dass sich hier nicht gleich gegenseitig mit Ausdrücken beworfen wird wie drüben bei den MTB Leuten.


----------



## chrische (5. Juni 2008)

> Naja .. Shorts, T-Shirt und ne Wollmütze


Toll ich bin mal mit Helm und Schonern vom jemand anderem gefahren und kam überhaupt nicht klar. 
Der Helm war zwar meine Grösse aber irritierte mich so doll, dass ich nicht fahren konnte. 
Noch schlimmer war die kombo aus Knie und Schienbein Schonern ich konnte unsere kleine Dirtline nicht einmal mehr fahren, weil ich mich auf nichts anderes als die Schoner konzentriert habe und zu guter letzt bin ich auch noch fast hingeflogen, ohne Helm und Schoner ist mir das nicht einmal passiert. 
Ich denke wenn man ohne Schoner fährt denn überlegt man überhaupt erstmal ob das klappen könnte bevor man fährt, denn Knochen können dir auch mit Schonern brechen!

Und wer was gegen meine Wollmütze hat bekommt auf die Schnauze  

Aber ich kenne auch die Leute die sogar einen Helm haben aber nicht damit fahren weil sie zu eitel sind den aufzusetzen, wenn ich einen Helm hätte würde ich ihn sicher aufsetzen.
Könnt ihr mir denn einen guten empfehlen? oder sind die alle gleich, also so vom Trage komfort? vielleicht muss man sich ja einfach nur dran gewöhnen so ein Ding aufm Kopf zu haben.

Gruss Christoph


----------



## gmozi (5. Juni 2008)

> Toll ich bin mal mit Helm und Schonern vom jemand anderem gefahren und kam überhaupt nicht klar.
> Der Helm war zwar meine Grösse aber irritierte mich so doll, dass ich nicht fahren konnte.
> Noch schlimmer war die kombo aus Knie und Schienbein Schonern ich konnte unsere kleine Dirtline nicht einmal mehr fahren, weil ich mich auf nichts anderes als die Schoner konzentriert habe und zu guter letzt bin ich auch noch fast hingeflogen, ohne Helm und Schoner ist mir das nicht einmal passiert.
> *Ich denke wenn man ohne Schoner fährt denn überlegt man überhaupt erstmal ob das klappen könnte bevor man fährt, denn Knochen können dir auch mit Schonern brechen!*



Ich kann Dir zum Teil zustimmen, muss Dir aber auch zum Teil widersprechen. Ganz klar ist es gerade am Anfang ein ungewohntes Gefühl mit Schonern/Helm zu fahren. Gute Schoner allerdings sollten einen nicht zu sehr irritieren bzw. in der Bewegungsfreiheit einschränken.

Ich kenne das aber selber, wenn ich mal den FullFace Helm trage. Da ist der Sichtbereich dann doch etwas eingeschränkt im Vergleich zu meiner TSG Schüssel.

Und wie Du es am Ende des Postings richtig erkannt hast, *man muss sich einfach nur dran gewöhnen Helm und Schoner zu tragen*, dann irritieren die einen auch nicht, und dann empfindet man es auch nicht mehr als enorm unbequem, was gute Schoner ja eh nicht sein sollten.

Ich denke, dass man sich *immer* erst mal überlegen sollte ob das Vorhaben umsetzbar ist. Egal ob mit oder ohne Schoner. Und jeder mit ein wenig Grips, sollte sich auch mit Schonern der Risiken bewusst sein, die mit dem Sport zusammenhängen.

Hab nichts gegen Deine Mütze. Steht Dir ja gut .. auch im "Sommer"


----------



## Lizard.King (5. Juni 2008)

ja ist genau dasselbe wie eine armbanduhr oder portmonnaie oder handy ind er tasche...ist gewöhnungssache.

nur bei über 25° C wird der Helm schnell mal nervig..

Empfehlugen gibts hier genügend, musste nur mal die suchfunktion benutzen


----------



## RISE (5. Juni 2008)

Ja, ist gut jetzt.


----------



## Lizard.King (5. Juni 2008)

wie...jetzt schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (5. Juni 2008)

Ja bitte.


----------



## AVE (13. Juni 2008)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4427084/ neu *stolzbin* haha


----------



## Airik (15. Juni 2008)

AVE schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4427084/ neu *stolzbin* haha



ich hasse dich


----------



## gmozi (16. Juni 2008)

AVE schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4427084/ neu *stolzbin* haha



Darfst Du auch sein!! Echt coole Aktion!

Ich freu mich für Dich


----------



## Son (16. Juni 2008)

schönes ding!


----------



## lightmetal (22. Juni 2008)




----------



## P.2^^ (22. Juni 2008)

Und ich hab mich schon gefragt wo alöx hin ist...


----------



## gmozi (22. Juni 2008)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass es 2 Rails sind mit nem schmalen Brett dazwischen?
Ist nen richtig cooles Rail und nen schönes Bild


----------



## lightmetal (22. Juni 2008)

Ja Doppelrail mit Holz dazwischen... macht Spass. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (22. Juni 2008)

to manual bitte


----------



## lightmetal (22. Juni 2008)

Geht auch 180 oder 360 off, so als Alternative?


----------



## P.2^^ (23. Juni 2008)

könnte man in erwägung ziehen


----------



## RISE (23. Juni 2008)

Overcrooked!


----------



## lightmetal (23. Juni 2008)

Das halt ich mal für eine richtig gute Idee... 4 Pegs sind aber schonwieder Trendgerecht oder? Oder für das eine Foto das VR umdrehen... Dienstag vielleicht.


----------



## .nOx (23. Juni 2008)

nee mit x-up, so mus das sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (23. Juni 2008)

alöx ist ja garnicht gestorben


----------



## .nOx (23. Juni 2008)

kla gibts den noch, nur nicht mehr hier


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (23. Juni 2008)

Kann zwar net mithalten aber ich mags!


----------



## lightmetal (23. Juni 2008)

Welcher Penner hatte die Idee mit dem Overcrooked? Wie zur Hölle kommt man da wieder raus ohne sich sein Unterrohr einzudrücken? 

X-Ups sind cool... und voll in Vergessenheit geraten.


----------



## Hertener (23. Juni 2008)

> Welcher Penner hatte die Idee mit dem Overcrooked?


RISE war's! RISE war's!


----------



## RISE (23. Juni 2008)

Hehe. Ja, für overcrooked Grinds brauchst du schon einen Rahmen, bei dem auch das Unterrohr hält. Mutiny Nocturnal z.B. Dagegen ist ein Orange 222 (oder was da auch immer aktuell ist) nichts gegen. Wenigstens hast dus probiert.
Ich musste heute auch wieder feststellen, dass Bunnyhop Tailwhips schwerer sind als sie aussehen.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (23. Juni 2008)

Ja habs letztens auch in de zwanzig gelesehn im Interview
welchen Trick man machn muss bis man ein mann ist xD 
irgend einer hat Xup gemeint ^^ mal wieder ausprobieren^^


----------



## lightmetal (23. Juni 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Hehe. Ja, für overcrooked Grinds brauchst du schon einen Rahmen, bei dem auch das Unterrohr hält. Mutiny Nocturnal z.B. Dagegen ist ein Orange 222 (oder was da auch immer aktuell ist) nichts gegen. Wenigstens hast dus probiert.
> Ich musste heute auch wieder feststellen, dass Bunnyhop Tailwhips schwerer sind als sie aussehen.



Naja Overcrookeds gabs schon weit vor Verstärkungen und Fit S3.5 oder Sunday Rahmen... wird schon gehen. Das Bild kommt, versprochen. Besser noch Video, weils mich total reizt.


----------



## .nOx (23. Juni 2008)

uhhh ich bin gespannt


----------



## gmozi (24. Juni 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Hehe. Ja, für overcrooked Grinds brauchst du schon einen Rahmen, bei dem auch das Unterrohr hält. Mutiny Nocturnal z.B. Dagegen ist ein Orange 222 (oder was da auch immer aktuell ist) nichts gegen. Wenigstens hast dus probiert.
> *Ich musste heute auch wieder feststellen, dass Bunnyhop Tailwhips schwerer sind als sie aussehen*.



Hehe, ja da kenne ich auch was von. Die sehen bei manchen sooo fluffig aus, dass man denkt: Kann ja gar nicht sooo schwer sein. Und dann probiert man mal 20 Stück und freut sich wenn das Rad überhaupt mal ganz rum kommt bevor man selber aufm Arsch sitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (27. Juni 2008)

so ma was neues von mir


----------



## Kroni (9. Juli 2008)




----------



## L_AIR (9. Juli 2008)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=37966019
und 
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=37883260


----------



## Stephan_Peters (9. Juli 2008)

@ udo: wo isn das??schöne aktion!


----------



## Benh00re (9. Juli 2008)

joooo


----------



## paule_p2 (10. Juli 2008)

endlich gestanden


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (10. Juli 2008)

hübsch - schöner spot, schöner trick, schönes bild


----------



## Hertener (10. Juli 2008)

jepp - schönes Hemd, schönes Stirnband, schöne Schuhe

Aber wat hasst'e denn da am linken Handgelenk?


----------



## paule_p2 (10. Juli 2008)

dankeschön



das lilane is noch das bändchen von den masters, hab da ne wette über 2 kästen bier mit 2 freunden laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (10. Juli 2008)

bitte neues bild vom rad!wills ma mit director sehn 

action is nais,bild is geil gemacht und spot sieht gut aus!


----------



## RISE (10. Juli 2008)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> dankeschön
> 
> 
> 
> das lilane is noch das bändchen von den masters, hab da ne wette über 2 kästen bier mit 2 freunden laufen



Schon verloren, niemand hält dich für Daniel Dhers.

Aber Bild und Aktion sind schick, ich hoffe ja, dass ich diesen doofen Trick nun auch endlich mal schaffe.


----------



## fashizzel (11. Juli 2008)

das schlimme an dem trick ist, wenn du ihn mal kannst, musst du jeden 2. tag raus gehen und ihn machen. tust du das nicht, verlernst du ihn wieder und brauchst wieder 20 versuche bis er wieder passt. da ist jede prüfungszeit ein dorn im footjamtailwhipauge.


----------



## RISE (11. Juli 2008)

Ja, wem sagst du das. Ich habe mir vermutlich selbst bis Mitte August eine Pause verordnet... Uni geht eben doch vor.


----------



## paule_p2 (11. Juli 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Schon verloren, niemand hält dich für Daniel Dhers.
> 
> Aber Bild und Aktion sind schick, ich hoffe ja, dass ich diesen doofen Trick nun auch endlich mal schaffe.



ich bin auch froh das mich niemand für daniel dhers hält.


----------



## lennarth (11. Juli 2008)

stimmt der ist hässlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (11. Juli 2008)

quatsch..


----------



## paule_p2 (11. Juli 2008)

dafür hat er verdammt viel spass beim radfahrn... der kerl war bei den masters einfach am dauergrinsen


----------



## RISE (11. Juli 2008)

Sieht für mich eher nach einem angestrengten "wie viele Whips schaff ich wohl diesmal"-Blick aus.  Aber es stimmt, einige haben echt Spaß an der Sache. Chris Doyle hat ja auch permanent gute Laune.


----------



## Lizard.King (11. Juli 2008)

haha genial das foto 

der typ is auf jeden fall ein unikat


----------



## paule_p2 (11. Juli 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Sieht für mich eher nach einem angestrengten "wie viele Whips schaff ich wohl diesmal"-Blick aus.  Aber es stimmt, einige haben echt Spaß an der Sache. Chris Doyle hat ja auch permanent gute Laune.



chris doyle macht mir angst, ich glaub der kerl is verrückt.


----------



## lennarth (12. Juli 2008)

genau dieses grinsen..alter ist daniel dhers hässlich!


----------



## terrible (12. Juli 2008)

da hast recht mit doyle.auf der wm 2004 hatte der immer ein grinsen im gesicht so einer ist glaub ich auch schwiegermutters liebling.aber wer auch immer ein grinsen im gesicht hat ist der morgan wade.selbst auf der wm 2006 in prag wo er 20mal hinter einander wall ride to flair probiert hat und er bei jedem versuch so richtig heftig den boden geküsst hat,stand er auf grinste und prbierte es nochmal! der typ macht mir angst!


----------



## lightmetal (12. Juli 2008)

Die Fressen eine Stiege Painkiller vor dem Fahren und dann gehts los. Nacher werden dann Knochen geflickt...


----------



## Lizard.King (12. Juli 2008)

Stiege?
In Bonn kennt man keine Stiege....ossiwort?


aber die überleitung von dhers aus morgan wade fandich jetzt schon gut








ICH LASS JE>TZT HIER MA MEINEN FRUST RAUS ******** ES REGNET SCHON WIEDER


----------



## lightmetal (12. Juli 2008)

Dann fressen die eben eine Packung Painkiller... Regen? Ist dass das Zeug was seit Montag jeden Tag hier runterkommt?

Ich muss bei dem Typ immer an Special Officer Doofy denken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (12. Juli 2008)

die vertragen nur des deutsche bzw. europäische bier nicht und nehmen immer paar fässer mit nach hause.da sag ich nur jay miron wm 2004.der war im mini finale mal richtig voll und ist abgegangen ohne ende


----------



## RISE (12. Juli 2008)

Und wollte er nicht irgendwann im Suff noch sein Rad verkaufen?


----------



## derFisch (12. Juli 2008)

die stadt baut bunnyhopübungsanlagen
ich übe




und mir is langweilig


----------



## chrische (12. Juli 2008)

cool wie hoch war das?


----------



## derFisch (12. Juli 2008)

uff, is nich soo hoch. würd das jetz auf 80cm schätzen?! 
da geht mehr, allerdings nich immer konstant, von daher is das ganz in Ordnung find ich

aber danke


----------



## derFisch (14. Juli 2008)

selbstauslöser und timing wie ein fuchs


----------



## P.2^^ (14. Juli 2008)

Schön hoch!


----------



## lightmetal (14. Juli 2008)

Wieviel Ausschuss? 

Selbstauslöserfotos machen Spass.


----------



## derFisch (14. Juli 2008)

gefühlte tausend Bilder 
dafür bin ich jetz mächtig zufrieden mit dem bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P.2^^ (15. Juli 2008)

Heute Abend bisschen im Skatepark gewesen


----------



## Stirni (16. Juli 2008)

sehr gut!


----------



## Stephan_Peters (16. Juli 2008)

nich die derbste aktion,finds trotzdem ganz cool


----------



## lennarth (16. Juli 2008)

das bild ist endgeil
ich weiß blos nicht wieso


----------



## L_AIR (16. Juli 2008)

wegen den farben und lichtverläufen


----------



## RISE (16. Juli 2008)

Freund von mir auf dem Rad, ich experimentierfreudig am Fotoapparat. Nichts dolles, aber was solls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan_Peters (16. Juli 2008)

finds cool


----------



## Cache (16. Juli 2008)

Jo ham heut vo nem kumpel neuen blitz getestet!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/139946

fahrer bin ich^^
habt irgendwer erfahrungen mit solchen blitzen???


----------



## thommi00 (19. Juli 2008)

2ter übungs tag 


und ein videoo

http://vimeo.com/1365771


----------



## derFisch (19. Juli 2008)

häng dich mehr rein. dann kommste steiler und bleibst auch an der wand.


----------



## thommi00 (19. Juli 2008)

derFisch schrieb:


> häng dich mehr rein. dann kommste steiler und bleibst auch an der wand.



jo danke ,nächstes mal ausprobieren


----------



## nicusy (22. Juli 2008)

fahrer: ich
Bild: manu




fahrer: manu
Bild: ich




fahrer: manu
Bild: ich

paar kritische äußerungen bitte, auch über die fotos bitte 
grüße
nici


----------



## skavengerbiker (22. Juli 2008)

Sind fett geworden. Schuhe gefallen mir auch


----------



## man1x (22. Juli 2008)

2. bild???
denk ma alley oop dings oder? ( bild von vorne würd mich mainteressieren in dem man dann die höhe richtig sihet weil so sihets verdammt hoch aus)

tailwhip gestanden?

zu den bildern
eigentlich schick aber leicht unscharf würd ich sagen...


----------



## rLr (22. Juli 2008)

Ich endlich mit Footjam:


----------



## nicusy (23. Juli 2008)

@ man1x

ja der tailwhip is gestanden, und mit der unschärfe da haste recht, sind auch bisher schlecht bearbeitet und beschissen kompriemiert

hier hab ich noch eins von vorne... is echt sau hoch! der kerl boostet sich aus dem flachen amsprung sowas von raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1x (23. Juli 2008)

wtf

is ja ma verdammt hoch!


----------



## wannabe (23. Juli 2008)

echt dufte


----------



## rchrdkrnr (24. Juli 2008)




----------



## wannabe (24. Juli 2008)

wie lange hast du gebraucht den so zu stehen?


----------



## l0st (24. Juli 2008)

was ist da alles kaputt?


----------



## RISE (24. Juli 2008)

Und was sollte es werden? Footplant Treppe runter?  Gute Besserung!


----------



## terrible (24. Juli 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Und wollte er nicht irgendwann im Suff noch sein Rad verkaufen?



glaub schon,haben nicht alles mitbekommen weil wir von den finnen die mehrere einkaufswagen voll mit alk abgelengt wurden!die waren der hammer! da muß glatt an taj denken beim best trick contest in der mini,sei mißlungner tree tap.au backe.hast du den gesehen?warst du auch dort,rise?


----------



## RISE (24. Juli 2008)

Nur in Freedom... War nur 2005 und 06 bei den Masters.


----------



## rchrdkrnr (24. Juli 2008)

manual to 180 von einer anderen treppe weit entfernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (24. Juli 2008)

wo ist denn eigentlich die nächste wm?gibt es überhaupt noch eine? hab seit 2006er wm in prag keine infos mehr!


----------



## rchrdkrnr (25. Juli 2008)




----------



## paule_p2 (25. Juli 2008)

terrible schrieb:


> wo ist denn eigentlich die nächste wm?gibt es überhaupt noch eine? hab seit 2006er wm in prag keine infos mehr!



nächste wm? 1-3 Aug im Mellowpark und ich komm ums verrecken net hin


----------



## ChristophK (25. Juli 2008)

> nächste wm? 1-3 Aug im Mellowpark



nein


----------



## RISE (25. Juli 2008)

Im Mellowpark ist DM und Mr. Richard Hamilton sollte öfter Bilder posten.


----------



## muchalutcha (25. Juli 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Im Mellowpark ist DM und Mr. Richard Hamilton sollte öfter Bilder posten.



Ohja. Bitte! Mehr Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (25. Juli 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Im Mellowpark ist DM und Mr. Richard Hamilton sollte öfter Bilder posten.



DM, WM, war schon spät.


----------



## nicusy (29. Juli 2008)

endlich gehen sie einigermaßen!


----------



## RISE (29. Juli 2008)

Schöner Trick. War dein Rad bei der Farbberatung für die Dame ab 50?


----------



## nicusy (29. Juli 2008)

is nicht mein rad, is von nem freund... meins hatte nen platten
aber thx


----------



## dangerous.dan1 (30. Juli 2008)

vom southridejam (höhe ca. 107cm)



pic by andy schwarzkopf


----------



## RISE (30. Juli 2008)

Geht ab!


----------



## derFisch (30. Juli 2008)

spitzä


----------



## dangerous.dan1 (30. Juli 2008)

danke danke


----------



## paule_p2 (30. Juli 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Geht ab!



seh ich auch so, höhe und bild kann man echt gelten lassen.


----------



## Benh00re (30. Juli 2008)

endkrasse aktion digger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (30. Juli 2008)

Sautight!


----------



## lennarth (31. Juli 2008)

verdammt ist das hoch.
respekt!


----------



## dangerous.dan1 (31. Juli 2008)

danke @ all


----------



## derFisch (3. August 2008)

der Flachmann


----------



## MrFreak (4. August 2008)

feine sache


----------



## lightmetal (4. August 2008)

Sautight!


----------



## lennarth (4. August 2008)

sehr schön


----------



## gmozi (4. August 2008)

Echt super Bilder die beiden letzten! Der Bunny ist einfach fett! Respekt!

Beim Double Peg Grind sehe ich das richtig, dass das "Rail" leicht bergab geht?
Würde mich einfach mal interessieren wie gut man das anspringen kann, da ja auch nen Schild im Weg steht.


----------



## Flatpro (4. August 2008)

ja, das geht bergab...anspringen is ok, nur das druafbleiebn und die  anwohner nerven ein wenig....ich muss da unbedingt nochmal hin. vll mal icepick, das wäre ja schon schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (5. August 2008)

ja, aber unbedingt to rail-manual mit 180-off


----------



## derFisch (5. August 2008)

Dinslaken is die sympathischste Stadt Deutschlands. Solange du da keinen Lärm machst, Sport treibst, frecherweise die Luft wegatmest oder sonst durch deine Anwesenheit zur allgemeinen Belästigung beiträgst, wirst du da nie Ärger haben.


----------



## terrible (6. August 2008)

oder trippel noch nen fussball dabei dann finden die anwohner es bestrimmt auch klasse da ja deutschland ne fussball nation ist


----------



## Flatpro (9. August 2008)

war heute in köln n bisschen radeln, bittesehr:

http://vimeo.com/1497815


----------



## P.2^^ (9. August 2008)

Oha, der Manual to whip ist besonders krass...
Schönes Video!


----------



## lightmetal (9. August 2008)

Der Flachmann beeindruckt mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent Schmidt (10. August 2008)

Nich so krasse Action wie über mir aber auf den Spaß kommts an


----------



## derFisch (10. August 2008)

wie geil!


----------



## Hertener (10. August 2008)

zu dem Film:
Wo andere ein Jahresabo für die freedom haben, hat der Junge ein Jahresabo für die Skills. Unverschämt! 

zum dem Lawnmower:
Auch schön.


----------



## AVE (13. August 2008)




----------



## AVE (13. August 2008)

dopplschitt...


----------



## Hertener (13. August 2008)

flieeeescha....


----------



## Stirni (13. August 2008)

Einmal sauber enthauptet:




Tabletop:








Edith's TT nich zu vergessen:






Das sind nur die digicam bilder...wenn der andere schorsch der mit im urlaub war,mal on wär,hätt ich noch paar mehr und bessere 
War jetz im in den Ferien auf Borkum wo diese inseljumpbox stand


----------



## AVE (14. August 2008)

was für tabletop ?


----------



## Stirni (14. August 2008)

sagen wir mal anfangsstadium bzw. versuche


----------



## Bampedi (14. August 2008)

lüg doch jetz nich, pro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (14. August 2008)

hör auf mich zu mobben :'(


----------



## Bampedi (14. August 2008)

würd ich nie machen, schatz.


----------



## gmozi (14. August 2008)

@ Stirni Beine weiter anziehen, dann bekommste das Rad auch weiter gedreht ;-)

Sieht aber schon jut aus.


----------



## Stirni (14. August 2008)

danke  ja bins immer am versuchen und versuchen aber geht immer stück für stück  fahre ja grad mal seit 3 wochen wieder


----------



## AVE (15. August 2008)

http://www.vimeo.com/1534322
von gestern


----------



## .nOx (15. August 2008)

großes kino


----------



## gmozi (16. August 2008)

AVE schrieb:


> http://www.vimeo.com/1534322
> von gestern



Action ist echt gut, die Musik gefällt mir aber kein Stück.


----------



## Flowpen (16. August 2008)

GAnz großes Kino!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (16. August 2008)

einfach abartig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (16. August 2008)

geht echt steil


----------



## Hertener (17. August 2008)

Sach ich doch:

flieeeescha....


----------



## Dirt Kid (17. August 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Sach ich doch:
> 
> flieeeescha....



hier gibts ja kaum bilder 





mein kleiner bruder





ich 360





ich flip





und jetzt 24" dh





bitte mehr bilder 

danke


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (17. August 2008)

Die Dirts sehen aber schmucke aus !

Ist der Park (wo du n 3er machst) in Lo(h)hof?


----------



## Dirt Kid (18. August 2008)

bunnyhopper92 schrieb:


> Die Dirts sehen aber schmucke aus !
> 
> Ist der Park (wo du n 3er machst) in Lo(h)hof?



ja lohhof

dirts am bombenkrater

flip in emmering


----------



## Hertener (18. August 2008)

Ja, da will auch einer hoch hinaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (22. August 2008)

klassiker


----------



## lightmetal (22. August 2008)

tres chic


----------



## RISE (22. August 2008)

Sehr gut. Die Brooklyn Banks sind jetzt in Hockenheim!


----------



## paule_p2 (22. August 2008)

schön wärs, der spot ist in Ludwigshafen.


----------



## D-StreeT (22. August 2008)

Nix besonderes, nur aus Langeweile hochgeladen...


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (24. August 2008)

Klick mich
Was kleines von heute( alles chainless).


----------



## wannabe (24. August 2008)

not found


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (24. August 2008)

so hier ist es: Klick mich


----------



## wannabe (24. August 2008)

ein bisschen 180 lastig


----------



## Kroni (24. August 2008)

Mailand:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bmxer Fabian (25. August 2008)

wannabe schrieb:


> ein bisschen 180 lastig



War das erst mal das ich chainless gefahren bin


----------



## wannabe (25. August 2008)

ja und? deswegen gehen auch andere tricks, gerrit hats ironischer weise richtig gesagt, du hast alles rausgeholt aus deiner chainlessfahrt


----------



## Kroni (26. August 2008)

Mehr Italien:








Und mehr Street:





180:


----------



## Aceface (26. August 2008)

geiler Park da in Mailand Kroni....

...und schöne Pics natürlich auch.


----------



## derFisch (11. September 2008)

volle lotte in den gegenhang


----------



## lightmetal (11. September 2008)

Yeeeaha! Baaaaaaaaaaaam!


----------



## nicusy (12. September 2008)

da hat man dann wenigstens nen grund zum flicken

hab noch nen paar bildchen


----------



## Trailst4R (12. September 2008)

das zweite ist super!


----------



## derFisch (12. September 2008)

lustig is, dass der reifen nicht platt war. ganz im gegensatz zu meinen hangelenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (13. September 2008)

Rambofisch!


----------



## Flatpro (15. September 2008)

gut gemacht der fisch


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (16. September 2008)

Ich habs endlich geschafft XD Aufgrund meiner Euphorie muss ich das hier posten.


----------



## paule_p2 (23. September 2008)

vor der kamera






und hinter der kamera


----------



## Flowpen (23. September 2008)

Sehr schicke Bilder!


----------



## RISE (23. September 2008)

Ganz große Klasse, besonders deine Aktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (23. September 2008)

definitiv seeehr sehr gut


----------



## Agent Schmidt (23. September 2008)

Richtig richtig gut. Beide Aktion  H&m Hemd rockt


----------



## gmozi (25. September 2008)

Echt alle drei gute Bilder, wobei mir das Letzte fototechnisch am besten gefällt.

Was für nen "Trick" issen das auf dem 1. Bild?


----------



## paule_p2 (25. September 2008)

jau das 3. gefällt mir auch am besten. und ich denk der trick heißt grizz air.


----------



## lennarth (25. September 2008)

ich hab jetzt nicht so die ahnung,ist das was anderes als ein nacnac?weil daran dachte ich jetzt irgendwie


----------



## Stirni (25. September 2008)

nacnac is so wie ein cancan nur hintenrum dachte ich ?!


----------



## lightmetal (25. September 2008)

Nac Nac ist Motocross.... und vielleicht cool wenn man den über ein 20m Gap macht...


----------



## Marzokka (2. Oktober 2008)




----------



## lightmetal (2. Oktober 2008)

Voll das gute Photo!


----------



## nicusy (3. Oktober 2008)

hammer foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLgOn (3. Oktober 2008)

Hab gestern Nacht auch meine BMX Kollegen mal begleitet und ein bischen mit meiner Kamera rumgespielt. Die Bilder sind ausbaufähig, aber für den Anfang schon ganz gut 

















Vorschläge was ich besser machen kann?


----------



## Deleted 132162 (4. Oktober 2008)

Sehen echt nise aus !
mehr davon  ^^


----------



## paule_p2 (5. Oktober 2008)

war der footjamwhip gestanden? 

Bilder aus Siegen, H-town KnochnsklzZz meets KiCkAsSbTx

Bruno










Tom





Georg







mehr auf meinem Blog


----------



## lennarth (5. Oktober 2008)

alle sehr schön,luc-e und brunos whip sind aber meine favoriten..


----------



## Deleted 132162 (5. Oktober 2008)

ah shit !!
echt super pics !


----------



## MrFreak (5. Oktober 2008)

ohman. die fotos sind super.

die idee mit den treppendrop find ich klasse


----------



## Trailst4R (5. Oktober 2008)

paule wird zum profi fotograf. sehr geiles zeug


----------



## Kiniption (5. Oktober 2008)

jo da schließ ich mich an


----------



## .nOx (5. Oktober 2008)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> paule wird zum profi fotograf. sehr geiles zeug



schau dir erstmal den blog an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (5. Oktober 2008)

"Tom" auf dem 3. Bild sieht aber eeeetwaaaas erschrocken aus


----------



## paule_p2 (5. Oktober 2008)

dankeschön, man tut was man kann für gescheite bilder.


----------



## DirtJumper III (5. Oktober 2008)

tolle bilder.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (5. Oktober 2008)

Deine Bilder sind einfach... woah man 
Du machst echt die geilsten Bilder hier 
Kann man solange angucken...
schon mal überlegt n video zu drehen? 
Würde bestimmt was gutes bei rauskommen...meehr


----------



## nobeleden (6. Oktober 2008)

paule deine bilder sin beste wo gibt, willste nich demnächst nach darmstadt kommen ?






ich irgendwann letzte woche ich weiß leider nich wer das foto gemacht hat


----------



## RISE (6. Oktober 2008)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Deine Bilder sind einfach... woah man
> Du machst echt die geilsten Bilder hier
> Kann man solange angucken...
> schon mal überlegt n video zu drehen?
> Würde bestimmt was gutes bei rauskommen...meehr



Kann ich nur so bestätigen. In Sachen BMX Fotografie ist er hier das Aushängeschild. 
Die Ausleuchtung ist immer sehr sexy und voll auf dem Punkt. Nimmst du eigentlich das 50mm dafür oder was weitwinkeligeres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carretta (6. Oktober 2008)

Ja Bilder von von Paule sind echt der hammer. Sein Blog ist auch fett. Weitermachen.


----------



## derFisch (6. Oktober 2008)

sehr gut!


----------



## paule_p2 (6. Oktober 2008)

nobeleden schrieb:


> paule deine bilder sin beste wo gibt, willste nich demnächst nach darmstadt kommen ?




in darmstadt bin ich bestimmt demnächst mal wieder.



RISE schrieb:


> Kann ich nur so bestätigen. In Sachen BMX Fotografie ist er hier das Aushängeschild.
> Die Ausleuchtung ist immer sehr sexy und voll auf dem Punkt. Nimmst du eigentlich das 50mm dafür oder was weitwinkeligeres?



jetzt werd ich ja richtig rot hier. alles longlens shots. das weitwinkel war ein fehlkauf, das benutzt ich einfach so gut wie nie. werds wohl demnächst verkaufen und mir ein fish oder ein tele zulegen.


----------



## nicusy (7. Oktober 2008)

super fotos paule!
70-200 f2,8 würd ich sagen ;-)


----------



## Agent Schmidt (8. Oktober 2008)

---> http://www.vimeo.com/1781207
Langweile gehabt...Video zum Gif gemacht.


----------



## Kiniption (9. Oktober 2008)

fett
mit welchem Prog. haste das gemacht ?


----------



## gmozi (9. Oktober 2008)

Mit google  Such halt mal nach Avi zu Gif. Da gibts sicher hunderte Programme die das können.


----------



## L_AIR (9. Oktober 2008)

ich hab ne testversoin vom ulead gif animator, dann muss man nur halt zig bildschirmfotos vom video machen, zurechtschneiden und einfügen


----------



## D-StreeT (9. Oktober 2008)

Das geht dann auch mit Photoshop...


----------



## lightmetal (9. Oktober 2008)

Screenshots vom Video gehen am schnellsten mit VLC. Der hat in der Tat ein Schnappschusstool was auch direkt speichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (9. Oktober 2008)

D-StreeT schrieb:


> Das geht dann auch mit Photoshop...



Was ja auch jeder daheim rumliegen hat, da es so günstig ist ...


----------



## D-StreeT (9. Oktober 2008)

Naja...30 Tage Testversion runterladen und schon geht die Sache rund


----------



## Agent Schmidt (9. Oktober 2008)

Windows Movie Maker


----------



## lightmetal (9. Oktober 2008)

D-StreeT schrieb:


> Naja...30 Tage Testversion runterladen und schon geht die Sache rund



Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen. Sauber.


----------



## D-StreeT (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich renne auch gern mit dem Kopf durch die Wand


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (9. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Deleted 132162 (10. Oktober 2008)

schön , aber arsch zeigen is out


----------



## paule_p2 (11. Oktober 2008)

h-town knochnsklzZz in Mannheim

schorsch





ich


----------



## lightmetal (11. Oktober 2008)

Phat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!elf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommi00 (11. Oktober 2008)

richtig fett , leider ist das zweite ein bisschen unscharf


----------



## paule_p2 (11. Oktober 2008)

das 2. war megaunscharf, mein homie hat das scharfstellen verpeilt... das bild is sowas von stark nachgeschärft... aber geht ja eh mehr um die aktion, nen scharfes wird die tage nachgeliefert.


----------



## thommi00 (11. Oktober 2008)

ahh okay ^^ , jez noch den fuß bis zur pobacke anziehen


----------



## derFisch (11. Oktober 2008)

sehr schön. aber bearbeitungstechnisch müsst ihr ja noch einiges lernen!


----------



## D-StreeT (11. Oktober 2008)

Woah saugut, wie machst du das? Hast du schon Photoshop 17 CS 5?


----------



## derFisch (12. Oktober 2008)

kann ich nicht erklären. ist gottgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (12. Oktober 2008)

Sehr geil!!  Also beides


----------



## nicusy (14. Oktober 2008)

hier zwei fotos die ich am we geschossen habe
fahrer: manu
http://www.abload.de/img/manutransferhkback0m4.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/manutransferhktop5ps.jpg


----------



## heup (14. Oktober 2008)

boa...


----------



## Caracal (14. Oktober 2008)

Sehr geil! (Und in Wallpapergröße)


----------



## D-StreeT (14. Oktober 2008)

Schicke Schuhe...


----------



## antistyle (14. Oktober 2008)

HA hab die gleichen schuhe sind aber echt geile bilder


----------



## kadaverfleisch (14. Oktober 2008)

hab da mal ein altes Bild von mir, ist so ca. von 1983, glaube ich:


----------



## D-StreeT (14. Oktober 2008)

Trendlenker^^

Warst wohl sehr Zukunftsorientiert


----------



## kadaverfleisch (14. Oktober 2008)

die Lenker waren damals minimum 8" hoch und gingen bis 10"


----------



## D-StreeT (14. Oktober 2008)

Da waren die Sättel ja auch noch entsprechend hoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (14. Oktober 2008)

is wohl war, wenn du den Lenker eingedreht hast, ist der Griff am Sattel hängengeblieben


----------



## heup (14. Oktober 2008)

@gmozi
bist du das???

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/produc...=4741&osCsid=658e3acba2be59e49bd5baa14095c559


----------



## heup (14. Oktober 2008)

und das müsste alöx sein?!http://www.bikestation-bs.de/produc...=2955&osCsid=658e3acba2be59e49bd5baa14095c559


----------



## D-StreeT (14. Oktober 2008)

Bist ja ein ganz schlauer...


----------



## heup (14. Oktober 2008)

danke danke...


----------



## lennarth (14. Oktober 2008)

ich vermute stark,dass wo alöx drübersteht auch alöx drin ist.
dazu verstehe ich aber nicht,was das jetzt bezweckt hat.naja egal.wann kommt mal wieder ein neues thema von dir?
'eure lieblings fahrradaufkleber'?


----------



## lightmetal (14. Oktober 2008)

Oh mann.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (15. Oktober 2008)

Ziegt her eure Ventilkappen


----------



## RISE (15. Oktober 2008)

Haltet mal lieber eure Ventilklappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (15. Oktober 2008)

genau  ...sonst komm ich noch auf dumme gedanken....


----------



## man1x (18. Oktober 2008)

h-town knochnsklzz *fun* edit

http://vimeo.com/1999527?pg=embed&sec=1999527




http://www.knochnsklzzz.blogspot.com/


----------



## D-StreeT (18. Oktober 2008)

Gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## paule_p2 (18. Oktober 2008)

wenn wir schon bei knochnsklzZz sind

max






georg





ich mit geliehenem Rad







mehr auf meinem Blog und bei KnochnSklzZz


----------



## Mad Force (18. Oktober 2008)

einfach fette Bilder, ich glaub ich muss mal nen paar leute finden, die gescheit fahren und sich von mir knipsen lassen wollen 

gruss mad force


----------



## Agent Schmidt (18. Oktober 2008)

Sei nicht so bescheiden, *das Bild *ist hammer und von dir und mit Gips


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (19. Oktober 2008)

ahwas, der geht noch besser, außerdem ist es nur ne schiene und kein gips.


----------



## RISE (19. Oktober 2008)

Konntest du keine Affenkralle bekommen?


----------



## paule_p2 (20. Oktober 2008)

ne die waren leider alle schon ausverkauft.


----------



## RISE (20. Oktober 2008)

Schade, die hätte gefährlicher ausgesehen. Aber wie immer gute Bilder.


----------



## nicusy (20. Oktober 2008)

zwar nicht nur bmx aber ich hoffe sie gefallen ;-)
fahrer: gotti, goldi
pix: myself


----------



## the agent (21. Oktober 2008)

goddys air is sehr nice!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (21. Oktober 2008)

wo stehn die trails?


----------



## the agent (21. Oktober 2008)

dachau


----------



## Deleted 132162 (22. Oktober 2008)

sehr nise 
hoff ich bekomm das irgendwann auchmal so hin (street/park, nich dirt)


----------



## the agent (26. Oktober 2008)

bewegte bilder  http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=45300621 first try bmx hab i erst seit 3tagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich find den Nohander auf der letzten Seite nicht so schön ...







SO find ich die viel cooler!!


----------



## Stirni (26. Oktober 2008)

suicide nohand


----------



## nicusy (26. Oktober 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Ich find den Nohander auf der letzten Seite nicht so schön ...
> 
> 
> SO find ich die viel cooler!!



mir gehts da genau andersrum


----------



## Agent Schmidt (26. Oktober 2008)

Hat jemand n Bild von so nem Suicider (also gut ausgestreckt etc.) auf 20"?


----------



## derFisch (27. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Jutaro (29. Oktober 2008)

Hab leider nur das bild zZ. Nichts besonderes, nur nen oeden wallride.
Kommen aber bald noch mehr und bessere.

Gruss
jutaro


----------



## gmozi (29. Oktober 2008)

derFisch schrieb:


>





Wann bist denn Du da gewesen?

Ach ja ... sieht natürlich gut aus!  Zumal das ja fast nen TT ins Flat ist  So viel Steigung hat die Bank ja nicht.


----------



## der Digge (29. Oktober 2008)

auf die Bank wär viel zu krass, spiderfisch bounct gegen die Wand


----------



## Jutaro (29. Oktober 2008)

Die bank ist aber neu?!
War anfang des jahres noch nicht da.

Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (29. Oktober 2008)

Wo bistn du da abgesprungen? Ich wär da voll ins Geländer geschossen.


----------



## derFisch (29. Oktober 2008)

danke ersmal, war am Samstag da, die Bank ist tatsächlich was neuer und hätte gerne ein Stück breiter sein dürfen. Ich spring aus der linken oberen Ecke der Quarter, da passt das mit dem Geländer ganz gut.


----------



## gmozi (29. Oktober 2008)

derFisch schrieb:


> danke ersmal, war am Samstag da, die Bank ist tatsächlich was neuer und hätte gerne ein Stück breiter sein dürfen. Ich spring aus der linken oberen Ecke der Quarter, da passt das mit dem Geländer ganz gut.



Schade ... wollte am We eigentlich auch hin, war aber irgendwie zu Ko. 
War es denn voll? In der Woche ist es nämlich nahezu leer könnte man sagen.

Wir haben uns neulich einfach noch son Teil daneben gestellt, dann ging das mit der Breite der Bank eigentlich.


----------



## derFisch (29. Oktober 2008)

war echt nicht allzu voll. war mitm tailwhipäffchen da, der seine lufthoheit weiter ausgebaut hat


----------



## der Digge (30. Oktober 2008)

da bekommt der Begriff "Griptape" ne ganz neue Bedeutung


----------



## the agent (2. November 2008)

action maybe net so der hit aber foto find ich gelungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (2. November 2008)

air oder 360 ?


----------



## thommi00 (2. November 2008)

ich denke mal air oder tranfser


----------



## the agent (2. November 2008)

270er


----------



## Agent Schmidt (2. November 2008)

komisch im Album is es n TT


----------



## the agent (2. November 2008)

komisch im album spring i au net alley oop oda?


----------



## nicusy (3. November 2008)

waren nen bissl filmen heute:

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5401726/Another_day_in_our_life

hoffe es gefällt auch wenns nicht so lang ist
grüße
nici


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (3. November 2008)

ohja sehr, von der musik mal abgesehn - eure rampen schaun sehr rutschig, aber auch spaßig aus


----------



## derFisch (3. November 2008)

echt gut! vor allem der 270er!


----------



## nicusy (4. November 2008)

danke
naja rutschig sind sie nicht so... es sei denn wenn es anfängt kalt zu werden und sich tau auf den rampen bildet... dann sind die tödlich!!


----------



## Deleted 132162 (8. November 2008)

the agent schrieb:


> bewegte bilder http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=45300621 first try bmx hab i erst seit 3tagen...


 
du bist der in grün oda o-O
seit 3 tagen un dann 360 ?
irgendwas läuft da falsch...

ich neis nich wieso, was ich falsch mache..ich hab meins seit nicht ganz knapp 3 wochen..und bekomm den bunnyhop nichtmal hin...obwohl ich üb wien bekloppter...das einzige was ich bis jetzt
daraus gezogen hab, sind übelste schmerzen im handballen...(seit 2 wochen) ...

was mach ich nur falsch, schua mir videos un fotos an, howtos un probier immer wieder, der geht bei mir vielleicht gradmal 5 cm wenn überhaupt...

bin ich zu dumm, oda was is das problem ?! *seufz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepdirtclean (8. November 2008)

ich glaube er meinte first try mit dem bmx. den 360 konnte er schon bestimmt davor. aber dass du nach 3 wochen nicht mal nen 5cm bh hinkriegst, das ist schon schräg.naja, was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.viel spaß beim üben


----------



## Agent Schmidt (8. November 2008)

den 3er im Flat kreig ich auch hin...
Nie geübt vorhin vorm Haus 5Minuten war er drin jetzt noch weitre drehn und weniger tappen und soo


----------



## Deleted 132162 (8. November 2008)

keepdirtclean schrieb:


> ich glaube er meinte first try mit dem bmx. den 360 konnte er schon bestimmt davor. aber dass du nach 3 wochen nicht mal nen 5cm bh hinkriegst, das ist schon schräg.naja, was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.viel spaß beim üben


 
ich hab ja nich jeden tag geübt und auch nicht immer nen bunny, sondern auch n bissl flatland usw... eigendlich pack ich ihn auch 10 -15 cm...hab mir 5 n bissl meinen missmut sprechen lassen...aba das is trotzdem irgendwoe doof...naja...ich weis das kommt ja nich von heut auf morgen, aber irgendwie schaff ichs nich...
ich kann ja nicht jeden tag üben, muss ja auch arbeiten, und wetter war auch nich immer gut...
aber ich weis nich was ich falsch mach...


----------



## Agent Schmidt (8. November 2008)

Du musst pumpen gehn!


----------



## thommi00 (8. November 2008)

also ich war noch nie pumpen? und kann jetzt nen bunnyhop von 80 cm


----------



## Agent Schmidt (8. November 2008)

Das war ironie Einfach üben üben üben und vllt n Gegenstand hinlegen und dann immer langsam größer werden


----------



## thommi00 (8. November 2008)

okay  , hab ich /mach ich auch immer.


----------



## lennarth (8. November 2008)

ich komm jetzt aber irgendwie auch nicht höher als ca. 85,mach ich wat falsch?will aaron ross werden


----------



## keepdirtclean (8. November 2008)

@agentschmidt: ja ein 270er und rest getappt ist auch nicht zu vergleichen mit einem 360 bh. die letzten 90° sind das schwerste. hab mir den auch so dumm angeeignet und dann hat es ne weile gedauert den ausbalanciert mit beiden rädern gleichzeitig zu landen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132162 (9. November 2008)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> ich komm jetzt aber irgendwie auch nicht höher als ca. 85,mach ich wat falsch?will aaron ross werden


 
pffff....wär schön wenn ich so hoch kommen würde XD

wie lang fährst du denn schon ?
mfg


----------



## lennarth (9. November 2008)

böh keine ahnung.ist bei mir so verschwommen weil ich tausend räder gleichzeitig benutzt hab.bmx jetzt vllt nen dreiviertel jahr,und davor so ein komisches dörtbaik.aber zu der zeit konnt ich auch schon bunnyhop


----------



## the agent (9. November 2008)

@also den 3er hop konnte ich schon mitm mtb... 
damit ma mit beiden rädern aufkommt muss man nur beine anziehen und am ende nach vorne lehnen! i hab vllt iwo no n gif von dem 3er hop...


----------



## Deleted 132162 (9. November 2008)

ich glaub deine hose rutscht ^^

btw schöne pics ^^
besonders das zweite ist gut getroffen vom kontrast her usw. top ^^


----------



## Stirni (9. November 2008)

ich finds erste besser


----------



## [email protected] (9. November 2008)

1ste is top. Perspektive find ich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132162 (10. November 2008)

hoff ich kann das auch ma irgendwann, hatte heut erste erfolge beim backwards steamroller sowie manual un nem bunny der höher ist als 15 cm (endlich ^^)


----------



## nicusy (10. November 2008)

erstes gefällt mir von der art des fotos sehr!!!
weiter so 

hier noch n bissl älteres foto...


----------



## the agent (10. November 2008)

der goldi hat aber 6" zu viel drauf


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (10. November 2008)

analschweiß @ second picture - ich hab ja eigentlich nichts gegen enge hosen


----------



## gmozi (11. November 2008)

Ich auch nicht ... zumindest nicht bei Frauen. Dann aber bitte nicht so tief 

Konnte das mit den Hosen noch nie ganz verstehen. Ich meine .. ok eng ist halt im Moment Trend .. aber so tief? Das schränkt doch die Bewegungsfreiheit total! ein.


----------



## lightmetal (11. November 2008)

Eng ist ok. Trägt sich halt einfach gut sofern es nicht so Secondskin ist. Das ist nur noch Opfaaaaaah.  

Aber meine Unterwäsche das geht nur mich und die Frau zu Hause was an.


----------



## the agent (11. November 2008)

hab so n clip gürtel angehabt, der is vorne schon ganz aufgerieben... deswegen war die hose so weit unten... ! 
analschweiß oO noo way ^^


----------



## carretta (11. November 2008)

Von den 2 Bildern sieht das 2te echt Bombe aus.

Hier mal eins von mir von vor 2 wochen.


----------



## gmozi (11. November 2008)

Schöne Halle ... Foto ansich ... naja ... Trick ... halt nen Backflip ...


----------



## Stirni (11. November 2008)

backflip is geil...also der trick an sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (11. November 2008)

Ne find ich gar nicht. Backflip find ich nur in Konbination gut. Nen Backflip allein find ich total langweilig und uninteressant.


----------



## lightmetal (11. November 2008)

Kannste auch vorwärts?


----------



## Agent Schmidt (11. November 2008)

Maximus Respeckt für den Flip   
Und Agent kauf dir bitte n Gürtel oder so dein Album ist voll mit Unterhosen


----------



## carretta (11. November 2008)

Ne vorwärts hab ich noch nicht probiert. werde ihn aber bei nächster gelegenheit mal probieren.


----------



## lennarth (11. November 2008)

ich schick dir post ins krankenhaus.
wenn mal mal jemanden fragt,ders kann.mit was ist denn so ein flip vergleichbar,denn ich denke,das gefühl dafür ist nicht so schwer..kann vörwärts und rückwärtssalti aufm trampolin,soll ich mir ein foampit suchen?
ist halt ein recht spektakulärer trick,was muss man so beachten wenn man das übt und überhaupt..der soll ja garnicht so schwer sein.
wär cool wenn du mal ein bisschen auf mein gefasel antwortest.oder irgendwer anders der mir was zu trampolinen sagen kann.und backflips.


----------



## carretta (11. November 2008)

Also nach dem ich ihn gestanden hab, dachte ich wirklich das er doch nicht so schwer ist. Aber geübt hab ich ihn im foampit und selbst da war es eine überwindung auf dem rad zu bleiben. aber wenn du dich einmal gedreht hast dann drehst du dich immer wieder. wichtig ist nur auf dem rad zu bleiben und das auch bis zum schluss.

Das wichtigste is auch das du halt ruhig bleibst und dich konzentrierst und zum üben würden ich immer foampit oder ne matte vorziehen zwecks überdrehung oder unterdrehung weil das kann übel ins auge gehen.

Also ich kann aufm trampolin auch flips aber ich kann sie auch aufm boden ;-)


----------



## nicusy (12. November 2008)

schick ... nur des nächste mal die box mit aufs foto... dann wirkst 100 mal besser!
den fahrer ohne box wirkt lame!


----------



## muchalutcha (13. November 2008)




----------



## paule_p2 (13. November 2008)

hab mich auch mal wieder auf den drahtesel geschwungen, also eigentlich wie jeden anderen tag auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (13. November 2008)

sehr ansprechend  action und vorallem das mit den schatten der stangen ist geil


----------



## heup (13. November 2008)

ich stell  mir das grad ungemein schwer vor bei paule's pic das beinchen wieder über den rahmen auf die pedale zu setzten...-das noch in einem sprung


----------



## lennarth (13. November 2008)

ich nicht.


----------



## DirtJumper III (13. November 2008)

1A foto


----------



## .nOx (13. November 2008)

heup schrieb:


> ich stell  mir das grad ungemein schwer vor bei paule's pic das beinchen wieder über den rahmen auf die pedale zu setzten...-das noch in einem sprung



hast recht, der trick gestellt damit er krassen internetfame bekommt!


----------



## paule_p2 (13. November 2008)

******* jetzt habt ihr mich aber ertappt... ich geh mich ritzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepdirtclean (14. November 2008)

sick!! geiles foto


----------



## derFisch (14. November 2008)

jo high five!


----------



## lightmetal (14. November 2008)

Bitte auch so hochwertige Bilder vom Ritzen, danke.


----------



## RISE (14. November 2008)

Schönes Bild, schöne Aktion. Mit einem alten S&M Stricker bekommt man den Fuß garantiert nicht übers Oberrohr, der wurde extra dafür gebaut, dass man die Füße am besten gar nicht von den Pedalen nimmt.


----------



## lennarth (14. November 2008)

oder du haust dir deine knie in die fresse.gutes bild,hab ich gestern vergessen


----------



## carretta (15. November 2008)

Ja Bild is ja mal oberhammer!!!


----------



## lennarth (15. November 2008)

von ihm sind die alle so gut


----------



## Agent Schmidt (16. November 2008)

Gott!


----------



## Joppes (16. November 2008)

Das Bild hat richtig Ausdruck! sehr sehr gut


----------



## lennarth (17. November 2008)

paule ist ja sogar in der freedom!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-StreeT (17. November 2008)

Seite?


----------



## lennarth (17. November 2008)

ähm aktuelle freedom,seite 97,peoplesstore werbung.bruno hoffmann,foto tobias paul.neben der softgoods productpage


----------



## D-StreeT (17. November 2008)

Jau das Foto ists aber auch wert!


----------



## lennarth (17. November 2008)

eben drum.


----------



## bikeron (18. November 2008)

lich hab ne frage...wo in darmstadt ist der spot wo der bruno den icepick macht www.knochnsklzzz.blogspot.com   ????


----------



## paule_p2 (18. November 2008)

der spot ist, seitlich, am staatstheater.


----------



## bikeron (18. November 2008)

danke...hinten dran oder was?


----------



## paule_p2 (18. November 2008)

ne, das staatstheater is ja ehr so ein länglicher bau und auf den langen seiten sind dann die curbs, wir waren auf der linken(wenn du von der stadtmauer kommst) seite. fahr halt einfach mal hin, dann wirst du es schon finden.


----------



## bikeron (18. November 2008)

okay danke...ich war bisher nur auf der rechten seite und da gibts halt sowas in der miniausführung...deswegen war ich etwas verwirrt. ich werds schon finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the agent (19. November 2008)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=46774230

ja heute erst "gelernt"


----------



## Agent Schmidt (19. November 2008)

ihh nass  aber schöner 3er  Wann genau bremst du man hört die Bremse so arg


----------



## the agent (19. November 2008)

inna luft hatte angst xD niiicht, kp war vllt nur so reflexershalber! aber danke fürs feedback!


----------



## paule_p2 (23. November 2008)

auch im winter sind wir am produzieren





für mehr das Bild anklicken.


----------



## lennarth (23. November 2008)

luc-e ist am besten.wie immer gut


----------



## the agent (28. November 2008)

baschdl-waschdl und ich ham langeweile 

http://vimeo.com/2370881

video nicht sooo ernst nehmen ham halt nur rumblödelt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (28. November 2008)

ist doch in ordnung.....kopf hoch!


----------



## L_AIR (29. November 2008)

stell ich meins auch moal rein http://www.vimeo.com/2373076


----------



## lennarth (29. November 2008)

find ich gut,hab ich im leichtsinn auch schon geschrieben.


----------



## heup (29. November 2008)

die zipfelmütze rockt!!


----------



## Caracal (29. November 2008)

Und die Musik macht auch Spass.


----------



## specip2 (30. November 2008)

vid is ok aber die musik is ausgelutsch hab ich iwie in zu vielen videos gehört


----------



## Caracal (30. November 2008)

specip2 schrieb:


> vid is ok aber die musik is ausgelutsch hab ich iwie in zu vielen videos gehört



Ich lobe pauschal alles was kein Hüpf-Hop ist.


----------



## Kroni (30. November 2008)

Heut ma bissle radeln gewesen:


----------



## heup (30. November 2008)

alle drei super 
wobei das erste das schlechteste ist und das dritte das beste ....das zweite ist die mitte!


----------



## paule_p2 (30. November 2008)

blitz ausem bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-StreeT (30. November 2008)

Heute Vormittag das warme, wunderbare Wetter genutzt, damit auch Freundin ihr Hobby ( Fotografieren - Nein, sie ist nicht gut, aber ich bin ja auch kein Profi... ) mal weiter üben kann...


----------



## RISE (30. November 2008)

Oh wie warm ist es denn bei euch? Wir haben uns mit 3 Kapuzenjacken noch den Arsch abgefroren...


----------



## D-StreeT (30. November 2008)

Ja, ich hab da auch Shirt - Longsleeve - Shirt an^^

Laut Thermo warens -1°C aber gefühlte +15!! Und so herrlicher Sonnenschein! Das war ein verdammt schöner Tag


----------



## derFisch (30. November 2008)

bei uns isset in der halle kälter als draußen


----------



## RISE (30. November 2008)

Bist du ein Werwolf?  Die Augen...
Aber der Trick ist bestens ausgeführt.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (30. November 2008)

Das blaue Jäckchen vom kroni aufm letzten Bild hab ich in grün  Schööne Bilder


----------



## D-StreeT (30. November 2008)




----------



## derFisch (30. November 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Bist du ein Werwolf?  Die Augen...
> Aber der Trick ist bestens ausgeführt.



 Nachts geh ich auch gern mal jagen ...


----------



## the agent (1. Dezember 2008)

wtf? @ dstreet: gestanden? find ihn da ganz schön hart is ja ne ganz schön schnell ansteigende transition? wo fahrst du noch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepdirtclean (1. Dezember 2008)

@dstreet: nicht schlecht!! aber die fotos sind schrecklich,sorry, aber warum von hinten und so weit weg fotografiert und die kamera ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht so der bringer,ist das ne handycam?


----------



## D-StreeT (1. Dezember 2008)

@ the agent:
Ich find die tranny voll in Ordnung...mach ja auch praktisch nur Flyouts...richtig ins Gras komm ich nur mitm 3er oder sowas...
Und ich fahr eigentlich fast garnicht mehr...bin einfach zu schlecht und find andere Sportarten interessanter...aber sonst so diesen Pool, dann noch die weiße Miniramp und AOK...

@ Keepdirtclean:
Ich hab die Qualität ziemlich stark runtergeschraubt und das Foto verkleinert...
So weit weg, weil ich auch den schönen Himmel im Bild haben wollte und auch den Spot...
Von hinten, damit man sehen kann, was da alles für Dreck und Schnee im Pool lag ( im Whip Foto leider nicht drauf... ) und ich hab das typische "Konzentrationsgrimasse" Syndrom


----------



## paule_p2 (1. Dezember 2008)

D-StreeT schrieb:


> damit auch Freundin ihr Hobby ( Fotografieren - Nein, sie ist nicht gut, aber ich bin ja auch kein Profi... ) mal weiter üben kann...



deine freundin sollte sich mal gedanken über den bildaufbau machen, und versuchen scharfe fotos zu schießen (vorfokusieren, kurze verschlusszeit usw).


----------



## Agent Schmidt (1. Dezember 2008)

D-StreeT schrieb:


> bla
> und find andere Sportarten interessanter...


----------



## lennarth (1. Dezember 2008)

..zu schlecht find ich den whip jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## keepdirtclean (1. Dezember 2008)

D-StreeT schrieb:


> ...und find andere Sportarten interessanter...




was denn genau?
sag bitte nicht dass du jetzt inliner fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (1. Dezember 2008)

Wärs ein Verlust?


----------



## D-StreeT (1. Dezember 2008)

Nein, ich denke, es wäre kein Verlust...

BMX ist halt langweilig.


----------



## paule_p2 (1. Dezember 2008)

es ist wieder zeit für mein lieblings gif


----------



## lightmetal (2. Dezember 2008)

Dann geh bitte, jetzt. Viel Spass beim Opeltunen.


----------



## D-StreeT (2. Dezember 2008)

Hier noch eins...


----------



## keepdirtclean (2. Dezember 2008)

hahahahahahaha,paule hats auf den punkt gebracht,lange nicht mehr so gut gelacht hahahahaha


----------



## nicusy (2. Dezember 2008)

dafür das bmx in deinen augen langweilig is biste aber fleißig am posten!
und ich glaub nicht dass die qualität der bilder unbedingt an dem komprimieren liegt...
deine freundin sollte sich mal was anderes als ne handycamera zulegen... vorher bringts da acuh keine signatur
aber der air is net so schlecht


----------



## Stirni (2. Dezember 2008)

D-StreeT schrieb:


> BMX ist halt langweilig.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (2. Dezember 2008)

Oh mein Gott ich kann nicht glauben was du gerade gesagt hast...


----------



## lennarth (2. Dezember 2008)

..und,spielste jetzt sowas aufregend individuelles wie fußball oder tischtennis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-StreeT (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich kenne keine Handycam, die "Canon EOS 400D" heißt -.-





und ich poste, solange was auffer Platte ist...


----------



## lennarth (2. Dezember 2008)

das bild ist auch besser als die vorigen,der spot sieht auch gut aus.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (2. Dezember 2008)

Also meine Digicam liefert bessere Bilder als die von der Seite davor...
Das Bild hier auf der Seite ist viel besser als die von der Seite davor.
Sag deiner Freundin sie soll sich hier mal etwas umschauen


----------



## .nOx (2. Dezember 2008)

D-StreeT schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine Handycam, die "Canon EOS 400D" heißt -.-



haha
schade um die kamera


----------



## D-StreeT (2. Dezember 2008)

Aha...und wieso?


----------



## l0st (2. Dezember 2008)

na schau mal die bilder an.


----------



## D-StreeT (2. Dezember 2008)

hmmm...mal sehen...scharf...unverpixelt...leider im Schatten...Mensch, was ist denn?
Als ob 1/400 Sek. Belichtung immernoch zu lange ist...


----------



## keepdirtclean (2. Dezember 2008)

@agentschmidt: haha,schleimer


----------



## lennarth (2. Dezember 2008)

recht hat er haber,bei paule ist alles durchweg gut bis sehr sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent Schmidt (2. Dezember 2008)

@keepdirtdirty: 
@Lenny Kravitz: letzteres


----------



## paule_p2 (2. Dezember 2008)

danke für die blumen.


also ich hab auch ne 400d, daran kanns wohl nicht liegen.


----------



## RISE (2. Dezember 2008)

Doch, deine Bilder sind genauso. 

Ah, neue Bilder wären gut, die Diskussion über die anderen Bilder und die Tatsache, dass BMX langweilig ist (was ich im übrigen sogar nachvollziehen kann) werden langsam* langweilig. 

* langsam ist nur Füllwort und heißt: sofort aufhören.


----------



## paule_p2 (2. Dezember 2008)

rise hat recht, also wieder bilder.

da war es noch herbst und "warm"
Bruno mit einem wallride an einem Supermarkt


----------



## Trailst4R (2. Dezember 2008)

wie immer top!


----------



## keepdirtclean (2. Dezember 2008)

oooh,nice! hast schon pics mit der minolta gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (2. Dezember 2008)

bin gerade, also in letzter zeit, dabei den 1. film zu verschießen, aber ich befürchte das da nicht so viel brauchbares dabei sein wird.


----------



## keepdirtclean (2. Dezember 2008)

hab ne zeit lang auch viel analog fotografiert und am ende war echt 80% fürn arsch. die cam war aber auch nicht der bringer. da ist die minolta von dir schon nicht schlecht.was hast du für die bezahlt? lad mal bitte was hoch wenn du was entwickelt hast. momentan machst du die pics mit der 400er eos und einem externen blitz?


----------



## nicusy (3. Dezember 2008)

zwei externe hat er 
des foto ist wie immer super schick!
die weiße ecke is aber auch super zum ausleuchten!


----------



## paule_p2 (3. Dezember 2008)

die minolta hab ich von meinem cousin bekommen und mitlerweile hab ich 3 externe blitze.


----------



## hardchef (4. Dezember 2008)

hey bin neu hier und ich hab mal ne frage ob ein 24ziger nicht zu klein für mich ist weil bin 1,79 sieht das dann doof aus wenn ich damit rum fahre ?danke für jede antwort


----------



## Aceface (4. Dezember 2008)

ist es nicht *******gal wie es aussieht? Haste mal Björn Elvering aufm BMX gesehen? Geschätzte 2 Meter auf nem 20" Kinderrad....sieht auch nicht ******* aus.

Hab Spaß mit deinem Rad und gut ist. Wenn´s dir nur darum geht, ob es ******* aussieht oder nicht, hör auf Rad zu fahren.

Außerdem falsches Unterforum und so...


----------



## keepdirtclean (4. Dezember 2008)

was ist das für ne frage?? wenn du zu doof bist das richtige unterforum zu finden, siehst du auch sicher auf einem "24ziger"(??) doof aus


----------



## bikeron (5. Dezember 2008)

Vierundzwanzig-Ziger ... kann man das essen?


----------



## holmar (6. Dezember 2008)

laut meinem stammchinesen ist das gebratener reis mit huhn süss-sauer. und ja das kann man ganz gut essen


----------



## Prunni (7. Dezember 2008)

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=1323501145799069185

kleiner Clip von gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (7. Dezember 2008)

sehr guter flip!!!


----------



## Prunni (7. Dezember 2008)

war mein erster


----------



## Stirni (7. Dezember 2008)

echt? vorher schon geübt? und wo is die halle?


----------



## heup (7. Dezember 2008)

360er sind aber auch gut!!


----------



## Prunni (7. Dezember 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> echt? vorher schon geübt? und wo is die halle?



Halle ist in Hannover. Bekannt als Yard-Skatehalle.
Die haben ein kleines Foampit, da bin ich ein paar mal rein. Danach hab ich ein großes Brett ins Pit gelegt, wie man im Video sieht und dann halt über die Rampe.


----------



## L_AIR (8. Dezember 2008)

die Halle kann ich nur empfehlen, da gibts alles was das Herz begehrt


----------



## paule_p2 (8. Dezember 2008)

Adventsjam in Aurich












Die Kirch Show gibts noch auf meinem Blog zu sehen


----------



## Flowpen (8. Dezember 2008)

Schaut wie immer sehr nice aus!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (8. Dezember 2008)

der luc e is hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (8. Dezember 2008)

tight jetzt schon am handrail moshen!
haste jetzt nen neuen rahmen?

ach ja bilder wie immer top... aber weißte ja schon!


----------



## paule_p2 (8. Dezember 2008)

rahmen is noch mein alter parkinson, bin nur kurz vor der abfahrt nach aurich nochmal mit der farbdose drüber gegangen.


----------



## keepdirtclean (9. Dezember 2008)

sehr schöne pics!


----------



## nicusy (9. Dezember 2008)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> bin nur kurz vor der abfahrt nach aurich nochmal mit der farbdose drüber gegangen.



dann wollma die karre mal im 20"waffen sehen


----------



## Kroni (13. Dezember 2008)




----------



## paule_p2 (14. Dezember 2008)

für einen blitz ganz ordentlich... aber junge stell den blitz weiter weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (14. Dezember 2008)

ein Meister hat gesprochen  ist das der United Grande Lenker?


----------



## Kroni (14. Dezember 2008)

yo United Grande Lenker.. und mit dem Blitz geht das leider schlecht, das is son billiger, der auf den Blitz von meiner Cam reagiert und wenn er weiter weg steht dann reagiert der Sensor dummerweise nich mehr und ich hab gar kein Blitz mehr.. aber danke alla ich probier ma rum vielleicht geht da ja noch was


----------



## Lizard.King (14. Dezember 2008)

fetter feeble! 
...


----------



## nicusy (14. Dezember 2008)

hier nen paar fotos von gestern in der halle





















faher: gotti und michi

des erste mal in der halle fotos gemacht... deshalb noch ausbaufähig
hoffe aber dass sie trotzdem gefallen


----------



## D-StreeT (14. Dezember 2008)

Beeindruckend!


----------



## Stirni (14. Dezember 2008)

sehr gut !


----------



## Joppes (14. Dezember 2008)

wirklich schön


----------



## keepdirtclean (14. Dezember 2008)

nichts besonderes, heute seit längerem mal wieder bisschen fahren gewesen


----------



## Stirni (14. Dezember 2008)

trotzdem schön 

ich liebe fahrradfahren <3


----------



## Agent Schmidt (14. Dezember 2008)

ich nicht </3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the agent (15. Dezember 2008)

neeein? er wird doch nicht mit dem rad fahren kommt jez bestimmt gleich xD

scheenes foto!! und die aus der halle sowieso, neue box sieht ja ma enorm gegenüber der "kleinen" aus ^^


----------



## nicusy (15. Dezember 2008)

danke
ja die is echt sau groß
zu groß für meinen geschmack^^ aber man muss sie ja nicht springen...


----------



## rLr (17. Dezember 2008)

Vom Samstag aus Ulm!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (17. Dezember 2008)

Sehr gut! Wie ist denn die Halle?


----------



## D-StreeT (17. Dezember 2008)

rappelvoll...zumindest jeden Samstag...


----------



## heup (21. Dezember 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/12149
hehe
http://videos.mtb-news.de/
nochmal hehe(die ersten beiden videos sind die von mir)


----------



## der Digge (21. Dezember 2008)

oh nein ...


----------



## heup (21. Dezember 2008)

wieso???


----------



## heup (21. Dezember 2008)

ich hatte spaß
darum gehts doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (22. Dezember 2008)

tailwhip war fast gestanden..ein zwei tage,dann kannst du den sicher.


----------



## heup (22. Dezember 2008)

soll das ein scherz sein???
wenn nicht ...
hmm..egal...ich hatte spaß(war mal ganz lustig das zu probieren)


----------



## gmozi (22. Dezember 2008)

Meine Güte, müsst ihr den immer auf den Arm nehmen, egal was er macht?

@ heup ... weiter so! Und immer schön üben, dann kommen auch bald die größeren Erfolge.

Bessere Fotos kann man aber auch machen. Handycam ist dafür aber eher nicht der Bringer.


----------



## heup (22. Dezember 2008)

das war keine handycam!!!
.......
*beleidigtgehweg*
.......
ddes war ne 10.1 megapixel digicam von meinem vater(er hat auch die bilder gemacht)

danke für die motivierenden worte!!!
hab den ganzen tag wieder geübt...bunnyhop(halbrumgedreht)whip und von ner kleineren bankauch halbrumgedreht...


----------



## bikeron (23. Dezember 2008)

das nächste mal den trick auch erst posten wenn  er gestanden ist...sonst kommen hier demnächst alle so


----------



## Aceface (23. Dezember 2008)

bikeron schrieb:


> das nächste mal den trick auch erst posten wenn  er gestanden ist...sonst kommen hier demnächst alle so



wie willst denn auf einem Foto erkennen ob ein Tailwhip gestanden ist, wenn das Bike noch in der Rotation ist?

Außerdem geht es hier um schön anzusehende Fotos und nicht um Trickgeballer. Wenn ein Foto schön ist, ists mir *******gal ob der Fahrer den Trick gestanden hat, kann man doch eh nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (23. Dezember 2008)

naja die tatsache dass nach einem drittel der drehung der fuß 10cm überm boden schwebt deutet stark daurauf hin.
.wenn das foto schön WÄRE.


----------



## Aceface (23. Dezember 2008)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> naja die tatsache dass nach einem drittel der drehung der fuß 10cm überm boden schwebt deutet stark daurauf hin.
> .wenn das foto schön WÄRE.



Das war jetzt auch nicht auf das Foto von heup bezogen, das ist natürlich verbesserungswürdig. War ganz allgemein gemeint...


----------



## nicusy (27. Dezember 2008)

ich muss doch wohl kein foto posten nur weil es schön is... da kann man sich gleich mit beiden pegs auf ne ollibox stellen und solang mit verschiedenem licht shooten bis man nen ästhetisches bild hat
des wird aber dann trtzdem gehatet
weils einfach bullshit is
dann kann ich gleich nen pflanzenfoto posten


----------



## lennarth (27. Dezember 2008)

deine fotos sind doch eh immer gut.


----------



## HansPeterLustig (3. Januar 2009)

Größere Version: www.Aachen-Spots.de


----------



## dermaxx91 (4. Januar 2009)

sehr geil


----------



## derFisch (4. Januar 2009)

schön synchron! Müsst das Rad aber was mehr durchdrücken  
der pool in brand eignet sich echt ganz gut für sowas


----------



## heup (4. Januar 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/12149
die ersten drei sind neu


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (4. Januar 2009)

super....


----------



## _coco_ (4. Januar 2009)

heup schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/12149
> die ersten drei sind neu



ich mag dir beim besten wille nicht zu nahe treten..
aber was zur hölle tust du da man ?
das sind mMn keine fotos wert oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (4. Januar 2009)

naja.heup sollte vielleicht whips lernen,bevor er whipfotos macht.und das andere ein bisschen höher ist ja vllt doch schon ganz lustig.perspektive halt und so


----------



## heup (4. Januar 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> naja.heup sollte vielleicht whips lernen,bevor er whipfotos macht.


ok


lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> und das andere ein bisschen höher ist ja vllt doch schon ganz lustig.perspektive halt und so


ja...ich weißhab heute das erste mal versucht....


----------



## lennarth (4. Januar 2009)

ich kann auch noch keine tailwhips,und ich sags dir mal einfach so,das dauert noch ne ganze weile,bis du die draufhast,aber das packste schon.und sonst is ja nich schlimm.


----------



## P.2^^ (5. Januar 2009)

Alter, lass doch jetzt mal die Whips weg...


----------



## heup (5. Januar 2009)

P.2^^ schrieb:


> Alter, lass doch jetzt mal die Whips weg...


ich hab's langsam auch mal  kapiert...


----------



## nicusy (5. Januar 2009)

sehr aufregend!


----------



## heup (5. Januar 2009)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/752
ein kleiner air(waren meine ersten erfolge)


----------



## paule_p2 (5. Januar 2009)

ich wär dafür, du machst dir einen eigenen thread hier auf - "heup - ich und meine fortschritte" - dann kann jeder interessierte reinschauen und ich denk mir nicht immer "hey hier hat jmd was neues gepostet" und seh dann nur deine 5 sec videos oder langweilgen fotos.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (5. Januar 2009)

Ich wäre für ein eigenes Forum für heup. 
heup mach einfach weiter deine Videos schneid sie zusammen und das komplette Video kannst du ja dann hier posten...wie alle anderen hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brötchenbäcker (6. Januar 2009)

Ich finde sein Tailwhip video aber sehr klasse.


----------



## Stirni (6. Januar 2009)

du bist zwar ne nervige plage,aber die bilder+vids find ich ganz okay.
ist ja der "bilder von euch auf 20" " thread und nicht der "porn bikepixxx thread".

der air ist nicht schlecht,versuch steiler anzufahren bzw. grader und nicht in sone kurve verfallen.


----------



## heup (6. Januar 2009)

okay jetzt weiß ich auch, wie ich weiter über das couping komme...
danke


----------



## paule_p2 (6. Januar 2009)

Spannung pur, was wird noch alles passieren? Für mehr knallharte Action das Bild anklicken.


----------



## Stirni (6. Januar 2009)

ich frag mich grade vielmehr,wie ihr da ein rail hinbekommen habt ?!


----------



## paule_p2 (6. Januar 2009)

pure Manneskraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (6. Januar 2009)

Ihr Biester!


----------



## heup (6. Januar 2009)

ich schätze das sollte 'n manual auf'm rail sein...


----------



## Stirni (6. Januar 2009)

odern railride bunnyhop superman to icepick


----------



## lennarth (6. Januar 2009)

wie immer tolle bilder.so'n flatrail hab ich auch,das nicht schwer zu tragen.


----------



## Aceface (6. Januar 2009)

stirni schrieb:


> odern Railride Bunnyhop Superman To Icepick



*lol*


----------



## qam (6. Januar 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> odern railride bunnyhop superman to icepick



Da reißt man mit dem Kopf aber das Schild ab!


----------



## nicusy (6. Januar 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> ich frag mich grade vielmehr,wie ihr da ein rail hinbekommen habt ?!



ich schätz der weiße sklave steht im hintergrund
bilder taugen.... der railmanual is hammer!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (7. Januar 2009)

Wie immer Top Bilder! Wurdet ihr nicht rausgeschickt? passiert bei uns immer


----------



## heup (10. Januar 2009)

no foot
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/258305


----------



## Prunni (10. Januar 2009)

Das doch die eigendlich die Landung, wo du abspringst oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carretta (10. Januar 2009)

Ja genau, wenn dann solltest du die box schon richtig rum springen.


----------



## heup (10. Januar 2009)

ich mach es, wie es kommt...mal mach ich no foots von der landung...aber meistens vom absprung...hab auch 'n foto, wo ich vom absprung springe aber da sieht man das nicht so richtig...


----------



## AVE (10. Januar 2009)

lol ? is die nich auf beiden seiten gleich???

ich will au ma in norden hoch fahren nach hamburg


----------



## heup (10. Januar 2009)

ne der absprung ist fast wie ne quarter nur halt das ein winkeleisen anstatt nem rohr da ist.
die landung ist mit nem blech abgerundt...also rund halt...


----------



## Prunni (10. Januar 2009)

I-punkt ist schon geil vorallen der Pool aber leider viel zu weit weg. Kann sein das in der I-punkt seid kurzen ein Loop steht?


----------



## heup (10. Januar 2009)

im pool ist son ...naja...  loop ...nicht wirklich... ist nicht ganz senkrecht...wie heißt das in sonem pool eig.? loop?


----------



## heup (10. Januar 2009)

aber siet kurzem??


----------



## heup (10. Januar 2009)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/773
hier am ende mal stoppen...da sieht man den pool 
beim roten zeichen ist das was ich meine


----------



## qam (10. Januar 2009)

Kennst du Edit? Edit ist sehr nett und hilfreich wenn man vergessen hat etwas in einen Post zu schreiben! Damit kann man den Post nämlich ändern! Toll, oder? Dann kann man nämlich bei einem Post bleiben und muss nicht 3 auf einmal machen!

mfg qam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AVE (10. Januar 2009)

alter HAUPTSCHUUHHHLEEE oder wie ???

also heup !


----------



## heup (10. Januar 2009)

nö gymnasium


----------



## lennarth (10. Januar 2009)

schule sagt auch mal voll wenig drüber aus,ob man ein spast ist.in dem video seh ich keinen loop,ipunkt würd ich gern mal hin,nofooter geht klar..


----------



## qam (10. Januar 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> schule sagt auch mal voll wenig drüber aus,ob man ein spast ist.



Klischee.


----------



## gmozi (11. Januar 2009)

No-Foot geht echt gut klar. Bissel höher springen, dann haste auch mehr Zeit 

Zum Whip .. da musst Du noch einiges anders machen. Du selbst bist zu niedrig und das Rad ist zu hoch. Da kommst Du nie wieder drauf.


----------



## chrische (14. Januar 2009)

Ja I-Punkt ist schon echt cool ich war schon 3 mal da, das letzte mal im den Herbstferien, da stand da aber noch kein Loop.
Ich habe aber auch schon das Bild gesehen, glaube aber das selbst wenn da einer wäre, dass man den nicht mit Rad fahren kann.
Sonst zu der Box: Die fährt normalweise jeder erst rückwärts, denn Schwung holen in der Quarter und dann springt man die wieder richtig rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (14. Januar 2009)

richtiger loop ist da nicht
is schon richtig...


----------



## Agent Schmidt (14. Januar 2009)

heup schrieb:


> im pool ist son ...naja...  loop ...nicht wirklich... ist nicht ganz senkrecht...wie heißt das in sonem pool eig.? loop?



Ich glaube du meinst ein Roll In.


----------



## heup (14. Januar 2009)

kann sein


----------



## qam (14. Januar 2009)

Ich seh irgendwie keine Bilder auf der Seite... liegt da ein Fehler vor?


----------



## marvinhamm (16. Januar 2009)

der loop war mal da. war aber für fahrrad viel zu klein, durchmesser evtl. 2m 
mir wurde erzählt da wil n stuntman durchlaufen. ka warum dass dann bei ipunkt stand...


----------



## boncurry (17. Januar 2009)

footjam tailwhip




sry für die schlechte bild quali...


----------



## bikeron (17. Januar 2009)

wenn der richtig reingesprungen ist schicke sache


----------



## qam (17. Januar 2009)

Ein Bild, ein Bild!
Sehr schön!


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (26. Januar 2009)

Action is vielleicht nicht gut oder neuartig, aber damit zumindest wieder bilder reinkommen in den Thread. haha.


----------



## Trailst4R (26. Januar 2009)

gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepdirtclean (26. Januar 2009)

schöne pics!


----------



## nicusy (26. Januar 2009)

der whip taugt mir jetzt nicht so aber der rest ist sehr ansehnlich
des nächste mal die kamera gerade halten


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (26. Januar 2009)

nicusy schrieb:


> der whip taugt mir jetzt nicht so aber der rest ist sehr ansehnlich
> des nächste mal die kamera gerade halten



haha, dass es nicht gerade is stört mich auch ein bissl. er hat die kamera
halt jedes mal so gehalten, wieso auch immer xD aber sonst hat er seine
sache ja gut gemacht.

dankeschön, werd die komplimente weiterleiten ; D


----------



## nicusy (26. Januar 2009)

hab jetzt eher von dem fahrerischen gesprochen


----------



## heup (26. Januar 2009)

kleiner wallride:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/270603
Abubaca:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/270590


----------



## qam (26. Januar 2009)

Was für eine Fresse du beim Wallride ziehst, unfassbar!


----------



## nicusy (26. Januar 2009)

haha der gesichtsausdruck is der hammer!!!


----------



## heup (26. Januar 2009)

ja...sogar inkl.
ihr solltet ma die anderen nichts gewordenden foto sehen...genau so!


----------



## bikeron (27. Januar 2009)

hihi  sieht eher aus wie an die wand gesprungen und mim hinterrad runtergerutscht.  ist es wahrscheinlich auch.

üb erstmal an einer schrägen wand dich richtig reinzulehnen. dann siehts auch nicht so billig aus, weil auf dem foto has du dich kein bisschen gelehnt. und wenn du schneller fährst gehts auch besser weil du dich automatisch lehnst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (27. Januar 2009)

bikeron schrieb:


> .... kein bisschen gelehnt


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/887
iste s so ein bisschen besser?


----------



## qam (27. Januar 2009)

Vllt einen richtigen Hasen Hüpfer


----------



## heup (27. Januar 2009)

guck dir das mal in zeitlupe an...dan siehst du den ''Hasenhop''

'schönen tag noch


----------



## qam (27. Januar 2009)

Ich sag ja auch einen richtigen und nicht einen!


----------



## bikeron (27. Januar 2009)

eigentlich ist es genau das, was ich beschrieben hatte...versuchs mal an einer schrägen wand, fahr SCHNELL an und dann lehn dich richtig dolle rein


----------



## Stirni (27. Januar 2009)

so mit schmackes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (27. Januar 2009)

Fahrer: manu
Bild: ich


----------



## the agent (27. Januar 2009)

pwned^^ 

bild is nice


----------



## qam (28. Januar 2009)

Du bist das Bild? Krank.


----------



## der Digge (28. Januar 2009)

heup schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/887
> iste s so ein bisschen besser?



NEIN!  das Brett muss mindestens ne halbe Radlänge von der Wand weg, wie bei nicusy sein Bild und das sieht schon knapp aus ... vorallem musst du dich richtig reinhängen und nich nur an der Wand langschrappen 

zum vergleich:

falsch





richtig


----------



## gmozi (28. Januar 2009)

Der MARCO ( hab mir endlich mal seinen namen gemerkt )

@ Digger .. wann seid ihr mal wieder in Essen?

@ heup ... nicht entmutigen lassen. Es gibt immer Fahrer, die es besser können. Aber auch die haben mal klein angefangen. Es ist schön zu sehen, dass Dir das Radeln so viel Spaß bringt, dass Du uns auch kleine Fortschritte zeigen magst ;-)


----------



## der Digge (28. Januar 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> Der MARCO ( hab mir endlich mal seinen namen gemerkt )
> 
> @ Digger .. wann seid ihr mal wieder in Essen?



gute Frage, der Fisch is im streß und Marco wohl zwischendurch immer mal wieder da. Bei mir is das noch nicht abzusehen, mit Rad wohl erst (nach der nächsten OP) im Sommer wieder und nur zum Fotos machen is mir dat zu kalt momentan


----------



## _coco_ (28. Januar 2009)

@nicusy
das bild ist mMn richtig geil


----------



## nicusy (28. Januar 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Du bist das Bild? Krank.



War ja nen krasser scherz



der Digge schrieb:


> ... wie bei nicusy sein Bild und das sieht schon knapp aus ...



oh ja das ist kanpp 



_coco_ schrieb:


> @nicusy
> das bild ist mMn richtig geil



thx


----------



## qam (28. Januar 2009)

Laut deiner Aussage ist das kein Scherz sondern Tatsache.


----------



## nicusy (28. Januar 2009)

ich glaube darauf muss ich nicht weiter eingehen.
jemand mit einem gesunden menschenverstand hat kapiert was ich gemeint habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (28. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht ist mein Menschenverstand nicht gesund!


----------



## Trailst4R (28. Januar 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Du bist das Bild? Krank.





qam schrieb:


> Laut deiner Aussage ist das kein Scherz sondern Tatsache.





qam schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist mein Menschenverstand nicht gesund!



idiot.


das bild vom nicusy is nice


----------



## qam (28. Januar 2009)

Danke.
Ja, das ist es.


----------



## nicusy (28. Januar 2009)

@Trailst4r
danke, 
endlich wieder jemand der sich wenigstens ein bisschen mit dem thema befasst!

*EDIT*

hab noch nen wallride gefunden.
kann sein dass der schon mal da war, aber nochmal zur veranschalichung


----------



## bikeron (28. Januar 2009)

Wallride mit mütze / Kaputze jetzt modern?! 

muss ich auch mal üben ... ich kanns nur ohne


----------



## Agent Schmidt (28. Januar 2009)

Lustig ja / nein? Nein. Nicusys Bild ist einfach Klasse, aber heupt hat eher die Skills.


----------



## qam (28. Januar 2009)

Das Bild ist echt tight!


----------



## lightmetal (29. Januar 2009)

Tight ist schon mein Wort. Such dir ein neues.


----------



## qam (29. Januar 2009)

Wie frech! Das Bild ist echt imposant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dnoizer (29. Januar 2009)

Das Bild ist sehr deliziös


----------



## derFisch (29. Januar 2009)

echt schick!

zur wallridediskussion:
ich persönlich fands einfacher den ausm bunnyhop zu lernen. da tuste dir auch nich viel, wenn du mal abrutscht. außerdem kriegste so die lehnung gescheit raus.


----------



## heup (29. Januar 2009)

Prunni schrieb:


> I-punkt ist schon geil vorallen der Pool aber leider viel zu weit weg. Kann sein das in der I-punkt seid kurzen ein Loop steht?


ich komm nochmal zu  diesem thema zurück... hab grad 'n vid mit dem loop im hintergrund gefunden!
hier beim double whip vom elias
http://vimeo.com/1774292


----------



## Prunni (29. Januar 2009)

Das ding soll momentan auch noch da stehen, wurde mir gestern erzählt.


----------



## heup (29. Januar 2009)

letzte s mal stand der da nicht(vor 1 -1 1/2  wochen)


----------



## street (29. Januar 2009)

mal wieder fahren gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (29. Januar 2009)

bild ist etwas Über groß


----------



## lightmetal (29. Januar 2009)

Ich sehe ein paar Finger und ein Stück Reifen. Am Scrollen habe ich kein Interesse.


----------



## RISE (30. Januar 2009)

Hast du es nicht noch größer? Auf meinem 89" Laptop ist es etwas klein.


----------



## qam (30. Januar 2009)

89"? Wie winzig!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (30. Januar 2009)

Der Double Whip ist guut! So ne Matte haben wir hier auch...gibts Videos vom Loop?


----------



## heup (30. Januar 2009)

keine ahnung


----------



## the agent (3. Februar 2009)




----------



## lightmetal (3. Februar 2009)

verdreht


----------



## RISE (3. Februar 2009)

Gutes Ding, aber arbeite an deiner Farbzusammenstellung.


----------



## keepdirtclean (3. Februar 2009)

the agent schrieb:


>



find ich gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (3. Februar 2009)

bisschen sketchy aber ich bin trotzdem stolz auf mich


----------



## holmar (3. Februar 2009)

n1. der spot sieht lustig aus.


----------



## heup (3. Februar 2009)

ihr glücklichen..habt alle schöne spots zum street fahren...ich kann nur boardstein hoch und runter  springen daheim


----------



## RISE (3. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön, haste ihn endlich!!


----------



## the agent (3. Februar 2009)

und bäääm macht meins wieder zu nichte.. xD
nice one wirklich schön! hätt den blitz aber wo anderst aufgestellt.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (3. Februar 2009)

Krasser Trick für so ein Spot.  Schade nur das du nicht auch noch hinder der Kamera standest.


----------



## nicusy (3. Februar 2009)

@pauli

props hoch 10!!




the agent schrieb:


> und bäääm macht meins wieder zu nichte.. xD
> nice one wirklich schön! hätt den blitz aber wo anderst aufgestellt.




wieso das denn?? is doch schön ausgeleuchtet... nur eben unscharf
s rimlight taugt


----------



## Flowpen (10. Februar 2009)

Ich hab auch mal was:


----------



## Jutaro (10. Februar 2009)

Mal was aus Japan vom letzten Jam.

















Pause muss sein!!!




Alles auf einem Dachparkplatz eines kleinen kaufhauses.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (10. Februar 2009)

ich seh keinen link oda sowas....


----------



## L_AIR (10. Februar 2009)

der nohand ist heftig


----------



## _coco_ (15. Februar 2009)

das kaufhausgeshizzel gefälltsen


----------



## the agent (15. Februar 2009)

seite is top! bis auf den x-up sry, wobei der au gut is xD


----------



## keepdirtclean (15. Februar 2009)

footjam whip seq. von heute


----------



## heup (15. Februar 2009)

sehr nice! kann man auch als how to verwenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -RMX- (15. Februar 2009)

find alle auf der seite gut.


----------



## RISE (15. Februar 2009)

Sehr schöne Sequenz, da sieht auch endlich mal, wie man die Beine halten muss. Ich krieg ihn nämlich gedreht, aber setze immer einen Fuß ab.


----------



## keepdirtclean (15. Februar 2009)

danke dir! 
der linke fuß müßte eigentlich noch weiter nach hinten. so läßt sich das gleichgewicht besser kontrollieren


----------



## paule_p2 (15. Februar 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Sequenz, da sieht auch endlich mal, wie man die Beine halten muss. Ich krieg ihn nämlich gedreht, aber setze immer einen Fuß ab.



musst mit dem oberkörper weiter übers rad, die fußhaltung ist denk ich von fahrer zu fahrer unterschiedlich, mein fuß hängt immer grad mal so 10cm überm boden.


----------



## Lapin Kulta (15. Februar 2009)

die mütze-.-


----------



## nicusy (15. Februar 2009)

ich hab die gleiche fußhaltung aber wenn man den oberkörper mehr übers rad hängt dann mus auch der fuß weiter raus 

hach wenns doch so einfach wär


----------



## the agent (16. Februar 2009)

erst ma großes lob an keepthedirtclean^^ sehr gutes how to  habs heute schon mehrmals an ner quarter gepackt! großes THX


----------



## keepdirtclean (16. Februar 2009)

danke! krass, das du den an ner quarter hemacht hast, davor hab ich noch zu viel schiß


----------



## Stirni (17. Februar 2009)

...und ich kann ihm garnich  nicht mein trick... :/ auch footjam nich...


----------



## paule_p2 (25. Februar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (26. Februar 2009)

sehr schicke bilder!
nur der 180 von der leadge hätte meiner meinung nach nicht so viel aufwand benötigt


----------



## RISE (26. Februar 2009)

Indian Giver! Gute Bilder wie immer.


----------



## keepdirtclean (26. Februar 2009)

hammer pic! ist das in darmstadt?


----------



## boncurry (26. Februar 2009)

hammer pic,..


----------



## heup (26. Februar 2009)

nice!


----------



## rLr (27. Februar 2009)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/3395766"]http://www.vimeo.com/3395766[/ame]

Mal nen Kurzes Video von mir.


----------



## heup (27. Februar 2009)

haste gut gemacht!


----------



## RISE (27. Februar 2009)

Sehr schönes Video!


----------



## boncurry (27. Februar 2009)

cooles vid,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (27. Februar 2009)

Gefällt.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (28. Februar 2009)

rLr schrieb:


> Mal nen Kurzes Video von mir.




Dann will ich doch auch mal.

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/3369800"]Fisheye Edit on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## nicusy (28. Februar 2009)

der park is ja mal der oberhammer und schicker 5er!


----------



## lennarth (28. Februar 2009)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Dann will ich doch auch mal.
> 
> Fisheye Edit on Vimeo


schick schick,kannste mir das lied verraten?kurzzeitiger ohrwurm..


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (28. Februar 2009)

Ya Boy - I get the Power


----------



## Federal.Tom (28. Februar 2009)

Flowpen schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal was:



wo  gibts die farbe die such ich schon so lange :O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benh00re (28. Februar 2009)

rLr, schickes video! agent auch ... was habt ihr alle für geile parks ihr nutten?


----------



## Flowpen (28. Februar 2009)

Federal.Tom schrieb:


> wo  gibts die farbe die such ich schon so lange :O



Is der Rahmen vom Fit Flow ark 08.


----------



## Deleted 132162 (28. Februar 2009)

wiedermal schöne pics dabei 
ich weis falscher thread aber ich will nich extra nen neuen aufmachen,
bei körpergröße 1,93m was denn für nen rahmen, und 20 oder 24 zoll ?
sry für falschposting, is fürn kumpel und ich will keine kacke erzählen ^^
mfg


----------



## bmx_aze (28. Februar 2009)

edit


----------



## bmx_aze (28. Februar 2009)

hier mal ein bild von mir:
die ersten table tops im air noch nich perfekt aber ok???


----------



## keepdirtclean (28. Februar 2009)

BetaSux schrieb:


> wiedermal schöne pics dabei
> ich weis falscher thread aber ich will nich extra nen neuen aufmachen,
> bei körpergröße 1,93m was denn für nen rahmen, und 20 oder 24 zoll ?
> sry für falschposting, is fürn kumpel und ich will keine kacke erzählen ^^
> mfg



am besten 28 zoll. fährt sich sehr gemütlich


----------



## heup (28. Februar 2009)

bild von bmx_aze ist gut


----------



## bmx_aze (1. März 2009)

danke herr heup


----------



## Deleted 132162 (1. März 2009)

jau, sieht nise aus 

btw 28 zoll...ha..ha..ich hätt gern ne ernstgemeinte antwort bezüglich rahmenlänge usw...
sons mach ich echt noch so ein pseudonoobthread auf...


----------



## Stirni (1. März 2009)

du hast doch mit 24" angefangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (1. März 2009)

bittte herr bmx_aze


----------



## Deleted 132162 (2. März 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> du hast doch mit 24" angefangen...


 
schon, aber wir wollen ja bei BMX bleiben, 28 ist ein wenig übertrieben.
btw, gibtz überhaupt günsitge (bis 400 euro) komplettbikes mit diesen maßen ?!
mfg


----------



## nicusy (2. März 2009)

ähm bmx is eig immer nur 20"
außer wenn man nen bmx-cruiser nimmt aber die sind eher weniger geeinet

ich würd nen normales bmx mit langem oberrohr (21/21,25) nehmen
weiß aber nicht obs des als komplettrad zu kaufen gibt


----------



## gmozi (2. März 2009)

BetaSux schrieb:


> schon, aber wir wollen ja bei BMX bleiben, 28 ist ein wenig übertrieben.
> btw, gibtz überhaupt günsitge (bis 400 euro) komplettbikes mit diesen maßen ?!
> mfg



Ist wirklich zu sehr offtopic hier ...

Aber wie nicusy schon sagt, möglichst langen Rahmen ( min. 21" oberrohrlänge ) und dann noch nen schönen hohen Lenker dazu. Mit nem 8.25" Teil oder vll. sogar höher wird Dir Dein Rücken nicht so schnell böse sein.

Bei weiteren Fragen, psote einfach in diesem "BMX Einsteigerteil Thread"


----------



## derFisch (3. März 2009)

eigentlich kann er das nich machen. die quarter is viel zu mies.



marco fährt, ich knipse


----------



## RISE (3. März 2009)

Mächtig gut.


----------



## lightmetal (3. März 2009)

Coole Action dafür das die Rampe mehr aussieht wie der Absprung einer Box.


----------



## gmozi (4. März 2009)

Mächtig gut dafür das die Rampe mehr aussieht wie der Absprung einer Box.


----------



## qam (4. März 2009)

Coole Action.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (4. März 2009)

mächtig gute und coole action


----------



## nicusy (4. März 2009)

rider wie immer manu
bilder sind von mir


----------



## derFisch (5. März 2009)

no1 is top

flachmann und ich auf rädern
streetpoints an den diggen für beattuning


----------



## qam (5. März 2009)

Bilder von nicusy und Video von Fisch sehr geil!


----------



## RISE (5. März 2009)

Nö, zu wenig Backflips.


----------



## derFisch (5. März 2009)

absolutes nogo im park! dafür gibts keine streetpoints.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (5. März 2009)

Argh ... den Smith-> Manual-> Whip hab ich wohl nicht mehr mitbekommen 
War aber schön leer die Halle den Tag 

Vid ist echt gut gelungen!


----------



## _coco_ (5. März 2009)

das beste an dem vid bist du


----------



## heup (5. März 2009)

die schwarz-weißern felgen sind mal cool


----------



## derFisch (5. März 2009)

danke  
und ganz vergessen zu schreiben: 
 featuring gmozi!

doppelte streetpunkte für alle!


----------



## Hertener (5. März 2009)

> das beste an dem vid bist du


Der mit dem weißen Helm? 

*EDIT:*
Aso: Chic, was man hier so zu sehen bekommt.


----------



## gmozi (5. März 2009)

@ Hertener ... musst auch mal wieder vorbeischauen. Mo. und Do. bietet sich übrigens an.


----------



## Hertener (5. März 2009)

Ja, mal schauen. 
Hast' übrigens 'ne PM - von vor ein paar Tagen!


----------



## gmozi (5. März 2009)

Hehe, mach doch mal ICQ irgendwie


----------



## Hertener (6. März 2009)

Nö!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (6. März 2009)

Boah die letzte Seite ist mal nur gut...
Vorallem der Air..Mörderteil. Und das Video gefällt mir auch sehr...vorallem die Halle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (9. März 2009)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1181
abubaca


----------



## gmozi (10. März 2009)

Dafür dass die Rampe so kurz ist siehts doch gut aus. Weiter so!
Bei größeren Rampen musst Du unbedingt darauf achten auch wieder weit genug zurück zu springen, da Du sonst fies mit dem VR am Coping hängen bleibst.


----------



## the agent (10. März 2009)

sry so tollerant ich auch bin aber langsam find ichs einfach nur lächerlich!

@heup: du solltest vllt nicht jeden kleinsten fortschritt per video festhalten! und mal öfters fahren gehn und einfach neue sachen ausprobiern und üben! schaun worin du gut bist( rotationen, tricks mit den gliedmaßen oder technische sachen wie fakie manuel hang5 oder so) ich schau ja echt gern hier vorbei und freu mich jedes mal wenn (auch nicht so oft) ein neuer beitrag erscheint, aber des war einfach nur enttäuschend, sorry!


----------



## nicusy (10. März 2009)

oder vllt einfach mal n bissl warten und nach na zeit mal nen gescheites video mit mehreren tricks das nicht mit stativ sondern durch nen freund gefilm ist!


----------



## Flatpro (10. März 2009)

lieber nich, das wackelt zu viel. stativ is schon ok


----------



## bikeron (10. März 2009)

und freunde hat ja auch nihct jeder  

nein scherz....aber ansonsten scvhließe ich mich dem agent an


----------



## nicusy (10. März 2009)

Flatpro schrieb:


> lieber nich, das wackelt zu viel. stativ is schon ok



dann halt nen freund und ein stativ


----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2009)

Man sollte wenigstens zurückspringen können und nicht oben hängenbleiben...


----------



## heup (11. März 2009)

nobody ist perfekt und das weiß ich so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (11. März 2009)

ja klar aber deswegen muss ich kein video von nem trick einstellen der nicht mal richtig geschaft is... oder?


----------



## lightmetal (11. März 2009)

Stimmung!


----------



## nicusy (11. März 2009)

stimmung!


----------



## the agent (11. März 2009)

der retter! nice1


----------



## lennarth (11. März 2009)

super geil.


----------



## keepdirtclean (11. März 2009)

top!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (11. März 2009)

Bruuuuuuuum. Würde als Geräusch supidupigut dazu passen. Fett oida!!!!111 xD ROFL LOL


----------



## qam (11. März 2009)

Megertight.


----------



## heup (11. März 2009)

das gut und ich werde auch keine tricks mehr reinstellenn, die ich nicht sauber kann!

O.K.?


----------



## lightmetal (11. März 2009)

Oida, korrägt von dir - derbst!


----------



## the agent (11. März 2009)

so ists brav und nun hols stöckchen!


----------



## Stirni (12. März 2009)

tt geht besser,bzw. hab auchn bild davon,bin da aber nicht ganz drauf


----------



## Agent Schmidt (13. März 2009)

heup schrieb:


> das gut und ich werde auch keine tricks mehr reinstellenn, die ich nicht sauber kann!
> 
> O.K.?



Oder lass es einfach komplett mit dem Posten.

Maschine Nicusy! Der Bunnyhop TT gefällt.


----------



## nicusy (13. März 2009)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Maschine Nicusy! ....



bin leider net ich 
ich bin mal wieder der fotomann gewesen... aber im sommer wird der turndown übers table angegriffen, da fehlt noch n stückchen


----------



## _coco_ (15. März 2009)

Eine Woche bmx


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (16. März 2009)

der nachwuchs: tochter 8, sohn 11







mfg
frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jutaro (16. März 2009)

Von gestern bei 22grad. Nichts besonderes!!!
War aber recht spassig der tag!!!


----------



## nicusy (16. März 2009)

die hip sieht spaßig aus... besonders für lookdowns oder so!


----------



## Jutaro (16. März 2009)

Ja die machen da richtig spass. Genau wie 360transfers.
Koennte aber trotzdem alles son meter höher und weiter sein!!! Aber ich will nicht nörgeln die jumps sind ja von der stadt( und die sagen nicht höher bauen wegen den kleinen kindern) und darüber bin ich dankbar.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (16. März 2009)

die kleinen müssen ja auch üben und bevor sie vor dem pc sitzen ......
ist halt nicht einfach allen gerecht zu werden, leider.


----------



## Prunni (20. März 2009)

von heute


----------



## Marzokka (20. März 2009)

Geil! Ging das auch so? Ich würd Angst haben, dass ich mich beim Fakie fahren aushebeln lasse von den Paletten ...


----------



## Prunni (20. März 2009)

Hat alles wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## XenoX (20. März 2009)

sieht echt gut aus, gefällt!


----------



## lightmetal (21. März 2009)

Gefährlicher Stunt, sehr tighte Action.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _coco_ (22. März 2009)

Den Rest gibt es ab morgen im Blog.


----------



## RISE (22. März 2009)

Der Park gefällt mir.


----------



## XenoX (22. März 2009)

Joa, wo ist der Park?


----------



## gmozi (22. März 2009)

Irgendwo in NL.


----------



## _coco_ (22. März 2009)

Jo is in Holland


----------



## heup (22. März 2009)

footjam ( mach ihn mittlerweile andersrum)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/310235

tailtap
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/310236

footplant(der fuß lönnte höher sein)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/310237

180° über pyramide
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/310237


spot war in pinneberg unter der hochstraße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (22. März 2009)

der 180° is garkein 180°! verrückt.


----------



## heup (22. März 2009)

stimmt...aber fast


----------



## HEIZER (22. März 2009)

heup schrieb:


> stimmt...aber fast



Warum lernste nicht mal was bis du es richtig kannst,  bevor du es hier zeigst ?!


----------



## Stirni (22. März 2009)

ich meinte damit,dass der 180° mehr so richtung foot plant geht.beachte mal das ende des links unzo


----------



## lennarth (22. März 2009)

also ich fand die bilder jetzt garnicht so schlecht und ja.mir gefällts und es ging doch nur darum dass er nicht alle drei tage ein neues bild vom gleichen trick an der gleichen stelle postet.so is das doch ok


----------



## qam (22. März 2009)

Muss mich MC lEnNyLiZaRd, anschließen!
Bilder sind ok.


----------



## Hertener (22. März 2009)

> Bilder sind ok.


Ja, doch. Kann mich dem anschließen. Wenn da nicht dieser Gesichtsausdruck beim Foot Plant wäre. 
Aber na gut - das Wetter hätte auch besser sein können.


----------



## RISE (22. März 2009)

Dafür, dass du erst seit kurzem fährst, ist das doch schon ganz ordentlich.


----------



## muchalutcha (22. März 2009)

_coco_ schrieb:


> Jo is in Holland


In welcher Stadt denn?


----------



## gmozi (22. März 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Dafür, dass du erst seit kurzem fährst, ist das doch schon ganz ordentlich.



Eben! Und auch wenn seine Postings manchmal nervig sein können, find ich es super dass seine Lernkurve doch definitiv nach OBEN geht 

Weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1x (22. März 2009)

Der Skatepark aus Holland ist in Zutphen, das ist ca. 1,5h von Osnabrück entfernt wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Also ungefähr ne halbe Stunde innerhalb.
Macht mega Spass dort zu fahn und es gibt (fast) nichts, das es nicht gibt. 

So, nochn Bild damits zum Thread passt:


----------



## heup (23. März 2009)

man1x schrieb:


> So, nochn Bild damits zum Thread passt:





ja...die bilder sind von nem freund von sören jacobs (war mal [1999 oder so] 9. bei der WM)
da war so ein workshop in pinneberg wo der halt auch da war!
hab da auch tailtap,footplant, footjam (anner pyra) und den (fast)180^gelernt


----------



## _coco_ (23. März 2009)

die fotos sind glaube ich eher von paule.
weiß ich aber nich genau, kann nich so gut lesen und erkenne das "logo" unten rechts auch nicht.


----------



## RISE (23. März 2009)

Heup meinte wohl auch seine Bilder. Sören Jacobs kennt man (noch).


----------



## _coco_ (23. März 2009)

Daaann nehm ich alles zurück 
Kann trotzdem nicht lesen


----------



## Federal.Tom (24. März 2009)

heup schrieb:


> 180° über pyramide
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/310237


 
Das heißt übrigens Hip und nicht Pyramide


----------



## der Digge (24. März 2009)

Federal.Tom schrieb:


> Das heißt übrigens Hip und nicht Pyramide



doch doch, das Teil heißt Pyramide, den 180° macht er aber über die Pyramiden-Hip. Concrete Rudolph hasst auch dich!


----------



## Prunni (24. März 2009)

Kurzes Video vom Kumpel
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/3766945"]BMX street - Robin S. on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## heup (24. März 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (24. März 2009)

kamerakram und so is zwar bescheiden,aber radfahren kann er.


----------



## keepdirtclean (24. März 2009)

nicht schlecht für 14! schade dass die quali so sehr suckt


----------



## HEIZER (24. März 2009)

fahrtechnisch gut , der Rest 3 -


----------



## Federal.Tom (24. März 2009)

Joa aber Pyramide würd ichs trotzdem nich nenen sondern eher Box.
Is nämlich eine.

*Nochmal zur verdeutlichung:*
Pyramide gibt es nicht. Hab ich zumindest noch nie was von gehört.
Das sieht mir nach ner bank to bank box mit ner einfachen 90 grad hip aus, fertig.
oben druff isn table. pyramiden sind spitz zulaufend.


diskusion ist für mich beendet


----------



## XenoX (25. März 2009)

Wie schon gesagt!
14 Jahre, und schon so gut, respect.
Aber Cam ist für'n Arsch, besonderst wenn es so extrem rum wackelt!
Ansonsten


----------



## Bampedi (25. März 2009)

Federal.Tom schrieb:


> Joa aber Pyramide würd ichs trotzdem nich nenen sondern eher Box.
> Is nämlich eine.
> 
> *Nochmal zur verdeutlichung:*
> ...


schön dass sie für dich schon beendet ist.

aber bevor bmx cool wurde und die identifikation mit hippem shizzle aus den staaten genauso hieß das teil pyramide.

lang lang ists her, trotzdem..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (25. März 2009)

Federal.Tom schrieb:


> Joa aber Pyramide würd ichs trotzdem nich nenen sondern eher Box.
> Is nämlich eine.
> 
> *Nochmal zur verdeutlichung:*
> ...



Was nen Unsinn ....


----------



## RISE (25. März 2009)

Was die Pyramiden für Ägypten sind, ist der konkrete Rudolph für uns.


----------



## Son (25. März 2009)

.


----------



## Stirni (25. März 2009)

Federal.Tom schrieb:


> Joa aber Pyramide würd ichs trotzdem nich nenen sondern eher Box.
> Is nämlich eine.
> 
> *Nochmal zur verdeutlichung:*
> ...



eigentlich heißt die rampe pyramidenstumpf.hört sich ******* an,ist dafür aber nicht spitz zulaufend.klingt komisch is aber so.

google liefert mir sogar eine box mit grundkonstruktion:






und das gelaber von bank to bank mit 90° hip is ja mal albern 
wenn mich einer fragt wo bist du grad gefahren sag ich "an der pyra" und nicht "joa halt an dieser fetten ramp mit bank to bank und der 90° hip mit dem table oben drauf YOOOOOOO TAILWHIP ALTAA"


----------



## RISE (25. März 2009)

Ja, reicht jetzt auch mit Geometrienachhilfe.


----------



## qam (25. März 2009)

Find es echt genial, dass jemand eine Diskussion beginnt und diese dann direkt für ihn nach seiner Meinung beendet ist...

Bild und Video gefallen mir sehr sehr gut! Besonders das Video!


----------



## der Digge (26. März 2009)

Ruhrpott + gutes Wetter + Bier + Digicam + BMX-Radfahrer =


----------



## derFisch (26. März 2009)

bangbus hatter vergessen!


----------



## XenoX (26. März 2009)

schöne bilder


----------



## HEIZER (26. März 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> Ruhrpott + gutes Wetter + Bier + Digicam + BMX-Radfahrer =



Top Fotos !   Wann war das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (26. März 2009)

danke, war letzten Samstag kurz vor'm dunkel werden, waren erst in Duisburg aber da war es wie zu erwarten sowas von viel zu voll das wir dann doch noch weiter gezogen sind


----------



## HEIZER (26. März 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> danke, war letzten Samstag kurz vor'm dunkel werden, waren erst in Duisburg aber da war es wie zu erwarten sowas von viel zu voll das wir dann doch noch weiter gezogen sind




Ja, leider ist es in Duisb. immer rappelvoll


----------



## KHUJAND (26. März 2009)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Ja, leider ist es in Duisb. immer rappelvoll



Klaus 
 kauf dir ein "big-bike" u. schliesse dich uns an...
alles andere ist spielerei.


----------



## _coco_ (26. März 2009)




----------



## HEIZER (26. März 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Klaus
> kauf dir ein "big-bike" u. schliesse dich uns an...
> alles andere ist spielerei.



Mag sein....aber das spielen macht derbe Spass


----------



## lennarth (26. März 2009)

_coco_ schrieb:


> bild


schick !


----------



## Hertener (26. März 2009)

HEIZER schrieb:


> ...das spielen macht derbe Spass


ack 

@Diggn: Ist Camouflage wieder modern? 

@coco: Was ist mit dem einem Fuss? Sieht 'n bissl komisch aus.


----------



## Daniel_D (26. März 2009)

Der Turndown ist fast schon unschön overklicked.

Das Can Can Bild ist ordentlich. Der Trick toll eingefangen. Nur der Schatten rechts unten trübt es ein bisschem.


----------



## nicusy (26. März 2009)

cancan bild hat nicht wirklich ne gute perspektive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _coco_ (26. März 2009)

Der Fuß schneidet sich irgendwie mit dem Schatten, oder so 
Naja wenigstens erkennt man, was gemacht wurde


----------



## Federal.Tom (26. März 2009)

naja ich nen sowas halt immer bank to bank box 
war mir halt neu tut mir leid!


----------



## _coco_ (26. März 2009)

Ist doch kein Ding, Dude.
Waren halt bei nem Street-Spot und hab ihn einfach mal probiert 
grüße


----------



## der Digge (27. März 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> @Diggn: Ist Camouflage wieder modern?



Mit der Unerbuchsen Auswahl hab ich nix zu tun, hab nur die Tricks angesagt ... beim allem anderen hatte er freihe Wahl 

der Fisch und das letzte Aufbäumen des Digicam-Blitz gegen die hereinbrechende Dunkelheit ein paar Minuten später:


----------



## nicusy (27. März 2009)

is das nen tobogan 180 über die hip?
sieht schick aus


----------



## derFisch (28. März 2009)

fürchte nicht. nur ein normaler tobogan in der bank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (29. März 2009)

Sehr schicke Bilder!
Sieht man hier in den nächsten Tagen auch was aus Mainz oder war keiner von euch da und hat Fotos gemacht?


----------



## man1x (29. März 2009)

Paule war, guckste halt mal die nächsten Tage auf seinem Blog.


----------



## _coco_ (29. März 2009)

Hat wer Ergebnisse aus Mainz ?


----------



## Kroni (29. März 2009)

Yo kurzes Video zu unserm Berlin Trip (wenn man draufklickt auch HD ):
[ame="http://vimeo.com/3910446"]Berlin Roadtrip on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## _coco_ (29. März 2009)

sehr gelungenes video!
passt alles sehr gut mit chilliger ägtschn


----------



## Daniel_D (30. März 2009)

Schade. Der Tobogan ist ja fast perfekt. Aber die Dinger sehen nun mal nur exakt von der Seite gut aus.


----------



## Prunni (30. März 2009)

Bikeshow am 29.03.2009 auf den Frühlingsmarkt in Duderstadt.

Marco Weißmantel aus Erfurt




Ich


----------



## Hertener (31. März 2009)

> sehr gelungenes video!


Jepp!


----------



## derFisch (31. März 2009)

bild ist leider ziemlicher murks...


----------



## nicusy (31. März 2009)

haltung is halt nicht so ghetto, aber sonst tighter 3er
zum foto sag ich jetzt mal nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (31. März 2009)

ich überlege grade, in welche richtung die linien außerhalb der kleinen quadrate gehen..nach hinten oder vorne...


----------



## nicusy (31. März 2009)

nach vorne... mein blick springt immer um^^


----------



## bikeron (31. März 2009)

dann ist die optische täuschung doch gelungen wenns eine sein sollte 360 beide dreiertreppen runter?! respekt


----------



## qam (31. März 2009)

Denke eindeutig vorne... krieg es nicht hin, dass sie nach hinten zeigen.


----------



## derFisch (31. März 2009)

danke.  
jaa, die linien sollten nach vorne gehen und dienen eigentlich nur dazu, das bild noch etwas sinnvoll zu füllen. sonst wär da alles weiss.

zur haltung: anders bekomm ich das vorderrad nicht runter. ist aber auch zu früh geknippst worden, bisschen später geht das gewicht wieder nach hinten.


----------



## dIrTbIkEr94 (1. April 2009)

Is das nicht der Rheinpark ?

wenn ja b,eiben die grünen matten da liegen ?


----------



## derFisch (1. April 2009)

joo, das is der Rheinpark. Die grünen Matten sind Kunstrasen und ich denke schon, dass die da liegen bleiben. Macht auf jeden Fall was her. Wenns da nich immer so tierisch voll wäre, wär das mein absoluter Lieblingspark. So sind die meisten Lines halt nicht besonders chillig zu fahren...


----------



## gmozi (1. April 2009)

Mit ein Grund, warum ich da noch nie war. Allerdings planen wir hier schon nen bissel was für den Sommer 

Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm


----------



## Stirni (1. April 2009)

wir kommen innen ferien auf jeden fall nochmal zu dir!mach dich drauf gefasst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrische (1. April 2009)

Mal was von "neues" von mir wenn es ueberhaupt jemals etwas altes gegeben hat  




180 ueber die Bank










Und dann noch nen tailwhip von mir ueber die Bank mit coolem Gesichtsaudruck


----------



## holmar (1. April 2009)

sieht so aus als wärst du von deinem eigenen bild begeistert, noch während es entsteht


----------



## L_AIR (1. April 2009)

wenn der tailwhip gestanden ist, fress ich nen besen (nein ehrlich wollte ich schon immer mal machen)


----------



## lightmetal (1. April 2009)

Ich nehm den Marzipanbesen.


----------



## paule_p2 (2. April 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Sehr schicke Bilder!
> Sieht man hier in den nächsten Tagen auch was aus Mainz oder war keiner von euch da und hat Fotos gemacht?



Schau mal auf www.breakless.de , da gibts die Fotos.


----------



## qam (2. April 2009)

Sehr schick, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaGore (2. April 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTpZ_YMoJgI"]YouTube - Radikal Freiburg Trial und Bmx[/ame]

gehn auch videos?!^^


----------



## nicusy (2. April 2009)

sehr tightes video!
barspins und nosemanuals gefallen mir sehr
nur trail trifft nicht wirklich meinen geschmack


----------



## Federal.Tom (2. April 2009)

ich hab den fisch gerstern in dorsten gesichtet 
schönes foto übrigens^^


----------



## der Digge (2. April 2009)

Ich hab den Fisch gestern auch in Dorsten gesichtet


----------



## Prunni (2. April 2009)

Gleich doppelte Aktion 

Dienstag Mellowpark:


----------



## nicusy (2. April 2009)

wenn der fotograf die kamera mal grade halten würde dann wärs echt schick!


----------



## Kroni (4. April 2009)

Von Gestern:


----------



## derFisch (5. April 2009)

ich weiss von nix!
aber schönes ding über mir!


----------



## _coco_ (6. April 2009)

Morgens, kurz vor neun in Deutschland:


----------



## lightmetal (6. April 2009)

Feshe Action.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brötchenbäcker (6. April 2009)

Fette Action und saugeiler Park!


----------



## _coco_ (6. April 2009)

Danke 
Den Rest gibt es wohl heute Abend aufm Blog.
Grüße


----------



## Kroni (6. April 2009)




----------



## Hertener (6. April 2009)

Ja, doch...


----------



## paule_p2 (7. April 2009)

1. Versuch am 1. Handrail, für die restlichen Bilder wie gewohnt klicken.


----------



## .nOx (7. April 2009)

und das klicken lohnt sich.


----------



## keepdirtclean (7. April 2009)

kronis fj ist top, paules pics sowieso


----------



## _coco_ (7. April 2009)

Eins hab ich noch


----------



## gmozi (7. April 2009)

Wenn man da in Duisburg nicht nur in die Landschaft kacken könnte, würd ich auch mal hinfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kroni (8. April 2009)

Haha


----------



## RISE (8. April 2009)

Aktion sehr gut, Katze sehr gut, Animal nicht gut. Muss ich gleich mal den Animal Sticker von meinem Lenker abmachen...


----------



## Hertener (8. April 2009)

Wie? Du hast 'nen Lenker? 

BTW:
Duisburg wäre mal 'nen Ausflug wert. Alleine wegen dem Bürger König Pils am Hauptbahnhof. 
Und dann gibt's auch eine kleine Street-Area nicht weit davon auf der BAB-Brücke, wie ich bei meinem letzten Besuch gesehen habe. Und bei genauerer Betrachtung dürften sich so noch ein paar Lokalitäten auftun. Hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## the agent (12. April 2009)




----------



## Hertener (12. April 2009)

Azzuro


----------



## lennarth (12. April 2009)

geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the agent (13. April 2009)

nachschlag...


----------



## Hertener (13. April 2009)

Ja, ja, ich sag's ja: Azzuro!


----------



## heup (14. April 2009)

was neues...

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1465


----------



## Hertener (14. April 2009)

1a Hinterhof-Engagement.


----------



## gmozi (14. April 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> 1a Hinterhof-Engagement.



;-) richtig


----------



## heup (15. April 2009)

Footjam ...ist so eine rampe wie meine kleine...


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/328944


----------



## iManu (15. April 2009)

machs doch so, einfach den BBCode unter deinem pic kopieren


----------



## mrc.the.whipper (15. April 2009)

@Hertener
in duisburg kann man gut street fahren, wenn man ein paar spots kennt.
im neuen rheinpark is das so ne' sache, weil der meistens bei guten wetter überfüllt ist...


----------



## heup (15. April 2009)

hab's geschafft!


----------



## _coco_ (15. April 2009)

the agent schrieb:


> nachschlag...



Um die Seite mal gut beginnen zu lassen 

Finds Foto von *dir agent* sehr gelungen, nur die Action könnte noch was höher.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (15. April 2009)

> Finds Foto sehr gelungen, nur die Action könnte noch was höher.
> Grüße


von wem jetzt?


----------



## XenoX (15. April 2009)

bestimmt nicht von dir, wobei bei dir wohl immer die action fehlt


----------



## gmozi (16. April 2009)

heup schrieb:


> hab's geschafft!



Bist auch wieder in die Rampe gesprungen? Da hab ich so generell meine Probleme mit


----------



## heup (16. April 2009)

bei der schaffe ich das manchmal aber meistens komme ich mit'm hr oben auf die''platform''


----------



## mrc.the.whipper (16. April 2009)

och jungs 
übt das doch lieber an einer vernümftigen rampe =)
mit helm und schonern geht das auch da meistens gut und wenn der footjam einmal geschafft is is das mit der angst auch vorbei =)
->einfach machen<- is mein tipp


----------



## mrc.the.whipper (16. April 2009)

PS:und mehr nach vorn und in die rampe lehnen. am besten ists wenn man kurz vom überkippen is und dann wieder in die rampe springt =)


----------



## RISE (16. April 2009)

Mach mal lieber n Bikecheck. 40s kann man nie genug sehen.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (16. April 2009)

jah habich mit meinem neuen account gemacht^^  guck rein ;D


----------



## heup (17. April 2009)

tiregrab to fakie von heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iManu (17. April 2009)

den slide am ende üben wir aber nochmal
nicht persöhnlich nehmen, aber warum postest du so viele bilder und videos von so ausbaufähiger action?


----------



## qam (17. April 2009)

Für "ausbaufähige Action" müsste erstmal Action da sein... sry, aber das fand ich echt mal richtig lahm. Die älteren Bilder waren halt so naja, bis auf den Footjam, der sieht finde ich nicht schlecht aus.
Ich will dir echt nicht zu nahe treten aber ich raffe einfach nicht warum du immer diese Sachen hier reinstellst die einfach nicht wirklich gut sind... ich mach das ja auch nicht.


----------



## gmozi (18. April 2009)

Vielleicht weil er SPASS am Rad fahren hat, und es genau DARAUF ankommt, und nicht darauf, ob man nun die Ubertricks raushaut?

Soweit ich das weiß fährt Heup noch nicht so lange, aber man kann an den Bildern und Vids ganz klar erkennen, dass er dazu lernt und besser wird.

Aber anstatt da mal nen bissel Motivation raus zu hauen oder gar Tips zu geben, werden hier zum Großteil nur echt blöde und alberne Kommentarte gepostet, dass man quasi annehmen muss die meisten hier sind schon mit 360 Double Whips ausm Kreissaal gehüpft ....


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (18. April 2009)

Ja, aber er muss nicht Videos von nichtmal zu 25% gestandenen Tailwhips machen. Das er Spaß am Fahren hat und uns jeden Fortschritt zeigen will kann ich ja verstehen. Nur wenn jeder User auch den kleinsten Fortschritt mit einem Bild o. Video posten würde, würden hier ja 200 Posts pro Tag auftauchen. Und zu letzt: Wenn hier nach jedem Post gehate kommt, weil er z.B. ein neues Bild vom Rad macht, wenn er neue Griffe hat, Sticker abmacht, Luft aufpumpt oder die Pedalen abgenutzt hat, muss er ja nichts mehr posten..


----------



## qam (18. April 2009)

@gmozi:
Ich muss dir bei dem was du sagst völlig Recht geben, gmozi, und daran hat auch niemand was auszusetzen.
Allerdings ist es doch irgendwie ein bisschen blöd z.B. so ein Video, wie das letzte zu posten. Es sagt ja auch keiner (zumindest ich nicht), dass er irgendwelche krassen Tricks bringen muss, allerdings finde ich sollten die Tricks, die er postet dann auch wenigstens nicht komplett im Anfangsstadium sein. Ich denke, jeder hier freut sich auch über etwas einfachere Tricks, als Tailwhips,Backflips etc., wenn sie denn auch schön oder zumindest in Ordnung ausgeführt sind.
Das Bild vom Footjam war ja gut.
Und wenn er Tipps möchte dann sollte er vielleicht auch danach fragen, dann wäre es auch nicht schlimm ein Bild von einem Trick zu posten, der einfach absolut nicht gelingen will, um anderen Leuten zu zeigen was nicht funktioniert und wo er Hilfe benötigt.
Ich hoffe, gmozi, du kannst mein Denken nachvollziehen und kannst zumindest teilweise mit meiner Meinung übereinstimmen.

@heup:
Falls mein Kommentar etwas grob oder gar beleidigend rübergekommen ist möchte ich mich hiermit bei dir entschuldigen, so war das nicht gemeint.
Ich will dich nicht entmutigen oder niedermachen, aber üb doch vielleicht einfach an einem Trick einen Tick länger und schicke dann ein Bild wenn er zumindest etwas besser funktioniert, dann wirst du sicher auch ne Menge lob ernten, selbst wenn der Trick nicht unbedingt 1A-Super-Top war, denn du lernst noch und dann ist ein Fortschritt ja auch etwas feines.
Bei massig Fotos von kleinen Fortschritten, ist der Fortschritt insgesamt vielleicht auch schlechter erkennbar, aber wenn du mal ein Foto machst wie z.B. das vom Footjam dann ist Fortschritt direkt sichtbar. Also üb fleißig weiter und beim nächsten Bild hoffe ich doch mal können wir wieder etwas mehr sehen!

In diesem Sinne gute Nacht,

mfg qam


----------



## RISE (18. April 2009)

Brötchenbäcker schrieb:


> Nur wenn jeder User auch den kleinsten Fortschritt mit einem Bild o. Video posten würde, würden hier ja 200 Posts pro Tag auftauchen.



Oder alle drei Jahre eins von mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (18. April 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Oder alle drei Jahre eins von mir...


anwesend 
nach langer zeit mal wieder aufm radl gewesen


----------



## holmar (18. April 2009)

spielt da jemand schlagzeug?


----------



## Lizard.King (18. April 2009)

ich muss mal keine lanze für den heup brechen:
deine fotos und videos sind echt scheise, der tiregrabshit könnte als beispiel dafür dienen wie man es absolut nicht machen soll.
nicht persönlich nehmen


----------



## Son (18. April 2009)

holmar schrieb:


> spielt da jemand schlagzeug?



jupp


----------



## Fahrradjunge (18. April 2009)

Lizard.King hat völlig recht.
ich mein heup kann ja ruhig viele bilder posten und so^^
dafür is das ja hier da wa.
aber doch nich jeden scheiß.
ich mein ich fahr jetz 3 jahre und hab mich jetz das erste mal in einem bmx forum angemeldet xD
ich hätte mich niemals getraut sowas hier hochzuladen.darum "fett restepke" an heup.


----------



## _coco_ (19. April 2009)

is doch jetzt langsam mal gut mit dem heup zerreißen und so.
fahrt einfach rad


----------



## Fahrradjunge (19. April 2009)

jah heute in duisburg =)


----------



## lennarth (19. April 2009)

viel zu viele bilder..sry.


----------



## qam (19. April 2009)

Sehr geil, noch mehr Bilder bitte!


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (19. April 2009)

Jetzt entschuldigst du dich hier auch nich.
tztztz
Top bilderchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (19. April 2009)

danke 
ja ich laber doch meistens viel mehr rum als fotos zu posten und ja so halt ne.wenn ich mal öfter fotos machen gehen würde.ich werds versuchen..


----------



## heup (19. April 2009)




----------



## RISE (19. April 2009)

Der Tiregrab gefällt mir am besten. Schade, dass der Baum nicht ganz mit drauf ist.


----------



## qam (19. April 2009)

Immerhin kannst du Bilder machen, lenny!
Ich hab 1. keine Kamera und 2. keine Skills. 
Muss eben mehr fahren...
Der Tiregrab ist echt schön und da kann heup sogar sehen, wie man sowas richtig macht.


----------



## lennarth (19. April 2009)

ich fühl mich geehrt,ein tiregrab 
danke aber.sollt ich wohl gelegentlich mal ein foto machen.oder zwei.


----------



## _coco_ (19. April 2009)

"3er" über ne "street-"spine""


----------



## lennarth (19. April 2009)

das ding will ich auch haben,das ist bestimmt spaßig.schön!


----------



## gmozi (19. April 2009)

_coco_ schrieb:


> "3er" über ne "street-"spine""



Wo zur Hölle issen das?


----------



## Flowpen (19. April 2009)

Der coco macht uns hier alle die ganze Zeit neidisch mit den geilen parks .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (19. April 2009)

gievenbeck. wenn ich da bin regnets


----------



## Hertener (19. April 2009)

Ok. Dann bleibst Du halt zu Hause oder fährst wo anders Rad, wenn ich mich mal in die Richtung bewege.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (20. April 2009)

gibbet da nur banks und curbs?


----------



## derFisch (20. April 2009)

und rails 
nur zwei unwichtige quarters!


----------



## _coco_ (20. April 2009)

Jo der Fisch hats schon gesagt 
Ich würde ihn als sehr tauglichen "street-park" beschreiben.
Macht echt sau Spass da.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (20. April 2009)

also nich mein ding 

quarters sind ein muss!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (20. April 2009)

Ich tausch den Street Park gegen unseren in Greifswald. Der ist zwar auch schön, aber ein bisschen zu quarterig.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (20. April 2009)

quarterigist super "wenn man [quarters] mag" =)
oder fisch?


----------



## DaGore (21. April 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-I44Yaa7Cw"]YouTube - Traditionelle karlsruher Ostersession 09[/ame]


----------



## dangerous.dan1 (21. April 2009)

sehr nice stimmung bei euch


----------



## Kroni (22. April 2009)

Fahrer: Duda 



Tuck von mir:


----------



## L_AIR (23. April 2009)

alles cool


----------



## qam (23. April 2009)

Jap, jede Menge schicke Sachen!


----------



## Fahrradjunge (23. April 2009)

Von heute=)
kollege übt fotos zu schießen und holt sich bald auch ne gute cam =)
und ich fand da shier shcon ganz nice=)


----------



## paule_p2 (23. April 2009)

dein kollege braucht keine gute cam wenn er sich gar keine gedanken um den bildaufbau macht. nur so am rande der whip könnte aus bunnyhop oder übern 5m double sein da fehlt der bezug.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (24. April 2009)

du hast n talent ;D etwa das selbe meinte er auch aber ich finds trotzdem geil^^aber genau darum find ichs ja iwi gut =)

davon abgesehen is der whip vonner curb in eine bank rein^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (24. April 2009)

mit Beton und 0.35sek später abgedrückt ist der 10mal so schön


----------



## der Digge (24. April 2009)

L_AIR schrieb:


> mit Beton und 0.35sek später abgedrückt ist der 10mal so schön



ich find Fotos von der Landung auch besser als vom Trick selbst


----------



## RISE (24. April 2009)

Oh ja, die nehmen einem diese schreckliche Ungewissheit.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (24. April 2009)

muhahaaaaaaaa


----------



## Christiaan (24. April 2009)

So, erst mal fertig


----------



## qam (25. April 2009)

Bist du unsichtbar oder weshalb kann ich dich nicht auf dem Bild finden?


----------



## gmozi (25. April 2009)

Christiaan schrieb:


> So, erst mal fertig



Sehr schönes Rad, wenn auch im falschen Topic gepostet


----------



## Hertener (25. April 2009)

Und was wiegt sowas?


----------



## L_AIR (25. April 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> ich find Fotos von der Landung auch besser als vom Trick selbst




dann halt 0.35sek früher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (25. April 2009)

rest von heute gibts wie immer aufen Block den man wie immer durch anklicken des Bildes bequem aufrufen kann.


----------



## [email protected] (26. April 2009)

Sehr krasse Action, geil paule!


----------



## XenoX (26. April 2009)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> rest von heute gibts wie immer aufen Block den man wie immer durch anklicken des Bildes bequem aufrufen kann.




Das Bild gefällt mir besonderst gut!
Irgendwie klappt das Darstellen mit [ img] net!
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_FwBj6hNWGEk/SfN6sB6gP-I/AAAAAAAAA2Q/DAyOHMreAVY/s1600-h/schorschice.jpg


----------



## Federal.Tom (27. April 2009)

http://soul-artwork.spacequadrat.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/whipsplash1.jpg

http://soul-artwork.spacequadrat.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/tailwhip1.jpg

http://soul-artwork.spacequadrat.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/air-kicker-2.jpg

http://soul-artwork.spacequadrat.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/nohandair1.jpg

Fotos von Gestern. Fotosession am Park mit Robin. Ich hoffe es gefällt^^


----------



## lightmetal (27. April 2009)

Ist ja schön wenn deine Kamera 2592px × 3872px große Bilder machen kann aber zum ansehen reicht auch irgendwas mit 800-1000px auf der langen Seite.


----------



## Federal.Tom (27. April 2009)

verkleinert der die bei dir beim klicken nicht automatisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (27. April 2009)

bei mir sind sie klein


----------



## lightmetal (27. April 2009)

Federal.Tom schrieb:


> verkleinert der die bei dir beim klicken nicht automatisch?



Ja natürlich macht das der Browser. Laden muss er aber dennoch die volle Größe. Vorher verkleinern tut doch nicht weh und spart dir die Uploadzeit. Außerdem könntest du die Bilder dann auch hier einfach anzeigen.


----------



## _coco_ (27. April 2009)

******** Paule, der Railtyp geht steil!


----------



## Kroni (29. April 2009)




----------



## heup (29. April 2009)




----------



## RISE (29. April 2009)

Sehr schick. Auf ner Quarter bring ich den Trick nicht zustande...


----------



## Hertener (29. April 2009)

...und ich auch nicht. Aber ich werde üüüüüüüübääääääään.


----------



## qam (29. April 2009)

Alles, was ich hier so auf der Seite sehe, gefällt mir sehr gut!!


----------



## Toblerone (30. April 2009)

schöne Fotos!
Nicht das ich mich einmischen möchte, aber ich seh fast keine Fahrer mit Helm. Ist es bei den BMX-ern eher unüblich?


----------



## lightmetal (30. April 2009)

Eher uncool.  Ich kann auch nicht wirklich begründen warum ich keinen Trage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Federal.Tom (30. April 2009)

Also wenn ich am Park am üben bin Trag ich eigentlich wirklich immer nen Helm.
Wir haben hier schon scheiß erfahrungen machen müssen mit ohne Helm fahren.

Aber für ein Foto mit nem Trick den ich auch relativ sauber und vor allem immer stehe trag ich auch nie wirklich nen Helm.

BMXer sind halt eitel...die Fotos müssen perfekt sein, da ist son Helm ganz falsch am Platz.


----------



## Toblerone (30. April 2009)

BMXer sind halt eitel...die Fotos müssen perfekt sein, da ist son Helm ganz falsch am Platz. [/QUOTE]


ok, gutes Argument!


----------



## derFisch (30. April 2009)

ich hab noch keinen finden können, der mir so gepasst hat, dass er mich beim fahren nicht behindert hätte.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (30. April 2009)

sieht schon gut aus !
aber da sgeht mit noch mehr style oder? =)


----------



## Fahrradjunge (30. April 2009)

@fisch

geht mir jah nich anders xD  wobei ich glaube das dein roter mir gut gepasst hat..zumindest besser als mein eigener


----------



## derFisch (30. April 2009)

kannste haben. bin ja dann doch nich so der stuntman...


----------



## Hertener (30. April 2009)

Ja, in den Rampen habe ich dann doch hin und wieder einen Helm auf. Sicher ist sicher. Die dummen Dinge passieren eh, wenn man keinen Helm auf hat. Und zum cruisen in der Stadt setze ich auch keinen Helm auf. Ich bin nämlich auch nicht so der Stuntman. ^^

*EDIT:*
Apropos Kopfgröße:
Da war mal einer im GS-BS, dem passte auch keiner der Helme. Der wollte aber wohl MTB fahren. Und das geht ja mal gar nicht, ohne Helm.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (1. Mai 2009)

coool =))
ich nehm den gerne wenn dir mir noch passt =P
ich trag selten nen helm.aber noch seltener schohner 
aber nicht weil das ******* aussieht, sondern weil ich einfach nur viel zu faul bin mich dafür umzuziehen xD


----------



## Federal.Tom (1. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte heute Erfolg  ...aber seht selbst^^:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brötchenbäcker (1. Mai 2009)

Eastern.


----------



## Federal.Tom (1. Mai 2009)

Jop...meine Nabe fällt auch schon fast auseinander. Kettenblat hab ich aber schoin ein neues 
Geschenkt bekommen von nem Kollegen am Park..echt super nett. 27ig zähne von Felt..echt nettes Teil.


----------



## heup (1. Mai 2009)

meine nabe ist heut auch auseinander gefallen xD


----------



## HEIZER (1. Mai 2009)

Federal.Tom schrieb:


> J Kettenblatt hab ich aber schoin ein neues
> Geschenkt bekommen von nem Kollegen am Park..echt super nett. 27ig zähne von Felt..echt nettes Teil.




Dann brauchste meines ja nicht mehr , oder ?


----------



## Federal.Tom (1. Mai 2009)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Dann brauchste meines ja nicht mehr , oder ?




Ne brauch ich nich mehr^^ Aber danke fürs Angebot =)


----------



## chrische (1. Mai 2009)

Standert bei den Eastern Kettenblättern...So hat meins auch nach kürzester Zeit ausgesehen.

Nabe.. Kein Kommentar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradjunge (1. Mai 2009)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Dann brauchste meines ja nicht mehr , oder ?



ich bräuchte eins


----------



## Federal.Tom (2. Mai 2009)

So ich hätte dann noch was von Donnerstag anzubieten.
Sind meine ersten Versuche ne Sequence mit Photoshop zu erstellen.
Die Fotos sind teilweise nicht an ner guten stelle geknipst um den 360 richtig zu erkennen, aber mehr war nicht drinn weil sich sonst alles in der bearbeitung überschnitten hätte. Bittesehr:









*Für größere Ansicht klicken.*


----------



## RISE (2. Mai 2009)

Ein, zwei Bilder mehr hätten der Sequenz gut getan, aber sieht man ja was es sein soll und den Kicker find ich persönlich großartig.


----------



## holmar (2. Mai 2009)

beim ersten fehlt wirklich ein zwischenschritt, aber das zweite gefällt


----------



## rascal92 (2. Mai 2009)

So, Kinders

Hier mal ein Link, wie man mit 20" auch Spass haben kann.

Etwas anders als gewöhnlich
Ist aber OT, einer davon bin ich (guess who)

Gruss, rascal92


----------



## XenoX (2. Mai 2009)

Sieht Spassig aus!


----------



## Tabletop-Mathis (2. Mai 2009)

Fahrradjunge schrieb:


> sieht schon gut aus !
> aber da sgeht mit noch mehr style oder? =)


 die schönen schuhe beim footjam kaputt machen und dann auch noch breakless  egal geiles bild


----------



## keepdirtclean (2. Mai 2009)

Tabletop-Mathis schrieb:


> die schönen schuhe beim footjam kaputt machen und dann auch noch breakless  egal geiles bild



was du redest.. 
du bist auch so ein breakless


----------



## Federal.Tom (2. Mai 2009)

Mit dem ausgfeprägtem Wortshatz eines WoW spielers gesagt:

lol


_____
Breakless 
Die jungen von heute. Nichmal Englisch könnse mehr.


----------



## HEIZER (3. Mai 2009)

Fahrradjunge schrieb:


> ich bräuchte eins




Da Federal Tom mein Neffe ist wäre es nur einen Leihgabe gewesen bis er ein neues hat. Ich brauche das Teil selber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradjunge (3. Mai 2009)

@ HEIZER

joa is kein ding   dachte nur das dus abgeben würdest 
egal dann^^


----------



## paule_p2 (3. Mai 2009)

weil crosspostings cool sind

1. Mai Fahrradtour nach Heidenheim




klicken für mehr


----------



## derFisch (3. Mai 2009)




----------



## qam (4. Mai 2009)

Nachdem ich die Bilder gesehen hatte, hatte ich mächtig Bock auf Steak...
Sehr geil!


----------



## Tabletop-Mathis (4. Mai 2009)

ist ja gut brakeless...^^ trotzdem tun mir die schuhe leid aber bild is geil


----------



## Kroni (4. Mai 2009)




----------



## XenoX (5. Mai 2009)

i believe i can fly


----------



## Stirni (5. Mai 2009)

180° ? 

sehr geil!


----------



## heup (5. Mai 2009)

ich glaub eher das ist von dieser verunstalteten jumpbox vom absprung auf die pyra ,oder?

bild top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (5. Mai 2009)

Könnt ja jetzt sagen, dass sei ein Pyramidenstumpf, aber das lasse ich wohl besser.
Denke auch, dass es quasi um 90° gesprungen ist.
Ist in jedem fall ästhetisch. Gefällt!


----------



## RISE (5. Mai 2009)

Von der Ledge mit 360 No Hander Tranfer in die Pyramide. Yes yes.


----------



## Vollblutbiker (5. Mai 2009)

tuck ist super!

fotoupdate meinerseits:






heidenheim, hölle steiler berg, auf eins

schorsch


----------



## Fahrradjunge (5. Mai 2009)

angeber


nein is echt der hamma^^


----------



## lennarth (5. Mai 2009)

Vollblutbiker schrieb:


> heidenheim, hölle steiler berg, auf eins


 dicke eier.


----------



## lightmetal (5. Mai 2009)

Restepkte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (5. Mai 2009)

feeeeetttt!!


----------



## qam (5. Mai 2009)

Brrrrruummm! Ohne Helm, bis sich einer weh tut!
Extremst geil jedenfalls!


----------



## RISE (5. Mai 2009)

Super.


----------



## Vollblutbiker (5. Mai 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> dicke eier.



wenn du wüsstest...


----------



## Kroni (5. Mai 2009)

jop Tuck ist um 90 Grad in die Pyra, sehr geiles Handrail Bild alla


----------



## _coco_ (6. Mai 2009)

So..hier sind mal ein paar mäßige bewegte Bilder vom 20zöllern.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYqo67GvNDY"]YouTube - crowd[/ame]
nicht schimpfen, ich üb noch


----------



## lightmetal (6. Mai 2009)

lustige Musike.... fahren ist doch auch ok wa. Umdrehen müsste noch bisschen geübt werden... und es war auch nur 1! Indian Giver drin.


----------



## RISE (6. Mai 2009)

Dem schließ ich mich an. Ist sehr ordentlich.


----------



## lennarth (6. Mai 2009)

video ist schick und icke und er ist immer geil.kannste mir den genauen songnamen nennen?


----------



## aurora 4th (6. Mai 2009)

Song: Malibu , Album: Mach et einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _coco_ (6. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Rosen.
Ich hoffe wir kommen mal mehr zum filmen


----------



## lennarth (6. Mai 2009)

danke aurora..
ja ich will auch mal ein bisschen filmen.außerdem will ich tailwhips schaffen und einen lambo kaufen.


----------



## Hertener (6. Mai 2009)

Ja, aller Anfang ist schwer, vor allem wenn man sich entscheiden soll, ob man lieber Fahrrad fährt oder Filmchen macht. Da ich es noch nicht einmal gebacken bekomme ein Bild, geschweige denn ein Filmchen, zu machen, möchte ich an dieser Stelle mal all denjenigen hier einen fetten Respekt rüberwachsen lassen, die hier in diesem Thread ihr Material veröffentlichen.

Macht weiter so.


----------



## qam (6. Mai 2009)

Gibts ja schon sehr günstig die Dinger:
[ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lamborghini-Libero-Freestyle-Ages-years/dp/B0013NDOLU"]Lamborghini Libero 20" Freestyle BMX (Ages 7+ years): Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Leisure[/ame]


Oh und das Video gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## lennarth (6. Mai 2009)

und mit diesem mies tiefen kleinen kinderrad schaff ich whips dann ja locker..qam hat all meine probleme gelöst!


----------



## derFisch (8. Mai 2009)

mir ist langweilig und ich kann das besser. aber  das Bild is ganz fesch, wie ich finde.



geschossen übrigens vom matthi.


----------



## _coco_ (8. Mai 2009)

über mir gefällt! im gegensatz zu meinem gesichtsausdruck


----------



## lennarth (8. Mai 2009)

gefällt gut!
oh ich würd gern barspins können


----------



## RISE (8. Mai 2009)

Ich auch, aber mein Lenker ist zu breit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (8. Mai 2009)

meiner auch und mein sattel ist klein und aus hartplastik.


----------



## nicusy (9. Mai 2009)

zum thema barspinn:


----------



## lennarth (9. Mai 2009)

immenstaad?nee oder?
sehr schön jedenfalls.ich muss den lernen..


----------



## Döört Rider (9. Mai 2009)

@coco: Soviel dann zum Thema klemmen  
Hier gibts niemanden zum Fotos machen, sonst würde ich hier auch mal was posten...


----------



## _coco_ (9. Mai 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Ich auch, aber mein Lenker ist zu breit.



halte ich für ein gerücht. 
zwei kollegen von mir fahren den helium ungekürzt und es klappt wunderprächtig.

@bild: sehr geil!

hier nochmal das von oben, nur unbearbeitet.


----------



## Flatpro (10. Mai 2009)

nicusy schrieb:


> zum thema barspinn:



hey, ich hab dich doch neulich am sonntag in kirchheim/heimstetten in dem tollen park da getroffen an der a99!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (10. Mai 2009)

ja stimmt!
du warst des mit den karierten felgen oder?
bist du öfters in muc?


----------



## derFisch (10. Mai 2009)

Marco aka Fahrradjunge. 



Relativ in Ordnung, wenn man bedenkt, dass er die grade erst lernt...


----------



## _coco_ (11. Mai 2009)

irgendwas is hier falsch gelaufen -.-"


----------



## _coco_ (11. Mai 2009)

Mal wieder nen Low-Trick Video
Aber Spass macht et
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3NDNNgJJfo"]YouTube - radeln[/ame]


----------



## _coco_ (11. Mai 2009)

sry für doppelpost


----------



## lightmetal (11. Mai 2009)

Triple post oida.


----------



## L_AIR (11. Mai 2009)

Gibt es hier keinen edit-button? Video ist nicht so super...

edit: da ist er ja


----------



## Hertener (11. Mai 2009)

Wo ist der kleene Nubbel vom Anfang des Vids zu finden?
I like that. 

Ah yo, fight the indiangiver!


----------



## schmutz (12. Mai 2009)

Ein Bild von Sonntag. Von _coco_ gemacht


----------



## heup (12. Mai 2009)

2-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (12. Mai 2009)

mach den erstmal bevor du noten verteilst.gutes ding


----------



## _coco_ (12. Mai 2009)

heup schrieb:


> 2-



Ich bin wahrlich kein guter Fahrer, aber das du jetzt Noten für Tricks verteilst, die du nicht machst, finde ich mehr als lachhaft.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (12. Mai 2009)

ich weiß nichtmal was das fürn trick sein soll?
könnte 180 die stufen hoch sein
aber auch 360 runter
aber wahrscheinlich 180 runter ne?


----------



## schmutz (12. Mai 2009)

Japs, genau. Hätte ich vielleicht dabeischreiben sollen ^^
Mein erster 180er vier Stufen runter.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (12. Mai 2009)

jo is doch korrekt^^


----------



## qam (12. Mai 2009)

dabeischreiben... Du bist mir vielleicht einer.
Ich wusste auch erst nicht so genau ob es ein 180° die Treppten runter ist, sieht aber eigentlich nicht schlecht aus, wobei man vllt etwas später hätte abdrücken sollen.
Ich will auch 180° können! 
Naja vielleicht ab diesem Wochenende!


----------



## RISE (12. Mai 2009)

Jo ist doch gut der 180er.


----------



## Hertener (13. Mai 2009)

> könnte 180 die stufen hoch sein


Yo, das wäre mal derbst heftig gewesen. 

Aber auch so:


----------



## Fahrradjunge (13. Mai 2009)

findeste heftig? 

dann amch ich dieses WE n 180 4 stufen hoch und mach foto =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (13. Mai 2009)

Ihr seid alle voll Gay! 

@ Coco & Schmutz

Lasst mal am WE (wenns trocken sein sollte) bissel in der City streeten. Mal nen paar Leute zusammentrommeln und mit mehr als nur 2-3 Radlern Spaß haben.


----------



## heup (13. Mai 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> mach den erstmal bevor du noten verteilst.


 geschafft hab ich ihn schon 4mal  (aber noch nie stufen runter)

war grad müde...ist zwar schon scgön, aber mir sagt das bilds iwie nicht zu...


dann formuliere ich es das nächst mal halt so^^

MfG


----------



## lennarth (13. Mai 2009)

ich bin stolz auf dich.machste mir ein foto?


----------



## heup (13. Mai 2009)

wenn ich ihn  wieder schaff...


----------



## _coco_ (13. Mai 2009)

Sorry man, aber da kann man nur eins schreiben wenn man das liest, was du von dir gibst:
Hänger.


----------



## qam (13. Mai 2009)

Ich sach ma nix dazu, außer: weniger Gelaber und mehr Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (13. Mai 2009)

heup schrieb:


> wenn ich ihn  wieder schaff...



4-


----------



## Animalbmx98 (13. Mai 2009)

naja geht so ...


----------



## Lizard.King (13. Mai 2009)

geil


----------



## dangerous.dan1 (13. Mai 2009)

geht so und im falschen threat gepostet. das ist der richtige dafür: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=73175&page=274


----------



## RISE (13. Mai 2009)

Der Thomson Vorbau rettet das Desaster gerade noch so.


----------



## dangerous.dan1 (14. Mai 2009)

mal nen kurzer edit aus dem dorf wo ich zur zeit wohn
[ame="http://vimeo.com/4647534"]Dan Stockach Edit on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Knoxville (14. Mai 2009)

Nicht schlecht.
Und wer hat auf nem dorf schon so nen schönen Park...


----------



## derFisch (14. Mai 2009)

In meinen Augen richtig gutes Ding. Mir gefällt dein Fahrstil!


----------



## dangerous.dan1 (14. Mai 2009)

danke danke


----------



## nicusy (15. Mai 2009)

gefällt mir auch sehr gut

muss auch mal wieder die videokamera auspacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (15. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/4661624"]follow the cops back home[/ame]
draufklicken für hd


----------



## _coco_ (15. Mai 2009)

eins der geilsten vids seit langer zeit!
sehr geil. gefällt mir mehr als gut


----------



## lennarth (15. Mai 2009)

ich hab ne erektion.super video!
was isn das für ne halle?bin in aachen geboren,von daher besteht die möglichkeit,dass ich da mal mitm rad bin.ich will auch so eine halle


----------



## derFisch (16. Mai 2009)

danke 
is ne alte maschinenhalle, etwas ausserhalb. wo die genau liegt will ich jetz hier nich sagen . 
aber meld dich mal ruhig, wenn du in der gegend bist und ne runde rollen willst.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (16. Mai 2009)

korrekt xD

jump box und dicke quarter =))))


----------



## lennarth (16. Mai 2009)

mir ist langweilig und hier zu wenig los.




schwör auf koran


----------



## Hertener (16. Mai 2009)

derb


----------



## lennarth (17. Mai 2009)

danke!
immer noch so wenig los hier eh


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (17. Mai 2009)

schwöööööööööör.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Federal.Tom (17. Mai 2009)

mega geiles ding.
der bunnyhop ist schon übel.
toooooooop alda!^^


----------



## Vollblutbiker (19. Mai 2009)

nachtaction


----------



## heup (19. Mai 2009)

bild ist top!


----------



## lightmetal (19. Mai 2009)

Seh kein Bild...


----------



## holmar (19. Mai 2009)

du verpasst was


----------



## lightmetal (19. Mai 2009)

Das ist mir klar. Außer ich klick auf den Link in der Signatur. 

Top Action.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (22. Mai 2009)

2 handrail fotos von der kleinen session mim david gestern:
war nice!


----------



## Fahrradjunge (22. Mai 2009)

geiler shit


----------



## RISE (22. Mai 2009)

Ich würd das ja sehr loben, aber nebem dem Rail ist der Rasen nicht gemäht.


----------



## Hertener (22. Mai 2009)

> ... neben dem Rail ist der Rasen nicht gemäht.


Pah...
VR-Nabe passt im 1. Bild nicht zum Vorbau. 
T-Shirt ist auch nicht chic. 
Gartenstühle passen nicht, Treppe ist nicht Ghetto genug und der Handlauf zu flach - man, man, man! 



> Ich würd das ja sehr loben...


ack


----------



## derFisch (22. Mai 2009)

geile sau der flachmann!


----------



## Hertener (22. Mai 2009)

oink oink


----------



## Vollblutbiker (22. Mai 2009)

feeble ist der shit


----------



## nicusy (22. Mai 2009)

hat auch nicht immer geklappt... haha^^
aber "ersguterjunge"!


----------



## Flatpro (23. Mai 2009)

buhuhu, mein tretlager und mein schienbein *heul*


----------



## rLr (23. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/4797454"]http://vimeo.com/4797454[/ame]
summer edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (23. Mai 2009)

schönes vid!


----------



## hardtail rider (23. Mai 2009)

fett reto!


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (23. Mai 2009)

wie heisst der song aus dem video??


----------



## Flatpro (24. Mai 2009)

ich darf noch mal


----------



## RISE (24. Mai 2009)

Sexy.


----------



## holmar (24. Mai 2009)

ich glaub du hast n komischen frauengeschmack


----------



## derFisch (24. Mai 2009)

du hast den flachmann noch nich live gesehn


----------



## Hertener (25. Mai 2009)

Wobei? 
Beim "Frauengeschmack haben" oder beim "Rad fahren"?


----------



## RISE (25. Mai 2009)

Ist letztendlich sowieso das gleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (25. Mai 2009)

der feeble ist ganz abartig gut.dicksten respekt dafür!


----------



## gmozi (26. Mai 2009)

derFisch schrieb:


> du hast den flachmann noch nich live gesehn



Ich ja


----------



## McMax (26. Mai 2009)

Hier mal ein bisschen was von mir :

Footjam 


 

kleiner Turndown



 

Air, Qualität ist aber nicht so toll, da ich aus nem Video schneiden musste.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (26. Mai 2009)

geiler park^wo issn der??


----------



## Kroni (26. Mai 2009)

Müsste Karlsruhe Messplatz sein:
Hier noch was vom Duda:


----------



## heup (26. Mai 2009)

müsste barspin - disaster sein oder? 

bild sieht sehr nice aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradjunge (26. Mai 2009)

ja aber ist es dabei nich sinnvoller etwas höher abzuspringen...weil man muss da echt genau hinsehen xD
aber bild is sons echt gelungen


----------



## Flatpro (26. Mai 2009)

ich mag noch mal:


----------



## RISE (26. Mai 2009)

Den will ich auch... Also den Tailwhip.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (27. Mai 2009)

quaaaark xD
können ja mal n bild zusammen machen xD

kann den jetz au auf eins =)


----------



## L_AIR (27. Mai 2009)

ich will den spot
schicke bilder hier


----------



## holmar (27. Mai 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Den will ich auch... Also den Tailwhip.



als ob irgendjemand mal was anderes behaupten würde
das bild ist wirklich ansehnlich geworden


----------



## Flatpro (27. Mai 2009)

du willst den spot bestimmt nicht. isn spielplatz und da sind immer kinder , alles voller sand und überall so betonteile im weg. ach, die seile für die kinder zum kletternhab ich noch vergessen....


----------



## nicusy (27. Mai 2009)

WORD
aber es ist ein guter treffpunkt 
und is halt n paradies für krasse flyout-ranger!


müssen mal wieder fotos machen gehen... bin nicht all zo überzeugt von den letzten 


edit:

kleiner boost vom manu heute


----------



## derFisch (28. Mai 2009)

bank to bank, richtig?
ich mag das


----------



## L_AIR (28. Mai 2009)

mal was von mir
tabletop
air im heimischen park
x-up air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepdirtclean (28. Mai 2009)

nicusy schrieb:


> kleiner boost vom manu heute



krasse sache!! 

@l air: ebenfalls gute action


----------



## nicusy (28. Mai 2009)

heut wieder fahren gewesen
(hoffe es stört keinen dass ich hier alles mit meinen fotos vollspame )

moritz




icke


----------



## Flatpro (28. Mai 2009)

alles voll mit seinen fotos...


----------



## qam (28. Mai 2009)

Als ob das "stÃ¶ren" kÃ¶nnte... ich mag alle eure Bilder!
Die sind echt â¥


----------



## heup (29. Mai 2009)

super bilder die letzten


----------



## Stirni (31. Mai 2009)

saufgelagen-unabsichtliches-mülltonnen-umschmeißen-und-tricks-versuchen.


----------



## holmar (31. Mai 2009)

voll ghetto. selbst wenn du in trainingsanzug nur gerade ausfahren würdest, würdest du von mir noch 8 von 10punkte bekommen. wobei 7 auf das rad und einer auf die kleidung entfallen würde


----------



## Stirni (31. Mai 2009)

danke


----------



## heup (31. Mai 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> saufgelagen-unabsichtliches-mülltonnen-umschmeißen-und-tricks-versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (1. Juni 2009)

jetzt werd ich sogar schon von heup ausgelacht....ich such mir nen neuen sport...ich hab gehört eiskunstlauf soll auch ganz cool sein.


----------



## qam (1. Juni 2009)

Ich geh gleich Indiaca spielen, lol.
Ballett ist übrigens der Geheim-Tipp für 2010!


----------



## Stirni (1. Juni 2009)

sorry bin keine trendhure


----------



## holmar (1. Juni 2009)

genau, mach was richtig undergroundiges und spiel tennis!


----------



## heup (1. Juni 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> jetzt werd ich sogar schon von heup ausgelacht....


das leben ist hart, oder ^^


----------



## Federal.Tom (1. Juni 2009)

Der abubaca ist echt geil..."ghetto spots 4 life oida" xD

So hab heute 180 richtig gelernt mal...im flat und dann auch mal 2 stufen runter..also heute das erstemal nicht lachen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (1. Juni 2009)

hattest du nicht neulich eine sequenz von einem 360 aus einem kicker hier drin?wieso hast du dann heute 180s gelernt?
is guad


----------



## Stirni (1. Juni 2009)

guter 180!


----------



## Federal.Tom (1. Juni 2009)

der 360 war von nem kollegen 
ich hab nur das foto und die sequenz gemacht....stand da aber meine ich auch bei^^

danke!


----------



## Flatpro (1. Juni 2009)

also erstmal hallo zusammen. war heut wieder mitm nici radfahren und er hat auch doch ein wenig geknipst der gute!

ergebnis gibts hier:




50/50 180. sequenz taugt mir sehr




ncih ganz so mein fall. schau da a wenig affig aus


----------



## Federal.Tom (1. Juni 2009)

Die Sequenz ist geiL! hat aber leider einen kleinen fehler^^
aber ansonsten stramm. der trick auch!


----------



## nicusy (1. Juni 2009)

wenn du mit fehler die reifen unten links meinst muss ich dich enttäuschen...
des is nen betonhügel im vg und er fährt nun mal dahinter


----------



## Federal.Tom (1. Juni 2009)

na um so besser dann kann ich jetzt sagen das das foto einfach der hammer ist!


----------



## HEIZER (1. Juni 2009)

Federal.Tom schrieb:


> Der abubaca ist echt geil..."ghetto spots 4 life oida" xD
> 
> So hab heute 180 richtig gelernt mal...im flat und dann auch mal 2 stufen runter..also heute das erstemal nicht lachen^^



Da hab dich dich ja richtig gut erwischt mit der Cam heute


----------



## lennarth (1. Juni 2009)

flatpro ist geil.wie lang fährst du schon?seit 03?
jedenfalls echt krass.


----------



## RISE (1. Juni 2009)

Flatpros Bilder und Aktionen sind top. Da gibts nichts zu meckern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (2. Juni 2009)

Der Junge in dem orangenen T-Shirt macht mir echt Spaß. Die Sequenz kommt sehr gut rüber. T-Shirt passt zur Hose, Klamotten zum Rad, das Rad zum Obstacle; lediglich die Sprüherei an der Mauer im Hintergrund stört ein wenig das ansonsten runde Gesamtbild. _Was ist das für eine armseelige Gegend, wo es noch nicht einmal ordentliche Graffities gibt?_ 

Zu dem 2. Bild:
Fliiiiiiiischa! 

Zu dem vom Tom:
SauBär! 

Zu dem Heizer:
GE-Buer Rathaus, wa?
Menno, hab ich gestern was verpasst...


----------



## HEIZER (2. Juni 2009)

Flatpro kann ich nur gratulieren.....echt gut

@ Hertener

Yupp.....unser Rathaus......warum in die Ferne schweifen ? Obwohl Buer zum streeten eher nicht taugt ...


----------



## Hertener (2. Juni 2009)

Ein bisschen was geht immer. Und zum Schluss taugt flaches Land auch.


----------



## lightmetal (2. Juni 2009)

Flatpro rockt derbe... ich bräucht mal jemand der mit ner Knipse umgehen kann und auch was vom Sport versteht.


----------



## nicusy (2. Juni 2009)

komm nach münchen


----------



## lightmetal (2. Juni 2009)

Wo istn das?


----------



## RISE (2. Juni 2009)

Rheinland-Westfalen.


----------



## Stirni (2. Juni 2009)

hier noch 2 aktionen 2er freunde
rooftop-gap vom thimo:





roofdrop vom gabor:


----------



## Hertener (2. Juni 2009)

Auf der Alm da gibt's koa Sünd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (2. Juni 2009)

beste sparkassenfiliale


----------



## HEIZER (2. Juni 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> Auf der Alm da gibt's koa Sünd!



Hast du ne Ahnung ....


----------



## paule_p2 (2. Juni 2009)

HTKS weißt feierlich auf den neusten Blogeintrag hin.
Inklusive kleinem aber feinem Tourbericht der großartigen HTKSWEKT09


----------



## _coco_ (2. Juni 2009)

der hammer in dosen!


----------



## .nOx (3. Juni 2009)

sehr gut!


----------



## Jutaro (4. Juni 2009)

Von heute morgen. 





Groß hier:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3330/3594202691_d3fa3c6c0a_b.jpg





Groß hier:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3396/3594202699_6452fb93cf_b.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (4. Juni 2009)

wenns nen downtable sein soll dann würd ich den lenker noch eindrehen
falls es nen talbetop sein soll würd ich die handstellung ändern
sonst schon recht nett!


----------



## keepdirtclean (4. Juni 2009)

beine zusammen. geiler spot!!


----------



## Jutaro (4. Juni 2009)

Danke für den tip. werd ich mal beides mal versuchen.


----------



## paule_p2 (4. Juni 2009)

"Filme sind zu teuer ich fotografiere lieber die Mattscheibe ab"


----------



## holmar (4. Juni 2009)

sehr geile idee. gefällt mir insgesamt wirklich gut


----------



## lightmetal (4. Juni 2009)

Hat ich neulich doch irgendwo mit Hügelhüpfen gesehen... sehr gutes Bild.


----------



## paule_p2 (4. Juni 2009)

jo die idee hab ich von einem ridebmx portrait von garry young oder so, also ist nicht die neuste idee aber ich wollt sie schon seit ner weile umsetzten und heute hat es sich halt angeboten.


----------



## lightmetal (4. Juni 2009)

Nichts dagegen. Top ausgeführt. Vielleicht nur bisschen gerade ausrichten und die Spiegelung auf der Mattscheibe mit nem Polfilter bekämpfen.


----------



## paule_p2 (4. Juni 2009)

hm polfilter hab ich leider nicht, aber ich werd es bestimmt nochmal machen und dann auch mit einem 2 stativ und einem makroobjektiv um vll etwas mehr schärfe auf dem mattscheiben bild zu bekommen.


----------



## RISE (4. Juni 2009)

Ist Georg nebenberuflich jetzt Nathan Williams?
Gutes Bild, gute Aktion und hach die Kamera...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude#33 (6. Juni 2009)




----------



## lightmetal (6. Juni 2009)

Fullface auf dem Kinderrad sieht gar nicht mal blöd aus. Zumindest auf Hügeln.


----------



## heup (6. Juni 2009)

die signatur ist gut!
auch wenn sie nciht stimmen muss


----------



## lennarth (6. Juni 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Fullface auf dem Kinderrad sieht gar nicht mal blöd aus. Zumindest auf Hügeln.


den gleichen gedanken hatte ich auch.schönes bild


----------



## Dude#33 (7. Juni 2009)

Merci.


----------



## heup (9. Juni 2009)

miese quali, weil es aus'm vid rausgeschnitten ist.

Tuck no hand
vor 2 tagen per zufall gelernt.




tiregrab


----------



## HEIZER (9. Juni 2009)

@ Dude

Ein schönes Foto !


----------



## Dude#33 (9. Juni 2009)

Merci, dank geht natürlich auch von mir an die Fotografin. 

@heup: Per Zufall? Das interesiert mich jetzt, was wolltest du eigentlich machen?


----------



## RISE (9. Juni 2009)

Tailwhip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (9. Juni 2009)

heup hat ne trendy flyoutquarter vor der tür.sowas ungerechtes


----------



## Hertener (9. Juni 2009)

Dude#33 schrieb:


> ...was wolltest du eigentlich machen?


Tiregrap! Er wusste nur noch nicht, ob mit links oder mit rechts.   

@heup:
Mal davon abgesehen, dass das beeindruckend ist, was Du da ablieferst, aber eine bessere Qualität bzw. das besagte Filmchen wären dann doch wünschenswert.


----------



## paule_p2 (9. Juni 2009)

Ich hasse Handrails, trotzdem fühle ich mich gerade sehr männlich.


----------



## _coco_ (9. Juni 2009)

was gehtn mit dir ?


----------



## lennarth (9. Juni 2009)

paules bild ist wie gewohnt gut und dass er selber rad fahren kann sehen wir ja auch.ich find das ding ziemlich geil.


----------



## RISE (9. Juni 2009)

Sieht aus als ob Dornröschen hinter den Büschen wohnt. Gutes Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (10. Juni 2009)

high five


----------



## nicusy (10. Juni 2009)

props hoch 25 und bild is der oberburner!!!!


----------



## heup (10. Juni 2009)

ist leider schief.

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/5075091"]bam on Vimeo[/ame]

an die quarter wird vielleicht bals hinten ne landung rangebaut und dann hat heup sogar ne jumpbox  *angeb*

no hand  ist aus test sprung auf die matte in der i-punkt entstanden. hoch gesprungen, aus angst lenker lenker geklemmt und dann immerwieder und als die matte weg war dan halt geschafft und nach der i-punkt zuhause flyouts gemacht.

hat jemand tips für toboggans   ( der fisch???) 

ich treff immer nur meinen oberschenkel/knie aber nie den sattel und das lenker einknicken kommt dan bestimmt von alleine...


----------



## _coco_ (10. Juni 2009)

also ich würde das video drehen und nochmal generalüberholen.


----------



## man1x (10. Juni 2009)

in der generalüberholung wären absprung und landung auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## bikeron (10. Juni 2009)

du musst dich zurücklehnen und mit der hand loslassen, die auf der entgegengesetzten seite zu deinem vorderen fuß ist. das lenkerdrehen kommt dadurch, dass du dein vorderrad nach vorne drückst.  wenn du dich nicht nach hinten lehnst könnte es schwer werden den lenker wieder zu kriegen.   

Ich gucke mal ob wir heute ein schönes bild von einem toboggan krigen dann poste ich das heute abend.


----------



## nicusy (10. Juni 2009)

des video is n scherz oder?


----------



## bikeron (10. Juni 2009)

ich hab mal ne dumme frage. ich wollte jetzt grad ein bild hochladen und das einzige was oben in dieser optionsleiste bei Dirkt Antworten ist, ist die farbauswahl. früher war da immer noch sowas für smilieys und bilder etc. aber das ist jezt we. was soll ihc machen?


----------



## der Digge (10. Juni 2009)

laut schreiend im Kreis laufen


----------



## lightmetal (10. Juni 2009)

Schonmal gesehen?

Fotoalbum

Mal benutzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caracal (10. Juni 2009)

bikeron schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> das einzige was oben in dieser optionsleiste bei Dirkt Antworten ist, ist die farbauswahl. früher war da immer noch sowas für smilieys und bilder etc. aber das ist jezt we.
> 
> [...]



Hi, 

Ich würde mein Bild einfach in eine Grafik umwandeln und den "Grafik einfügen"-Button benutzen. Ich weiss auch nicht, warum man hier keine Bilder mehr posten kann, aber als kleiner Nutzer kann man gegen solche Entscheidungen des Forenbetreibers wohl wenig ausrichten.


----------



## bikeron (10. Juni 2009)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/4/8/7/6/_/large/tbog.jpg[IMG] 

so ich hoffe dass das so klappt. hab noch einen toboggan auf der festplatte gefunden. 

Fahrer : Ich 
Foto: Nick


----------



## lightmetal (10. Juni 2009)

Anfangstag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Der Rest stimmt.

Unter dem Foto im Album gibt es auch den fertigen Code in verschiedenen Größen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Juni 2009)

Unter dem Bild in deinem Album auf "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" klicken und kopieren.


----------



## bikeron (10. Juni 2009)

ok dankeschön. dann jetzt mal die frage wie das bild so ist abgesehen vo der quali


----------



## heup (10. Juni 2009)

also mir gefällts


----------



## paule_p2 (11. Juni 2009)

heup schrieb:


> also mir gefällts



du hast auch ein video hochladen bei dem du die kamera vertikal(!) hälst.

zum foto, buttshots sind meinstens nicht toll und der moment passt auch nicht wirklich aber es ist schonmal gut dass man den absprung, zumindest teilweise, sieht.


----------



## Hertener (11. Juni 2009)

Nun, die Kamera wird wohl jemand anderes gehalten haben, heup fuhr in dem Moment ja gerade mit dem Rad.   
Die Musik passt übrigens zu dem Video: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK6TXMsvgQg&feature=related"]YouTube - Benny Hill Theme[/ame] Benny Hill lässt grüßen. 

@heup:
Ich hatte mir von dem Video etwas mehr erwartet. Was Du da ablieferst ist, wie schon bei den Fotos, enttäuschend. Da kannst' des auch ganz sein lassen.


----------



## DaGore (11. Juni 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03tPVzfvdvI"]YouTube - Freiburg Bmx[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeron (11. Juni 2009)

ja der kumpel hat grad erst angefangen fotos zu machen und das war von dem  trick das beste. also auch von ildaufbau und so. 

das video aus freiburg ist ja mal obergeil.  ihr fahrt irgendwie zu gut


----------



## holmar (11. Juni 2009)

die musik und die karottenhosen sind abartig. aber der rest vom video ist sehr geil!


----------



## Hertener (11. Juni 2009)

Ja, so "the king is back" und so...


----------



## qam (11. Juni 2009)

Hammer Geil!


----------



## RISE (11. Juni 2009)

Der Nasenmanuel war mächtig. Gutes Video.


----------



## HEIZER (11. Juni 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Der Nasenmanuel war mächtig. Gutes Video.



Unterschreib !  

So muss ein Video sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kroni (11. Juni 2009)

richtig geiles Ding aus Freiburg, Eins von uns:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/5094969?pg=embed&sec="]Pforzheim Ain`t Ready on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## heup (11. Juni 2009)

19 mal kroni, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe.
geiles vid.


----------



## Kroni (11. Juni 2009)

19 mal was? Danke


----------



## HEIZER (11. Juni 2009)

@ Kroni

Schönes Vid von Euch , echt sauber


----------



## heup (11. Juni 2009)

Kroni schrieb:


> 19 mal was? Danke



19 mal müsstest du auf'm radel sein.


----------



## lennarth (11. Juni 2009)

ich bedanke mich recht herzlich für diese absolut nennenswerte information.


----------



## Hertener (12. Juni 2009)

Wer sonst keine Hobbys hat...


----------



## RISE (12. Juni 2009)

Auch gutes Video und n guter Song.


----------



## heup (12. Juni 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> Wer sonst keine Hobbys hat...



scheiß wetter draußen


----------



## Hertener (12. Juni 2009)

immer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (12. Juni 2009)

bisschen windig aber immerhin regnet es nicht mehr


----------



## heup (12. Juni 2009)

heut abend gings wieder mit wetter...aber gleich nen platten gekriegt


----------



## lennarth (12. Juni 2009)

spannend


----------



## qam (12. Juni 2009)

Mach doch n Blog auf!


----------



## Hertener (13. Juni 2009)

'N Block reicht!


----------



## bikeron (13. Juni 2009)

Freitag in Darmstadt gewesen. 

Toboggan 




Tuck no-hand


----------



## HEIZER (13. Juni 2009)

am heutigen Samstag in Herten


----------



## heup (13. Juni 2009)

das war aber kein 180,oder schief gesprungen?


----------



## Hertener (13. Juni 2009)

@HEIZER:
Sehr schön. 
Leider ist der Marktplatz zur Zeit verkarussellt, sonst hätten wir uns vielleicht getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (14. Juni 2009)

der no hand ist schön.hab noch was von heute,paule ist mir leider ein bisschen voraus.leider nur standbild:



..und es hat wehgetan.kommt aber noch in gestanden!


----------



## derFisch (14. Juni 2009)

ganz ordentlich alles!
 ich trau mich nie an handrails...


----------



## HEIZER (14. Juni 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> @HEIZER:
> Sehr schön.
> Leider ist der Marktplatz zur Zeit verkarussellt, sonst hätten wir uns vielleicht getroffen.



Zum Markt wollten wir auch hin...leider steht da jetzt die blöde Kirmes rum


----------



## gmozi (14. Juni 2009)

Dann kommt doch einfach mal nach ESSEN  @ Hertener, diesmal dann ohne Stress und Platten


----------



## Hertener (14. Juni 2009)

Yeah, Street-Session in Essen. Bin dabei. Platten bringe diesmal ich mit. Und für den Stress sorgen, wie immer, die anderen. 
Apropos Essen: Ich habe schon wieder Hunger!


----------



## HEIZER (14. Juni 2009)

Zum essen nach Essen..oder wie ? 

Wäre aber mal eine Option


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (14. Juni 2009)

Wenn schon Essen,
dann in Görlitz.

So heißt es richtig. Kulturhaupstadt... gna.


----------



## HEIZER (14. Juni 2009)

Görlitz ..?  ....ist das dort wo die Ahnungslosen wohnen ?    Ich weiss nicht recht ob ich da mal essen sollte ...


----------



## RISE (14. Juni 2009)

Görlitz war doch meiner Meinung da die Stadt, die von einem unbekannten Gönner immer mal großzügige Spenden bekommt... Oder? Jetzt sag doch auch mal was dazu.


----------



## Stirni (14. Juni 2009)

leichtmetall war der spender


----------



## lightmetal (14. Juni 2009)

Ja ich spende jedes Jahr eine halbe Million Euro weil ich sonst wieder nur in Puff gehe für das Geld.

Ahnungslos sind nur die in Dresden. In Görlitz gab es Westfernsehen.


----------



## Jutaro (20. Juni 2009)

Heute im Fust Park:


----------



## derFisch (20. Juni 2009)

heiss!


----------



## holmar (20. Juni 2009)

gibts noch mehr bilder von dem park? sieht sehr unterhaltsam aus


----------



## Jutaro (21. Juni 2009)

holmar schrieb:


> gibts noch mehr bilder von dem park? sieht sehr unterhaltsam aus



Schau mal hier: http://image.blog.livedoor.jp/ma3_999222/imgs/1/c/1cd47195.JPG


----------



## Dude#33 (22. Juni 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (22. Juni 2009)

Nice.


----------



## lennarth (22. Juni 2009)

nett.und geile quali


----------



## Marzokka (22. Juni 2009)

Mal was neues:


----------



## qam (22. Juni 2009)

I like.


----------



## _coco_ (22. Juni 2009)

m2 und der park ist der hammer


----------



## Marzokka (22. Juni 2009)

Danke und oh ja das ist er


----------



## paule_p2 (22. Juni 2009)

ich wollte eigentlich irgendetwas tiefgründiges und cooles schreiben aber da mir nichts einfällt.

"jo, neuer shit auf HTKS"


----------



## man1x (22. Juni 2009)

haha -.-


----------



## XenoX (23. Juni 2009)

der gesichtsausdruck ist göttlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mut4ntrid3r (23. Juni 2009)

bist grad kacken oder was?


----------



## nicusy (24. Juni 2009)

das nennt man dann wohl "gestanden"


----------



## DaGore (24. Juni 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I1ND71IXKw"]YouTube - BMXXX Karlsruhe - Freiburg[/ame]


----------



## Caracal (24. Juni 2009)

Sauber!


----------



## heup (24. Juni 2009)

jaa


----------



## Hertener (24. Juni 2009)

Der Anfang des Filmes hat imho irgendwie besser zu der Musik gepasst, als der Schluss.
Trotzdem: Ein willkommener Appetithappen zum Feierabend - ich gehe jetzt Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SNaaKE (24. Juni 2009)

UMF Brad 1


----------



## holmar (24. Juni 2009)

falscher thread fürchte ich. ausser du montierst dich noch schnell oben drauf


----------



## RISE (24. Juni 2009)

So ist es. Für Räder gibt es den "20 Zoll Waffen" Thread.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (24. Juni 2009)

naja foto nich sooo geil aber iwi konnte ich auf einmal tt's


----------



## qam (24. Juni 2009)

Video geil, Foto geil, ich zufrieden.

Haste nun deine braunen Felgen? :O


----------



## Fahrradjunge (24. Juni 2009)

nein sie sind leider imemrnoch rot xD

bleiben sie auch^^
aber alle meinen sie sind pink... 
das ärgert mich sehr


----------



## _coco_ (24. Juni 2009)

ich finde die pinken felgen klasse!


----------



## Fahrradjunge (24. Juni 2009)

da is auch noch ein etwas besseres =)


----------



## derFisch (24. Juni 2009)

oohja


----------



## Hertener (24. Juni 2009)

und wiiie ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (25. Juni 2009)




----------



## heup (25. Juni 2009)

was von mir.


----------



## Dude#33 (25. Juni 2009)

quarter bei dir zu hause?


----------



## Flatpro (25. Juni 2009)

oh man marco, hast du muskeln !!!!111


----------



## Hertener (25. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß, ich darf dann mal wieder zu dem Bildbearbeitungsversuch Stellung nehmen: Aufnahme-Zeit-Datum unten rechts stört nicht nur durch die bloße Anwesenheit, sondern auch durch die perspektivische Verzerrung. Der Fluchtpunkt ist zu dunkel und kann daher nicht in einen Kontrast zum abgedunkelten Rand des Bildes treten. Tja, aber der grüne Rasen und der silberne Waggon gefallen trotzdem.


----------



## HEIZER (25. Juni 2009)

@ Fahrradjunge

Gute Action , schöne Fotos


----------



## Fahrradjunge (25. Juni 2009)

ich bedanke mich  =)


----------



## Flatpro (26. Juni 2009)

die felgen sind übrigens pink und die bitches im hintergrund!!!


----------



## derFisch (26. Juni 2009)

bitches


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (26. Juni 2009)

nette videos 

aber wenn ich immer die leute ohne helm sehe. ich raffs einfach ned 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ty_PL32ESQk"]YouTube - BMX head smash[/ame]


----------



## RISE (26. Juni 2009)

Keine Helmdiskussion jetzt. Jeder hier ist alt und hoffentlich auch klug genug, um darüber selbst entscheiden zu können.


----------



## Kroni (27. Juni 2009)

Fahrer: Ich



Fahrer: Moritz


----------



## heup (27. Juni 2009)

oink.
das obere bild mag ich mehr.
sind aber beide guut


----------



## Dude#33 (2. Juli 2009)

klickbar.


----------



## heup (2. Juli 2009)

mhh...
hat ein wenig ähnlichkeiten mit pinneberg unter der hochbrücke... ist es aber nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude#33 (2. Juli 2009)

Nein, ist in Erlangen, Franken.


----------



## derFisch (2. Juli 2009)

frisch gelernt


----------



## holmar (2. Juli 2009)

Dude#33 schrieb:


> Nein, ist in Erlangen, Franken.



das erweitert die auswahl meiner studienorte. viel dank


----------



## Fahrradjunge (2. Juli 2009)

der fisch on the top is tiptop stehen die rampen eigtl im pott?

muhaha das reimt sich ich bin der neue MC also kauf mein CD! lan?


----------



## Dude#33 (2. Juli 2009)

holmar schrieb:


> das erweitert die auswahl meiner studienorte. viel dank



Schau dir erstmal den gesmaten Park an:
www.skatepark-erlangen.de
Fürs BMX ist der noch ganz passabel, MTB wird richtig doof da. Die besseren Skateparks hier muss man mitm Auto anfahren.


----------



## DaGore (2. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-2lUxbbA6Q"]YouTube - Freiburg outtakes - bails crashes stÃ¼rze UnfÃ¤lle accidents bmx / trials[/ame]


----------



## nicusy (3. Juli 2009)

uhhh der fingernagel is wirklich übel!!
sonst sehr netter zusammenschnitt!!


----------



## Hertener (3. Juli 2009)

Dem Fisch rutscht die Hose 
...und Sonnenbrille ist wohl das neue "must have"?


----------



## derFisch (3. Juli 2009)

ach quatsch die sitzt, wie marco richtig bemerkt hat, tiptop!
und für die sonnenbrille gibts ne einfache erklärung: mir war kalt, so ganz ohne hemd!


----------



## holmar (4. Juli 2009)

der railteil am ende ist ja nur geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brötchenbäcker (4. Juli 2009)

@Kroni: Wo gibts so geile Mini-Handrails  Will auch sowas


----------



## Kroni (5. Juli 2009)

joa, die is ganz geil, ist in Pforzheim


----------



## DaGore (11. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atop5DxrfnQ"]YouTube - Die gute alte Zeit, wo der Damjan noch richtig abging...[/ame]


----------



## _coco_ (11. Juli 2009)

da ging es noch um spass beim rad fahren


----------



## HEIZER (11. Juli 2009)

_coco_ schrieb:


> da ging es noch um spass beim rad fahren



Das sollte es auch heute noch 

Schönes Vid


----------



## holmar (11. Juli 2009)

und früher hatten anscheind alle radfahrer einen am baum und haben punkrock gehört. ich hab schon befürchtet das wäre nur bei uns so gewesen


----------



## _coco_ (11. Juli 2009)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Das sollte es auch heute noch



Durchaus durchaus, aber sag das mal einem NewSchoolCiaoKid


----------



## hardtail rider (11. Juli 2009)

die spaß dran haben tricks zu lernen?! ich will mich nicht schon wieder mit dir streiten xD


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (12. Juli 2009)

Ich finds Video doof wenn ich erlich bin. Kann mal jemand ein aktuelles Video von diesem DamJan posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benh00re (12. Juli 2009)

holmar schrieb:


> und früher hatten anscheind alle radfahrer einen am baum und haben punkrock gehört. ich hab schon befürchtet das wäre nur bei uns so gewesen


genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht.



goiles video, alte schule yaa!


----------



## DaGore (13. Juli 2009)

Brötchenbäcker schrieb:


> Ich finds Video doof wenn ich erlich bin. Kann mal jemand ein aktuelles Video von diesem DamJan posten?




Das wäre jetzt das aktuellste!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I1ND71IXKw"]YouTube - BMXXX Karlsruhe - Freiburg[/ame]


----------



## holmar (14. Juli 2009)

das alte ist auch ohne die wehmütigen kindheitserinnerungen geiler


----------



## gmozi (15. Juli 2009)

_coco_ schrieb:


> da ging es noch um spass beim rad fahren



Richtig .. da wurde man auch noch nicht von vermeintlichen Kollegen wegen nem 20  Sattel abgezockt.


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (15. Juli 2009)

Na wenn ich das neue sehe frage ich mich, warum das alte wieder "Als er noch richtig abging" heißt. Der ist doch jetzt viel besser.



_coco_ schrieb:


> Durchaus durchaus, aber sag das mal einem NewSchoolCiaoKid



Machen die es nicht wegen dem Spaß? Werden die dafür bezahlt oder warum fahren die Rad?


----------



## Stirni (15. Juli 2009)

Früher war alles besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (15. Juli 2009)

mimimi
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4"]YouTube - The Muppet Beaker and Mimi[/ame]


----------



## Dnoizer (15. Juli 2009)

Hahaha, Beaker die alte Laborratte. Und das Tier geht gut ab, ist ja auch
der beste Trommler weltweit


----------



## Jutaro (19. Juli 2009)

Kann sein das ich das schon mal gepostet haben. Wenn ja sorry.

Das bild is noch bevor ich mir die schulter gebrochen habe.


----------



## _coco_ (19. Juli 2009)

stark!


----------



## Prunni (19. Juli 2009)

Gestern auch mal wieder Kamera dabei gehabt. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUgc6WqgPJE"]YouTube - MÃ¼hlhausen[/ame]


----------



## Fahrradjunge (19. Juli 2009)

hmmh....wills dir nich schlecht machen sind auch n paar gute sachen bei..aber vid spricht mich jetz nich so an.
ich mein ich hab in heerlen inner halle jmd gesehen der konnte nichtmal n tailtap...stellt sich dann neben mich und holt anlauf für die box..und flipt sie...
geil is da sjetz nich so wirklich


----------



## _coco_ (19. Juli 2009)

dein erfahrungsbericht hat auch fast etwas mit dem video zu tun.
video geht fit und der dreier ins flat is geil.


----------



## Hertener (19. Juli 2009)

Das Video ist wirklich nicht so toll, was aber wohl eher an der Kameraführung liegt, als an dem, was fahrtechnisch geboten wird. Und von dem, was da fahrtechnisch geboten wird, kann sich so mancher fortgeschrittene Fahrer noch eine Scheibe abschneiden. Ich übrigens auch. Besser geht immer.


----------



## Stirni (19. Juli 2009)

video ist gut!
fahrradjunges aussage verstehe ich nicht.
wieso ist die halle so leer?!


----------



## RISE (19. Juli 2009)

Fahrtechnisch gibts wie ich finde nicht dran zu meckern, filmtechnisch kann man es auch immer besser machen, aber ich habs selber neulich mal probiert und so einfach ist es gar nicht...
Dafür kann ich den Tabletop genauso gut wie Jutaro, nur leider gibts kein Bild davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prunni (19. Juli 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> video ist gut!
> fahrradjunges aussage verstehe ich nicht.
> wieso ist die halle so leer?!



Weil es auf dem Video Samstag Abend 23Uhr ist.


----------



## derFisch (19. Juli 2009)

Da is durchaus ne Menge richtig guter Sachen dabei. 
Aber so richtig Stimmung kommt leider nicht rüber. Liegt wahrscheinlich auch an der Halle. Hallenvideos im Sommer sind eh doof 

ich war in holland. nichts tolles machen, sondern hauptsächlich rückwärts landen:









und ein viel zu großes gif.


----------



## Jutaro (20. Juli 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> ...
> Dafür kann ich den Tabletop genauso gut wie Jutaro, nur leider gibts kein Bild davon.



Dann mach mal schnell nen beweiss foto.


----------



## HEIZER (20. Juli 2009)

Das Video finde ich schon gelungen , und bezüglich der Qualität .....wer ist schon ein ausgebildeter Kameramann ? 

Ebenso gefällt das gif  vom Fisch


----------



## lightmetal (20. Juli 2009)

Der Fakieair gefällt. Mit Hallenfahren kann ich leider generell nichts anfangen... hübsche Sachen sind aber dabei.







Ich hab alle Foto und Bearbeitungsskills ausgepackt und diese wunderschöne Zusammenstellung gebaut. Feeble 180 bis 360 off. Je nach Laune und Grindgeschwindigkeit mal mehr und mal weniger.






Und noch ein Rutscher ohne kunstvolle Verschönerungen.


----------



## RISE (20. Juli 2009)

Schicke Sache.


----------



## keepdirtclean (26. Juli 2009)

alle pics heute in 10 min geschossen

cancan jam




fjwhip




footjam




und noch ne kleine 180seq


----------



## man1x (26. Juli 2009)

Mehr auf: http://knochnsklzzz.blogspot.com/


----------



## qam (28. Juli 2009)

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klebstoff (28. Juli 2009)

Prunni schrieb:


> Gestern auch mal wieder Kamera dabei gehabt.
> 
> YouTube - MÃ¼hlhausen



hertener hat recht...mit dem filmpart musste noch zusehen. fahrtechnisch richtig gut und abwechselungsreich


----------



## derFisch (29. Juli 2009)

warn heut auch mal wieder rollen



Benni und die Möwe

und ich



wall-e




und das gap
der war auch noch durchgedrückt, aber das foto kam zu früh


----------



## L_AIR (29. Juli 2009)

komischer style aber gut aktionen


----------



## derFisch (29. Juli 2009)

ich seh zwar nich was da komisch is, "normalen style" hab ich aber auch im angebot:




dreier




whip

die letzten beiden sind vom toto geknipst.


----------



## RISE (30. Juli 2009)

Diese Möwe ist auch n Sicherheitsfanatiker, was? 

Ich wei ehrlich nicht, wann ich das letzte Mal einen BMXer mit Helm, Handschuhen, Ellbogen- und Knie/Schienbeinschonern gesehen hab.


----------



## derFisch (30. Juli 2009)

die Möwe ist der andere 
tjoar, ich bin auch nicht so der Panzerfreund, aber jedem das seine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (30. Juli 2009)

gute aktion,kein komischer style!


----------



## Fahrradjunge (30. Juli 2009)

ehy fisch klappen die whips jetz? 

wär echt fett xD

bilder sind gut =)


----------



## derFisch (30. Juli 2009)

jepp! und ich stell doch keine fotos von nicht gestanden sachen hier rein.


----------



## Hertener (30. Juli 2009)

@Fisch:
Wo ist das denn?


----------



## derFisch (30. Juli 2009)

ist alles in Aachen. Schau dir mal Aachen-Spots an. Da sind zwar nicht alle ziemlich viele Spots vermerkt. Wer mal in der Gegend is, kann sich gern melden.


----------



## Dude#33 (30. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie wills einfach nicht KLICK machen. Ein bisschen weiter geht er zwar ab und zu, aber so richtig 90° oder mehr sind einfach nicht drin.


----------



## RISE (31. Juli 2009)

Viel weiter kann ich ihn zwar auch nicht, aber bei mir hilft es immer, wenn ich am Absprung richtig reiße und das Rad dann noch mit der Hand rumdrücke (von dir aus gesehen die linke Hand). Man denkt zwar da geht nicht mehr, aber es sind noch Reserven da. 
Trotzdem ist der doch schon ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Dude#33 (31. Juli 2009)

Hm, mit reißen klappts bei mir nur selten. Wenn ich zu verkrampft rangehe, wirds nichts oder sieht ******* aus, muss den eher locker machen. Aber stimmt, die Arme gehen noch um einiges weiter und auch die Beine muss ich noch ganz an den Popo knallen... naja, Sonntag vielleicht nochmal versuchen, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (31. Juli 2009)

also ich weiß da nen ebsseren trick xD
der fuß der beim TT oben is vor dem absprung auf die kurbel stellen
dann schön steil rausspringen beien locker lassen und das ding einfach rumhauen^^

wenn dabei am anfang mal die beine flöten gehen is das nich so schlimm tut vill. nur weh


----------



## Dude#33 (31. Juli 2009)

Merci, werd ich mal ausprobieren! Fuß ist ja bei dem Bild schon vom Pedal. Also soll heißen, mitm Fuß muss ich das Rad gar nicht hochziehen?

Und wer Schmerzen nicht abkann, ist irgendwie ja dann im falschen Sport gelandet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradjunge (1. August 2009)

ja also ich kann sagen das in einer älteren freedom der trick erklärt wurde.
dort wurde gesagt das es ein arm-trick ist.ich konnte da snich glauben aber es stimmt^^
kniee zusammen beine lockern und das ding mit schwung einmal knicken.

gaaanz wichtig is dabei nachwievor steil rauszuspringen!
ich empfehle flyouts zum testen =) so hab ich die gelernt und kam dann 5 min später an der hip sofort damit klar.


----------



## Dude#33 (2. August 2009)

Na gut, da es uns an Flyouts und Jumpbox im Park mangelt, hab ichs heut halt mal im Air probiert: 





Hoffentlich bekomm ich auch mal ein paar neue Sachen hin, damit ich hier auch mal was anderes zeigen kann...


----------



## HEIZER (3. August 2009)

Ich wollte auch mal hier rein 

Ist aber nix spekatuläres  ...


----------



## Hertener (3. August 2009)

Yo, Dicken, Du da? 
Wann war das denn? Am WE haben die da noch Auto-Show gefeiert. Chrom-Boliden aus Ami-Land ohne Ende.
Aber schön Dich da zu sehen.


----------



## HEIZER (3. August 2009)

Dicken ?  

Heute nachmittag war das , gestern waren wir auch dort ...da war nichts zu     sehen von den Amis 

Ich bin ca. 2 -3 mal die Woche dort mit meinen Jungs


----------



## Hertener (3. August 2009)

Cool.
Also, gestern war ja mal voll das #!$&-Wetter. Wenn Du mit Deinen Jungs aber 2-3 mal die Woche dort bist, sollten wir uns zwangsläufig mal begegnen. Ich scheue den Platz ein wenig, weil es dort sehr windig werden kann. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es dort ein paar sehr interessante Möglichkeiten, seine Skills zu trainieren.
Ich war am Freitag das letzte mal dort. Wie gesagt, war alles abgesperrt. Ich bin dann über die Halde nach Hochlarmark rüber. Dabei ist auch ein Foto entstanden, was irgendwie in diesen Thread passt:


----------



## holmar (3. August 2009)

das könnte ja jeder auf irgend einem rad sein!


----------



## Flatpro (7. August 2009)

langeweile


----------



## holmar (7. August 2009)

wenn das bild noch n bisschen anders geschnitten wäre, wärs perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (7. August 2009)

Der Vorbau gefällt mir.


----------



## derFisch (7. August 2009)

ordentliche höhe digger!


----------



## Flatpro (7. August 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> Der Vorbau gefällt mir.



und ich dachte das klebeband am sattel


----------



## Hertener (7. August 2009)

Apropos Sattel:
Habe meinen gerade gekillt. 
Nach einer halben Stunde war der Spaß am Radfahren vorbei. 
Und morgen soll's wieder regnen...


----------



## holmar (7. August 2009)

ist doch egal wenn du eh nicht fahren kannst. ich werd mir jedenfalls morgen mal n ventilator kaufen. oder in den kühlschrank umziehen


----------



## Hertener (7. August 2009)

Ja, morgen kann ich mir einen neuen kaufen. Dafür war es heute Abend schon zu spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (8. August 2009)

die wahl sollte dir leicht fallen! der ventilator kühlt dein bier nicht.


----------



## Stirni (8. August 2009)

holmar schrieb:


> ich werd mir jedenfalls morgen mal n ventilator kaufen.



meine beste investition lebensstandardsbezüglich des letzten halben jahres.


----------



## paule_p2 (8. August 2009)

Flatpro schrieb:


> langeweile
> http://www.abload.de/img/icebuga24pi.jpg



höhe - gut; foto - naja


----------



## derFisch (9. August 2009)

ha endlich 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlvleB1J_Lk"]YouTube - morgenrunde[/ame]


----------



## holmar (9. August 2009)

glückwunsch!


----------



## lennarth (9. August 2009)

top sache.ich hab dann irgendwie keine zeit mehr,die pedale zu suchen und knall dann einfach aufs rad.voll doof


----------



## derFisch (9. August 2009)

danke!
ging mir auch immer so, dann hab ichs irgendwann mal aus ner quarter probiert. als das lief, aus ner bank. heute dann in die bank und plötzlich gings auch im flat


----------



## HEIZER (9. August 2009)

Prima !


----------



## Hertener (9. August 2009)

Heute den Whip und morgen die ganze Welt. Ui ui ui...


----------



## Dude#33 (10. August 2009)

So. Ja, schuldig, ich poste schon wieder einen Tabletop, diesmal aber wenigstens über eine gescheite Jumpbox.
Und zur Abwechslung noch einen Canny, die jetzt endlich auch gescheit gestreckt über unsere Pyra gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (10. August 2009)

wow!


----------



## nicusy (16. August 2009)

nix weltbewegendes aber mal wieder bilder von mir 





foto: flo





foto: flo





fahrer: Moritz
Foto: ich


----------



## HEIZER (16. August 2009)

Flatpro & HEIZER  in Hochlaarmark


----------



## Hertener (16. August 2009)




----------



## heup (16. August 2009)

wie klein die welt ist...


bilder nicusy sind schön. der tt air ist sau hoch.


----------



## Stirni (16. August 2009)

augen zu und durch !


----------



## rider is (16. August 2009)

is kater eigendtlich auch noch da?


----------



## nicusy (17. August 2009)

david muss ma wieder zum friseur 

lass uns mal wieder zusammen radln gehen wennst wieder in muc bist!


----------



## DaGore (19. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujDHPwR_Zu4"]YouTube - Damjan Birthday Weekend Trial/ Bmx[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (19. August 2009)

ja, sehr geil!


----------



## qam (19. August 2009)

Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Hertener (19. August 2009)




----------



## L_AIR (20. August 2009)




----------



## derFisch (21. August 2009)

kein licht


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (22. August 2009)

180, oder über die Curb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (22. August 2009)

übers curb


----------



## holmar (22. August 2009)

n1. nur am licht könnte man noch arbeiten


----------



## HEIZER (23. August 2009)

Der erste gestandene 180 aus der Bank von Nils 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LQsqOQd53s"]YouTube - Nils 180  Bank[/ame]


----------



## L_AIR (23. August 2009)

oha ein indian giver, das ist kein gutes zeichen


----------



## Daniel_D (23. August 2009)

Stilecht muss man dann in Kriegsgeschrei ausbrechen. à la Sitting Bull


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (23. August 2009)

Bringt ihm das mal richtig bei, sonst gewöhnt der sich noch an den rollenden Indianer.


----------



## Hertener (24. August 2009)

@Fisch: Saubär! 

@Heizer: Dat gibt Regen! Böse, böse ...   
@Nils: Dat hast'e aber fein gemacht.  So ein kleiner Junge und schon so ein großes Fahrrad? Wow!


----------



## heup (27. August 2009)




----------



## Mut4ntrid3r (27. August 2009)

geiler scheiß


----------



## Kroni (28. August 2009)

Ein Paar Bilder vom Roadtrip. Mehr gibts auch noch aufm Blog!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mut4ntrid3r (28. August 2009)

das 2te ist sehr geil durch das sparkassen schild


----------



## heup (28. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcoHPs1BdzQ"]YouTube - My first BMX Video[/ame]


----------



## _coco_ (29. August 2009)

mach das video ma bitte in slomo


----------



## der Digge (29. August 2009)

Roadtrip Bilder da oben richtig gut.

"My first BMX Video" 

Soll man lügen?!


----------



## Hertener (29. August 2009)

Ja, das ist heup!


----------



## Fahrradjunge (29. August 2009)

langsam nervt mich heup aber.

ers macht meien freundin schluss 
dann mussich mich wieder mit i-welchen türken boxen
und dann seh ich das video von heup und denke mir "womit hab ich das nur verdient"?

egal! Weitermachen!


----------



## Mut4ntrid3r (29. August 2009)

mein beileid 
das problem ist: freundin kannste ne neue holen und den türken wirds irgendwann langweilig.
was aber macht man mit heup? Oo


----------



## holmar (29. August 2009)

der ist irgendwie konsequenter als der durchschnittstürke, das stimmt allerdings...


----------



## lennarth (29. August 2009)

das ist allerdings korrekt..was macht man da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (29. August 2009)

Ey. Jetzt atmen wir alle einmal tief durch und reichen uns die Hand.


----------



## holmar (29. August 2009)

das gibt fettflecken auf dem bildschirm


----------



## qam (29. August 2009)

Hört sich nach Waldorfschule an!


----------



## paule_p2 (29. August 2009)

Heup ist der neue Cramner





mehr shit aus Malloze aufem Blog.


Pforzheim sollte sich mal auf den Weg gen Norden richtung HTKS aufmachen, ist ja schließlich nicht so weit.


----------



## RISE (29. August 2009)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> Heup ist der neue Cramner



Alter, ich kann nicht mehr.


----------



## .nOx (30. August 2009)

haha, ich musste auch ordentlich lachen

edit: ich beneide den paule und seine leute gerade, sehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (30. August 2009)

joa der spot sieht ziemlich geil aus


----------



## Mut4ntrid3r (30. August 2009)

joa!
wo wäre der nochmal genau?


----------



## RISE (30. August 2009)

Mallorca. Richtung Puff in Barcelona fahren, bei den zehn nackten Friseusen rechts abbiegen und warten, bis irgendwo ein rotes Pferd steht. Da isses dann.


----------



## Flatpro (30. August 2009)

da hat das rote pferd sich einfach umgekehrt und hat mit seinem schwanz die fliege abgewehrt, lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalallalalala!


----------



## Mut4ntrid3r (30. August 2009)

quasi da wo die regenwürmer husten!
und wo die abgerissene hütte gleich nebenan ist


----------



## Hertener (30. August 2009)

nee, knapp 500 Meter weiter


----------



## RISE (30. August 2009)

Da, wo die Holzwürmer Klotzpolka tanzen.  So jetzt is auch wieder gut.


----------



## Weltmeister (30. August 2009)

Flatpro schrieb:


> langeweile


warst du zufällig in den letzten paar monaten in der suzuki halle in köln?


----------



## homerman16 (30. August 2009)

Hi 
wollt ma fragen, wie und ob man mit einem MTB Hardtail einen Tailwhip machen kann. Was kann man noch so tricks machen also außer bunny hop wheelie stoopie und no hand aufn mtb. Videos wern gut


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (30. August 2009)

1. Falscher Thread.
2. Kannste alles was mitm BMX geht auch mitm MTB machen.
3. Tabletop, 360, NFCC, Turndown, Tobogan, und und und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kroni (30. August 2009)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> Pforzheim sollte sich mal auf den Weg gen Norden richtung HTKS aufmachen, ist ja schließlich nicht so weit.



Sollte man mal in Angriff nehmen, schöne Bilder aus Malozze


----------



## lennarth (31. August 2009)

homerman16 schrieb:


> Hi
> wollt ma fragen, wie und ob man mit einem MTB Hardtail einen Tailwhip machen kann. Was kann man noch so tricks machen also außer bunny hop wheelie stoopie und no hand aufn mtb. Videos wern gut


huso,probiers halt aus.


----------



## holmar (31. August 2009)

wenn er das aber mit seiner ccfeile ausprobiert könnte das noch recht unterhaltsam werden


----------



## lennarth (2. September 2009)

+

du hast keine ahnung von goethe aber du stehst auf FAUST.


----------



## Mr. Knoxville (2. September 2009)

Erster Gedanke: Solarium


----------



## lennarth (2. September 2009)

wie,solarium ?
wetten,das ist hundert prozent echte freibadbräune ?
ich arbeite im schwimmbad.


----------



## qam (2. September 2009)

Nackensteak in dein Gesicht!


----------



## heup (2. September 2009)

ich finds lustig.


----------



## holmar (2. September 2009)

ohne deinen kommentar hätte ich aber auch auf nuttentoaster getippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (2. September 2009)

joa,kann ich verstehen,sieht ja echt so aus.
ich bin aber so ein kleines dorfkind und bin den ganzen tag entweder radfahren oder im schwimmbad rumgammeln.nebenbei arbeite ich da noch.ich hab noch nie ein solarium auch nur betreten.


----------



## HEIZER (2. September 2009)

Sieht ja schwer nach Selbstbräuner aus.... aber ich glaub dir den Schwimmbadjob


----------



## RISE (2. September 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> joa,kann ich verstehen,sieht ja echt so aus.
> ich bin aber so ein kleines dorfkind und bin den ganzen tag entweder radfahren oder im schwimmbad rumgammeln.nebenbei arbeite ich da noch.ich hab noch nie ein solarium auch nur betreten.



War wahrscheinlich der falsche Weißabgleich in der Kamera.


----------



## lennarth (2. September 2009)

oaaah langsam reichts dann auch wieder hier in euerm saftladen.
da ist ein wallride an irgendeinem bärtigen politiker und ihr habt nix besseres zu tun als euch über meine hautfarbe auszulassen..kein selbstbräuner und kein schwules solarium alter.


----------



## Stirni (2. September 2009)

der lenny is nich nur arisch sondern rein.
reinste bademeisterBräune !


----------



## Hertener (2. September 2009)

schönstes Wahlplakat ever in diesem Wahlkrampf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (2. September 2009)

Der würde nicht mehr so lachen, wenn er sehen würde, wie Mephisto grade sein Plakat schändet.


----------



## lennarth (2. September 2009)

abgesehen von eurer abneigung gegen maximal pigmentierte muss ich auch noch sagen,dass solch ein wahlplakat furchtbar wackelt und krach macht,weil die nur in den boden gesteckt sind.danke aber,dass wir schon ein paar posts vom solarium entfernt sind.





türrrketoaster,abow lan


----------



## RISE (2. September 2009)

Kein Problem, Agent Orange. 

Ist nur Spaß. Die Plakate stehen hier auch rum, sind z.T. auch umgeschmissen und schon sehr reizvoll. Eher so im Stil vom curved Wallride.


----------



## derFisch (7. September 2009)

jetzt nicht unbedingt ein 20" Bild, aber die wirds da bestimmt bald geben...
"unsere" ghettohalle wird ausgebessert:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3tL97jRoKE"]YouTube - ghetto concrete illegal skatepark skatepark aus beton DIY selber bauen machen[/ame]


----------



## HEIZER (7. September 2009)

Geile Sache !    Viel Spass noch dabei .


----------



## RISE (7. September 2009)

Dafür habt ihr meine Hochachtung. Wow.


----------



## derFisch (7. September 2009)

das lob kann ich nicht für mich einfahren. persönlich kenn ich die jungs _noch_ gar nicht und wusste so bisher von der aktion auch nix...


----------



## qam (7. September 2009)

Geile Sache!


----------



## .nOx (7. September 2009)

das ist mal soo krass


----------



## RISE (7. September 2009)

Medikit auf dem Rückflug vom Mond und ich versuche fehlende Erfahrung mit BMX Fotos einfach mit nem Polaroidbild zu kaschieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (8. September 2009)

currently unavailable und die halle is ne geile sache... aber mir hat echt so das eisen in der ganzen sache gefehlt. wäre schade wenns auf dauer net halten würde und wie mans von dem einen herrn gehört hat "2stündige karriere" sind die jungs keine profis, wobei das was man sieht doch schon was anderes suggeriert. auf jeden fall daumen hoch!


----------



## heup (8. September 2009)

traum!


----------



## bikeron (13. September 2009)

So ich hab ein paar Bilder von mir aus dem INFACTION camp in Siegen.

Tuck nohand über die treppe und die mauer, war auch noch ganz gestreckt aber das foto st nicht so gut:




Gleich nochmal aber diesmal 5 stufen runter:




Und noch ein Tobogan drop:


----------



## heup (13. September 2009)

mit sören?
ich fahr vielleicht im herbst nach siegenb ins camp .

edit : top bilder natürlich xD


----------



## Flatpro (13. September 2009)

der drop is natürlich superhart... wenn der erste nohand einfach ausm bhop über alls is, dann respekt. oder war da noch ne bank?


----------



## bikeron (14. September 2009)

Ja der erste is aus nem bunny über alles und war das mit dem drop ironisch gemeint?


----------



## derFisch (14. September 2009)

dann ists echt ein mieses bild von ner guten aktion!


----------



## RISE (15. September 2009)

Unser neuer Mann beim Überfliegen der Box. Ich muss wohl bei Paule noch einen Nachhilfekurs machen, was Bildkomposition angeht.


----------



## Hertener (15. September 2009)

Der "neue Mann" ist ja ein echter Überflieger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (15. September 2009)

foto find ich gar nicht mal schlecht!


----------



## RISE (15. September 2009)

Hmm schlecht nicht, aber jetzt auch nicht richtig toll. Die Rampe ist abgeschnitten und irgendwie weiß ich bei BMX-Bildern immer nicht recht, wie ich sie aufbauen soll. 
Vielleicht hätte sich der Umbau zum Kitobjektiv an dieser Stelle doch noch gelohnt...


----------



## Hertener (15. September 2009)

Naja, ist halt die Frage, ob Du fotografieren oder radfahren möchtest.


----------



## RISE (15. September 2009)

Beides natürlich. Wobei ich nicht mal ohne Rad so hoch aus der Box rausgeflogen wär, weil die echt doof zu fahren ist.


----------



## Hertener (15. September 2009)

Beides geht nicht. Weißt Du doch. 
Ich habe auch irgendwann meine "gute" Ricoh Caplio in der Schublade stecken lassen. Das ist nicht nur bequemer, sondern ermöglicht es einem, sich mehr auf's Radfahren zu konzentrieren. Eines Tages, wenn ich zu alt für das Rad bin, werde ich es mir noch einmal überlegen.


----------



## paule_p2 (16. September 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Unser neuer Mann beim Überfliegen der Box. Ich muss wohl bei Paule noch einen Nachhilfekurs machen, was Bildkomposition angeht.



bildaufbau is ok, aber wie du scho selbst bemerkt hast - rampe angeschnitten, schärfe is gut aber die Kontraste in SW find ich echt top! sau schönes licht aufem fahrer und er poppt richtig gut vor dem schwarzen HG raus.
Der Moment ist für den Tiregrab (?) leider nicht so optimal aber das foto is trotzdem fresh.
Du kannst dein 50er ruhig drauf lassen, is eh besser als das Kit und ich benutzt es eig sogut wie immer.



Hertener schrieb:


> Beides geht nicht. Weißt Du doch.



erzähl keinen mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (16. September 2009)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> erzähl keinen mist.



dito


----------



## Hertener (16. September 2009)

Mist, mein Leben ist im Eimer, ich wusste es!


----------



## lightmetal (17. September 2009)

Brummbrumm


----------



## RISE (17. September 2009)

Nicht so heftig, du hast doch keinen Sex damit.


----------



## lightmetal (17. September 2009)

Ich hab mit allem Sex was sich bespringen lässt.


----------



## _coco_ (17. September 2009)

Das Foto mit ein wenig mehr schärfe wäre gar wunderprächtig.
Aber die Action an sich find ich sehr gut


----------



## lightmetal (17. September 2009)

Da kann man manchmal tausend mal sagen das man fokussiert hat und das der am Auslöser weder am Objektiv drehen soll noch sich bewegen darf. Weil ich aber nur knapp 1bar auf beiden Reifen hatte war der Wiederholungsbedarf nicht so hoch.
Danke.


----------



## RISE (17. September 2009)

Der Kunststudent an der Kamera, ich auf dem Rad:


----------



## paule_p2 (17. September 2009)

beim ersten foto hat sich wohl ein fieses curb hinterrücks in das foto geschlichen.


----------



## qam (17. September 2009)

Ja!  Hast du Demolition-Pedale, RISE?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (17. September 2009)

Nö, Odyssey Jim C. 

Und Paule: hast recht... Sags dem Fotografen.


----------



## nicusy (17. September 2009)

und beim zweiten mit dem zoom ausgerutscht oder?


----------



## RISE (17. September 2009)

Auch nicht. War wieder das 50mm 1.8, aber war mit Offenblende, deshalb sehr matschig.


----------



## Kroni (17. September 2009)

Auf dem Weg nach Prag:


----------



## derFisch (18. September 2009)

ja wunderbar!


----------



## paule_p2 (18. September 2009)

schnieke, den style highscore knackst du dann entgültig mit dem kopf neber dem VR.


----------



## HEIZER (18. September 2009)

Gute Aktion


----------



## L_AIR (18. September 2009)

nix da, hände müssen nach oben!


----------



## nicusy (18. September 2009)

niemals!
aber mit dem kopf hat paule recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (18. September 2009)

L_AIR schrieb:


> nix da, hände müssen nach oben!




kommt drauf an...
in park oder so, finde ich gehören für hohe sprünge schön zur seite gestreckte arme, wie hier :




bei street action z.b. treppen oder ähnliches runter, finde ich die wie kroni ihn oben hat besser.

edit: hände nach oben :


----------



## Hertener (18. September 2009)




----------



## Flatpro (19. September 2009)

na wessen nohands sehen besser aus... hm, schwere frage.
meinungen?


----------



## .nOx (19. September 2009)

hände gehören nach unten/vorne.


----------



## RISE (19. September 2009)

Ich übernehme mal aus dem BMXBoard.


----------



## .nOx (19. September 2009)

hände nach oben sieht einfach so kacke aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (19. September 2009)

einfach grade....


----------



## RISE (19. September 2009)

Einfach Hände weg.


----------



## _coco_ (19. September 2009)

tucks sind so oder so kacke


----------



## BenZin (19. September 2009)

Hände während des Sprungs einfach in die Hosentasche.


----------



## semura (20. September 2009)

Noch besser wäre "Clap your hands!!"


----------



## Hertener (20. September 2009)

Yo, wie wäre es mit Schnick - Schnack - Schnuck.


----------



## _coco_ (20. September 2009)

Ich hab Stein, und ihr ?


----------



## holmar (20. September 2009)

obihörnchen!


----------



## RISE (20. September 2009)

Ist auch wieder gut jetzt. Kronis No Hander ist prima im übrigen.


----------



## Flatpro (20. September 2009)

hab ich ja was losgetreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kroni (21. September 2009)

Ohh ja.. naja was neues:
Wall:



Half Cab:


----------



## Pulle666 (21. September 2009)

sehr schön


----------



## Hertener (22. September 2009)

jepp


----------



## paule_p2 (22. September 2009)

nochmal was aus malloze






mittig, scheiß licht - aber ich hab, wie immer, glücklicherweise eine Ausrede, wir mussten schnell machen und wurden direkt nachm 2. Versuch gekickt.


----------



## holmar (23. September 2009)

der geile spot reißt das aber lock wieder raus.


----------



## Hertener (23. September 2009)

Tja, privat ist privat. Das ist was anderes als 'n Spot an so'ner staatlichen Hochschule. 

Respekt!


----------



## DaGore (9. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vscW4EoHThM"]YouTube - DIRT BIKE BMX TRAILER[/ame]


----------



## bikeron (10. Oktober 2009)

kann das video kaum erwarten...kameraführung ist super und die nacnacs sind einfach zuu schön


----------



## derFisch (10. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (10. Oktober 2009)

niceee


----------



## Hertener (11. Oktober 2009)

So, ich darf dann auch mal. Das abenteuerliche Foto-Equipment bestand aus einem Nokia 6303 mit Selbstauslöser. 





Und dann noch die bewegte Ausgabe:
http://www3.pic-upload.de/11.10.09/p8wc729gwswk.gif


----------



## holmar (11. Oktober 2009)

die unschärfe macht das bild aber nicht unbedingt schlechter


----------



## heup (11. Oktober 2009)

was hast du denn für einen lenker?


----------



## lennarth (11. Oktober 2009)

das ist der fly..luna oder so.


----------



## Hertener (11. Oktober 2009)

yo, fly ... retro ... oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEIZER (11. Oktober 2009)

Klasse Aktionen


----------



## heup (11. Oktober 2009)

spot schön lenker mist.
foto ok


----------



## Hertener (11. Oktober 2009)

Wat? Lenker mist?
Ich glaub bei Dir ist heut Sonntag, wa?


----------



## HEIZER (11. Oktober 2009)

hertener schrieb:


> wat? Lenker mist?
> Ich glaub bei dir ist heut sonntag, wa?



:d


----------



## derFisch (17. Oktober 2009)

Aachen-spots 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/7103135"]Summer's Gone on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## L_AIR (17. Oktober 2009)

das Aachenvideo geht ab


was aus Hildesheim:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/6933628"]Kaputt on Wood on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## heup (17. Oktober 2009)

beide sehr gut!


----------



## derFisch (18. Oktober 2009)

ghettohalle:








fotos vom benni
ich fahre


----------



## Fahrradjunge (18. Oktober 2009)

ehy aaaldn =(

nimm mich am mit dahin wenn ich urlaub hab !


----------



## RISE (18. Oktober 2009)

Nr. 2 find ich persönlich sehr gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (18. Oktober 2009)

die halle sieht so hölle gut aus!


----------



## HEIZER (18. Oktober 2009)

180 Funbox


----------



## lennarth (18. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Stirni (18. Oktober 2009)

aus recklinghausen hab ich diesmal auch was


----------



## derFisch (19. Oktober 2009)

mehr:














Alex





Manu


----------



## .nOx (19. Oktober 2009)

hammer gut


----------



## iManu (19. Oktober 2009)

wos diese halle? is ja ma der shit


----------



## derFisch (19. Oktober 2009)

die steht in Stolberg in der Nähe von Aachen


----------



## qam (19. Oktober 2009)

Tighte Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (19. Oktober 2009)

alle bilder sind top !!!


----------



## Hertener (19. Oktober 2009)

Weißes T-Shirt vor weiß-grauem Himmel ist natürlich nicht so top! Genauso wenig wie bunte Oberbekleidung in einer bunten Halle. Ich finde das bunte Durcheinander allerdings sehr interessant!


----------



## Stirni (19. Oktober 2009)

die hallenbilder sind â¥


----------



## lennarth (19. Oktober 2009)

die sind wirklich sau gut,ich muss da mal hin


----------



## qam (20. Oktober 2009)

Wer hat eigentlich neulich das Aufbauen von den ganzen Quarters, usw. finanziert? Und gehört die Halle jemandem von euch?


----------



## derFisch (20. Oktober 2009)

Das wurde privat finanziert, bzw. konnte über Connections wohl relativ günstig gelöst werden. wem die Halle gehört, weiss ich nicht. Nach dem, was ich gehört hab, stehen die ältesten Rampen schon gut 10 Jahre da. Es geht auch regelmäßig das Gerücht um, die Halle würde bald abgerissen werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (20. Oktober 2009)

Das wäre nämlich meine Sorge, wenn ich dort Geld reinstecken müsste... Wenn die Halle niemandem gehört, der dort fährt ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass sie irgendwann abgerissen wird, denke ich. Naja... wäre echt schade drum... Vielleicht könnte man in so einem Fall ja mal mit der Stadt reden, wenn es ihr gehört.


----------



## RISE (20. Oktober 2009)

Ronald und Tabletopjulia auf den Pferden, ich mal hinterm Auslöser (für diesen Park bräuchte man ne 35mm Linse).


----------



## heup (21. Oktober 2009)

Hab aus langeweile mal wieder Pegs rangeschraubt und einen Smith dahergezaubert : )


Smith


----------



## .nOx (21. Oktober 2009)

heup schrieb:


> Hdahergezaubert



es gibt einfach keinen smiley der das ausdrücken kann.


----------



## RISE (21. Oktober 2009)

.nOx schrieb:


> es gibt einfach keinen smiley der das ausdrücken kann.



Doch und zwar:


----------



## _coco_ (21. Oktober 2009)

Foto by bengel


----------



## heup (21. Oktober 2009)

schöön


----------



## Flatpro (21. Oktober 2009)

oh gott, bitte. barspin is ok, aber schön is das mal lange nicht


----------



## _coco_ (21. Oktober 2009)

Find dich auch super!


----------



## Hertener (22. Oktober 2009)

öö
\o/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (22. Oktober 2009)

Smith sieht ganz gut aus ( Höhe kommt später von allein  )

Barspin ist unschön, quasi auch aus Prinzip


----------



## Flatpro (22. Oktober 2009)

_coco_ schrieb:


> Find dich auch super!


hab ich was über dich gesagt?
*ringring* oh hier, für dich. die wahrheit ist dran:
"hat er nicht! das foto is nur ********."


----------



## Daniel_D (23. Oktober 2009)

Zum Smith
Ich frage mich, wie man überhaupt so etwas niedriges anspringen kann.


----------



## bikeron (23. Oktober 2009)

War nicht gesprungen...war gezaubert


----------



## lennarth (23. Oktober 2009)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Zum Smith
> Ich frage mich, wie man überhaupt so etwas niedriges anspringen kann.


eben,da spring man dann im normalfall aus versehen rüber


----------



## gmozi (24. Oktober 2009)

Achso .. ihr Wunderkinder habt also direkt bei nem Meter angefangen oder wie?


----------



## Hertener (24. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ja, die Län... äh ... die Höhe macht's.


----------



## lennarth (24. Oktober 2009)

mindestens


----------



## heup (24. Oktober 2009)

ist flach , ich gebs zu.
das teil ist mindesthöhe für bunnyhop xD
ich mach doppelt so hoch wie das 'curb'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (24. Oktober 2009)

so viel zum thema län.....


----------



## lennarth (24. Oktober 2009)

heup schrieb:


> ich mach doppelt so hoch wie das 'curb'


boah


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (25. Oktober 2009)

Biste beim Smitt mitm Vr-Peg links von der Curb gerutscht?


----------



## RISE (26. Oktober 2009)

Grinden is sooooooooooooooooo MTB, Leute...


----------



## lightmetal (26. Oktober 2009)

Escht?


----------



## RISE (26. Oktober 2009)

Ja. Ich sags dir Alter, Dirtbike rulezzz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (26. Oktober 2009)

Muss ich wieder umsteigen.


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (26. Oktober 2009)

ebenfalls


----------



## qam (26. Oktober 2009)

lol, ihr steigt um? dann muss ich wohl auch umsteigen, warum steigt ihr um?!?!?111


----------



## lightmetal (26. Oktober 2009)

heups Mum hat angerufen und gesagt wir haben auf BMX keine Chance mehr gegen ihn.


----------



## bikeron (26. Oktober 2009)

ich hab barspins gelernt und grad wo ich sie einigermaßen safe konnte hab ich mir den finger verstaucht 





P.S. das foto hat unser skater gemacht nachdem er sein board durchgebrochen hat also nicht das foto kommentieren sondrr eher den barspin bitte


----------



## holmar (26. Oktober 2009)

bei der größe nicht ganz einfach


----------



## qam (26. Oktober 2009)

Skater? Was ist das?


----------



## BaronAlex (26. Oktober 2009)

Die extreme Helligkeit machts aber irgendwie gemütlich


----------



## paule_p2 (29. Oktober 2009)

Wir haben vor etwas längerer Zeit mal die Jungs in Pforzheim besucht.
Mein Homboy Schorsch vor und ich hinter der analogen Kamera.


----------



## RISE (29. Oktober 2009)

Das haben Homeboy Schorsch und du ziemlich gut gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (29. Oktober 2009)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> Wir haben vor etwas längerer Zeit mal die Jungs in Pforzheim besucht.
> Mein Homboy Schorsch vor und ich hinter der analogen Kamera.


das ist auch in der neuen freedom,oder?
sehr schön.


----------



## Marzokka (30. Oktober 2009)

Ohne Hände:


----------



## derFisch (30. Oktober 2009)

schöner tuck!

aachen-spots-alex bizzlert straight über box und curb in die wiese


----------



## RISE (30. Oktober 2009)

Einfach frontal in den Baum wär auch gut.  Aber schöne Aktion und schönes Foto.


----------



## heup (30. Oktober 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Einfach frontal in den Baum ...



für so ein schönes foto hätte es sich gelohnt.


----------



## Daniel_D (31. Oktober 2009)

gehört ihr auch zu den Leuten, die bei Treppenmanövern zum internationalen Penisvergleich immer die Stufen zählen?


----------



## heup (31. Oktober 2009)

ja.


----------



## _coco_ (1. November 2009)

schöne seite bisher.


----------



## Dude#33 (3. November 2009)

Na hoffentlich mach ichs nicht kaputt. 




Foto: Jan, Fahrer: Ich
___




Foto: Ich, Fahrer: Max
___




Foto: Ich, Fahrer: Adi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (3. November 2009)

na toll, jetzt ist die seite voll im arsch


----------



## BaronAlex (3. November 2009)

Super Gesichtsausdruck Dude, sowas darf man nicht hinter 'nem Fullface verstecken


----------



## Airik (4. November 2009)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> gehört ihr auch zu den Leuten, die bei Treppenmanövern zum internationalen Penisvergleich immer die Stufen zählen?


Für einen fairen Vergleich ist es notwendig die Radgröße mit dem Lineal aufzunehmen und zu schauen wieviel mal das rad in die drophöhre reinpasst, um so die genau Flatbombemhöhe zu ermitteln.

20" x 2,54 =  50,8cm

50,8cm x X = Penisgröße²


----------



## Flatpro (4. November 2009)

mensch, da hat man ja ziemlich schnell nen wurzel 2 pimmel.... deine rechnung hinkt
die relationen passen net so ganz


----------



## Dude#33 (5. November 2009)

BaronAlex schrieb:


> Super Gesichtsausdruck Dude, sowas darf man nicht hinter 'nem Fullface verstecken



Doch, vielleicht trage ich ja gerade deshalb so gerne Fullface. 
Kann das gar nicht ab, dass sich meine Fresse beim Fahren immer selbstständig macht. *g*


----------



## Flatpro (6. November 2009)

gebt mir ein fahrrad, ich verrecke vor langeweile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (6. November 2009)

10/10.


----------



## derFisch (6. November 2009)

wasn mit deinem?


----------



## paule_p2 (6. November 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> 10/10.



-1 wegen blitz im foto aber gutes hello my name is!


----------



## Hertener (6. November 2009)

> gutes hello my name is


Wobei ich mir ja bis heute die Frage stelle, wie Dein Name nun richtig ausgesprochen wird:
[deivid] oder [david] ???


----------



## lennarth (6. November 2009)

ich stelle  mir die frage,wen das interessiert


----------



## RISE (6. November 2009)

Linguisten!


----------



## Stirni (6. November 2009)




----------



## der Digge (7. November 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir ja bis heute die Frage stelle, wie Dein Name nun richtig ausgesprochen wird:
> [deivid] oder [david] ???



[david]


----------



## Flatpro (7. November 2009)

rahmen gebrochen...über ne hip mit vollgas ins flatboosten und nosedive landen mochte er wohl nicht. und jetzt muss ich warten, warten und warten


----------



## heup (7. November 2009)

jo.
gutes bild, gut vorgestellt inner freedom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (7. November 2009)

Na ja in der Freedom klingt das eher nach Mathenerd mit Integrierungsproblemen, Deivid heißen nur Vertreter des Präkariats und im Forum verkauft einer nen Liquer OG, vielleicht wäre das ein netter Übergangsrahmen?


----------



## heup (7. November 2009)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> ...Na ja in der Freedom klingt das eher nach Mathenerd mit Integrierungsproblemen...



stimmt xD


----------



## Hertener (8. November 2009)

> Deivid heißen nur Vertreter des Präkariats


Jepp, alles klar, wollte ja keinen [judschien] aus dem Jungen machen.


----------



## heup (8. November 2009)

bild von heute.


----------



## Stirni (8. November 2009)




----------



## lightmetal (8. November 2009)




----------



## heup (8. November 2009)

übelst geiles bild xD
hat style!


----------



## paule_p2 (8. November 2009)

mehr aufm Blog


----------



## RISE (9. November 2009)

Wallride to overrail Icepick to Handplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (10. November 2009)

Feeble?


----------



## paule_p2 (10. November 2009)

sollte eigentlich ein 50-50 werden, bin dann aber versehentlich zu weit drauf gesprungen


----------



## lightmetal (10. November 2009)

Uh gibt es davon Video oder Sequenzmaterial? Feines Ding.


----------



## Hertener (10. November 2009)

Ja, fein. Sehr fein.


----------



## paule_p2 (10. November 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Uh gibt es davon Video oder Sequenzmaterial? Feines Ding.



gibt noch ein foto auf dem letzten stück, aber glücklicherweise gibt es davon kein video, da ich nach dem kink sogut wie gestanden bin und nur über die kante geruckelt bin.


----------



## lightmetal (11. November 2009)

haha immer schön so mit Schwung holen aus den Knien "los rutsch du Drecksau, rutsch"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (11. November 2009)

und plegs zulegen


----------



## Kroni (12. November 2009)

Dickes Ding Paule!!
Hier was neues aus Pforzheim!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS0KTCL1gXc"]YouTube- Let's get Pforzheimcal BMX[/ame]


----------



## Daniel_D (16. November 2009)

nicusy schrieb:


> und plegs zulegen



und je nach Monatseinkommen kann man dann pro Tag mehr oder weniger Ledges rutschen?


----------



## alliance-bmx (16. November 2009)

nice - vor allem ein paar interessante spots in PF!


----------



## heup (16. November 2009)




----------



## lightmetal (16. November 2009)

Schau ichs mir an? Tu ichs?


----------



## lightmetal (16. November 2009)

Zeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeitluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupe.


----------



## Hertener (16. November 2009)

Jaaa, *das* ist heup.


----------



## Flatpro (16. November 2009)

one day edit? 2 minuten edit!


----------



## _coco_ (16. November 2009)

heup du langweilst mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XenoX (16. November 2009)

aber er wird besser! aber naja jeden beschissenen erfolg reinsetzen muss erstens net sein und zweitens dann nicht 1000 fehler zeigen! einmal ist ok 2 mal auch. aber 10000 xD


----------



## Hertener (17. November 2009)

> aber er wird besser


ack


----------



## nicusy (17. November 2009)

1 day edit = 2 tricks edit? 
coole sache!


----------



## bikeron (18. November 2009)

Ja das pforzheim video ist saugeil. 
und heup seine tricks sind halt ein bisschen zu mega für uns alle hier...

vorschlag:   mach ma jedesma wenn du eie´nen trick lernst weiterhin ein vid davon und wenn du insgesamt auf über 2 minuten kommst dann postest dus ok?


----------



## derFisch (21. November 2009)

180


----------



## heup (21. November 2009)

sehr schön.

ich kann nicht ganz mithalten xD
von gestern


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. November 2009)

Sieht doch schon ganz gut aus.


----------



## 620HLF (21. November 2009)

Moin,....


----------



## _coco_ (21. November 2009)

Der Park in Berlin ? Da aufm Hügel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 620HLF (22. November 2009)

_coco_ schrieb:


> Der Park in Berlin ? Da aufm Hügel ?



Jo, der AMI-berg Berlin Marienfelde,.... 
kennste also wie es aussieht,


----------



## _coco_ (23. November 2009)

Jau, waren im Sommer dort


----------



## Marzokka (23. November 2009)

Ron?  Dich gibts auch noch? 

Damit es mal nicht Offtopic bleibt... hier mal ein Bild.. ebenfalls Berlin, Skatehalle:
Lichtverhältnisse doof, deswegen auch die schlechte Quali...


----------



## heup (25. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/7820447"]Herbst 2009 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Hertener (25. November 2009)

Was Du brauchst ist 'ne Stadt! 
Oder halt 'nen Bauern der Dich Huckels bauen lässt!


----------



## XenoX (25. November 2009)

Ein 1:30Minute Vid. mit 1Minute (Tricks) ....
Naja ... besser als das letzte von dir! Schlecht war es net!
Aber keine Spannung und das das lied endet bevor das video endet ist halt auch nen nachteil.

Aber mach weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (25. November 2009)

eben,wenn du einfach weitermachst bist du in ein paar jahren sicher ziemlich gut.


----------



## Stirni (25. November 2009)

wo bleibt das übliche gehate ?


----------



## HEIZER (26. November 2009)

@ heup

Es gibt unendlich viele gute Vid´s im Netz wo man sich einiges abschauen kann ... ein gutes Licht ... Abfolge der einzelnen Tricks ... Abwechslung ...usw...  . Vor allem der wackelige Anfang hat mir gar nicht gefallen , da ist wirklich noch einiges zu verbessern .

Gute Filme bekommen Lob und Anerkennung ...weniger gute werden halt kritisiert.....    so isses nun mal


----------



## 620HLF (26. November 2009)

heup schrieb:


> Herbst 2009 on Vimeo



Moinsen, an sich garnicht mal so übel, aber was soll man auch machen in einem ort wo nichts geht oder?  echt schade das es keine "rampen" und "street spots" gibt bei dir -.-  aber wie man siehst hast ne rampe selbst gezimmert und kleinen Table scheinste auch zuhaben ^^

weiter so und vlt hast ja mal die möglichkeit woanders zufahren


----------



## 620HLF (26. November 2009)

Marzokka schrieb:


> Ron?  Dich gibts auch noch?
> 
> Damit es mal nicht Offtopic bleibt... hier mal ein Bild.. ebenfalls Berlin, Skatehalle:
> Lichtverhältnisse doof, deswegen auch die schlechte Quali...




Jo ick bins  lach  r grüß dich, haben uns neulich kurz via autogruß gesehen *lach* 
 der zeitmangel ist echt ******** und nette nebenprojekte habe ich ja auch... (singlespeed umbau von nem rennrad)   bis die tage


----------



## Daniel_D (26. November 2009)

Na toll wenn man den Kerl da oben weiter so lobt, macht der noch weiter...


----------



## 620HLF (27. November 2009)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Na toll wenn man den Kerl da oben weiter so lobt, macht der noch weiter...




wo is das problem? jeder der fahren will soll doch fahren, egal ob er die passen vorraussetzungen hatt, und solange er spass ud freude am BMX hatt ist das alle mal die besste voraussetzung 

man muss kein Backflip und kein tailwhip schmeissen um bei nem manual to 180 to crankflip auf der street zubestehen ^^ lach


----------



## lennarth (27. November 2009)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Na toll wenn man den Kerl da oben weiter so lobt, macht der noch weiter...


vielleicht solltest du mal ein video von dir beim radfahren reinstellen,bevor du dich so aufregst.bisher hast du ja immer nur gelabert..


----------



## 620HLF (28. November 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest du mal ein video von dir beim radfahren reinstellen,bevor du dich so aufregst.bisher hast du ja immer nur gelabert..




richtig so 


grinns,... wer mich beim BMX fahren sehen will ( die outtakes von mal nichtzs klappt) sucht einfach bei Youtube  das Video "bmx outtakes der film"

^^


----------



## Flatpro (28. November 2009)

ey ganz im ernst. solltest du diese "kuhl" website machen oder irgendwas damit zu tun ahben, dann kümmer dich mal bitte ganz schnell um die ganzen rechtschreibfehler auf der seite. find die idee eigentlich recht witzig, aber wenn da so viel falsch ist, dann kauft man dir/euch die anführungszeichen beim "kuhl" nicht wirklich ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaronAlex (28. November 2009)

620HLF schrieb:


> richtig so
> 
> 
> grinns,... wer mich beim BMX fahren sehen will ( die outtakes von mal nichtzs klappt) sucht einfach bei Youtube  das Video "bmx outtakes der film"
> ...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxXQHXe1NDM"]YouTube- BMX outtakes der film[/ame] dat? 

Stellenweise sehr amüsant


----------



## heup (28. November 2009)

haha...
die bank am anfang find ich cool..


----------



## Daniel_D (29. November 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest du mal ein video von dir beim radfahren reinstellen,bevor du dich so aufregst.bisher hast du ja immer nur gelabert..



Was hast du denn für Ansprüche? Wir sind hier im IBC, als ob hier irgendwer Radfahren könnte.


----------



## 620HLF (29. November 2009)

BaronAlex schrieb:


> YouTube- BMX outtakes der film dat?
> 
> Stellenweise sehr amüsant




ja genau das ist es danke fürs einfügen ^^  ick lach mich jedesmal schlapp beim sehen war ne hammer zeit !


----------



## 620HLF (29. November 2009)

Flatpro schrieb:


> ey ganz im ernst. solltest du diese "kuhl" website machen oder irgendwas damit zu tun ahben, dann kümmer dich mal bitte ganz schnell um die ganzen rechtschreibfehler auf der seite. find die idee eigentlich recht witzig, aber wenn da so viel falsch ist, dann kauft man dir/euch die anführungszeichen beim "kuhl" nicht wirklich ab.




Wozu? wer will im netz schon auf stil und etikette achten, das is nen funprojekt, und wenn ich nicht beruflich unterwegs bin intressiert rechtschreibung gleich null!  *lach*

immer schön kuuhl bleiben !


----------



## dangerous.dan1 (29. November 2009)

mal was von mir 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/7749420"]Dan Immenstaad Fall 09 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## _coco_ (30. November 2009)

fein fein und schöner park !


----------



## heup (30. November 2009)

gefällt.


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

